# Pete's Roadside Garage: An ongoing project.



## Pete McKay

Over on the slot car side we have guys who are amazing artists in their craft. These guys are customizers on an extraordinary scale, if you have a moment go over and take a look at some of the stuff they do with a car the size of a silver dollar. Amazing things.

But one of the things they do over there is each of those guys has one string they post all of their builds on instead of one string for each project like we sort of do here. That way it makes it much easier to keep track of what each person is doing, and it makes for less clutter on the rest of the page. Common courtesy is that you can comment on their projects, even offer suggestions but not, and I say this after recent events, absolutely NOT hijack their thread to show your own stuff. You can link to a particular solution you found, but not make your feature part of their builds. I'd like to give that a try here if you guys are up for it, my ongoing string is called Pete's Roadside Garage. Eventually the garage will be built and my pictures will be done there instead of on top of my rather abused computer desk I build on now. What you do is up to you though. 

With that said I hope that all the BS of this last week can be put behind us now, and over the weekend I'll start posting my current project in my own garage string, and I'll be looking for yours in your own garage string too.


----------



## Pete McKay

*Four Significant Cars in NASCAR History: Part One*

I am planning on doing a NASCAR Stock Car model build of significant cars from the sport post 1980. Here are the first 4 cars I am working on doing, in order. If you have a suggestion for a car that you feel was significant feel free to post it.










The current project in progress is the car Bill Elliott ran 212.809 mph at Talledega Motor Speedway with in 1987, a record that remains unbroken even to this day. This was also the race where Bobby Allison became airborne and crashed into the tri oval catch fence, nearly getting into the grandstands. After this race most big tracks required restrictor plates. Ian sent me two 1987 era Thunderbirds, one of which is being built to represent Million Dollar Bill's 1987 car which is now housed at the Ford Museum in Dearborn. There is no kit of this car available, the closest is the 1990 car, which saw a newer aero package than the Super Coupe package the 1987 car had. 

These 4 cars will all be "clean builds", that is from the box with after market decals to help detail them. No extra wiring, seat belts, window nets, etc. I will reposition the widow nets to the down position but it will be a modification of the kit part only. I have a special shelf reserved for them as I go along, my own sort of Hall of Fame, this time for the cars, not the drivers. 










The chassis is nearly complete, just needs the engine, exhaust and radiator shroud. Slixx decals enhance the gauge details, seat belts and fire extinguisher. The wheels are wrong, the real car sits on 10 hole Bassett wheels, and the tire lettering is somewhat smaller. When Monogram released this car in 1988 they kept the older style wheels from earlier T-birds, not having a replacement I had to use them. 










In painting the body I deicded to make the car a little different than the one in the museum. Early in the season the break in the white was at the front of the bumper with the bumper top being red. The car that Bill drove to the record actually had the red top to the bumper, not the white as is shown on the museum car. This is only shown in Circle Track Magazine for August, 1987, most of the other pictures of the car are with the white front bumper top that appeard afterward. I'm at a point now that I may or may not leave it that way. But either way the gold stripe will be painted in and not left to the decal to represent. 










This coming week I'll be ordering the correct decal sheet from Mike's, in that time I'll finish up the chassis and decide what to do about the front bumper and paint the gold stripe in.


----------



## Ian Anderson

Very Nice work work, Like always, That paint is SO CLEAN as well, So, what was wrong with the Original Decal sheet for this kit then Pete ?, do you just Not have it of what.




Ian


----------



## Pete McKay

I plan to do the Kulwicki car eventually, and parts of the Schrader car's decals will be used on future projects. Until I found Mike's website, which was after you had sent the cars, finding an '87 donor car was going to be expensive. 

Just so the others know, the other 3 cars in th series will be Richard Petty's 200th win Pontiac GP, Dale Earnhart's 1998 Daytona 500 winning Monte Carlo, and Jimmy Johnson's 5-time Championship CoT Monte Carlo/Impala. After those are done I have a couple others in mind too. I have always liked NASCAR cars, they're simple and you can do a bunch of them, a whole field even.


----------



## Pete McKay

Got the paint done today, painted the front bumper top white after all, it looks better and the gold stripe just pops.



















I have already clear coated (waxed) the body, I need to mask and paint the windows probably tomorrow, then I'll start working on running down the correct contingency decals and get them on in order. I'm pretty sure I have all of them, whatever I don't have I leave the space open for and put the appropriate one in place when I do get it. 










I still have some minor details to work out, the grill work will be decals, as will the hood pin details.


----------



## walsing

I like your idea of a single string. I'll give it a try starting with my next post.


----------



## Ian Anderson

Yep that paint job pops, Nice Combination, and with he decals after this, THAT WILL BE SOMETHING TO SEE,..THATS HOW YOU DO IT, not many do as nice as I have seen on your builds Pete, YOU CAN PAINT MISTER, that's for sure...And it's NOT EASY AS WELL..I always enjoy watching your builds..




Ian


----------



## Pete McKay

The last picture I posted was of the car in February, 1987 at Daytona (obviously) and you'll notice a difference in the contingency decal placement from the car in the Ford Museum. After looking at 30-odd pictures of this car from the 1987 season the varied from race to race, most stayed in the same places but there were others that came and went according to the race. What I have done is from the nearly half-pound of decals I have collected from over the last 25 years is pick and choose are close as I can to how the Ford Museum car looked, and when I order the Coor's decals at weeks end I'll get a 1980's contingency sheet to fill in the gaps. I also tried on the Slixx metallic grills and they didn't look right, so I swiped the grills from the Kulwicki sheet.


----------



## Pete McKay

*Time to put it away until the rest of the decals arrive.*



















model vs. real










Still missing about 6 contingency decals per side plus the sponsor and number markings. The Coor's lettering on the side won't be exactly like on the museum car because of how I angles my red up, it will go across the white and possibly into the gold a bit like the first picture of real car above. For now it goes on the shelf to wait for the rest of the markings, we'll get back to it in about 2 weeks!


----------



## Pete McKay

*NASCAR Busch Grand National 1990 Thunderbird*

See, I have this second NASCAR Thunderbird and have been wanting to do a personal race car, what my car would have looked like had I raced in the late 1980's. The Super Coupe Thunderbird was used in (then) Winston Cup for only 2 years, '87 and '88, however Busch teams used them all the way up until the end of the 1990 season by many minor teams. 

This car will be a detailed build, wiring, seat belts, window net, anything that can be seen with the car sitting on the shelf will be modeled in. I'm also going to take a realistic small team approach to how the car is done, more on that was we go along. First, basic construction will be addressed.



















The basic cage was done without additional bars, the 1990 BGN rulebook was very specific on chassis construction and in a time just after the flying cars of 1987 and 1988 roll cages were beefed up. The kit cage is already gusseted so I didn't have to do that part. 










Since the seat will have a 5-point seat belt installed I had to drill out the sides and back to loop the belts through. There were no head rests in the late 1980's, drives generally used a strap looped under their left arm and clipped to the left side of their helmet. If you fast forward to 8:35 this video clip you see Phil Parsons unhook his head restraint before exiting the car:






Monogram's rear steer chassis is fairly accurate but it's a first generation (1983) representation as far as suspension in concerned. Since "my" car would be a short track car I'm not going to spend a lot of time updating that, I just don't have a lot of research on that part and the 1990 BGN rulebook I have isn't very specific. The build goes on...

But here's an interesting clip from the 1990 Talledega race, how about Dick Trickle lighting up a cigarette during a yellow flag...in the car!


----------



## Pete McKay

I pulled out some 20 year old modeling tricks on this car, the first being drilled window braces. Detail Master now offers a photo etched window brace set for something like $5, I prefer to make my own for about a nickle. Years ago I watched my first wife as she transferred a pattern for a dress she was making with an interesting little tool. I borrowed it the next day and used it as a drift to imprint pilot marks on strip styrene, it worked perfect. I took a small drill bit in my pin vice and drilled on the pilot marks and after sanding and painting I had perfect 0.10" wide window braces that were very close to the 2.5" wide braces cars at the time (1985) used. 










My ex-wife never got her pattern tool back, and after 25 years it still works great. I shoot the plastic matt black so I can better see the pilot marks these days, my eyes are not what they used to be. 

Another popular and fairly common practice is to make roll cage padding out of electrical srhink tubing, most of you guys I'm sure have done it at one time or another. I like the look much better than just painting the padded part semi gloss black and the older RM NASCAR kits did not mold padding in like they did with their cars from 2000 on. The gaps you see in the shrink tube will all be hidden behind parts of the body, and this being a short track car I only pad the parts of the car I may come into contact with in a crash. That's why you don't see the whole drivers side padded. 










When I raced hobby stockers in the late 1970's we used water pipe insulation material for roll cage padding, it wasn't the best but it worked in the crashes we had on our small 1/4 mile tracks in Texas. Unfortunately as I found out later it is also extremely flammable, after a roll over that resulted in my fuel tank breaking loose and drenching the car in gas and catching fire. I raced in a set of coveralls that were treated with a flame retardant but it was no match for the dripping molten plastic of the padding and I got seriously burned on both forearms and chest. That was essentially the end of my racing career.


----------



## Ian Anderson

Is it my imagination here Pete, or do you use this color of that chassis on most of you nascar builds, 
I know it must be correct as well, or you wouldn't be using it, But it just seem like one of the paint colors you would remember if seen more then once is all, And I know its on the last two builds, seem like I have see you use it before on other nascars, and if you have WHY ?, and what shade is it anyway? is it one of those colors use a lot on nascar alone as well ?, or do you just like it for builds like this......
I know its rookie question as all, but still I have been dying to ask it....lol..


I'm kind of surprised as well that you haven't been SWAMPED with nascar questions here by now,.... And You hold a lot of knowledge in this area with out a doubt Pete, and it kind of seems like people would be impressed with this kind of commitment on this tread and be all over it here, I think it is OUT STANDING WORK MY SELF, and a very nice presentation........Not many could duplicate...but I'm sure they are Impressed, Just don't know what kind of questions to ask is all......Anyway, Nice work man, I know I could not do as well my self, So I enjoy when others can, 
ANYWAY, CARRY ON MY FRIEND, just rattling your chain is all really....





Ian


----------



## Pete McKay

Ian most NASCAR chassis have been a shade of gray for as long as I can remember, 1980 at least. Some teams will paint their chassis red, like Dale Sr. did with his cars, the Kulwicki car in the box you sent me is also red. I have seen other colors as well, a sort of zinc chromite green and blue. The color I choose is close to the Dove Gray that a lot of teams use, it's called Gloss Winter Gray and it's a Rustoleum product. It says it's an Ultra Cover, and it is just that, it covers quickly and easily. I have a lot of this gray on hand, we use it around here to cover up graffiti, it just makes a decent car color too. 

I did the seat belts tonight, it's a tedious detail I have problems with due to my hands not being very good. It took about an hour and a half to make a set and get them into the car. 



















I'll have some more shots of the roller in the morning, it's on it's own wheels now and I'm still adding small details like valve stems on the wheels and wheel weights. I have the radio system installed and wired, I may or may not do the disk brake lines, I don't have very much braided line and no AN fittings for line that size. I also thought I had a lot more stuff for the engine too but it looks like I used some of it up on the TASCA Mustang. I tired putting together a set of hood hinges tonight, no way that's happening, so I may skip the hood pins too and just use the decals like I have on the Elliott car. 

The car will be unsponsored, yellow and with a number that is a combination of 2 and 6/9 (2, 9, 29, 92, 62, 26....etc.), wheels are red as are the numbers from the old Kevin Harvick sheet I stole them off of. There will be enough detailing to make it interesting but I have had to scale back on some of it due to lack of materials and getting in over my head on my diminished skill lately.


----------



## Pete McKay

Need to take a few days off for "real" work, I shall continue this build sometime over the weekend!!!


----------



## Pete McKay

*"TV Tommy" Ivo AA/FD*

Since the rain has ruined my work plans I started working on my Ivo car last night. This is the better of two 1960's era dragsters, the other being the Monogram Mongoose car. There is a generous amount of research available for both the period and restored car but lacking are the pictures with the body off of the real car. I couldn't even find a description of what is under the fiberglass. So much of what you see here is going to be speculation. 

I started working on the body work first since that is going to be about 75% of the labor involved in this kit. The main part of the body work is a two part deal that has fitting issues. The bottom of the car when the halves are joined is not flat, it has a rather annoying wedge shape. To combat this once I glued the halves together I weighted the body with the chassis in place to help flatten out the bottom. 










The top piece also seems to be ill designed, because it extends from the cockpit all the way to the front axles there's no way to take it off once the engine is in place and the headers installed. The way to get around this is to cut it right at the rear engine mount, most of the models I found with the bodywork removed did just that. I'm going on further by gluing and then molding in the cockpit part. 










This is going to make getting the cockpit parts in a little more difficult but not impossible. It's also going to give it a more realistic look. The frame, interior and exterior bodywork will all be painted the same color, in my case Tamiya Brilliant Orange.


----------



## Pete McKay

I have the cockpit nearly molded in, then had to pop off the part I was molding in to put in the seat I had forgotten. Don't forget the seat BEFORE the body. 










After getting the seat in and putting the cowl piece back on, a little putty and it was just fine. I only lost half a day on the whole deal. I'll have to go back and repaint the seat but I figured I'd have to do that anyway,

I looked long and hard at the plumbing on the top fuel engines of the period, and I found a few that had the same sort of materials I had on hand, mostly 1 1/2" fitting line and AN fittings. I went with that, here's the nearly finished engine test fitted with the fuel line to the tank. 










I still have to go back and paint the fittings and the line in a few places, and do the oil lines from the filter. Those will be done once the engine is fitting in the chassis. Unfortunately I ran out of the orange paint so other than doing some minor work on this car getting the engine in the chassis will have to wait until the paint is done, which will be Friday. 

I haven't given up on the yellow Thunderbird either, I'm waiting on getting the correct period contingency decals from the same place I'm getting the Coor's decals for the other Thunderbird. All of these projects are ongoing, just waiting on parts.


----------



## Pete McKay

*It's a Hemi.*

Completed engine ready to be installed. 










It has 12 #3 combination fittings, 3 pieces of #3 fitting line, a Parts by Parks pre-wired distributor, several scratch built parts and scavenged blower belt decal. Not 100% accurate but it will none-the-less look good in the car.


----------



## Ian Anderson

Thats sweet Pete, Smoking build on that engien,...VERY NICE.




Ian


----------



## 440 dakota

that is really nice love the ANs and blower belt decal,also like your idea of posting all your builds together in one ongoing thread if I ever start building again this is the format i'll use


----------



## Pete McKay

*Victim of the economy.*

Got a phone call this evening from my boss, my job is history as is the company I was working for. As of the end of the month all of the equipment is going back to the lessor, I have one last check for 3 hours coming for the work I did on the latest leveling project. I still have an income that's secure but this cuts my household income by 1/3rd. I feel bad though, the other two guys didn't have the pension and second family income to fall back on like I did, and the boss himself is going to be out hundreds of thousands of dollars in early lease termination fees and equipment rentals. 

I have both the T-birds Ian sent me, the TASCA Mustang that is needing to be stripped and repainted, the Ivo car in progress and then that'll be it for a while. I may limit myself to one project a month, make it a good one and post it all here. I have some models in the closet I can turn to but we're talking about kits like John Milner's MAG Deuce and Dragster, older RM ASA cars and a few collectibles that weigh in at about a $75 replacement value right now. It's more important to keep them behind the red door than build them anyway. One project a month, especially if it's nicely detailed, should be good. Anyway, so if you see a slow down on my garage that's the reason why.


----------



## Ian Anderson

That's not good new at all Pete, Sorry to here it as well, I like the thought that you don't have to go out and beat your self up anymore like you where, But the income sure does help as well I know, I feel very lucky my self that I dont have to work hard much anymore my self for the most part, I have made enough to set this one out for the next 5 or 10 years really, or even longer if I do it right, and still have A lot of fun, I have to keep busy and all as well, but I don't need to work hard anymore really, BUT I STILL DO, in music production along with a few investment company I have put some of my earnings in to as well to keep an eye on them to make sure THEY STAYIN BUSNESS,..lol...and don't lose track..Just an old rocker with nothing better to do really but play I guess,...lol...


But Finding kits isn't going to be any problem mister Pete, I know my self I have more then I CAN EVER BUILD, and that's growing BY THE DAY, and when it comes down to it, I can always send some of them your way and you can build them for me and your self as well,...lol...And get paid in kits for doing so, SOUND LIKE A NICE PLANE TO ME REALLY MISTER,..I know building supply's cost as well, and all, so we may have to work that one out here I know, But if you wont to say busy dude, I think we can arrange that mister McKey...lol......."NO DOUBT"

What I need to do Is get an Inventory or what I have in some kind of list, IT WILL TAKE SOME DOING, there OVER TAKING ME NOW, I have very limited space to keep them close with out putting them in Storage out side now with house hold decorations and music equipment and the like in here, but that's next as I am quickly running out of room like I said, I may make that list here soon if I can to show, I like to have one anyway to see what I really do have, And I will See what I can do to come up with a REAL LIST AS WELL, like year made, Rarity, and First and Second Additions and the like, I don't have duplicates, All of my kits are one a kinds as well for the most part,.......

I will work on that in the next few weeks Mister Pete, Because it will take me THAT LONG TO DO SO....lol...Did you see the ones I just picked up today over on my build link of the 40 sedan ?, There are Some cool ones there mister, that's for sure, you should build that Nascar 55 Chevy Pace car, you would make that thing look SMOKING FOR SURE, looks kind its kind of rare as well, should be a nice build........Anyway I'm sure we can keep you busy, no need to see that kind of skill go to waist and not get a work out,.....I KNOW YOU LOVE TO BUILD, and your damn good at it as well....





Ian


----------



## Pete McKay

I love to build but this also will give me time to relax. The heat's not an issue, I'm used to the 100+ degree days. I also have my Flight Simulator stuff to work on so I won't be bored. I went over today and got my stuff out of the JD, a mechanic was already there taking out the GPS system since the company owned that. I turned in my tablet and extra hard drive, we talked for a while but the boss said he's been running in the red for months and the last fuel bill was the clincher. When diesel is running at nearly $4.90 a gallon here farmers just can't make money.

Anyway, if you want to send stuff Ian I'll take it. this isn't a solicitation for kits, just letting everyone know that I'm not pissed off, just going to be broke for a bit until fall.


----------



## Ian Anderson

As my friends from down under would say Pete, NO WORRIES COBBER, I understand what you mean by that post, and as far as the heat goes, I HATE THE HEAT, that's why I moved up here in the Mounties in the snow, I LIKE IT COOL.....I know how hot gets in that valley dude, YOU CAN HAVE IT MISTER...I will get back to you on those kits soon as well man, Like I said, I have more then I can use now....

I'm off today to go pick up my Gibson Explore now, a good friend of mine just Re-Strung it and did some fret and Tremolo work on as well, he said its like a new guitar now,..as well as installing some new Computer work for him and his family, he's a Big time Hunter and guide in Cascaded Mountains and all over the place really, Don't need A GPS or any reason to worry about getting lost with this dude, That's for sure....he still has Three more of my peace's, So he has his work cut out for him on those.

"Anyway, I will catch you later on that"...be back on tonight..And Did I tell you how good this dragster was looking, SWEET BUILD MISTER, your a master at this,....Keep up the great work...




Ian


----------



## Pete McKay

There's an idea, haven't picked up the bass in a while, might thump on it a little bit later. It's going to be 106 on the 4th, that's about normal. Yesterday is was only 76, more like your weather. 

Going to be relocating just after the July 4th weekend, going to retake the "triple nickle" condo in town and let the ex-boss have the farmhouse back. Part of the deal, the condo is nicer anyway and I don't have a lot of crap to move so it should take one trip in a medium U-Haul. It's going to be cheaper in the long run too, I'll have an office and my home in the same place.


----------



## Pete McKay

Work continued on the Ivo dragster, the engine got it's exhaust pipes but not in the form it was intending. The exhaust are made up of two pieces for each side, and they don't go together very well at all. I cut the pipes from the header bracket and just glued them on individually. It was a real PITA to line up 8 pipes but once I got it down it looks pretty good.










Today I got to the hobby shop and got the Tamiya orange I needed to finish up the exterior paint. After an hour or so to dry I did the decals. Now, let me say I am not a fan of decals that require to be cut because of opening panels, especially if I have to do the cutting. 










This process was complicated when one side absolutely shattered from being so brittle, it took nearly half an hour of re-wetting and careful manipulation with an X-Acto to get the pieces lined back up. Everything lined up really good and allows the top piece to be removed. After the decals dry I'll hit them with a coat of Future Wax and tomorrow start putting the rest of it together. 

If I had the model to do over again I would do the interior and frame a different color, looking at it now it would have looked better a metal color rather than orange, I just took the lazy way out.


----------



## Ian Anderson

I love the detail on the fuel line harness Pete, and the liens all together really, There very nice, The hole engine is VERY NICE REALLY, I could see that setting in any rail and fitting right in, NICE WORK MISTER, The decals look great on this end, What ever you had to go through must have paid off.

And was it just me today or was HobbyTalk down MOST OF THE DAY, I was able to long in most of the way earlier, but not on this section, So I had to give up, and that took have the day just to do that, I know last week they had the same problem with there data base, No problem really just asking if you saw that as well as Me...

Been in town off a and in all day my self, There doing there Local Time trials Up this mountain road called Lareson Creek Road, Mostly small cars like Porsche and Audi, but a few vets and some other contraptions, VERY TRECERIS RUN AS WELL, no room for Error, 3000 feet of 6000 in a few miles, In the forest and shade and quick sun burst in some spots, Real bad Camber, and ruff spots, the real race is tomorrow, ONE WAY time trials as well, always a lot of fun to watch, I'm going to hit the back way on my Dual Sport Dr650SE, no room on the main road for anything but the racers them self's..I will try a and get some pictures..

But that build is looking VERY NICE there "Fast Petey"...lol.. but all of your build always do, What else can I say, NEW IT WOULD, cant wait to see it all in one peace,....you know Pete, I would love to hire you to build me a rail, I would by the kit, and pay for the Extracts as well as the paint and your time, WHAT DO YOU THINK ?...I would display it with a small place Telling who made it and all the details if so,..!!!!




Ian


----------



## Pete McKay

Yeah Ian, I noticed it down for a while too. Sometimes Hank just needs to mop the floors.

Lots of progress today, the car should be done tomorrow if I can get all the little parts done. Tire lettering is from an old funny car kit, I still need to run some of the electrical and the lines for the oil filters and pump and the steering linkage. I haven't gotten the steering wheel in either but I have that figured out, it's going to be an orthoscopic proceedure but not too hard.










This evening I was trying to tweek the nose part of the upper body and it broke, so I have to do a little body work to fill in the break. It's only slightly noticable and actually looks like a seam that I just did not fill.


----------



## DOM-19

Pete, great looking dragster ,i wonder what happened to "don garlits" i know he has a museum, color looks great , cant wait to get started ,hope surgery goes well tues. So i could get going,but to rebuild my shoulder i dont know, 
got my first mag. Today "model car" still waiting for "scale auto"==dom


----------



## Pete McKay

Dom, take it easy after the surgery, don't rush into doing anything for a while. 

OK, Ivo is done. I finished it up today with the oil filters, steering linkage, all of the cockpit stuff, put the coil and other electrical in, a final waxing and a few touch-ups.




























Everything lined up pretty well except for the front axle supports, they were a little fidgety. Getting the cockpit stuff in like this wasn't nearly as hard as I had originally though, I had considered doing seat belts and the chute release but I thought better of it now. I've already gone over my head a few times on this one, I really don't want to use up all of what little aftermarket stuff I have left. 

There's going to be a pause of a few weeks before I get back to building, I wasn't able to place my decal order like I wanted to yesterday, it may be 1st of August now but no biggie, the car is on the shelf and it's just fine. I might do a couple of clinics, like maybe a wiring clinic or something in the mean time. For now Mr. Tommy Ivo makes it to the display shelf in the front and center position!


----------



## Rondo

Wow, that really came out nice Pete. Great colorful subject and beautiful execution. The engine detailing and body graphics are really super. :thumbsup: How you built it so quickly boggles my mind!


----------



## Pete McKay

Rondo, this one was actually delayed by 2 days due to lack of materials and one of my screw ups. There wasn't all that much to this kit, most of the work was to molding in the cockpit area and the engine. I wish I had more money to spend on a kit like this, to do it really right would cost about $100 and take a week or so in "my" time.


----------



## plymouth71

Wow, Great Work Pete! Coming from a Car modeling background I fully appreciate the work you do. Unfortunately I am very limited in space and have had to stop my Car modeling completely. Thankfully I have just enough room to build slots and that what I focus on, but again some beautiful work, Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Ian Anderson

You have an (IM) plymoth71.....


----------



## Pete McKay

Plymouth, what scale do you do in slots?


----------



## plymouth71

1/64 heres a link to my "blog" 

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=313246

I used to do mostly Cars and trucks

A sample of my work...





































And a work in progress, for about 5 years now as I haven't even looked at it within at least 4...


----------



## taskmaster58

I've always liked that TV Tommy Ivo dragster, Had one when I was a kid. Long gone now
I wouldn't mind getting another one.


----------



## taskmaster58

I've always liked that TV Tommy Ivo dragster, Had one when I was a kid. Long gone now.
I wouldn't mind getting another one.


----------



## Pete McKay

Wow. Deja Vue.


----------



## Pete McKay

LOL Task, there is a whole encyclopedia of kits I had and squandered. I'd love to have one of the older MPC I think BRE Datsun 510's. I don't care for the Z cars but I loved the 510 and built a bunch of them. Another one was the AMT 1970 Coronet Super Bee..










The reason why is it has a very rare 4 cam Hemi engine, this kit is the only one this engine was ever released in, I'd love to get the kit just to resin cast the engine parts.










Not my car but a fair example of the built engine.


----------



## Ian Anderson

...lol...I'm seeing double as well on that post taskmaster,..lol..I have done that a few times my self,..
NO WORRIES COBBER,......HEY,.. did you ever get in a good enough mood to make that list yet for what we talked about, ????, let me know mister if you do, I WAS SURIOUS ABOUT THAT...No doubt.

Oh man Pete, I'm sure happy you didn't paint that thing the GREEN its shows there, Plumb Crazy would have been even more off the hook, I would have a hart attack if the rolled that thing out on the floor in that color and said, 
"HERE THE CAR YOU ORDDERED DUDE",.....lol..
I would have to tell them to take it back and call me when it is Ripe, they picked it from the tree, 
WAY TO DAMN EARLY...lol..


That engine build on that cornet there Pete, is Noting less then spectacular mister, "SUPER SWEET"..full of the RIGHT DETAL like always....MAN YOU DO SMOKING ENGINES BUILD DUDE....lol.

I had a 1966 Coronet when I was in High School, It was a complete stock car as well, AND LIKE MINT in condition, Brown and tan, GOLD INTERER, but it did have a 440 Mopar under the hood NO DOUBT, Just not a Hemi Mopar, It was one of the same years as the Highway Patrol used as well...

Cant tell you I loved the thing really, But it was SUPER CLEAN, that's for sure. Traded it for an Bike later that Next year,..A, *1978 - XS -1100 Yamaha*..did a Buck 40 on that bike RIGHT PAST A COP setting in a church parking lot HIDDEN that same year, He gave me a ticket for doing 140 in a 35 mile zone,..lol..
Cost 300 dollars in 1980, I was Found Guilty,....lol..

Only have One Coronet kit in my stock pile right now, THAT I KNOW OF ANYWAYS,...there starting to Over lap each other now,..I DONT KNOW WHAT I HAVE ANYMORE,..lol...This one is the* Revell '67 Dodge Coronet R/T 2'n1 kit*, made in 08, One of the California Street series, but it looks like a good kit to build, Full of detail its self, But no where near the engine build on that kit you built there Pete, that's for sure......But this kit is Still Completely Sealed as well..Was one of the last Group I showed everyone a few days ago already, so the ones that where watching already know I have it., and here is that shot of the other kits I found with it as well...




Ian Anderson


----------



## Pete McKay

ROFL Ian, you crack me up....right under the pic it says "not my car...", it's not my car. I had 3 of those cars, the engines were the ONLY thing I built, one of them went into a '67 Dart, one went into a NASCAR Richard Petty Johan '64 Belvedere that won just about every NASCAR contest I put it in, and one went into a street 1970 Superbird. It's very high on my list of "wanna builds", like I said, I'll cast the engine if I ever get another one.


----------



## 440 dakota

Pete i'm not to trying to hi-jack your thread but have to give props to Plymouth 71 thats some nice work 

I might have one of the cammer engines in my parts box,let me check I built the model several times and didn't understand/care at that time the importance of the engine


----------



## Pete McKay

Here's a real pic of that 4-cam hemi:










Both the Donovan andf the McGee Quad Cam NHRA are based on the MoPar Hemi Quad Cam, I don't remember the exact HP specs for it but it was somewhere over the top of 700. Only one was built, a Chrysler engineer owned it (rumor) and nobody knows where it is today.

I did some digging and found someone who offers a resin version, I'll be keeping this one in mind. 

http://jbhobbies.freewebspace.com/photo_29.html


----------



## Ian Anderson

lol..I see that now Pete,....lol... THINKS for the head up there dude, I DIDN'T SEE THAT THERE the first time I guess, Was one of those days as well,.."LONG DAY INDEED", just got in the door to, JUST NOW....
Was just having fun telling the story I guess there and didn't look close enough,......MY BAD DUDE,....I'm not going to cry about it my self if you don't mind, because I have done FAR WORSE, I'm sure,....lol....lol
But I will look a little closer next time no doubt......

AND HEY THERE 440, what's up mister, GOOD TO SEE YEAH, hope all is well with you and the family.




Ian


----------



## Pete McKay

I just priced out the top fuel car I want to build, parts run around $125 for everything including the kit, minus the paint. Here's a few inspirational shots of the type of car it will be:














































The car will be maybe a McGee Quad Cam or at the very least have dual plug Hemi heads, canard and front wing, cut down rear body work and a ton of detailing. I'm shooting for the last part of August to place the order.


----------



## Ian Anderson

That look great Mister Pete, LIKE AWAYS, I'm sure it will turn out to be a great build as well, looks like some Major engine details on that one, LOOKING FORWARD TO IT MY SELF.

Not sure what my next build will be, But it better not be a Top fuel,....lol... Cant hold a candle to your work mister But, it will be something anyway, ...Just not sure what right now, ...
And I have just now got some time to even start building here, IT HAS BEEN A REALLY BUSY last few weeks for me, but very profitable week as well, NOW I NEED TO BUILD.....


Looking forward to this Drag build Pete, LOOKS LIKE A GOOD ONE...




Ian


----------



## Pete McKay

I actually have a sponsor to do the Challenger SRT-10 project, I'm waiting on him to sell a few more cars before he comes across with the $$$$ necessary to do the project right. It still might be August on that one too.


----------



## Ian Anderson

Sounds like that will work Pete,...I have a few of the challenger kits my self, NOT SURE which ones off hand, but a few of them anyway, I will dig them out tomorrow and see which ones I do have, I Let you know then if it matters then, But they all look like GREAT KITS really, not sure But I think I have one of the SRT's as well with some after market peace's, like the hood and scoop, but Like I said, I will chick it out tomorrow, Right in the middle of a Network Installation job last few days, so it is taking ALL OF MY TIME UP, Didn't get cash today for my work, but got a KILLER R uger 44 mage Super Blackhawk with some trick trigger work, for my troubles instead, One of the new Stainless models and a box of 500 grain Hollow Points as well, Home loaded of course,......."OH YES"






Ian


----------



## Pete McKay

Well this guy is going to buy the parts so he can get the car afterward, it's going to take the Revell 2009 SRT Challenger and the SRT Viper. 

Guns, you're going to talk to a former Army Jew about guns? LOL!!! I think Hank would object to this becoming a posting for what I have in my armory, let's just say all I'm lacking is a Grand Torino in my back driveway.


----------



## Ian Anderson

Sounds good to me Pete, I can believe that about you as well, But I agree, I think we better stick to model car discussions here, Hank would have are hide if not.....lol...But, I do have a few new peace's my self now this year to add to my Life long additions along with my fathers life long additions, that 44 Ruger Mag was just one I was Really trying to get my hands on to go with my old Single six 22 mag Ruger I already had, AND NOW I HAVE IT, and I wont let it out of my sight from here on out...lol...Other then that Just Autoloaders for the hand peace's. But like I said it was PAYMENT for the job I am doing at lest part of what he owes me anyway, also picked up a Ranger RCI 2950, 10 and 11 meter Radio I'm working on for my truck, Just added a D104 M6B to it yesterday and some other additions, like an old Black widow 350 watt Kicker to give the 25 watts it already has a boost, FM, SSB and AM transceiver.

Anyway, I did dug out of the kits I new I had this morning before I head out to finish my Installation job that is, I new I had at least One newer challenger, it was the 2008 Dodge Challenger SRT8, This one is still Sealed, I don't have any Aftermarket peace's for this one like I though, But I do have some custom hoods and scopes for the 06 Mustang GT Revell kit I have, and some for the Testers 06 Charger Daytona R/T kit that I got for some one not to long ago.

I know I have more in there, I will have to keep looking tonight, But like I said, THERE ARE A LOT OF THEM to look through, so I cant put my finger on Just what's there RIGHT NOW, but I will mister.

So I can send you that 68 El Camino SS396 if you still wont it Pete, and maybe something else if you wont something to build now that is easy enough not to need extra parts tell all those other kits are ready to go if you like, I don't have many Nascars to let go, But I do have a few I can look for, WHAT ELSE SHOULD I SEND, Or try and find, I wont to keep the Challenger and Charger as well as the Mustang my self, But I'm sure I have others I can part with dude, 
SO LET ME KNOW what I should be looking for if you like, and we will take it from there.




Ian


----------



## Pete McKay

Ian, hold onto what you have, any deals we work out we can do in PM's. 

I picked up the second T-Bird (not the Elliott car) this morning, decided not to wait to order the proper period decals and continue making it a local short track car. I did the windows and put the drilled braces in the back window, the front window braces will go in once that's dry. 










The body is shot in bright yellow, more than likely no major sponsor but I do have some mom and pop type decals I can use. 










Later today the engine will go together, there won't be any hood hinges, I just can't get them done with my hands the way they are. It'll be a mid-level detailed car at the very least though.


----------



## Pete McKay

Rummaged around in my stack of decal, found a lot of them were going to pieces from age, so it took a while to find some that were OK, clear coat them and get them on the car. My whole idea from the beginning of this project was to make it a local short track car, minor sponsors, that sort of stuff. So with a healthy does from several Slixx Kevin Harvick sheets, some drag racing sponsors and some tiny dang aircraft decals, this is what I came up with.










Around here we called these cars "half-milers" because they'd run on tracks like the old Bakersfield Mesa Marin and at Irwindale. Sometimes they ran as a support series for NASCAR Winston West too at shorter quarter mile tracks in Madera for example. This car would have been run in probably the mid 1990's, well after it's usefulness as a NASCAR or ARCA car was done. 

It needs a waxing and the engine to be built, which I'll work on over the next day or so, when done it'll be loaded on the trailer and towed up to someplace in Oregon to it's new owner.


----------



## Rocket45

Thats sweet Pete!!! I really like the yellow also. 
Thanks


----------



## Ian Anderson

...."YES".....the new owner will be very gratefully I'm sure Mister Pete, And He is a very lucky guy to have one of Pete's Build Job in his collection I can tell you as well,..."VERY NICE BUILD"....
Think you As well.........It will be displayed with a little sine under it that just simply says, 

*Built by, ......FAST Petey Mckay* on it as well...





Ian


----------



## Pete McKay

Not one to skimp on a build for a fellow modeler I sort of threw myself into the engine today....










Here's the wired distributor, the oil pump that runs off the accessory belt and the twin oil filters all plumbed. 










Bad hair day for the distributor while I sort out the firing oder, sort of. Since I made this one myself there is no real order to how the wires were put in. 










Still some details left like the brackets for the generator, the coolant hoses and line for the radiator overfill. You can see the red and blue of the AN fittings for the fuel line that run to and from the fuel pump. The line runs into one of the forward frame rails, the other end to the carb. The starter is wired as well but you can only see that from the bottom. 










Exhaust was done in subtle shades of metalizer and the ends of the exhausts drilled out. I had planned on using aluminum stock for the ends but the stuff I had was too small. 

Still some details to do here and there, but it should be done either tomorrow or Friday.


----------



## Pete McKay

Well, decided to stay up a little while longer and finish up the engine. 










Coolant hoses, overflow hose, brake lines, accessory bracket, all there now. The body goes back on and I have to do the window net, radio antenna, wheel valve stems and it should be done!


----------



## Pete McKay

*Building a better Hemi.*

I have a project on the drawing board for a modern dragster concept. After running through the parts list I found that it's going to cost some $120 for all of the parts and the model. A small portion of that will be resin parts for the blower and scoop and the photo etched details, amounting to about $15 of the project. That's just for the upper part of the engine. 

I started with the supercharger, I wanted to use a Kobelco style bagged blower but all of the part I had were the wrong shape. 










I searched the house for common items that would have a more rounded shape the size of the blower I wanted and found a disposable razor handle fit the bill. 










I used the smallest blower ends I could find and build the injector rack from sheet stock. After sanding it all to the profile of the blower I had the nice rounded look I was trying to get. next I had to consider bag material. After looking at a number of bagged blowers on real cars I figured a small piece of paper towel glued onto the blower would give the texture I was looking for. 










Putting the pig in the blanket is the next step....


----------



## Ian Anderson

WOW PETE, I mean, that's So darn trick,...I Mean at every turn on here, you show why Your the master of fabrication with out a doubt,....."FRICKEN OFF THE HOOK".......lol, I would have to rap it up on here my self, if it where not for guys like you to show us, ALL THISE COOL TRICKS.....
I'M impressed Mister...ONCE AGAIN, big time....lol





Ian


Ian


----------



## Pete McKay

I don't know what scale the model hemi above is, I was thinking it was one of those 1/6th scale kits, if anyone knows let me know.

OK, bagged the blower with 2 layers of CA glue soaked paper towel, used a short length of snake chain around the front and rear of the blowser case to get the effect of the Kobelco blower. This is still very rough looking but will be a lot better once further detailed and painted. The belt will be made from a piece of black painted masking tape so the pulley was cut and shaped and already glued in place. 










Next I wanted to do a Carbon Fiber Blower "Hat", aka a scoop. I've always like the shotgun style of scoops and was torn between a dual inlet or a triple.










I just went ahead and did it a triple. I started off with three lengthes of plastic tree the thickness I wanted, the two outside being about 3/4th the length of the middle one. I then glued a couple of thin strips on the bottom for the base. Once it was dry it was a simple matter of carving the general shape and drilling the inlets out to a shallow depth. I will later cross drill it to put the acuator rod for the butterflies from a thin piece of aluminim rod.










The injector manifold between the blower and the scoop was made from a slightly smaller thickness of plastic tree, sanded down the the desired height. I'll be doing the injector lines from heated and stretched plastic sprue, linking the injector manifold to the pump on the back of the blower. I'm also making another smaller throttle module for the side of the scoop.


----------



## Pete McKay

I stretched the sprue to a thickness I liked and then carefully cut and bent them to line up with the injectors and injector module. 










There are 4 on each side, I used to use paperclips for this long ago, the plastic is a lot easier to work with. 

I put the top end together before painting, it was going to be easier to do it that way than piece by piece. 










Once it was all together I painted the blower bag part a dark gray/black, sort of a carbon fiber color. The end plates are a magnesium and the pulley is stainless steel. I did the injector module, lines and manifold all in aluminum, the scoop is gray steel. I found two small parts to work as throttle modules and put them on either side of the scoop. Attached to those will be linkages and fuel lines, they will be added once the rest of the engine is built. I might repaint the scoop tomorrow a more brighter metal color, like a silver or aluminum, the gray steel is just a little too dark. 










This one-day project was just to do a top end for the dragster project I have on the drawing board, I don't have the rest of the engine, I'll more than likely use the Ivo block and heads once the project begins. The valve covers will be next, they'll be dual plug types that I'm already looking at making with a set of valve covers I have set aside. Not sure how those will be done but I'm working on a couple of ideas.


----------



## Ian Anderson

where did you go today Mister Pete,....lol...NO SLACKING ON THE TRAIL you know....lol




Ian


----------



## Pete McKay

Problem with that injury I told you about, had to make a trip to the ER again. Everything is cool now.


----------



## Ian Anderson

..AHHH, well all is good then..Just checking big guy....


----------



## Pete McKay

*The Bug*

Started working on one of the Lindberg twin pack of Vintage Dirt Modifieds today, decided to make it an early NHRA modified instead. I salvaged out the TASCA Ford Mustang so it donated some of it's parts along the way.










I did the chassis essentially stock with the exception of the tube axle in the front. I had intended to use the Mongoose spoked wheels and tires but I couldn't get the wheels into the tires. So instead I just used some stock stamped steel wheels, front and back. The rear tires are the narrow slicks from the TASCA Mustang.










The Bug is powered by a HUGE Lincoln flathead engine with 3 carbs on top. This engine came from the Anglia Low Rider that recently met it's demise and was already wired and just needed some updating. I'll have dragster style pipes, three on each side since the flathead had Siamese exhaust ports in the middle of each side. 

I built a simple roll cage, not sure if the top will be on or off, some interior detailing will be present but not much since there wasn't a lot back in the era this thing would have raced. Chassis is semi gloss black but the body will wind up being either orange or yellow, not sure which one just yet.


----------



## Ian Anderson

Looking great there mister Pete, I got your (IM) on that as well, Sounds good to me on the build, I think I have more of this series as well in my stash someplace, I Will go check today at some point. 

Much to do today as well, so it Will be this LATER AFTERNOON or tonight before i can tell for sure just whats there, Man I Need a database to keep track now,..lol



Ian


----------



## Pete McKay

I knew the name The Bug was applied to a race car, found this image of the original Bug. It looks like a stripped down Model T. 










Since these cars were seemingly based on early model Fords it fits nicely. 

I'm redoing the front tires, the ofiginal choice was just too large. Right now the car is in the jig so I'll get pictures in a bit. Red is going to be the other color, I may work up a sort of Lady Bug style paint job, maybe an early female racer from the early 1950's.

Later I may try to scratch build something like this nice old kit:


----------



## Pete McKay

OK, swapped out the big front tires for something skinnier, found a decent hot rod fuel tank and modified the Mongoose steering linkage to work on the little red altered.










The pipes are Mongoose kit parts cut from the bracket. And yes, I know they're all catawampus, you have to remember many of these cars were built in garages and exhaust tube bending usually was done around a truck rim to get "the proper curve". I've pretty much decided top off for this one, there's just so much good detailing in the cockpit and with the top on it would have been a pain to get in and out of. 

The wife has laid claim to this one, I was looking through some decals last night and she found some interesting cat style pinstripes from the AMT '32 Deuce kit that she wants on it. She also changed the name from The Bug to Red Cat. I didn't put up much of a protest, especially with the collateral she offered in return. 

I still have fuel lines, radiator hoses, some electrical, the decals, a lot of touch ups and other stuff to do, more pictures later....


----------



## Ian Anderson

......lol...."COLLATERAL", yeah thats the ticket pete....


Ian


----------



## Pete McKay

LOL, she's only 5' nothing but very, very hard to argue with at times. 

OK, Little Red Cat is done, for being a less than 24 hour project where a lot of the work was already done if came out remarkably well.




























And there ya go. I left the top off so things like the pedals, seat belts and other cockpit parts are more obvious. The engine was already wired when it came out of the Anglia (no saving it this time) and I just had to redo the fuel lines and some of the electrical. About the only thing that wouldn't be mid 1950's is probably the tire lettering but I liked it and it went on. I left a little bit of the seam on the rear slicks, could be a hint of the tread that came on them, who knows. 

These Lindberg Dirt Track cars are great, they can be a number of things, from a 1950's NHRA "B" Altered using the Kustom Koffin kit all the way to an Indy car of the same period with the Lightning. The engines are total garbage as are a lot of kits from this vintage. replace it with either a flathead or a Y-head from the same vintage, or even a really nice Chevy straight 6.


----------



## Pete McKay

Forgot this shot...










Before the body went on, the accellerator, brake and clutch in place. The brake is an R&D Unique cast piece and plumbed the the rear drum brakes. The cluch is connected to a lever on the bell housing and the foot shaped gas pedal, probably another thing out of period (more 1960's I think) is connected to a representation of the throttle linkage. The gear shift is the kit part and I had to guess where it went on the toploading Lincoln tranny.


----------



## Pete McKay

Some great vintage drag racers, including the original The Bug.

http://speedhunters.com/archive/2010/02/04/event-gt-gt-race-car-history-the-gnrs.aspx


----------



## Ian Anderson

You know Pete, I Can see the name of THE BUG, no problem, BUT THE CAT ?, you will have to help me out on that on I think my friend,..lol

And your right GREAT PAGE, Nice collection there.


Ian


----------



## Pete McKay

Ian, the pin stripe on the back is of a cat, it looks like a rabbit but it is a cat. 










That comes on the decal sheet for the 2-n-1 '32 5-window, not the Deuce.


----------



## 440 dakota

looks great,some serious hardware at that show what do you supose something like the Cotton Chopper would run in the quarter back then ?


----------



## Pete McKay

Hard to say, the video Rondo linked to in the drag race string would be a good indicator. I'd say maybe in the low 120's because blown dragsters of the day were running in the 150's. Can you imagine the thrill of driving something like that today? Or The Bug at over 100?


----------



## Pete McKay

*30 years too early.*

While I'm waiting for my decals to finish my Bill Elliott Coor's 1987 T-Bird I figured I'd get some use out of the second of the vintage dirt cars Ian sent me. I have some #9's that look like Elliott's from one of the Pinto modifides I did earlier in the year, scaled perfectly for the dirt car. Other than some sharp paint I'm not doing to throw the detail book at this one, I just wanted to see what Bill would have been driving had be been born 30 years earlier.



















Assembly is straight forward, no modifications, no added parts. I used the NASCAR T-Bird painting scheme for the project, a medium gray interior and chassis, semi-gloss black front and rear suspension components, gold wheels, the hard 2-piece plastic kit tires were even used. The air cleaners will be gold, should really pop sticking up out of the red hood.


----------



## Pete McKay

I twice screwed up the body paint, the second time I was pretty much moments away from giving it a wall test but I got it fixed enough to get the clear to hide the blemishes. 




























The decal is rather opaque but it'll work for what it is. This one is bound for the nephews shelf as soon as the paint dries.


----------



## Pete McKay

*Dick Harrell Chevrolet.*

I'm entering a sort of series build of several of Dick Harrell's famous Chevy NHRA racers from the 1960's and early 1970's. Here's the first one that I'll be working on.










This car will use the old Rat Packer as the base kit.










Slixx makes the decal sheet for this car, as well as the 1968 COPO Nova which is on the same sheet, which Revell makes a great kit of and which I bought today. So this might be a 2-for-1 with the decals. I will need to get the proper rear slicks, which I can do from Speed City Resins. 

I am anticipating an engine that will need serious help, these old kits weren't that generous on detail so I have already ordered a new injector manifold and stacks, and I have a nice big block that I can use if the whole thing needs to be swapped out. The only think I'm hoping against is a metal axle type kit that was typical of this era. 

While I am waiting for that car to arrive (about a week) I have the COPO and the 1966 Nova Street Machine which will also wind up being Harrell cars in the very near future. Right now it's gathering parts to make those 3 Nova's and considering possibly the 1969 Camaro that there is also a very nice decal sheet for.










There's also a great Camaro funny car decal sheet for this car:










This would be expensive since it uses a resin body....I'll save it for last.

As you can see there is a great variety I can go for with this theme, and none of them repeat the style.


----------



## Rondo

Love those Camaros. Some of the prettier racecars of the era. 

On the funny car, Have you seen this kit?

http://cgi.ebay.com/Model-King-2177...933?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item5d2b58a7c5

It would still need some parts and work, not to mention the decals but may be an option. The radiused wheel wells are the biggest negative I can see but there may be others.


----------



## Pete McKay

Rondo, the V8 site has it for $1 less and no crazy 'bay fees.

http://www.v8models.com/model-drag-car-kits.php?s=45&p=12

The body is very incorrect as is the chassis, the Harrell car is more based on the chassis that the Hawaiian runs on. The resin body Slixx offers at $28, which is a pretty good price, is this one:










http://www.slixx.com/1924.htm?id=2697

...and is the correct shape, etc. The decals are also correct which makes it easier. 

I got called down by my wife for my "correctness" in building these cars, especially since I no longer put them in contests. It's not the first time I've heard mention about how anal I can be about building something that has to be as close to the real deal as possible. I guess my response is now as it has been all along, I want anyone who sees my builds of certain cars to think "Oh yeah! I remember that car from when I was a kid!" And I don't want them second guessing their memories based on some error I made in paint, decal placement or the year of the car. I'll fudge a little here or there, especially when I can find varying evidence of the real car, but I still try to get it right.


----------



## Pete McKay

*'66 El Camino L79*










This is an "in the mean time" build while waiting for the mail order AWB cars and decals. The Monogram 1966 El Camino is a great kit, I've never built one myself and I'm really impressed with this one. This car is a 396 cubic inch car, not the 327 car that I'm patterning it after, but everything else will be nearly identical. 










The car I'm doing will be a Regal Red with black interior car and bucket seats. The car will have body color steel wheels with dog dish hub caps donated by a '69 Nova COPO. This will be a moderately detailed car, the biggest problem is going to be the chrome trim. I tried using the paint markers like Steve had done with his Shelby, I couldn't match his results so I applied Bare Metal foil over it. In some places the foil came out really rough, such as it is sometimes with foil. After the foil was applied the entire car had 4 coats of Future wax applied and eas then hand rubbed to smooth it out. The combination of the clear coating and rubbing did help with some of the foil issues. 










The chassis is body color, frame rails will be gloss black as will be all suspension components. we'll get to more of that later. 










...more later...


----------



## Ian Anderson

....lol...."IF HE EVEN BUILT IT YOU MEAN",...lol....And you can to do trim, WITH THE BEST OF THEM Mister Pete, I have never seen anyone even come close to your work my self, ..THATS A FACT...No one can dispute that....



Ian


----------



## Pete McKay

I'm happy with the chrome trim on the rear bed though...



















The hood may need to be repainted, there's a sort of bad spot in the paint that under bright light doesn't match well. Repainting a part like that isn't that big of a deal though.


----------



## Ian Anderson

...lol....I never had a doubt on the out come my self Pete, don't know why you would either, I mean, of course it looks great...."YOUR A MASTER"..... 

And at least YOU CAN PAINT as well man, it rained here again, ALL STINKING DAY....lol... As a matter of fact, and I took down my paint booth weeks ago thinking, THE RAIN WAS GONE For the summer, ..lol..
Now In hindsight, That's was a bad idea at the time, because I can only paint OUT SIDE NOW, and not in this weather as well

So Pete, did you set up your paint booth in your new place there ?, or do you do the Out side thing to paint now....BASKING IN THE SUN while you wait tell it dries,...lol?




Ian


----------



## Pete McKay

I paint on my balcony for the most part. I have a small shelf out there I can put my parts holder on. I have been shooting rattle can paint for the last few weeks on these cars, there's a hardware chain here called Orchard Supply that has great paint for about $3 for a big 12 oz. can. Decent color selection and it dries fast too.


----------



## Pete McKay

OK, a little more progress on the El Camino...

Chassis is looking good, tried to again match the real deal....



















Frame rails are gloss black over the same red as the body. Exhausts are my usual multi tones of metalizer. 










The interior is coming along too, I need to hit it was some dullcote, but the flocking/carpeting is in and seat belts are right around the corner. I thought I had some PE window cranks but I can't find them if I do, so the molded in parts just got a touch of chrome paint.


----------



## Pete McKay

OK, the last few steps of the El camino build:










The wheels and tires were taken from a Revell 1969 Nova COPO, the red line is a decal that I had the dickens of a time with getting straight. 










I used the stock distributor and drilled it out for wires and a metal shaft. Plug wires are stock OEM black. 



















Other than problems with the foil in places (old foil mixed with my shaking hands) I'm happy with the way it came out. On the shelf it seems like I have more red Chevy's than any other color. This one will sit right next to the '61 Granny car with the inline 6.


----------



## Steve244

looking forward to the beauty shots. Are the wipers and door handles aftermarket? Either way this is an impressive kit. Nicely done!


----------



## CJTORINO

*Wow!*

That is a terrific looking El Camino.
I have this kit in my stash. was saving it to build up a race team theme.
'66 El Camino & '66 Chevelle SS396 with a double axle trailer.
Looks like this is a very nice kit.
Your build up is outstanding. Great Job.


----------



## Pete McKay

Steve, the door handles and wipers are kits supplied, the mirrors however are from the Lindberg Dodge 330. It came with the chrome trim panels on the bottom but the car I was duplicating did not have them so neither did the model. 

CJ, I'd kill for that trailer. As it is I'm looking at buying the '53 Ford pickup/ trailer combo from AMT just to get it or I may scratch build one. I had planned this to be the tow vehicle for the Dick Harrell AWB Nova I have, it might sill be.


----------



## CJTORINO

*****


----------



## Pete McKay

Actually from those pics, I can build my own. That's works great!!!!


----------



## CJTORINO

*******


----------



## Pete McKay

That trailer is so typical of the race car trailers from the mid 1960's to 1970's, most were built by the teams specifically to their cars. I'm pretty certain that once the AWB Chevy II is done I'm going to have to do the same thing. I have all the squate tubing and sheet stock to make a pretty good one, I just needed to see some decent pics of what it looked like.


----------



## Pete McKay

*Dick Harrell's AWB Nova*

This will be a very complex and detailed build of a Bill Thomas built 1966 Nova Altered Wheel base (AWB) "Funny Car". 










My subject this time will not be a 100% correct copy but as close an approximation as I care to get. I recently found a pretty cool AWB Chevy II on V8 Models for under $25, this is an old AMT kit that has been around a while and shows some of it's dated design. I'm hoping to use what I have found on the Internet to correct some of those flaws and make a reasonable replica using the Rat Packer kit. 

The car I will be doing is the Dick Harrell Nickey Chevrolet Nova, a 1966 era car. The Rat Packer is a considerably more altered version of the Nova, it's also a few years earlier, like possibly a 1963 model. I did find a Bill Thomas built AWB '63 Nova that I will also be using for references, but the paint and markings will still be the Harrell car.



















The decals are great and come courtesy of SLIXX off their website. 










There will be a lot of things changed on the project, the wheels and tires, more than likely major engine parts, some of the suspension and elements. The contemporary AWB car is shown in great detail on a Super Chevy website so that will be my primary reference source. One of the differences between the reference car and the race car will be a single seat instead of two seats.


----------



## Pete McKay

After starting into this project I have found how horrid the Rat Packer kit is. To actually do it right would mean essentially throwing everything except the body away and building fron scratch. Well, I'm not up for that this time, so I'm going to do what I can with what I have.

The first thing I did was completely redo the front clip. A new firewall that actually covered the back of the engine compartment was made up from 0.010 sheet and then new frame supports made up from 0.10 tubing. I kit bashed a radiator from the junk yard and worked up an actual steering box and linkage.










I will be using most of the original engine and transmission parts, I haven't put the injectors together yet but I do have a correct Chevy manifold I could use. The exhaust will be addressed later in the build but they too are terrible. 

Wheels and tired came from a couple of kits, the slicks are from the 1966 Nova Pro Street kit and rear wheels are from the Mongoose Dragster. Front wheels and tires are from the now dead TASCA Mustang. The slicks are a lot wider (by a 1/3rd) than the slicks these cars ran but they're good enough to pass muster for this project. 










Harrell's AWB car has a black chassis, interior and suspension, so that made painting that much easier. I shot some nice semi-gloss black and left it alone. The interior roll bar will be left alone, I did find a matching pair of seats so instead of the single seat I will be putting both in. I will also have to add pedals, gauges and other interior details.

I have so far shaved all of the badges and trim off the Chevy II body, I'll leave the dual tail lights alone but I believe the Nova had just a single rail light on each side. I have been digging through the junkyard for another nice set of door handles but I don't seem to have another set, so the modled in ones will have to do.


----------



## Pete McKay

...well, sometimes things happen.

Came home from shopping today to find the Chevy II AWB car, or what was left of it, scattered across my desk. I work on what was/is my computer desk, and above it I have a number of books, most notably a large, heavy Torah I read from nightly. I always leave my computer on and Pandora Radio going to calm my dog, when I came home it looks like one of my speakers had moved over for whatever the reason 6 inches (the radio wasn't THAT loud) and the Torah made it's way the 3' from the top shelf right onto the top of the car.

I guess "He with no name" doesn't appreciate altered wheelbase early model Nova's. 

The suspensions are utterly destroyed, the chassis is damaged but repairable. The body other than a smudge on the roof is relatively undamaged, but the glass is shattered. I had not put the decals on the car yet thankfully, those will now be used on a different Nova project. This is the first time, for me anyway, I've had a project salvaged due to an act of G-d. 

There's enough to rebuild it, but that will happen at a later date. I'm taking a few days off to build a customer car before starting on the '69 Nova SS in Nickey Chevrolet markings. I need to rearrange my book shelf...


----------



## Rondo

I didn't want to say anything but I really had a feeling you should have started with the Camaro.  Everyone loves Camaros..._EVERYONE_.

Sorry about the Nova though...


----------



## 440 dakota

Rondo ;) Everyone loves Camaros...[I said:


> EVERYONE[/I].



sorry no not so much :tongue:,bummer about the Nova


----------



## Pete McKay

Actually it cleared the way to do it better later with a Speed City Resin base kit. 

OK, a customer build, Lindberg's 1937 Custom Ford Convertible. This is an out of the box build, metallic dark red with black fenders, black and red interior. This is a fabulous kit, one of the best street rods I have ever built. The chassis alone would make a great base for '32 Ford's. 










The suspension is very well done, the rear end is an IRS type and the engine is a nice big block style without a lot of detail, like a lot of the contemporary street rods have. Wheels are big 'n littles with directional tread generic tires. 

The interior has some interesting accents molded in, I chose mine to be the black and red with the chrome of the body being repeated in the interior. I sort of wish I had gone a little darker red on the seats and door panels but it's fine the way it is now.










The main body, frame, drive shaft and intake plenum are all Testors Revving Red, suspension is aluminum metalizer, engine and tranny are a mix of aluminum and stainless steel metailizer.


----------



## Rondo

440 dakota said:


> sorry no not so much :tongue:,bummer about the Nova


Yeah, but what can you expect from a follower of the Pentagram, errr... Pentastar? :devil: :wave:

Man that does look like a fine kit. Not what usually comes to mind when I think of Lindberg. Didn't that one start out as a Testors kit? Nice work. You really turn 'em out Pete.


----------



## Pete McKay

Rondo said:


> Yeah, but what can you expect from a follower of the Pentagram, errr... Pentastar? :devil: :wave:


I follow The Word, and pentagrams have only 5 points.  

I dunno what it is with Lindberg, I mean their Dodge 330's are great kits, their contemporary Dodge Charger is a great kit, I haven't built the LRW kit but if I remember right it wasn't a bad kit way back when. I don't remember this being a Testors kit but it would make sense if it was. There's some things I'd change about it but it is a head turner just like it is. I would love to see this car as a hardtop too.


----------



## Rondo

Yeah, to be fair Lindberg's newer tools are pretty nice. They do sometimes put an old kit in a new box with photo of the 1/1 vehicle. If you don't know the kit's history, it may not be what you wanted. 

The story I read on the internet (so it's dubious) was that a mfg. had these molds at Lindberg to be touched up. Owner could not pay the bill so Lindberg now owns the tool. Can't find any details now so it may be a total fabrication of my medicated brain. 

I did see a pic of a 38 coupe that Lindberg is supposed to release. Not sure if it's out yet. Very sleek!


----------



## Pete McKay

OK, the Lindberg '37 Ford is done, not quite a day but minimal detailing so no big deal. 




























The customer wants the top on so I threw in a nice photoetched mirror and some red dice. This is a great kit, very anemic on the engine details but it wouldn't take much to bring that out too.


----------



## 440 dakota

looks great kinda of reminds me of the Revellogram kit from a few years ago with the trailer,hard to say how the tooling moves arround,I don't remember the Dodge SS cars being arround before Lindberg but the LRW and the Cabover trucks are all IMC,but Testors released the trucks once also and there was a few from years back such as the 72 Challenger that was old Palmer tooling


----------



## Pete McKay

Dakota, are you thinking of the Prowler? 










IMC had a LOT of good kits, I have two of the MPC NASCAR Dodge Daytona's in my collection I bought in 1985, one if the #22 Golden Products Dodge, the other the K&K Insurance #71, I'd love to see someone re-release them.


----------



## 440 dakota

no I was thinking this one 
http://cgi.ebay.com/Revell-7245-1-2...914?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item45f7d0d57a

I had the K&K car also but had to sell it in 03 along a bunch of other good stuff when out of work I would guess that tooling got changed to the street version that came out in the 80s cause it had some nascar leftovers in it

there are just ton of kits that I wish would be re-released


----------



## DOM-19

Great job pete , whatout me going nuts where are you getting seat belts,--dom


----------



## Pete McKay

Dakota, looks like the same trailer as the Prowler, but the Lindberg '37 is a lot more raked in it's stance and the chrome is a lot different. I have built that Revell '37 a couple of times, it's still a great kit. 

DOM, the seat belts are a Detail Master product, most decent online places will offer them. If not you can get them from DM directly off their site. They have both a racing and passenger car seat belt kit. I'm getting close to starting my '66 Nova Pro Street to Pro Mod conversion, I'll be doing them on that project and I'll go into more detail.

Here's the Lindberg '37 out in the sun.


----------



## 440 dakota

looks very nice and Rondo nailed it with Testors http://cgi.ebay.com/Boyds-Smoothste...299?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item45fbfdbbb3


----------



## Pete McKay

440 dakota said:


> looks very nice and Rondo nailed it with Testors http://cgi.ebay.com/Boyds-Smoothste...299?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item45fbfdbbb3


That's the one.


----------



## Pete McKay

*1966 Chevy Pro Street conversion to Pro Mod.*






The next project is a 1966 Chevy Nova Pro Street by AMT, which will be converted to a blown Pro Mod. I will be using pretty much the entire kit but with a bit of scratch building, especially in the roll cage area. The first big modification is to deck the back of the body into a Pro Mod. There is a good resin body available for the '55/'57 Pro Mods from Revell, but mine will be AMT based. 










The deck will be about the same but I have not yet made up my mind regarding the hood. I want to have the blower (or injectors) exposed but that's going to be decided later in the project. Tonight; I start decking the Nova.


----------



## DOM-19

Pete, that 66 nova will be hot,of course the 37 linberg came out great ,i guess detail master has wood steering wheels also ?cant wait to get started =dom


----------



## Pete McKay

I haven't seen wood steering wheels but I made one once using a DM steering wheel kit and a wooden "marker" used in stitchery. These markers come in different sizes and I happen to find some that were 0.60" across.


----------



## Pete McKay

Spent about 2 hours last night and this morning building a Pro mod style roll cage for the Nova. It's loosely based on the Revell Pro Stock cage that came out in later kits, a basic roll cage with added drivers protection. 



















The Pro Street kits come with no cage at all so everything was measured and cut and the fitting checked every few pieces. There are 28 pieces to this cage, everything was cold bent and fitted.

The rear deck is well on it's way, I need to prime it to look for bad spots and do a little more filling and sanding.










My deck is countoured to the rear window, some go up a little higher but this is the look I found on a few Nova Pro Mod's in Google. I removed the tail lights and the rear deck is just flat but I will have red tail light decals that represent the lights. All of the trim on the side and door handles have been removed too. 

The rest of the chassis will probably be as indicated in the kit. I have some different rear slicks for it I'll use, and the front tires will be different too.


----------



## Pete McKay

After putting the kit engine partially together I found that it just didn't fit the whole Big Block theme of this project, so again the 1969 COPO Nova box was raided for it's 427 engine....not much left of the COPO at this point but it has served other projects well.



















I recently bought a correct Chevy injector manifold so the decision between blown and injected was made at this point. The injected car will have the stacks sticking up through the hood about half the height of the windshield, which means that I'll either have to make a new scoop for the hood, or my preference, have them in open air. It also opens the project up to having a NOS system too, which will be nicely detailed once my parts order arrives this coming week. 

All of the chassis tin has been sprayed with an industrial silver color, the interior cage is shot in Tamiya Pearl Light Blue, the same color I shot one of my Ferrari California's in. Overall the car body will be Testors Deja Blue Pearl once I get that far. There's still a lot of work that needs to be done on the interior, that will take up most of the rest of the weekend.


----------



## Pete McKay

Interior work continues, the car does not have a Lenco transmission but I wanted some sort of lever shifting mechanism connected to the tranny, so I stretched out some sprue and fabricated one up. 










The stock console serves as the mount. The car is a 3-speed so there are actually 4 levers, the one with the red knob is for reverse and is separated from the others. Once everything was painted and dry I put the cage in place. The small seat works great with placement in the cage work. I also added a fire extinguisher and a "black box" for some electrical. I also tossed the stock steering wheel and column, pedals and kit bashed the rest of the things I needed. The stock dash is painted the same color the body will be, the gauge area was detail painted. 



















I still need seat belts, some other small details but it's about 90% done.


----------



## 440 dakota

very nice work on the cage and lightning rods


----------



## Pete McKay

Alrighty then, the car is to the point now I have to put it away until parts come in. I have some decals, a radiator and other stuff coming that I can't go any further than I have until I have them, so for now, this is where the car sits.



















The engine is glued in but the places I need to access are easy to get to. There won't be as much detail as I was hoping to do because I need to save my incoming supplies for the "EPIC PROJECT IV" I have upcoming. And, no, there were no EPIC PROJECT'S I though III, it just sounds better to say IV. 

The color is very striking, it's a deep blue, almost a purplish color with pearl tones and fantastic metal flakes. It looks a little plain like it is but the decals will add custom painted panels and lettering, it'll look a lot better. I will probably get back into this project close to the end of August, possibly September so look for it then.


----------



## Ian Anderson

PETE, nice work mister, LIKE ALWAYS, ....lol...looks like I have missed some fun there,.....Hey Don't go buying that RAT PAKER Chevy II just yet,....., I snagged one in a trade two days ago, ITS ON THE WAY, and two other ones on your list I HAVE DUPLICATES OF, ..There RIGHT UP YOU ALLY man,....

So hold out,..THERE YOURS...



Ian


----------



## Pete McKay

Already bought one but it died (read earlier posts in the garage), I can redo it to be sure. I forgot which two I asked for....

The Pro Mod engine is being redone, going from being injected to being blown now. Still having to wait for parts but the engine is going to be a Ross Gibson affair with a big Kobelco blower and carbon fiber scoop. I worked on it today while waiting for the Dick Harrell car to dry, the workbench was a little crowded to be sure. I'll post the pics on the Harrell car probably tomorrow, can't find my USB cord right now. But, I would have to say, that this Fred Gibb Chevrolet/Dick Harrell '69 Nova COPO came out very, very well so far.


----------



## Ian Anderson

You will know when I SEND THEM BUDDY, but you will be VERY VERY HAPPY with out doubt I'm sure,...Its not hurting me any, There all duplicates LIKE I SAID REALLY, most of them anyway,..but the Chevy II is one of them you will need it sounds like more then I.

didn't get a chance to Read all of the post here yet,..LOTS OF CATCH UP ON TO DO HERE,..as you could well imagine,....lol... So I will go back and read it (ASAP).

You will just have to take my word for the kits ON THE LIST as I said as well as some you would have added if you new I had them, ...lol....THERE NOT ME, but like I said, RIGHT up your ally dude,....
NO DOUGHT about it,...you will have to wait tell there all in AS WELL AS I WILL ON SOME OF THEM, and I will send picks Via E-Mail when there in anyway as well Pete......OK MISTER !!!!,...lol...lol....
And good to be back as well Fast Petey..."HOPE YOUR DOING WELL MY FRIEND"..lol..

And I will try and behave my self AT LST For a while out here mister so i can be around to read more posts and see more builds,..
OK WITH YOU DUDE ?....lol..lol...lol..And Once an OUTLAW, Always An OUTLAW they say, is all I can tell you really....lol...lol..




Ian


----------



## Pete McKay

LOL, you? Behave? Yeah. 

Friday is payday, I will get to order a couple of things. I got some stuff from Slixx today, will get my Detail Master order later this week, the EPIC PROJECT IV has been ammended a little, if my plans all come out like I'm hoping then it'll be putting the Tommy Ivo car to shame.


----------



## Pete McKay

Hey, found my USB cord...YEAHHHHH!!!

OK, the engine shop is a little behind so the Super Nova does not have an engine right now. It will have a blown 427 later this week. Decals are a mix of Revell '69 Nova SS and a SLIXX decal sheet. 



















Paint is glass smooth after some polishing and waxing. Hopefully I would have to cut the hood too much once I get the blower on that engine. 

The other one is a customer build, the second car on the decal sheet I got to do the AWB car is for a Dick Harrell '68 COPO Nova. Well, I didn't have a '68 but I had a '69, so that would have to do. There isn't a lot of detailing in this one, but all of the chrome trim is actually painted instead of foiled. I bought a really nice brush and managed to get the chrome on and looking good without too many touch ups.










I have one more '69 Nova, the COPO that I have been stealing parts out of for the past week, that will be done up sometime later. It's missing it's engine, wheels and tires, hood, some of the parts from the Nova SS were dumped in so I have the SS hoods I can use. It'll be built but right now I'm unsure as to what it'll be built as.


----------



## Ian Anderson

Yeah, Killer work Pete, both of those are Super clean, GREAT BUILDS WITH OUT A DOUBT.

And I have the decal sheet for that Super Nova as well there, if you ever need a copy again that is, don't have the kit, Only the decals, 
but I can always knock one off on to Water slide is ever you need one again as well and send it your way,...

AND YOU ARE A MODEL BUILDING MACHINE MAN,.....lol
No doubt about it,.....lol.... "THATS FOR DARN SURE MISTER"



Ian


----------



## Ian Anderson

CJTORINO said:


> *Chevy Van/ Trailer combo:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I eventually found some decent mirrors for the van.*
> *and buffed and polished the paint.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The Van & Trailer set floored me when I found them in a hobbyshop so many years ago. I bought every one they had.*



Hey Chuck, Do you happen to remember what the box art looked like on that Brown Van there you posted, I see it came with that trailer, I know these kits are getting HARDER and HARDER to find is all, I have a few Van kits my self now, but that kit is one of the best ones to Make in to what ever you might need at the time is all.

So If you have the Box art on that one, please Post it over on my post of builds if you would, I need to try and find that kit for my own uses is all, So we don't cover up to much of Pete's work here and all that is....."THINKS", you know I still owe you on those Charger decals you sent me mounts back, I have some of them now, IF YOU NEED THEM BACK, let me know.....OR ANY OTHERS lots of them in Archive now.




Ian


----------



## Ian Anderson

*"Scratch that search man", *....Ron - (440) found one for me already someplace else already, wasn't cheep, but I think it's worth the price my self, and ITS IN THE BAG NOW, and In the wind to me as we speak, So no worries there, Great kit really, Yours looks good as well chuck, Lots to be done with this kit as you well know, With out a doubt. .....Didn't think one could even be found anymore really, BUT THERE IT WAS....Nice addition for sure....He has ONE MORE if your interested,....OR ASK Ron, he's great at hunting these things down, He's one of the best at it, I think, "THINK RON"



Ian


----------



## Ian Anderson

So do you need the trailer to Copy it from here Pete, Or are we going to make some kind of trade for it (THE TRALER THAT IS),....lol,...
I need the van in this kit really is why I looked for the Hole kit, AT ALL, but It is kind of a set as well,...
The trailer is bones to is all..BUT I'M KEEPING THE VAN, big time,..lol


Anyway if you wont the trailer Let me know, I'm not that attached to it really,..But I do know where ONE MORE of these kits are, NOT CHEEP, 
Somewhere around $50 after shipping for the HOLE THING, but there getting Harder to find like we said....






Ian


----------



## Pete McKay

Ian, I'll probably just build my own, however I do need the '53 Ford pickup that the AMT kit combines. That's somewhere down the road to be sure.

OK, started rebuilding the AWB Chevy II, I have all of the chassis work done so far. Everything you see here was made from 0.10" square tubing, 0.060" square tubing and 0.010" sheet stock. 




























I will need another Rat Packer for the suspension and some other parts but I will be building the rest of it up from 0.10" round tubing and various rounds and sheet. I'll be doing the spring hangers and roll cage, build up the firewall and the interior tin so that once I get the rest of the donor part it'll go right together. 

This chassis is the full width of the body, which is 1/2" wider than the kit chassis. It's also full length, about 2/3rds an inch longer. The firewall is built to conform to the curve of the cowl but the firewall on the engine side needs to be extended. Here's a site about Bill Thomas's first AWB Nova, the Novel Nova, the first altered "Funny Car" with a fiberglass flip front end and doors and other features. In 1965 it was state of the art. 

http://www.russoandsteele.com/collector-car/1962-Chevrolet-Nova/6616

Work will continue on the chassis over the next few days using pictures on thast site as a guide.


----------



## Ian Anderson

*SWEET BUILD PETE*, love the color you choose for it,....We had a 62 nova 2 door Automatic when I was a kind, Was born in the same year as well even know I was about 7 or 8 when we had it, BONE STOCK as well, sky blue color, Mint Conditions, Don't remember if it was a 6 cylinder or a 4 my self, But I would imagine YOU DO,...

And no luck on the 54 Ford, WELL MAYBE, might be in a Ford Truck Combo I have, And In that case, Will be easy to part with, But I scored on the Van Combo, Just like Chucks build there that I Re-Posted, SAME MODEL KIT to the "T", 
Ron found it on Evil-Bay for me,...lol..

That makes Quite A few Older Van Model kits I have STASHED BACK NOW, including the A-Team Van, but there are One or two more I'm looking for as well..I WILL FIND THEM, might not be cheep, But I will find them..



Ian


----------



## Pete McKay

"I piddy da foo!' A-Team movie wasn't nearly as good as the series was...

Eventually I'll get the AMT combo, might be this fall but I'm still a ways away from financially being able to do anything like that. 

The Dove Gray on the chassis looks good, it's not the color it will be under the car when it's done though. That chassis will still be semi-gloss black, the project is still destined to be a Bill Thomas built Dick Harrell/Nickey Chevrolet car. I managed to save the rear axle from the car that was destroyed and have some leaf springs I awill be able to modify fo fit. I think that I'll try to make a solid front axle with some of this tubing and see how it turns out too.


----------



## Ian Anderson

Here is the other kit I was thinking of Pete, ONE OF 17 in this shipment, ALL KILLER KITS as well, but this one does nothing for me really, Is it anything you might wont or not ?, if so, IT'S YOURS, doesn't mean anything to me one way or the other even know its A GOOD ONE, Just though I would toss it in the shipment with the others again,...though you might know more about it here.....




Ian


----------



## Pete McKay

OH HELL YEAH!!! That's the sister car to the Rat Packer, same kit but with a Ford Falcon body. I'll take that one for sure if you're giving it up. Damn, now I gotta make another chassis....


----------



## Ian Anderson

..lol...Your not going to believe are luck sister, I just Was down in the barn just now Digging out a Huge box of Old marbles that I new where there, And Lo-And-Behold, THERE WHERE MODLE PARTS everywhere, a rather large box of stuff was found, AND IN THIS STUFF, was Not one But Two 53 Ford truck part kits, One bag STILL SEALD, with out box But instruction where there, And There are other 53 ford truck parts of a kit as well,..That really IS NOT LONGER WITH US as a hole,..lol...

But Almost a complete kit other then that, WELL IT IS COMPLET and still sealed in the original bag as well,...YES, is that not the truck you needed dude,..if so,...HALLEALULAH....lol

OFF TO DO MORE WORK AND FIND MORE STUFF NOW MISTER,.....lol...this had been a Very Strage day,..and where only half way done with it,....lol....TO MUCH TO TELLL REALLY......



I'M Out for now...catch yah tonight with more detals.



Ian


----------



## Pete McKay

Work is on hold for about a week....5 stitches in the finger. View at your own risk.

http://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z262/FresnoPete/finger.jpg

Funny, the dullest X-Acto blade can cut the toughest skin without a problem.


----------



## Rondo

Ouch! And you know it will feel worse tomorrow. Hope it wasn't too deep.

The Novas look great. As much as I like the work on the Pro Mod, that Gibb/Harrell car really grabs me. My favorite body style, luscious red, classic mags. That is super clean.


----------



## Pete McKay

Rondo, it got into the joint space, I have an appointment with the ortho on Monday. I really love the late 1960's Super Stock cars, they were the driving force to what became today's Pro Stock class. The Gibb/Harrell car was simply a nice build of the Nova SS with the flat COPO hood, the only reason the SS was used was for the hood, roll bars, slicks and headers. Speed City Resin's have the early 1970's P/S Nova's that I'd like to do soon, those are high dollar projects and right now I'm not in a position where I can do those. Soon, very soon.


----------



## Ian Anderson

*SON OF A BUTCHER WIFE PETE*, what the deal man, are you getting in to S&M these days OR WHAT, ....lol...That sucker looks like IT HERTS,...lol...

I'm Just raped up stuff here right now, I need to go through that Model parts Box next,. EVEN THE OLD Chevy Nova II body I did YEARS BACK is in there,...lol.. All kinds of great stuff for sure......Will post picks over in my Thread here in a while or latter tonight, but DINNER and a shower are the first priorities right now for this dude....*BEEN A LONG DAY*.....lol......lol...



Ian


----------



## 440 dakota

ouch hope it heals fast,thanks you always have the best links interesting read on the Nova,did you see the link to the bill thomas site ?


----------



## Pete McKay

Oh yeah, I have a two really good references to cars he's built, including one I got to see a lot as a kid growing up in Texas, the CKC fastback Nova. I've got several good sites on the cars that Dick Harrell built too, that guy was way ahead of his time and died way too soon.


----------



## Pete McKay

I managed to piece together the Super Nova's blown 427 today, not much detail on it so the hood will stay on for now. 



















It will be detailed out at a later date but I just wanted to get the engine in the car so it looks better on the shelf for now. I still need a drive shaft, headers, the radiator and a couple of other things.


----------



## Ian Anderson

THAT IS SUCH A NICE SHADE OF BLUE MAN,...it really pops pete,....Fits that ride, perfect.
and, have a good day dude...FOR REAL,...... I'M off to Finnish these OUT SIDE projects just now.......






Ian


----------



## Pete McKay

It's so much better in person, the Testor's Deja Blue is a beautiful deep blue pearl with layers of metal flakes. On top of that I added like 6 coats of wax and hand rubbed it until it was smooth. I really need to get it outside for better pics. 

Spending a few hours in the doctors office today, finger cut is a little more serious than it looks, I got the ligament and a major blood vessel. Right now they're trying to decide to wait until Monday to fix it or do it this evening. Either way it's splinted now and wrapped like mofo.


----------



## Ian Anderson

...lol....OUCH,..man if your not watching that knife, EVERY SECOND, that's the result,...I bleed for you brother,...I mean Every time you bump it, the pain is RIGHT BACK TO FULL....
Man this has NOT BEEN YOUR YEAR FOR PAIN,....lol...Not good buddy.


Yeah wait tell you get it out in the sun to take more shots of it, FOR SURE, Should GLEEM LIKE CRAZY......No doubt about it, Anyway I'm back to the grind right now, Much Left To Do here in the sun, But just got one of my Emergency Response Orders in to open then BACK OUT SIDE. 

I will take some pick over on my tread tonight of them, Got some Metal and Plastic Push Bumpers and a few deferent Light Bar setups for 1:24 and 1:25 scale, along with Two Diecast and Two Model CHP cars,...
NICE COLLECTION THERE NOW, the 68 Charger CHP DICAST is OFF THE HOOK......Sweet..




Ian


----------



## Pete McKay

They're going to wait until Monday. I started playing with my last, remaining '69 Nova a little this afternoon, going to be an interesting model. Pics to come.


----------



## Pete McKay

*The Last Nova: 1969 SS 396*

This is a build of what's left of the 1969 COPO Nova that was robbed for parts with the last couple of projects. I have enough parts to make a really nice SS 396 but I wanted something different that what I've done over the last few builds. Since I am working with one finger down most of what I've done is just paint. 

I have the SS hood from the SS kit that became the Fred Gibb car, so the decision to make it so was pretty easy. I have a nice 396 engine that will be a part of this deal. I scanned though a few of the 1969 Chevy code sites and didn't really find a color combination I liked so I sort of went off the radar with the choice. I have some of the nice ruby red pearl metallic left over from the '37 Ford, but that wasn't enough. I've done five red Chevy's in a row, this one couldn't be "just red". I have done a few vinyl tops before, the last was about 12 years ago on a Dart GTS, so the time had come to pull out the book of tricks.

After masking off the entire top area I shot about 3 coats of semi-gloss black, after it dried completely (aided by a 101 degree Central California afternoon) I masked off where the top seams would be. I then shot another 4 coats of semi-gloss black and pulled off the masking. After it all dried I shot it with 2 coats of dullcote, and put it back outside for an hour to dry. The raised area on the top replicates the seams perfectly.



















Once dry it came back inside and allowed to cool for half an hour before I masked it off and shot 3 quick coats of Testors Revving Red Pearl, and then back outside for an hour to cure. After that I started doing the trimming.



















The chrome trim on the top was made by putting down a piece of electrical tape and then putting Bare Metal Foil on top. I then carefully cut it and placed it on the border of the top. The rest of the chrome trim was all hand painted with my 5/O brush and Testors Chrome out of the bottle. That's sort of tough, being left handed and having a splint on my index finger. It'll be a lot tougher after Monday I think...










I haven't decided on an interior color, I'm trying to avoid black again so it'll more than an likely be a dark gray, I want it to be somewhat visible and the Fred Gibb car isn't all that visible in all semi-gloss black. Another choice would be a red interior, a sort of blood red. Blood red....yeah. The shiny part on the top in the pic was recently touched up black, it'll dry semi-gloss like the rest of the top.



The gill slits on some SS's were chrome, they will be foiled shortly, that takes one more finger than I currently have.


----------



## Ian Anderson

This just gives me a Nice vision there Pete, Of a White and Black Car build I would like to build, I'm thing 1970 or 71 Malibu,...SWEET COLOR FOR SURE,...but Nice job there my friend, LOOKING GREAT as well, As far as the interior color goes I'm sure you will think of something fitting, YOU ALWAYS DO,...


And keep us posted on the GASH,...lol, not good man, Try and not let that happen TO MANY TIME WILL YOU,....lol






Ian


----------



## Pete McKay

I ran across a Garnet Red 1970 Nova SS this morning, the color is very close to the Revving Red. The guy was nice enough to let me look around inside his car, the interior was black and was perfect. I may have to settle for black, he said that when he bought the car in early 1971 that nearly every Garnet Red car he looked at had the black interior, the lone detractor was a 1969 Camaro RS that had dark red interior with a black dash. So I guess having it being black wouldn't be entirely a bad thing.


----------



## Ian Anderson

WHERE WHERE YOU ALL DAY MISTER,? not in the hospital again I HOPE,..

Let me guess, The 357 Mag when off and took out a peace of your foot this time...lol ?


GOD FORBID....





Ian


----------



## Pete McKay

Wasn't feeling well today, pain killers did most of that but it was 101 with high humidity today too. Stayed in a dark room with the a/c cranked down to 72 degrees. I did get out to spend a little money, bought some paint and scratch buuilding supplies and a Revell 2-n-1 '68 Dart Hemi. Another Super Stocker, this one may wind up being "my" personal car. I worked a little on the Nova SS too.


----------



## Ian Anderson

IC, ....Sorry for the heat and not feeling well Mister, NO WORRIES AS WELL, You will feel better soon, you need to keep a few of those builds as well you know, And KOTOS on the building supply's as well, I am expecting that Delivery on the 1'es around MODAY possibly up here that I told you about, so I will get the other kits together and SHIP ALL AT ONCE when I have them all, two or three of them anyway at first,..Just F.Y.I......

Long day for me today as well mister really, about 80 here today is all, Every thing is still VERY GREEN, way deferent then down there, (THIS I KNOW), it would blow you way to see it man, I Road through he forest today On my ATV and on my Motto Sport, so that's about all I got done really,...lol..Well a little work, BUT NOT MUCH...heading off for the Night,.."latter Gator"..hope you feel better tomorrow as well.






*Ian*


----------



## Pete McKay

I did order the kit for the EPIC PROJECT IV today, tomorrow I'm supposed to get a big Detail Master order to get 'er done. Kit should be here Monday or Tuesday, depending on how I feel I'll probably research it for a few more days before I start it. Here's a few hints as to what it is:

First car to run a sub 5 second quarter mile (that makes it easy).
Driver was the oldest NHRA Champion in 1993.
In 1960 the driver set the NHRA record for the largest improvement in ET. 
Also in 1960 he was the first racer to use the "burnout" to preheat the tires.
He was the first person to hold the records for the fastest pass on water and land at the same time in 1987. 
Car was owned by Dan Pastorini, the motor was salvaged from a sunken drag boat.

...any guesses?


----------



## Ian Anderson

lol, .....I have seen this happen before but you got to see this man, I was doing the research on all the information you just posted, And used your Type to copy and paste in the search block, And then used Google, AS I ALWAYS DO, and one of the links that shows, WAS THIS LINK,....lol.. but like I said, I have had that happen on one of my builds as well as others before, but GOOGLE IS ON IT MAN..lol..check it out, 6'th one down, YOUR IN THE MAINSTREAM once a gain mister pete...lol


http://www.google.com/#hl=en&xhr=t&...gc.r_pw.&fp=5c88e14de2b269a1&biw=1839&bih=768



So..... if where Not talking Mister Hill here, I would have said John Force anyway,..I know you did Eddies's car already didnt you ?, Or At Lest I THINK YOU DID ?,....the John Force would be a more rare build really.



*Ian*


----------



## Pete McKay

Never did Eddie Hill's car, I did a dragster a long time ago, don't remember whose it was but it's long gone. John Force didn't race in 1960, he would have been 11 years old. Chris Karamesines never raced boats. Sort of narrows it down. 

Been working a little on the Nova SS, I've been finding that it's not nearly as difficult as I thought, I was going to take time off but even with a splint it's not too hard to do simple stuff. I don't think I'd want to try wiring or anything like that with my index finger out of the picture, especially on my dominant hand. The chassis painting was fairly easy, just patience and property thinned paint, I can actually stripe with my right hand too so there was the advantage.










The Nova chassis reminds me a lot of the detail on the 1969 Camaro RS, very nicely done and it fits great. 










Since I went off the radar on the body color I did on the interior color too, with a sort of sable gray. The carpeting is just slightly lighter than the rest of the interior which will help add dimension when viewed through the windows. This is a 4 speed car, but there is no center console in the kit. I was planning on using one from another kit but this works too.

Since my finger is really a major problem with detailing at the moment this one won't get the engine wired or any special interior extras. But sometimes a nice, clean out of the box build is just as good. I did the extras with the top, that should be enough to make it a nice attractive car on the shelf.


----------



## Ian Anderson

Love the carpet, and Thats not a bad choice man, NO DOUBT ABOUT IT....I like it.



*Ian*


----------



## Ian Anderson

Hey Pete, how about these *Custom & Competition Racemaster Slicks Parts Packs* Available for Pre-Order here,....WHAT DO YOU THINK,..are they Worth reserving or not ?....
Because I order from these guys all the time Go this info in the mail today....



http://www.modelroundup.com/product-p/amt-pp-001.htm




*Ian*


----------



## Pete McKay

Looks interesting, I have a relationship with Speed City Models though, and they now have the ones I needed in stock. 

OK, the little Nova SS is off to the detailer for a wax job, but otherwise it's done. The tires are Goodyear Polyglass GT's, they look oversized on this car but they were an option that most high performance guys picked. They ride on the 15" SS wheels that were also optional. The black pin stripe came with the SS kit, I had considered a white stripe but with a black vinyl top the black stripe make more sense. 




























The 396 is not details as I said earlier, but it is painted correctly and sits well in what was an engine bay for a COPO 427. I have a good reference book for this car, with the optional tires and wheels, bucket seats, 4 speed and a posi rear end, vinyl top and AF/FM with an underdash Delco 8-track player (model #91BT411) the car would have topped out at a whopping $2,863.


----------



## Rondo

Great build! A local guy had this car, rallys and all but in triple black. 396/375hp four speed. It was known as a real hand full to drive. Too bad we can't go down to the dealer and get something like that now.

Cool Parts Pack tires, Ian! I had read about them but figured they were a year away and twice that price. I'll be all over those.


----------



## Ian Anderson

I know I should say even more here about this build my self then I have already because of the skill shown here and all, I just don't know how many complements I can give you here Mister Petey, NOT THAT YOU NEED THEM, you where never one of those kinds of fishers of men, But ONCE AGAIN, super Clean, and a KILLER BUILD MAN, I love the color as well as the application on this one, BUT ONCE AGAIN, you have out done your self...VERY NICE BUILD MY FRIEND.

This build should bring back some memories for some of us like it no doubt already has from Ronos comments there, It looks like is should be setting in someone's drive way after a night on the strip as well ...lol....So Out Standing Job Master Model Builder,.No doubt about it..




*Ian*


----------



## Pete McKay

I finally did break down and apply a diluted coat of wax to the top, a fellow modeler that lives in my condo's said that it would look like it has been Armorall'd. 

This is the last Chevy for a while, and hopefully the last red car too. I have a Hemi Dart to do, and a dragster coming. After looking over the Hemi Dart's features I may use this kit as the basis for a lot of Super Stock projects, it has the correct wheels and tires, exhaust, two engine choices and interesting detailing. A lot of those can be used on other non-MOPAR projects too. But I'm going to have to see how the finger feels after tomorrow before I start on either.


----------



## Ian Anderson

*NO WORRIES PETE*, you have nine more you know,.........lol

So is the weather down there HOT ENOUGH for painting today then ?,...lol...80 up here today,..VERY NICE,...
And I'm sure we can find More Chevy's if you wont to build more that is as well,...lol..No problem there.







*
Ian*


----------



## Pete McKay

We actually had a thunderstorm here this morning, didn't really rain much where I lived but to the south and southeast it did pretty good. By noon is was back to being hot and humid. 

I don't have anything but the dragster and the '68 Dart on the block, I pulled a car out of the closet to build but put it back in this morning. I'm down to under a dozen kits in the collection, all of them would cost me $50+ to replace so I'm going to have the wife padlock the door. I'm thinking once I start on the dragster it'll take 4 or 5 days, so depending on the finger I might start that one up on Wednesday. The Dart I'll do afterward.


----------



## Ian Anderson

Sounds good to me Fast Petey,..lol...HEY THAT RIMES,...lol...Anyway Like I said I will more then likely and according to UPS tracking system Have the other kits by the end of tomorrow, So I'm going to send the 
*Color me Gone *and the *Daddy Warbuck Falcon gasser* first, and we will take it from there, DO WHAT YOU WONT WITH THEM my friend, Like I said I have two of the Color Me gone kits and I don't wont the gasser,.So I will send them off by Wednesday NO LATER,....I'm sure you can find a use for them...


I will post pictures of the HOLE LOT on my thread when they come in, for you to check out, GOT A KILLER DEAL on them all,...Very nice selection this time.....
Made a killer friend over in Dicast as well...We talk on the phone all the time, he's in Illinois some place,..lol...CAR CRAZY like us..in to building 1/64 scale.




*Ian*


----------



## Pete McKay

I'll take whatever you send man, I will be slowing down for a while though. This whole finger thing has got me frustrated, I was trying to do some simple things tonight and wound up bending it a little. Big mistake, felt almost as bad as when I cut it. I may not build the Daddy Warbucks car for a while, the Rat Packer is put away too for a while. I have a can of Sublime Green, I'm going to be looking for a MOPAR to do in the near future, maybe a second '68 Dart Super Stock, or a 'Cuda.


----------



## DOM-19

Pete,still waiting for my shoulder too get better ,will be with this harness 24/7 for another 3 weeks ,they had to replace my right shoulder,raced pan cars for 20 years had to give it up! Pluss i am not as young as a use to be, turn marshling i jumped over outside wall to get this guys car that turned over & fell on my right shoulder 7 years ago torn tendons under roto cuff, when you get older cordazone shots dont work anymore,just want to tell you about your finger about 5 years ago i had a steering block in my hand & was on drill press reaming out hole to let kingpin work real smooth.
Well on my stupitity i should have held steering arm with a small vise grips, but i did not & the drill press grabed the steering block & tore my left middle finger ,it was so bad i had to go to er room ,well to make this short if you tore tendons you will have no feeling in that finger .
In the mean time i am reading & looking at your & i,ans post & others ,i will be building soon . Dom


----------



## Pete McKay

Dom, I lived life like that myself for 30 of the first 40 years of my life. I got my first dirtbike at age 10 and didn't stop riding until I turned 41. After I quit riding is when I noticed things began to stop working. I don't get shots, I don't take pain meds stronger than OTC Tylenol even though the VA keeps sending my stronger stuff. The pain slows me down but that's what pain is supposed to do, I just don't let it stop me. 

The finger is fixed, orders are no bending the finger for 4 to 6 weeks, keep the finger elevated and change the dressing as needed. I will get around it's use in my daily chores but I have been saved dishwashing and bathroom cleaning. Being left handed I have found that for some things I can still use my right hand even though I prefer my left. 










Last evening I shot the '68 Dart Hemi in Sublime Green, the body, hood, rear panel and chassis. It's going to get a couple of days to get nice and cured in the Central California heat before I start working on it. Right now I should have a Revell Eddie Hill dragster sitting in my parcel box, and Wednesday I plan to order a highly prized '70 Coronet Super Bee Pro Street for just $25. Beyond that, who knows. I finally realized last night I have planned so many projects that never got past the poll stage on this forum, from now on it'll be whatever finds it's way onto my model building/computer desk.


----------



## Ian Anderson

*THATS GREEN* _!!!!,.....I mean Green man_,..man oh man is it,..lol...lol..With some flat black Pete that thing will POP OFF THE PAGE,....

And I Just posted the pick of that last Haul of those kits over on my post dude if you wont to see them that is, It wont be there long so go check it out if you wont...Three of them I for got to add in the shot,...BUT YOU WILL SEE THEM, one is the color me Gone,..Along those lines, You know...






*Ian*


----------



## Ian Anderson

PM SENT PETE..



*Ian*


----------



## Pete McKay

I started working on the Eddie Hill car today, it's not a complicated model out of the box but this is anything but out of the box. I started by assembling the chassis as much as possible, I knew once I got the engine done it would immediately need to go in the car to keep from being damaged. 

This is the result of about 6 hours work and $50 worth of fittings, braided line, fitting line, and two distributor kits. 



















I decided not to modify the fuel pumps, this was a decision based on the model and not what the real car ran even though I did scratch build a really nice throttle actuator before I sliced my finger open. Because I didn't modify that part but I chose to include it in my detailing, it would, in theory, make the car impossible to start with the plug in style starter. I know, details, details, but it's that sort of thing that bugs me along the way. 

I have not as yet plumbed the rear disk brakes but I may later. The car sits on a set of Speed City Resin wrinkle wall drag slicks for a little added realism. I have a few resin ignition parts that will be wired along with the kit parts. More will be done probably either tomorrow or later this evening.


----------



## Ian Anderson

I KNEW we where talking Eddie Hill here man,...lol..Love that sled my self, The best color combination as well I THINK,...One of the BEST in top fuel as well..I have this kit my self still, and I have had many copies in the past,..
ALWAYS HAVE AT LEST ONE IN STOCK...

Those days of him Running down the 1/4 mile are long gone now, but I can still see him in my mind doing so, White hair flowing and all,....lol..His wife Right there at almost every lunching....Up a along side of Big Daddy and all the rest.



*Ian*


----------



## Ohlly

I like that dart, great color


----------



## 440 dakota

killer detail on the rail,thats the newest release Dart right? are the wheelwells marked for cutting them to the corect Hemi Dart shape


----------



## Pete McKay

Dakota, yeah, I have one of the original 1998 releases too, molded in a weird tan color.


----------



## DOM-19

Great job on that dragster, cant wait too get started ==dom


----------



## Ian Anderson

HEY DOM, great to see you man, hope your doing well my friend, GO Drop me a quick not over on my thread to let me know how you are doing some time, OK ?.....


*Hey Pete*, Are You in One peace today or what ?, Need to make sure you didn't glue your finder together or something from all that kit building buddy,...lol



*Ian*


----------



## Pete McKay

Took a day off. Still taking a day off. Dragster is 90% done, needs the decals and that's about it.


----------



## Rondo

That Sublime green on your Dart looks great! I guess green is generally a love it or hate it thing. I am usually in the former group. Look forward to seeing that one go together.


----------



## Pete McKay

Rondo, I'll more than likely get to that one next, either over the weekend or Monday. I'm not sure if it'll be the street Super Stock or the strip version.


----------



## Pete McKay

Here's a progress shot of the Hill car:










It took 2 1/2 days to get the decals on it, they were old and even after I shot them with clear coat they tried to come apart. But I got them on, and shot a few shots with it next to the Ivo car, representing 30 years (1969 through 1999) of dragster tech.



















It's interesting to see how the length, the engine size and such have changed. The Ivo car was pushing 1000 horsepower, Hill's car was somewhere around 7000. I watched about 3 hours of drag videos from the period this car was made and watched the NHRA event this last weekend and noticed that since the era of the model, 1996 through about 2001, that the current cars are very similar looking to this model. In the late 1980's (1989 specifically) dragsters used very small front tires, nicknamed "Piper Cub Tires" to drop wind resistance, they were only used that year. 

So ends another build. I will be starting the Sublime Green Dart in the next day or so, everyone really seems to be interested in that one, so watch for it here on Pete's Roadside Garage.


----------



## Pete McKay

*The Sublime...or How Green Can You Go?*

Sometime today I'm going to start doing some little things on that Sublime Green (or Bright Lime green depending on the source) and have been gathering my research photo's. The car will have the Hemi with the cross ram, which looks like this:










There are some good references for these cars online, they were not uncommon in drag racing throughout the late 1960's up to the mid 1980's. Some of them are still on the track, both in vintage and SS/AH racing. About the best link I have found on a real car was for the Mickey Weise drag car, found here:

http://onlineautoconnection.com/1968 DODGE DART MICKEY WEISE HEMI DRAG CAR DIAL UP.htm

This car shows a black chassis, mine is already green and at this point I'm not sure if I'll change it. If I don't the front and rear frame rails will be semi-gloss black like the last few Chevy's I've done. For all that it's just a coin flip.


----------



## DOM-19

Pete, great job,i have about 12 kit,s so far no dragster,s who did you buy this from & what scale is it,as far as engine building what do i need from detail master -wiring etc ==dom


----------



## Pete McKay

Dom, I got this one from V8 models, it is a discontinued kit but was only $30 and it's 1/25th scale. For fittings I used 2 sets of #2 combination fittings, 1 set of #2 comptession fittings, a set of the #2 fitting line, and a length of #2 braided line. For the ignition I used two of the distributor kits, there's enough wire in one to do both distributors so you don't need to get extra wire. I also use Rosin Core soldier for some of the flex lines, I have it in various thickness's including something close to the #2 fitting size. The blower belt is just black painted masking tape but the pulley set was scratch built from 0.25" round stock and some hole punched 0.01" sheet stock on the ends. Conservatively, there's $50 in parts in the engine, it's probably more. You figure the cost of the kit, the engine parts, the Speed City Resin wrinkle wall rear tires, and paint it was a $100 project. That's one reason I only do one of them every few months, the Ivo car was about $70 to do and used only a little less of the expensive fittings in the engine. A few of the items were also scratch built, I should have resin cast them but I didn't think about it at the time.


----------



## DOM-19

10-4 pete=dom


----------



## Pete McKay

Taking the rest of the day off due to lots of doctors appointments today, going to run a 1/4 tank of gas out just going from one to another. I'll get back into it over the weekend. I did paint the engine, the orange is a little darker than the picture but I think the green will wash it out when you look at it. I also flipped that coin; the chassis is now painted semi-gloss black.


----------



## Ian Anderson

..Well there is NO WORRIES THERE, Mister Pete, You have plenty of time, I'm sure, And no one is pushing your build to be completed on a dead line that I KNOW ABOUT,..lol,....We will all be here when your ready, ONCE AGAIN, and like always.




*
Ian*


----------



## Pete McKay

"That thang got a Hemi in it?"










Why yes, yes it does. Still need to paint the tranny but everything is wired with yellow Accell ignition wires, the fuel line and filters are scratch built, so is the throttle linkage. Also foiled the chrome trim on the body but the green just over powers it. I'm going to need to make a special shelf just for this car because that color just sucks everything else up in it's path.


----------



## Ian Anderson

Man you do some Great work on your detail there Mister Pete, ONCE AGAIN..."Out Standing Build" What is this one going in the '68 Dart ?....




*Ian*


----------



## Pete McKay

Yeppers. I'll get a better shot of it later in the car. Work on it is going slow, I was going to build up a more modern roll cage but I stuck with the 60's era roll bar instead. The car will be essentially a mid 1970's NHRA Super Stocker with private sponsorship.


----------



## Ian Anderson

Well,.... Like I said Mister Pete, KILLER WORK MAN, No doubt about it.

I did a little work on the 57 Stepside Tonight my self, I will post the progress Tomorrow After work over on my thread and show my work, Not like I have to go anywhere to work as well really,...lol.. I'm still Working on the same old project here, Putting in Back up generators and electrical Installation work as well as some other things,..."Let up cut the power now man"...lol.., I'm solar powered as well as Completely Back up with generators as well now,...It's Kind of a Warm fuzzy felling really,...lol, ....But its wasn't cheep man,..OH MAN I'M TELLING YOU, but completely worth all the effort and cost really...lol


Anyway Keep up the great work Pete, This build of your will be VERY NICE In it's completion with this kind of detail, AND LIKE AWAYS AS WELL,....There was never a doubt in my mind, I can tell you one thing is for sure out here as well man, Some people talk about the things they do and what they CAN DO, And How they do it ALL DAY LONG, and its kind of sad because, YOU MAKE this things HAPPEN OUT HERE MAN, and The Proof is in the progress like this kind of work,..that's OUT STAND MAN, Not only do you TALK THE TALK, but you Walk the walk,........and You stand apart my friend,....WITH OUT A DOUBT... ...




*Ian*


----------



## Pete McKay

Ian, I generate an average of 14.2 kWh on a day like today, I have an 8 cell unit plus all my hot water is solar. In the winter the solar water doubles as my heating. My last utility bill was $26, and most of that was gas. 

Lots of progress today, pictures tomorrow to be sure. Chassis is nearly done, will be by noonish tomorrow. It should be up on it's wheels by then too. I didn't chop out the fender wells DOM, I left them stock GTS, I want to see how it looks like that first. Interior is black, getting tired of black interiors too. At least the roll bar will add some color.


----------



## DOM-19

Pete,ditto of what ian said you stand apart my friend--w/o a doubt,aug. 18 doc. Say,s arm sling comes off & i could get to work, will be interesting, painted hundreds of "lexan" bodies but no models, dom


----------



## Ian Anderson

Hey Dom, Whats up buddy.

And you know Pete That can never hurt yo installing that kind of stuff on the house For many reasons, THATS FOR SURE, I'm sure you agree...But It Will be nice to see the new progress on your build as well mister, I can wait to get back on tonight and do some work on my build my self, Its starting to get to the point of NO RETRUN,..lol
But its coming together now...






*Ian*


----------



## DOM-19

My first build will be a "vantastic" 1935 ford mounted on 1937 ford fenders, testors-chopped & shortened,my first one should be very interesting i will look like a 1st grader compared to ian & pete,but i will start posting as soon as sling is off=dom


----------



## Pete McKay

I got a lot done on the Dart late last night and early today. The glass was installed, the body and chassis mated and some other small detail work done. I did radius the rear fender wells and had to open up the opening in the hood for the dirstibutor cap. I will make a note next time to make sure the wired distributor is down flush against the block on a future build of this car.




























I still have all of the engine bay, the rear body and front grill and bumper to do, decals and door handles. The Lakewood traction bars were scratch built after I ordered some for $4 from SLIXX, I should have saved the money and just payed a bit of attention to how they looked. A couple lengths of square stock and some mounting details and they were done.


----------



## Rondo

Man that will be an attention grabber like you said. Great detail work too. It could almost pass for one of the Zinger line of kits with that huge engine. lol. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Pete McKay

I'm not sure what's up with my camera, I'll get some better shots later though. 

That engine is huge but the 426 Hemi is in real life too. This is a really good kit, I loved the original release but I think this one is a little better.


----------



## Ian Anderson

TALKING A BRAKE FROM MY WORK RIGHT NOW MAN,..lol...


But I need to find the so called, MICO setting on my 550 Canon my self, Its the only way to get Real close shots they say out of that camera, BUT I CANT FIND THE SETING MAN,..lol....you know if your having trouble with yours Pete, I have found that its the Batteries Most of the time that do strange thing when even A LITTLE LOW,..When mine acts up I replace them, AND all is well from there, and its starts behaving from then on as well..BUT I COULD BE WRONG about yours,....
I mean did you drop the thing or get it wet OR TO HOT EVEN at some point ?, And what it is dong wrong Anyway?






*Ian*


----------



## Pete McKay

Ian on mine it's on the little D pad on the back, click it to the left towards the flower looking thing. That brings up the menu and then just click it left again. That's how it is for mine at least.

OK, the Dart is about done, just a few things left in the engine bay like the battery and radiator hoses. I went with an upper Midwest privateer using some of the decals from two SLIXX sheets and the sheet that came with the car. The sponsors are perfect to work next to the Fred Gibb (Chicago) Nova. 



















The green is an intense color but not forgiving when handled, I have had to polish out finger prints several times and close up the car looks a little dirty. I've found that to be a problem with any bright colors, yellow especially. Keep that in mind if you do this color. Overall the car is spectacular and really overpowers anything sitting next to it. The wife loves it, I may do something else in the color at a later date.


----------



## Pete McKay

The next Great Mopar project is a Revell Sox and Martin 1967 GTX. This is the 1994 release so IMHO at least is has a better selection of parts than the Pro Street re-release. One of the things I noticed is that there is no roll bar or other required drag strip safety equipment in the car, unlike the re-release of the 1968 Dart GTS I just finished. Also this car has been opened for quite a while and the decals are unfortunately yellowed and essentially ruined. While a replacement sheet is available from SLIXX for $10 I decided to go a little bit of a different way with this one. 

The engine is a dual carb 426 Hemi, with the carbs in tandem. For 1968 the Max Wedge style intage was used on the 426 in most applications, including the Dart I just finished. 














































This engine is actually a Stage V 472 but the layout and details are the same as a stock 426. I'm not sure what the application is in the last picture but it gives a good layout of the late 1960's MoPar engine bay I'll be duplicating in the '67 GTX. Notice that the engine bay isn't black on this car, it is body color. Now I just need to figure out what the body color will be. Not red. Please, not red.


----------



## Ian Anderson

*MAN THAT DART TURNED OUT KILLER PETE*,....... "*WOW" *.....And I mean it man this time,...lol.....lol...Oh and all the other times as well,....lol, 

Un Freken Believable detail and clarity in that build man,........"How nice is that",........Your The best builder I have ever seen Pete, HANDS DOWN, I mean some of these other guys are GOOD TO DUDE, so that is saying something on here, I mean JUST THE SHURE VOLUMN of builds, let alone the Final turn out like this as well shows that,.........
It just doesn't get any better then this guys YOU HAVE TO AGREE, even if you don't say so,...lol.....
*"WOW PETE"* .....I don't have the words man,..lol




*Ian*


----------



## Ian Anderson

Beautiful shots by the way on that engines Mister Pete, HEMI all the way NO DOUBT,..

Man I would Love to drop that power station on my 99 Tahoe LT man, take out my 5.7 liter as well and replace it with that baby,..lol even know it is a Chevy,..lol....Or just set in my living room, Hook it up to a blender or something, ....
And make Margaritas with it.........."WHY NOT"..no 71 Cuda to put it in,.OR I WOULD.

IT'S A WORK OF ART MAN,..lol..That's the real thing as well there, and you know, Your builds look JUST AS NICE as that pictures you show them wonting to look like when there done as well man,.....
THATS THE TRUTH DUDE.,,that in its self is an Art.



Anyway, THATS WAS THE SETTING dude, "oh yes", No doubt about it, the little flower showed up and all on my Canon 550,..VERY NICE man, I zoomed in to this box art on this shot, AS close as I dare as well,...Very Clear as well as nice detail...THINKS MAN, I needed that.....






*

Ian*


----------



## Pete McKay

No problem, we have very similar cameras, mine just has the image stabilized for the video part. 

Doing GTX research, listening to Pulp Fiction and waiting for Falling Skies later this evening on TNT, season finale. I was thinking a dark green for the GTX, like the Ferrari I did a while back, maybe yellow or orange. Those are the colors I have on hand that are NOT red. Oh and black.


----------



## Pete McKay

I think what I'm going to do is get another set of the Sox & Martin decals from SLIXX, this car deserves to be the real deal. I have looked at a few of the pictures of the car Ronnie Sox campaigned in 1967, guess what....no roll bar. In the mean time it goes back in the box and I'll move onto the next project.


----------



## Ian Anderson

Hey Pete, ....On my way out the door again today, I have much More to Finnish up out here and around the hill today, But I was thinking that I Could scan a copy of those Sox & Martin decals on this end and make a copy on to Waterslide Print out if you like, then send them to you, and not have to kit bash.
I use Photoshop and delete all but the decal trim, making them like Factory really as well so I can put them on to White Or Clear Waterslide decals and Print them out for you that way if you wont, All the ones I have use that way Turn out nice man, Better then factory really, there much more flexible as well as apply More in one peace as well as lay done nice and quick,

Like you said As long as there Gold or Strait white bright involved, I guess it depends on how much sealant you use to how hard they set as well, and remembering to use the Decal setter as well when applying them is all...I have used a few set ups now, and have had good luck worth them...




*Ian*


----------



## Pete McKay

Ian, the SLIXX sheet has the metallic effects so I think I'll just go with them. I tested part of the sheet with an old technique I used to use, soak them in lemon juice to get rid of the discoloration and it worked pretty goos, there may yet be hope for them. In the mean time I've started on the Stone, Woods and Cook Willy's, going to do the black car like on the box. I remember many, MANY years ago my oldest brother doing a SW&C car but the vlue one, my dad had it for years before it finally just fell apart.


----------



## Ian Anderson

You could do that Stone & Cooks Willy's in Blue as well you know Pete, I just like the Body of that gasser my self, Like the 41 willy's I did in Anodized Red not to long ago here in this shot, EVEN KNOW it was an Older and much more rare kit really shown here as well, But almost any color would look great I should think man, They even make a nice Metal Body for that kit that I have seen already painted, Its got all the right parts a well in it,I have a few deferent versions of it my self still in my stock, there all great builds man,...Check this link out of it done in blue here and black, and here is the one I built man if you wont to see it again.


http://www.jrthompson.net/ds139g.html


http://www.jrthompson.net/diecastcars.html

And if you wont to buy the REAL THING, here are a few for sale...lol

http://www.cars-on-line.com/willys.html






*Ian*


----------



## Pete McKay

Ian, everyone does the blue one, out of maybe three dozen pics I googles all but a handful were the blue car. I fugured the black car has more lettering on it, the gold stands out better from the black, and since you're more than likely going to get this one back to put next to Big John, I'd do it different. I'm not deatiling it out, instead just being very crisp and clean in the paint and such. This thing is extremely black, blacker than my ex-wifes heart, but it looks a lot better.


----------



## Ian Anderson

....lol..I have had MORE then my share of those kinds of EX'es as well my friend,..lol......So I BLEED FOR YOU THERE,..NO Doubt About It,..lol.....

Ok Black it is then, I like the idea when I heard it anyway really,...lol,.Was just giving options is all,..OH YES i would LOVE TO HAVE THIS ONE next to my Other 41 will's,..VERY MUCH SO...



*Ian*


----------



## Pete McKay




----------



## Ian Anderson

These two pete,..Only Willy's pic-up I have,...The other is the First edition 51 Anglia.


*

Ian*


----------



## Ian Anderson

I think your right on the black for that Willy's as well, those pictures are GREAT pete...Is the first one you posted OFF THE NET ? or is that a scanned pick there...




_Ian_


----------



## DOM-19

When i was in my early 20,s when i lived in "long island" n.y. At n.y. National speedway at national events i raced at events when they would be running "a"gas superchared, wow =stone woods cook,=big john mazmanian=ks pitman =don garlits =tommy ivo= i was running "b modified sports" '59 corvete,327,two fours,howard roller cam headers of course =4 speed=4:56 rear if i remember right i would hit about 115 mph=wow what fun, me & wife wife would would tow the vet there on weekends==dom


----------



## Ian Anderson

*"WOW"* Dom, what is Impressive my friend, How nostalgic is that, WHAT GREAT MEMORIES you must have doing that, Those are Huge names man..Not many can say they have EVER DONE SOMETHING so cool out here, ..I'm impressed dude.....No doubt about it...."WOW" is all I can say........OUT FREEKEN STANDING..




*Ian*


----------



## Pete McKay

OK, a quick profile of the black SW&C car that is bound for Oregon and Ian's shelf...

One of the things I liked about this car was the engine, even though the blower belt idler pulley just sort of hangs out in space. It's one of the better blown 1960's engines I've seen, I'd love to have one to throw in a front engine dragster.



















From what I read this engine was a 394 cubic inch Oldsmobile, and the instructions only describe it as being painted 'red'. I took this to mean Chevy Engine Red so there ya go. This was an out of the box build, but even then the black car with the gold lettering looks sharp. 










This car could benefit from a moderate amount of detailing, but Revell did a great job of bringing the historical aspect of the car to the model. I used Tamiya Gloss Black and it came out absolutely glass smooth, it just sets the while thing off. It only took a day to put it together but it was a nice way to spend it.


----------



## Ian Anderson

Black has ALWAYS BEEN one of those colors that has Never really been easy to apply for me, I mean it can be done, THIS PROVES THAT, but the temp HAS TO BE RIGHT to avoid runs or Peel is all, AND A GOOD PAINT HELPS, one you have tried before HELPS.....lol 

But THATS GREAT Pete, now I will have to build the Other Two kits JUST LIKE THIS ONE in a deferent color,...lol.. I mean I have one in Red now, One in Black, and I guess I should do AT LEAT ONE in Blue even know that's seems to be the Main color for this kit is all, Some kind of YELLOW PAINT is a good idea I think, But I'M THINK MORE OF ONE OF MY 11 Ounce Paint jobs in Chrome Anodize Metal Flake color really now, like maybe Anodize Blue of Green even,...
Anyway I will have to make up my mind here soon I guess, BUT killer job man, She looks great,...YOU JUST HAVE TO LOVE a 41 willy's Gasser, If you don't THERES SOMETHING WRONG WITH YOU MAN...lol


THINKS PETE, no doubt about it, She's a keeper....Very nice job..




*Ian*


----------



## Ohlly

all these cars look great, awsome work


----------



## Rondo

That is looking awesome. Really nice build of one of the coolest drag cars of all time. Good call on the black too. 

One note though... that thing has a Hemi in it. I believe SWC started out with an Olds but at some point switched to Chrysler. The earlier light blue car is marked on the door as an Olds but I THINK the black car was always a Hemi. The official SWC website is not much help on this issue. There is a restored car out there now (lt. blue) with an Olds in it. That engine is painted black for what that's worth.

Again though, beautiful work on the model.


----------



## 440 dakota

nice job Pete your a model building machine,you ever sleep ?? lol


----------



## Pete McKay

Rondo, I think you're right, I just went with what it said in the instructions. I couldn't find any pics of the black car with the hood up.

Dakota, actually I don't. I have severe PTSD and sleep maybe 4-6 hours at the most each night. Sometimes not even that. That and I have don't have a whole lot else to do during the day.

I did find this picture of my brother and I from November 1967 with some of the models we built. Right in the middle is a lime green Willy's that my older brother Steve built (he was taking the picture), for some reason I remembered that car being blue. 










I also remembered the SW&C decals being on it but maybe they were not. As you can see the doors also open on that kit so I'm not sure who made it, any guesses? And yes, the figure in my hands is The Mummy, I think Polar Lights may have reissued that model recently.


----------



## Ian Anderson

Killer picture pete,...I bet that brings back Huge memories for you, Where is your brother now and can this Ever be seen buy him as well ?, 

But man,...WITH OUT A DOUBT that is a wonderful shot man, and check out those kit builds as well,..Man I have No memories like that AT ALL i could ever show Pete,...SImply OUT STANDING picture there.





*
Ian*


----------



## Pete McKay

The brother than built the lime green Willys was killed in Vietnam the January following this picture, my other brother shown here died New Years Day 2001 of a drug overdose. Out of 4 kids I'm the only one left, my mom had died the July before this picture was taken and my dad died in May of 2003. All I have left are the pictures. I also have a great pic of this same brother and I racing slot cars the summer this pic was taken, we were close until just after HS and his drug habit took over. The last 30 years of his life we hardly spoke. The brother that died in Vietnam was a racer too, he had a '36 Chevy Stovebolt with an injected Olds engine, that car sat out behind my dad's house until well after I graduated HS and left for California. No telling where it ultimately wound up, some junk heap more than likely. We used to play in it as kids until one day messing around we tried to start it using a screw driver, and actually got it started. My dad came racing out of the house, we all split in another direction. He took out the battery after that.


----------



## Rocket45

Sorry to hear that Pete! But man thats a sweet pic!


----------



## Rocket45

Which one is you? Left or right?


----------



## Pete McKay

On the right, the little blond kid. Here's the slot car racing picture...










About the same age, 1st grade, 1966.


----------



## Pete McKay

...and now.










Natrual born killer.


----------



## Ian Anderson

Sounds like you have been there an done that with your family for sure my friend, The lose of the family members is one of the hardest things a man can do in life I have to agree, I don't know if it is harder to lose one to passing away or Like you said, just Not being able to speak with them and there still around someplace, I think that is one of the hardest things to do my life my self, No that is easy to let one go at all, but BOTH OF THOSE THING HAPPING in consecution, and then losing them completely in the end, now that's tuff man, and never leaves ones memories after that...I am truly Sorry to hear of your lose my friend.

And You Definitely look like a Natural Born Killer in that picture Pete,..lol..No doubt about that, The computer always make it Seem difficult to put Any kind of face to some ones words on here, when all we have is text to go by for it, like when someone mouth you off and thinks there bad enough to get away with it, Intel one day they see the face they offend out here, I can tell you that on More then one action that has happed to me, And the song and dance that comes from back tracking at that point is embarrassing to say the least,...lol.. knowing the person they offend could squash them like a bug,...lol...

But like you, I try and walk softly as well everywhere I go in life now, there is NO REASON to try and push ones wait around on here, So I let stuff like that ride For the most part anyway when I can as well, But you Have ALWAYS BEEN Calm and Collative on there Pete, as well as shown humility and grease in your actions THAT I HAVE SEEN with my own eyes now, and that takes a strong belief in allowing other to make mistakes and let it slide as you have, Your a great man for that talent my friend WITH OUT A DOUBT ABOUT IT, I could learn from that my self, because sometimes, I take revenge, and there's nothing good about that end the end really......

But, life is short, and I know we are on this ball for a Very Short time my self so If we are not thinking of more in are future now, what do we really have you know,...I must learn what you already know Pete, AND LET MORE STUFF GO REALLY, and try and enjoy ones self here and IN LIFE a little more Despite the Ignorance we see around us At every turn and just keep rolling with it as well.....I am proud to call you a friend Mister Pete, there is No doubt about that.....






*Ian*


----------



## DOM-19

Pete,ian has said it all,great as usual,pete this is not a easy or long life,i dont want to get into things that happened in my life but it was not good , but i shove it behind & keep on going 
i am also way older than you. Pete you are a great "model" builder keep it up,lets add a little humor, i will send you some "faux fabrix spray paint for your chest & head but looking at your hairline you do have hair ,more than me, relax & i will keep on looking at your posts, i will have this arm sling on untill aug. 18 then i could start a project??? Also have to get a new camara,dont think they make that "canon power shot a1000 is anymore, those letters at end will not delete soooo==dom==so far have 10 models pn gona


----------



## 440 dakota

Pete great pics as usual and sorry to hear the tough stories no one should go through that much,I'm hope my no sleep commet did not offend you it was not intended too I had no idea about the PTSD
I'm guessing this is the Willys kit your brother built,second pic shows opening doors and that was THE Willys kit from the 60s to the 80s then the newer one was issued which was an all new tooling I kind of like the opening door version better 
http://cgi.ebay.com/Original-Revell...231?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c1d364547

Ian very nice with some words to live by cause were only going once arround the ride 

Dom nice Vette story some of my only memories of my father are in the staging lanes at Milan,Detroit,and Norwak dragways he ran a 64 Plymouth in SS/A if I remember right and we spent every weekend at one of them then he split and havn't seen him sice 77


----------



## Rondo

Yeah Pete that is a lot of pain. Our parents, I guess we might see that coming somewhat but to lose your brothers, that is just rough. No way you can prepare for that. 

I'd have thought you were older. I suppose because you have a calm controlled way about you. Seems like a lot of us are about the same age. Nothing wrong with that. 

Great seeing your old pics. Don't know if Mom has any like that.


----------



## Pete McKay

Rondo, I'm 51, the calm, controlled way is conditioned, took years of a skinny little 5 striper yelling in my ear to get that way. Once I became one I found it more effective to speak softer and with more descriptive wording. When my dad died I wasn't told, I found out nearly 5 years later when just randomly looking through obits. I had to contact my step mom through an attorney to get the shoebox of pictures I finally had to pay nearly $1000 to get. Money well spent I think. 

Ian, my local Wal-Mart had them in stock for $99 as of this last weekend. I like the IS for moving shots.


----------



## Ian Anderson

you mean Dom, NOT Me Pete, he was the one looking for the camera my frined,...lol...

So here it is Dom, Go to wall-Mart my friend to find it, SO SAID PETE, the *Model building Machine...*..No doubt about that tittle..you have earned that one my friend..






*Ian*


----------



## Pete McKay

I blame the pain killers.


----------



## Ian Anderson

..lol....lol...YEP,...Just don't mix it with any Bourbon man,..lol.."NOT THAT YOU WOULD".




*Ian*


----------



## Ian Anderson

So where you hiding today mister Pete ????,...HUMMMM, And I hope its NOT AS HOT as it is up here today, DOWN THERE THATS IS, that would mean "IT WAS SMOKING FOR SURE",..lol...



*Ian*


----------



## Pete McKay

Been doing some engineering research and a little construction.

This is going to be a lengthy project, with a few stops and starts. Google Super Gas and watch a couple of video's and you'll see the project. Otherwise, here's a few pics.




























OK, so that's the Super Gas class car, a 9.90 ET index dragster with a single piece funny car style CF or fiberglass body. The engines hare a single carb, low rise intake but otherwise not restricted to anything but 102 octane fuel. They have a throttle stop which during the run makes it look like they launch, reach a top end of only 60-90 mph for a few seconds, then the throttle stop comes off and they continue the run to get as close to a 9.9 second pass as they can, often at speeds in excess of 170 mph. This is an extremely technical class, lots of electronics and as a model project would lend itself to a huge amount of detailing.











...to be continued...


----------



## Pete McKay

...continuing...

OK, so the first concern I had was with scratch building a chassis.I am planning to do a Corvette roadster like the one pictured, there are various years of the Vette's that run, from the early 1960's to contemporary cars. I haven't decided yet on a resin long wheelbase body or possibly converting a Corvette Coupe into a roadster, the latter would be cheaper since the resin body alone is over $25 and I can get a complete Corvette model for less than $20. But more on the body later.

All of the Vette roadsters run a dragster/funny car style drivers capsule, so that was my first subject to do. My capsule was built from 0.08" round, square and 0.07 six sided hex rod. This is before it was sanded and shaped...




























The cage was built around a 1/24th scale racing figure but I'm still not sure at this point that I will be putting a driver in the car. I based by design on shots I had seen of the Super gas cars in video, some stills and just common knowledge of how the cages look. The rest of the cage can just be built into the chassis once I get the body to build it under. The chassis willbe tubbed of course, many of the parts coming from one of the Pro Sportsmen cars due to arrive tomorrow. The engine will be a 396 small block, probably based on a vintage Corvette engine if I get a 1960's coupe, if not one left over from the Nova's I recently built.


----------



## DOM-19

Hey pete, i could see it already this will be a great build,you have a fatastic mind for building==dom


----------



## DOM-19

Also, pete i have to get too walmart to get a camara which you know about, i have kodak which is n.g. It seems the new one is "power shot a 12oo,if this is ok let me know==dom


----------



## Pete McKay

Dom, the Powershots are hard to beat, they're a full function digital still and decent video camera too. Make sure you get at least an 8GB card though. Also, they eat AA batteries like candy, get two sets of rechargeables, one to be charging, one in the camera. I get maybe 100 pictures on a set of alkanes with the flash, or about 10 minutes of video.


----------



## Pete McKay

Got a couple of models from Ian today, thanks again BTW Ian...they were two of Revell's Pro Sportsman cars, one '55 and one '57 Chevy. You may remember the '57 as the old Soff Seal car. 

After looking them over I think the '57 is going to be the best of the two to continue my Super Gas project, since a '57 Roadster already exists.



















Now, the Pro Sportsman body already has some of the "swoop" to it I need, but there's more than just whacking off the top and filling in the hole with plastic sheet. So I went looking to see if a resin body was made, and sure enough one is available from Flashpoint Resins.




























Looking at these there are some small details I would have to add, and that's not really a problem usually, but right now I'm operating at 90% of my finger roster, actually less since the quarterback of my dominate hand is on the DL still. So actual modification is probably going to have to wait a couple more weeks. In the mean time I am going to look at some video and other images I have been able to find of Rod' Souza's Super Gas car, and a few others I've also found some details from.


----------



## Ian Anderson

..lol..Man Pete, I'm think *USPS* is faster then *UPS* here,..lol..Because that was QUICK man..




*Ian*


----------



## Pete McKay

It always is, and for just a couple buck more. I'm waiting to send yours off, it might still be a week, I have a really cool collectors 1/24th scale NASCAR diecast coming I was going to send you with the Willy's.


----------



## DOM-19

Pete,thanks very much for camara info, i dont want to buy wrong one, btw that '57 super gas project will turn out great ,pete & ian i make copies of all your work so as a "newbe" never built a model before i could look what you guy,s do ,it will help me out ,dont forget in 20 years of 1/10 scale sprint car racing i must have painted 500 bodies, all lexan,this model type is much harder,=dom r


----------



## Pete McKay

Dom I raced 1/10th scale offroad off and on since the San Scorcher dys of 1984, in 1988 I started racing dirt ovals exclusivly with a McAllister built RC-10, then with a customised pan car. I went pavement in 1999, built two tube frame full cage ARCA cars, one gas and one electric, and did pretty good. I have a Rally car team now, three cars with PCS radios and lots of spares but rarely race because the events are so far away. I don't know how many r/c cars I've painted but I have painted literally hundreds of slot car bodies. 

Work is progressing on the body, I'm pretty happy with it so far but I'll wait until I get it all done to post a before and after picture. I'm using my usual fast drying adhesives and fillers so it won't be too long.


----------



## Ian Anderson

Hey Pete, I see you have taken the day off as well out here, Not to worries there will always be SOME KIND of filler while the REAL BUILDERS are way you know,.... And I Hope all is well with you anyway dude.

I haven't had much of a chance to do anything on my build today as well, all kinds of concerts and car shows popping up in town here so I have Been out Hobnobbing about my self is the only reason I have for no production on this end,....
So I guess we will have to catch you on the flip side I guess mister Pete,.....






*Ian*


----------



## Rondo

I'm having a lot of days like that myself. I think work has just tapped me out for the last week or so. I'm on vacation now so I WILL finish the Double D and maybe even start a new one. That's a fun time. Just picking out the next kit. Pretty sure I won't match Pete's output even if I go at it full time. He is a force of nature. Your cage is some nice work Pete. Should be a cool chassis.


----------



## Ian Anderson

I know speaking for my self Rondo, I have far more kits then I could ever get to in In kind of SHORT TIME really my self, as well as it is that time of the year when The people from my nick of the woods anyway are OUT AND ABOUT in the sun and the shine,..lol, Even know It really ISN'T THAT SUNNY over here today, ...lol..Not sure where you are as well man, If it is or isn't on your end !, But I know here Pete is at today, it has to be Smoking hot there today with out a doubt,..lol..So he would have had far to much Sun to deal with really to make anything easy for him building ANYTHING really.....lol...lol.

But Like I said, There will always be SOME KIND of post out here, even if it really doesn't have anything to do with anything, ...lol.....AT LEAST IT'S SOMETHING YOU KNOW !, Its better then having to wait for the wind to blow really,..lol....but there will always be a low in the action FROM TIME TO TIME like you have just said as well my friend, I GUESS this is one of those times,.....lol...lol, So no worries and besides, there will always be at lest One of use that will be leaking about someplace anyway....

And you know as well as I do Rondo, Pete is a BUILDING MACHINE, so he wont be able to hold out long with out SOMETHING popping out here, "THATS FOR SURE".....lol




*Ian*


----------



## Pete McKay

Most of today has been spent in the body shop. Yesterday I started on it, today was more sculpting and molding. Right now it looks like a mess but it will look better as it goes along.



















The cage was redone to stick up out of the reworked cockpit hole. It is essentially a dragster set of hoops, there wasn't too much remodeling that needed to be done other than the removal of the top hoop. This is the entire tube portion of the chassis and cage without the interior tin, which is also being reworked. 










Since most of the projects time is being taken up with waiting on putty and glue to dry on the body I'll start working on the chassis and engine in earnest now, lots of electrical stuff to do here.


----------



## Ian Anderson

"WOW" Pete, starting to look like a Real Body shop there dude, That's is some killer modification as well as some great ingenuity for sure man, love your roll cage work as well, It is ALWAYS top notch, No doubt about that, good to see you out here as well tonight, was starting to wonder there for a while....lol

Think I will conceder that PROGRESS and call it a night my self now,.....ALL IS WELL, for the most,..lol..




*Ian*


----------



## Ian Anderson

Whats up there today mister Pete, Any new progress,.. ???, I have been out all day once again But working on the build now,...Will post soon that my self...



*Ian*


----------



## Pete McKay

Waited until the last primer coat of the day today to post progress.










It's about 95% of where I want it to be, I still need to work on the rear deck a bit and the front of the scoop to hood joint. The scoop it from the AMT '66 Nova Pro Street car, everything else is sheet plastic, epoxy and putty on the original '57 Pro Sportsman body. I haven't decided on a color yet, the chassis is black with the tin being Testor's Diamond Dust silver. I'll spend a few days working on the chassis and revisit that later. 

The engine is next, won't get much of a chance to work on it tomorrow but I will in the evening. I tried casting some carbs from my Revell Firebird Pro Stock but it didn't work too well, the kit carb will be massaged and we'll see how they look. I only need a single 4 bbl, low rise intake and the NOX bottles are not part of the project.


----------



## Ian Anderson

looking good master petey,..lol...No doubt about it mister, That's some slick fabrication there, Looks super smooth and sleek on this end, and VERY INVENTIVE, I'm Heading out my self this mornings to get things done here, but I well be IN AND OUT all day if you need me.....NO WORRIES, killer work on this build man, Your work always impresses me my friend.





*Ian*


----------



## Pete McKay

For the next 10 days (until August 25th) the garage will be closed while I moved from my condo into a smaller and much more managable apartment. I will continue to reply to things being posted but all builds are being stopped and packed away until then.


----------



## Ian Anderson

No worries Pete,..We will be here dude, and HOLDING DOWN THE FORT...Like Always,...lol.. And be carefully and take it easy on the move as well man...Remember your "Heath First" man..





*Ian*


----------



## Pete McKay

It's mostly manual labor, so Manuel will be doing it. I have my wifes family and their fleet of pick up trucks just waiting for the weekend. I gave them an offer of $200 to split between them or each person (up to 10) would get their own 12 pack. They picked the beer. I got off cheap. We should be able to get everything in one day like that, it's just unpacking and setting up that will take the time. That and having my cable transferred so that I can get back up and online again.


----------



## Ian Anderson

Well,...How is the moving going there dude ?,...lol.."Is it time for a another Beer run yet",..lol You buy, ...."I FLY"...



*Ian*


----------



## Pete McKay

Moved a little stuff today but spent much of the afternoon very sick. I have a treatment tomorrow so I'm going to be doing a lot of sack time while the wife packs and cleans, I'll move what she packs on Thursday. We have some in-laws coming over the weekend, we should be out of here shortly afterward.

I have been giving some thought to a next project, I haven't done a big rig in maybe 20 years, I want to to a conventional with a logging trailer, I have some pictures I took of logging operations in the mountains and think it would be cool to detail out a nice logging truck. That's my October project now on the drawing board.


----------



## Ian Anderson

Well I hope you start to feel better soon on that my friend, Just take it easy is the best thing to do really, Lets someone else pick up the slack when you can, If I was where there, I would do al the moving for you..No doubt about it.....let me know how things go on that when you can....

Yeah, the Logging trailers are the Easiest to come by really dude, I'm pretty sure I have more then a few of those handing around here someplace, There are more then a few Tractor Trailers to use for one of those builds as well, I will see what I have in stock that might help out if you like, Its possible I may have what you need, I'm trying to do an Inventory on them right now, BEFORE I MOVE ANY, but with all the work I'm doing here on the ranch now, Its taking all my free time away from the fun stuff,.lol..lol, 
Even know I show, On line most times, I'm still working out side on those projects, and popping in to check the post is all and staying logged on.

Hey Pete, maybe We can start a Semi Build at the same time you know, I have a few I was thing about starting as well, The Caterpillar D8 kit should be here today Or tomorrow, And if that's the cage, I may start that soon as well, I have two of those on the way now as well, I'm going to stash one away to collect dust for a few years hopefully, there worth quite a bit now and more in a few years, As well as a few other things I waiting on to, Two Lost in Space Chariots are some of those.

One of with is going to be used as a Snow cat on a trailer build like I said over on my post, But as far as logging truck go, we have them All over the stinking place up here, I see them DAY in And Day out, so I know what they use now, as well as what They use to use in all the years of logging.. Great Idea for a build really....I will get back to you on that as well....Back to the OUT DOOORS FOR ME JUST NOW, catch you latter dude..






*Ian*


----------



## Pete McKay

Ian, the project would involve several accessories, the first of which would be this Italeri Accessories Kit:

http://www.scalehobbyist.com/catago...g=1&ppp=24&sb=stocknumber&so=a&kw=truck&sc=24

The crane part would have a claw built into the end to load logs with. 

As far as a tractor, any conventional would be fine but without an elaborate sleeper. I'm thinking like the AMT Mack R685ST, Revell's Peterbuilt 359 (the Lindberg kit has a huge sleeper), or the White Road Boss from AMT would be good. 

I have a buddy that works for Edison driving a logging truck, I rode with him for a full day and I have to tell you that's some of the most frightening miles I've ever spent in a seat.


----------



## Ian Anderson

Yep, .....I got one of those *Accessory kit* my self dude, Man that's a great price there for under $30 bucks on that site, I paid darn near $60 Bucks for mine a year ago now.

And That is *Accessory Kit #2 *anyway I think, there is a Accessory kit #One as well before that one, it doesn't have the Crane arm but has some other cool stuff instead in it, And is Just as pricey as well and getting Rare For # One out there, Around $75 bucks last I checked Sealed.

And you wont find that *Mack R685ST* kit for under $75 bucks that I know of mister, I have Two of those as well AND THERE RARE man, Both First Additions, But even the Second Addition is HIGHT, And I paid $100 Plus Shipping on mine as well, So there Not easy to get your hands one, I will be painting mine, Caterpillar colors as well and some Cat decals for my build to, Should look Killer....

I did find some Deals on Evil-Bay just now on that one, for one that is like a Junk Yard Collection as well, Three cabs and all kinds of parts, Looks like You could get even more then One build out of that one as well, But it's $75 bucks, BEFORE shipping to....lol...


None of these kits are cheep really my friend, I have been collection now my self for this past two years and I know I have put Over 3 to 4 thousand out on them all the way around, NEW and Used, But I'm hoping some of them will do NOTHING but build value at this point, and I'm sure they will, I know I can get away with building One or two of them From time to time and still have some Great Ones in my collection when I'm done this way as well.

There are some new ones out now that can be had KIND OF CHEEP, Kind of like that Mack,...But there not cheep as as well really, I mean some of them are even Leave 6 builds,...lol.. There not for the beginners that fort sure, but you would have NO TROUBLE building any of them I should think, Your and Old Hat at this for sure, even IF it has been 20 years...Like Riding a bike I should think for you...lol


But Like I said, I will Be doing an Inventory on them for the next few weeks on about 2 or 3 Hundred I have in my stash now just to see what I REALLY DO HAVE and what I still need to find yet.

I have Two D8 Cats and 2 Lost In space Chariot kits as well as Two Rare Boobdookers and 4 0r 5 other Rare kit IN BOUND right now, so I can start a Lowboy Trailer Build As soon as One of those D8's are in, But man Those D8's are NOT ONLY HIGHT, but Rare now, you would think a 2002 kit would be easy to get now, ...BUT THATS NOT THE CASE "AT ALL" on those anyway.....lol...$200 bucks after shipping on One NEW and sealed and One Opened, But All Sealed On the Inside kit, Got one on Gasoline Ally's web page as well....


But there are SO MANY left to find, I can NEVER stop looking my self.....Not enough time to find them all.......I'm looking at a Back Hoe, 1:24 Kit right now,...Way Cool...







*Ian*


----------



## Ian Anderson

This is a REAL good site for Custom Factory parts as well dude, I find things here, That are NO PLACE ELSE when I need them that is,....check'em Out...


http://sourkrautsmodeltrucks.com/?page_id=3&category=15&page_number=2





*Ian*


----------



## Pete McKay

Mega Hobbies:

AMT Mack DM600....original ERTL release, $33.

Logging trailer, just over $25. 

Both of the Italeri accessory kits, under $32 each. 

I like that KW W900 but the sleeper is the size of a condo, not sure if there is a way to seal the back of the cab without a major modification. The Pete 359 looks like a better deal anyway.


----------



## Ian Anderson

*AMT Mack DM600*, I'm sure that a Good one as well for that build, Cant be much deferent then *Mack R685ST* which is the Rare One, I will go check that out on Mega and have a look at it, I like that site anyway, I try and Buy from them when I can as well...

I may have that Pete 359 possibly, I will dig through them all and see if I can find it Tonight,.....



..yeah, I DON'T HAVE THAT ONE in my stash, BUT I SHOULD......lol..Its close to the Older one,.. 

MSRP: $39.95
Sale Price: $32.95
Your Savings: $7.00 (18 %)
*Quantity Available 1*....

And I don't know How long I would wait to ge this kit if so here,...Not at that price,...It may go quick..


*Ian*


----------



## Pete McKay

Mega gets some old kits once in a while, that Mack DM600 shows the mid 1980's ERTL box art and it looks like it was in a collection somewhere. I'll have to wait until September 1st, too busy moving right now. All of the hobby stuff makes the trip over today but it won't be set up until Tuesday or Wednesday next week.


----------



## Ian Anderson

I thought that might be the case on that truck, You know, THATS MAY BE the first addition of the other Mack then dude even know its a deferent model and year, I will have to look that up better when I have the chance, That makes it even MORE OF A GREAT BUY, If I don't get that one on that site my self, I will find one Just like in on Evil-Bay and pick up ONE OR TWO of them now, and in that case, I will have one or two to part with soon, I will see what I can do Tonight on that, I'm off again jusst now again to work on the construction I'm doing here, But I will be back.


So how do you feel today Mister Pete,??? I can imagine NOT ALL THAT SWELL, well hang in there dude, I'm sure your Not alone in all of this my friend,..Some one Or something must be with you one way or the other, Catch you in a while dude.....




*Ian*
So how do you feel today Mister pete,??? I can imagine NOT ALL THAT SWELL, well hang in there dude, I'm sure your Not alone in all of his,..Some one Or somthing muct be with you one way or the other, Catch you ina while dude..


----------



## Pete McKay

Dude today I am wiped out, I had my treatment from 0600 to 0900, got sick twice on the way home....good thing I had a bag with me. Any motion for the first couple of hours afterward just gets the stomach turning. I just had a nice cup of yogurt and a banana so I think I'm good, and a glass of milk. I've been fighting the urge to sleep but I think I'm going to grab a couple hour nap here in a minute. No word on the blood work results they took on Monday, I didn't ask and they didn't tell. Tonight Martha and I have to go through our second bedroom and toss about 2/3rds of the stuff we have stored, a lot of it is old clothes so Goodwill gets those. Love the new place though, smaller and more private than this place is.


----------



## DOM-19

Pete, i have a copy of my blood work automatic faxed to me & i place it in that docs. Folder ,i also can see before next visit whats going on & i look at my previous blood work to see whats going on ?
Whats that 0600-0900?? Got my arm sling off today on for 6 weeks {shoulder replacement} will start posting mon. You def. Have to know what paint to use -this is my first job so we will see, too many small parts on engine --was thinking of making it a electric car & dump the motor ha,ha,===dom


----------



## Ian Anderson

Hey Dom, what's up buddy, Hurry up and heal so you can start building some kits with us dude, but good to see yeah here anyway......lol..lol..,......


And No worries Mister Pete, Just got in the door from FINISHING my Custom Front porch my self today and a Carpenter Of course,..lol,...lol...Its not Model building, That's for sure, But its BUILDING, No doubt about that, and just as much work fingering things out as well..

I should take a picture for you to show some of the stuff I have been doing here all this year, But that is just to much information to leave on here really, Don't wont anything leaking out of the bat cave if you know what I mean,..lol....I soak "IN" INFORMATION my friend, Not "Give it out",....lol..lol

All and all though dude, It turned out nice, you will have to take my word for that I guess, But its getting HOT out here today SO THATS IT FOR FOR ME, bet its Smoking Hot down there today..."WOO HOO"..

And I have NO IDEA how you could eat that stuff mister,....lol..lol...I hate yogurt..lol..lol..
But anyway, get some rest Pete, We will be here when your ready,...LIKE AWAYS..


"THEN IT's BACK TO THE BUILD MISTER"




*
Ian*


----------



## Pete McKay

Dom, I have some health issues that I have to take chemo for twice a week for 3 hours, 6AM to 9AM. The VA don't send anything out, you have to be face-to-face with the docs to get a straight answer. I always feel queezy afterward, a nap and some easy food gets me though it. It doesn't help that I'm also moving from my condo into a single level apartment either....

Ian....hot. Is that Oregon hot or California hot. It's only 90 here right now, reminds me of mid October...


----------



## Ian Anderson

lol........"Oregon hot my friend",....lol...lol.. A whopping 78 degrees worth,....lol...lol...lol





*Ian*


----------



## Ian Anderson

...lol.."OH NO", I think I just scored another Lost In Space Chariot kit, Thats makes THREE OF THOSE NOW.....lol..lol..and a few other Space kits, but there is SO MUCH one can do with on of those kits really,...

I picked up The Discovery and Booster Rocket Kit a few days ago as welll, THAT WONT BE CHEEP TO SHIP, its kind of large...lol...And a few other Cool kits he had as well,....man this is NEVER ENDING Dude....lol..lol.




*Ian*


----------



## Pete McKay

LOL!!! make a monster truck out of one of them.


----------



## Ian Anderson

"YEAH Pete",.....Killer Idea man,....Or some kind of WAY OUT hippy Track Buggy is what I was thing, Kind of a Woodstock IN SPACE......lol,....lol...lol..

NO FOR REAL, Save the tracks off of it and use them on a deferent kits,...and use one of the Monster 4X4's under it,..NOW THAT THINKING DUDE,....





*Ian*


----------



## Ian Anderson

Hey there Mister Pete, Are You still in the land of the living, or POW, Or MIA,.. ?





*Ian*


----------



## Ian Anderson

"Where are you Fast Petey", you will need to Check in here buddy,...
You are classified, Still "MIA"...





*Ian*


----------



## Pete McKay

Was moving the bulk of my household, it'll still be a week before the workbench is back up and in operation. Got the cable transfered today at least, now I'm back online.


----------



## Ian Anderson

IC, no worries my friend, I will take you off the MIA list and put you on the Inactive list enstead,....lol...lol..





*Ian*


----------



## Pete McKay

I'm going to take a couple weeks off from building anyway, the meds are making me weak, my finger is still giving me problems and it's supposed to be triple digits this weekend. Ever since they started pumping me full of this stuff I can't regulate by body temp like I normally could. I nearly got dehydrated even though all I was doing was driving the truck. Friday I am buying me a printer and then I'm planning on getting some decal paper. Once the Super Gas '57 Chevy is done I'm going to do a couple of big rigs just for fun and do my own door decals.


----------



## Rondo

Pete McKay said:


> Friday I am buying me a printer and then I'm planning on getting some decal paper.


LOL, exactly what I've been thinking. I have a few restos to do but I really need new decals for them and only have one set. Hope you get to feeling better Pete.


----------



## Ian Anderson

."Been there, Done That" on the door decals my friend, THATS THE WAY TO GO as well, no doubt about it......it makes the build as well, All kind of thing there that can be done in that field, Like all the back Hatch details on Trailer Rigs as well as some Graffiti, Diamond Plate, Carbon Fiber, YOU NAME IT...The imagination is your limit..




*Ian*


----------



## Pete McKay

I may even put the Super Gas car away for a while, I sort of lost the momentum on it at the moment. I have a great set of shelves now to put more models on, I'm looking at 6 shelves that are 30" long each, I'm thinking a couple of nice semi's on them. I need something that takes longer than a day to build, and super detailing out a truck, yeah, I could get into that. 

I had been considering a conventional for my logger project, I ran across some nice pictures of one of the AMT White Freightliner pulling a big girder using the same type of trailer as the logger. I may do that instead. Still in the planning stages to be sure.


----------



## Ian Anderson

I wish I had more room my self for Shelfing on this end to show off my builds, it is kind of stopping me from doing a lot of the building really, NO PLACE to show them you know, Kind of a drag as well, All would be able to do at this point is build and put them back in the box, The house is large enough as all, but taken up with art work and the like, No room for plastic models,....lol..lol.
Because TRUCK TAKE UP A LOT OF THAT ROOM, no doubt about that.





*Ian*


----------



## Pete McKay

Yeah, the wife asked me how much room a truck would take, I told her 30" to 40". She said "You're only going to do one, right?" Um, yeah baby, only one. So I went to Lowes and bought 4 more shelves that are 60" long. 

Seriously though, one truck I think would be enough. But like I said, with this move and being sick I've lost a lot of momentum and inspiration to build. I did set my work bench up today, it's a lot nicer than what I had before but I just put all the current projects in the drawers for now. After I get through this course of treatments things will probably get better.


----------



## Ian Anderson

.......JUST ONE.....So, She didn't get the hit with all the Extra Lumbar then I take it,....lol....lol




*Ian*


----------



## Pete McKay

She kinda nixxed the lumber truck already, I was going to use real Sequoia redwood branches for the load and she didn't want anything with "bugs in it" in the new place. So I was just going to have a girder load.


----------



## Ian Anderson

OK fast Petey, I'm thinking about Drooping this 340 Four barrel you made in that Boondocker Chevy Blazer,...lol...lol..I mean I could build something else quick enough here with no problem, But Since this is one of the engines you build me, Whats the story on it, SHOULD I USE IT on this build do you think ?....





*Ian*


----------



## Pete McKay

Naw, keep the Chevy engine, save it for a rainy day.


----------



## Pete McKay

Oh crud, that's where my other tall valve cover breather went, LOL!!!


----------



## Ian Anderson

Guess your right man, the one in it now is So damn SIMPLE,..lol I hate simple things,...lol...lol..I have lots of other stuff I could use I guess, maybe one of them will work, But I will put this one back in the container, Keeping it safe for a rainy day as you say,.. and use something else here, Cant go with what they had really, That will never work, What ever I use I Will have to modify it to except the Gear Transfer box as well...But No worries, Right up my ally really on that kind of work.





*Ian*


----------



## Ian Anderson

So are you going with a Log Type trailer here on this next build here mister Pete, If so, I think I have what you might need for that build, Nothing to special here mind you, just a standard *AMT Roadrunner LOGGING TRAILER 1:25 scale*, 
I have two or three of those in stock, There cheep enough, I built one before my self, There Quick and easy, and look great touched up to fit the cab you chose.... This one is New and still sealed as well......




*
Ian*


----------



## Pete McKay

That's the trailer, the truck has been reconsidered, I'm going to do a cab-over just to save a little space but I need the accessories kit with the crane on it too. I'm still thinking about $80 for everything.


----------



## Ian Anderson

I was reading up about that kit my self not to long ago, As well as On the box it comes with, And it was made for the *Italeri DAF XF-105 1:24 scale Cabover *as well as a few or the other Italeri's, 
like the *Scania R620 Atelier,* and few other in that list as well, All 1:24 scale.

I think the Back Deck Diamond Plate as well as all the custom Add one peace it come with are very nice indeed, And the Grab Crane is a Definite Plus...lol...with out a doubt...

I have not used one of those kits yet my self to say anymore on it, But I plain on it soon enough, That's why I bought one really, and it will be using on one of the Italeri kits as well I'm pretty sure. 





*
Ian*


----------



## Pete McKay

Years ago I did a recovery vehicle with the Italeri crane on it, came out really nice. It was basically a full sized Semi tractor with a lengthened chassis, a roll-a-way type bed and that crane mounted between the back of the regular cab and the bed. I got a 1st place in a commercial contest in 1996 with it, the truck disappeared soon after, no idea who it went to. That would be a good project to do again if I could find pictures of it.


----------



## Ian Anderson

Sure would love to see that build dude, I'm sure if you built it, There is a site to seen for sure for a nice build, No one can deny that, And You know, I could Lay out all the part on this Extension Parts Park for you here if you wont so you can see Just what is in it and what it come with a little closer as well, Let me go dig it out, and do that real quick on the next post.


And The only semi Build I have done this past year was that Titan 90 Custom Freightliner really, as well as A Tanker Rig I was working on for someone else and a few Box Trucks, I have the Taker right here now 
IT CAME BACK,...lol... Because I'm doing a New Tractor Trailer Cab over build for it as well now with a deferent Tractor soon, it came with the *Lindbergh Dodge L-700 *Truck which I cant stand man.

I have THAT CAB as well as Three or For other Dodge L-700's yet to build THERE EVERYWERE MAN,..lol...And there nothing to wright home to mom about as well even know there Nice kits and all, So if you need one of those Let me know, I use them for deferent build that come up my self from time to time, Two or three of them have No box now is all, But there Complete as well as All sealed a in there factory bags just waiting to be build on some strange project.

I'm still composing my Inventory list on my Truck stock here, But I'm getting close to knowing Everything that is there now, an as soon as I know this information fully, I can see what I can, and Cant part with at that point, Even know to part with ANY OF MY SEMI KITS is very hard and costly indeed for me, there not cheep as well I have put a Lot of effort and time and money in to collection them in this past few years now, there Many more I need to find as well, I have one or two out Right now for delivery so I will post them when there in as well, but looking All the time for more.




*Ian*


----------



## Ian Anderson

There Nothing special really, Like I said Pete, but the decals are Great that's for sure, as will as both kits are made very well indeed, So here are * Italeri's Accessorizes Kit #1*, and *Accessories Kit #II*, laid out, these are Not the best pictures for light but you can see what is there from these two shots anyway here I should think





*Ian*


----------



## Pete McKay

Ian it's going to be October before I get to the project, I have the truck and accessory parts packs lined up already, just need to build the customer's car in the mean time and it's on the way. I like building for trades, this was the inspiration to get me kick started again building. It also gives me a little more time for planning.


----------



## Pete McKay

*Pink's All Out: A 10 second 1986 Monte Carlo*

I have a customer build that I will be doing over the next week or so, it's not something I'm going to be able to rush through like I sometimes do. I still have finger issues and I'm still getting my workbench set up, so I will be doing a little bit at a time. 

The subject will be a 1986 Chevy Monte Carlo SS, mildly modified to be a "Pink's All Out" style 10 second car. Engine will be the 454 engine that was available, single carb but with NOS. The hood will not be modified so everything will have to be carefully considered when building. Interior will also be relatively stock with the exception of a 6 point roll cage and racing seat belts. 

I'm hoping to get started tonight, so possibly tomorrow look for pictures.


----------



## Ian Anderson

Sounds good to me "Sir Builds A Lot"..lol...lol..Should be a good one as well...




*Ian*


----------



## Ian Anderson

I have just received a Concerning E-mail on Pete McKey's development on his illness here guys, And there had been a set back in a deferent direction in his treatment, I'm sure he will pull through this as well like aways, But To anyone concerned if anymore information is needed more then this, Please (IM) me and I will help you out on the updates from his home that has been handed down to me to tell you as well....But he is in the hospital tell the end of the weekend as far as I know, I will let you know more As I find out.




*Ian*


----------



## Ian Anderson

Message .......Bump


----------



## Ian Anderson

Message.....BUMP


----------



## Ian Anderson

Message....BUMP, No new information....


----------



## tjet princess

New Info.

Dad had a minor heart attack, it caused a peg placed in his artery to come loose and caused some minor bleeding into his heart sack. He was in the Coronary Care Unit but he's back in a private room and doing well. No significant damage has been found and he's going home on Sunday or Monday. 

That's it. No big deal really, he should be back to his old self in a week or so. He's already eating a Wendy's Chicken Sandwhich we smuggled in. 

Sarah =^..^=


----------



## 440 dakota

best wishes for a speedy recovery


----------



## Rondo

I'll second that. Hate to see a good man ill or at the mercy of the medical industry. Speedy recovery to you Pete.


----------



## gomanvongo

best wishes

john


----------



## DOM-19

Pete, get home do what doc. Tells you ,exercise if you could , whatever it may be =get well & stay well ==dom


----------



## Ian Anderson

....Message Bump


----------



## Pete McKay

Stop bumping me, you're keeping me awake.

OK, business item #1. I'm fine, I had a mild case of indigestion brought on my eating too many chili dogs and watching Kevin Harvick try to race a truck. One or the other is fine, never combine the two. End of discussion.

Business item #2. The move was somewhat catastrophic on several projects, this is what I get for hiring non-modelers to move me. A total of 2 cars were lost damage as well as one in progress project. Lost were the Dick Harrell and vinyl top Nova's I built, both were significantly crushed to the point they were tossed without trying to salvage them, and the extensively modified '57 Chevy Pro Gas body was absolutely flattened when the entertainment center shifted and the transport box wound up under it. The rest of that project is untouched, and will be put away, I may buy a resin body to complete it somewhere down the road.

Business item #3: The 10-second Monte Carlo build for a customer has also been cancelled, he took his model to another builder, which was his prerogative. But before I break out in those immortal Bobby Brown lyrics I want to say that I have acquired another 1986 Chevy Monte Carlo SS and may still do it at a later date. 

Business item #4: If you have a Wienerschnitzel in your town avoid eating more than 4 of their chili dogs while drinking any diet soda. It is a scientific fact (ask Donnie Baker) that the chemicals in a diet soda interact with the chili somehow, I swear to God it does. If they don't get you going in they will coming out. 

Business item #....where are we? #5: I will be off more than on the next 5 days while I make sure my recliner is adjusted properly, my a/c is working and while monitoring my cable TV for artifacts. These are important matters regarding the day-to-day operations of my new apartment so excuse me if I'm not slinging glue and putty during this period. Once things are properly adjusted I'll be posting again after the Labor Day weekend. No bump necessary.


----------



## Ian Anderson

Ok mister Pete, Your package has arrived safe and sound today, As show here in a lay out, There where some shipping damages here as you can see, NOTHING THAT I CANT FIX, I did lose a Taillight lines on the Willy's in the shuffle it looks like,.....lol.. But I cam make one of those with NO PROBLEM AT ALL, but all and all, there GREAT, I love the Diecast and I will keep my eye on tracking it as well, ..IT'S KILLER..

The Stone Cooks turned out nice here as well man, And I love the engines, but you will have to tell me Which one is Which and where I can use them on deferent builds if you would when you feel better, But the wheels will come in very handy as well on some build, No doubt about it, Once again my friend, THINKS A BUNCH for all your effort and putting to together and getting it to me, as well as all the help you had to Finnish the job, you are a out sanding person NO doubt about it, and make sure to give Martha a big thinks as well from me for her effort in your absence...





*Ian*


----------



## Pete McKay

Orange engine is from a rear engine Audi R8, would be great in an Aluma Coupe, The Dodge 5.7 Hemi has the markings on the heads, it's from an SRT-8 Charger, there's a 5.0 with a Paxton Supercharger, that's the one with the belt drive going to the right side, and the other is a 428CJ, note the axle hole through the bottom. I had a couple more that I was in the process of putting together, they'll go out next time.


----------



## Ian Anderson

Sounds good man, Thinks for the description on those, And I'm looking at a few more kits here as well I'm about to pickup in a day or so, a Smoken deal on a deferent lot as well I'm waiting to hear on, So I'm going to have more kits to send your way as well here soon enough, So I will send A pick of some of them I have to part with when you get back to it as well my friend,..SO NO WORRIES, I know you will have your hands full one way or the other on your end, But you wont be running out anytime soon on this side as well, THATS FOR SURE, ...lol...Just get felling better FIRST MY FRIEND....



*
Ian*


----------



## Pete McKay

Ian, send them to my email, for some reason I'm having a problem getting them viewed here. I've been working on an upcoming project too, looks like my building is going to be scaled back quite a bit. Maybe two a month now but they will be good ones. Part of my health breakdown was caused by a fundamental lack of sleep, 3 or 4 hours a night. That's changing already, I'm up to almost 6 plus a good afternoon nap. I'm doing the Monte Carlo SS as a Low Rider for my nephew, so far I just have the body and chassis first coat done, Aztec Gold, detail painting progresses at about an hour a day.


----------



## Pete McKay

Wow, pricing a possible future project, can't believe a $32+ difference between the same kits here.

http://www.v8models.com/search.php?search=+austin

I understand that this is a nice collectors kit but a 200% difference for the same plastic?


----------



## Ian Anderson

That is interesting there is even One more between the First two of those kits shown there So there is like 4 or more of that Same 50 Austin's out there now, I'm pretty sure that First one is The First Edition, the one I have May be the second addition Or the other way around, But it's the same kit, With out a doubt, The RMX852090 is a good deal for the same kit it looks like and the price as you say.

But Didn't you do one like this before on here Or an Old one you brought back to show, I can remember you posting some picture of one you had on here a while back it seems like, I think it was a Purple color with some carpeting and a lot of dental, About 6 mounts ago or so.

I will be out ALL DAY once again to day, So I will try and check back When I can,...Tons of work to Finnish before the weekend here is all........And ,YOU BETTER BE GETTING SOME REST my friend"..




*Ian*


----------



## Pete McKay

That was an Anglia Low Rider, a car that has since been sent to the scrap yard. Fitting since it was built with scrap yard parts to begin with. I'm actually nearly done with only my 3rd lowrider ever built using the wheels and tires from that Anglia. 

I have also seen that '50 Austin with the Hot Rod Magazine, I think that's about the rarest of the releases since you can't find any of them. The Panella Trucking car was a real racer, the car still exists in a shop up in Stockton. The vesrion I am considering is more Pro Mod than gasser. I have a couple of those Ross Gibson engines on the way, may order a few more. I have one modeling customer that is interested in 2 of them heavily detailed, even at the price I quoted him he's still interested so I'll have to see how they look when mine arrive over the weekend.


----------



## Pete McKay

*Nostalgia Dragster*

Before we get too far I need to explain some terms. 

The first is the difference, in relation to this project, between Vintage and Nostalgia. 

vintage [ˈvɪntɪdʒ] old-fashioned; dated. Relating to older times.










Nostalgia [nɒˈstældʒə -dʒɪə] a yearning for the return of past circumstances, events, etc. Old but with modern overtones.










OK, so I think you guys get the basic principal. 

This project is one that I have planned for some time; it was to be a nostalgia front engine dragster, basically a 1960's rail updated with a modern top fuel engine and bodywork. Leaning on the past with the great basic model that the Tommy Ivo dragster is, that will be where I start. The rear end, seat and cockpit won't be changed but the chassis will. Nearly all of the bodywork will be custom fabricated.

The engine (already on its way) will be a Sonny's SuperMax, a massive 932 cubic inch, 2,050 horsepower blown engine with a modern supercharger and carbon fiber scoop.










Because of the horsepower of this engine the Tommy Ivo 200" chassis was lengthened 24" scale inches (1" to the model) right in front of the engine, and another 12" (1/2") in front of where the front axle was originally located. This makes for a 236" (240" SPEC) chassis. 

Here's the chassis plug before and after being boxed in. 



















The original fuel tank will be used in the spot it was originally in the chassis. The new frame plug area will house an electronics box and possibly a small nitrous tank. A new narrower straight front axle will also be built once the front wheels arrive and I can determine height. 

The rear tires will be the same as what I put on the Pennzoil car, the wrinkle wall contemporary slicks found on today's dragsters. A new resin top fuel wheel set will round out the wheels and tires. 










I like the bodywork on Troy Green's car, the front of the body has a similar shape as the Pennzoil car, the rear is just an opened up version of the Ivo hood. The wings are no sweat on building them; the front bodywork also shouldn’t be that much of a problem. This shot shows the car flexed under acceleration, standing still the bodywork is closer to the track surface. 

Other details are being considered, NOS or not to NOS, things like that. Build is to begin after the Labor Day weekend.


----------



## Pete McKay

OK, I've used up my hour and a half of modeling time already today, here's what I got done:

The chassis measures out to EXACTLY 240", that's Nostalgia SPEC. There is a zero engine setback, also Nostalgia SPEC. Fuel tank is in as are two electronics boxes, both forward of the fuel tank. One of them could be considered a ballast tank and it's a structural part of the chassis. The wiring will run through the frame rails so there's not much detailing going to be there. Everything has been boxed in and as you can see the chassis is as dead-on straight as the stock chassis was. My new neighbor who is also a modeler came over and had a difficult time seeing where I extended the chassis, so I'm happy with that part. 




























Stock rear axle, transmission and bell housing are being used, if needed I will make an adaptor for the engine to fit the bell housing. 

The Ivo bodywork in the background is going together too. You may remember the work I did on the other one to seam everything in, that will be done here too. But the configuration of the rear portion will be changed and everything forward of the engine will be scratch built. My goal is to have the bodywork done is such a way as it can all be removed.


----------



## Ian Anderson

Ok guys,....Now Don't take this the wrong way here now, I know we have some Great builders out here as all, But ......."YOU TELL ME", who give That's good of a description in there build jobs and does that much in there research as well out here, OR ANYWHERE for that mater, And I will call them The KING of the Builds instead of Fast Pete, ......"WELL I'M WATITING".........lol



"Didn't think so",......No one does it like you do Pete, "NO ONE"..........."Your the Best I have ever seem"






*Ian*


----------



## Pete McKay

I have been looking at body styles, there are a couple of frames of minds when looking at these types of cars. They are:

This one has a length of body work that makes up the nose and front wheel width canard wings. The rest of the body is open until the headers, where the rear wings are mounted. The rear wings are usually the width of the rear tires on all cars. 










This is a full bodied car, notice how the body extends nearly to the ground and is fairly squared. Also how the cockpit is nearly covered but has a pretty big windshield. This is close to how the Ivo rear body will be modified but instead of being squared off it will be more aerodynamic behind the car. 










In this last one there is the minimal amount of front body work with a solid front wing, and the rear wings slightly offset from the body aft of the engine. 










There is no real rule regarding the body work, only that the front wing/air foil not be wider than the front wheel track and that the rear wings not be wider than the rear tires "at rest". It is a matter of aerodynamics, for my money air would travel better over smooth body work. I will still work on building the front body work, if it turns out good I'll keep it, if not, well, take your pick from the above.


----------



## DOM-19

Wow, i 2,nd the motion pete great work ==dom


----------



## Pete McKay

Worked on the body for my hour today, this is where I got to:

How everything currently lines up and looks on the back half. Only the rear portion of the Ivo body is being used, and even that had been extensively modified. 










And again, everything is made to be removable, the part with the wings on it will actually remain on the car but the rear body can be removed.










The wings have the end plates in place, they look pretty good but I'm still working on shaping them. I'm also looking at doing something with the parachute are of the body, not sure what it will be quite yet.


----------



## Pete McKay

OK, got those beautiful Ross Gibson resin racing engines today, all I can say is that they are AMAZING. The Supercharged Super Max is 40 resin pieces, a small fret of photoetch and enough wire for the ignition and for plumbing the oil system, and some fabric for the belt drive. Included are a sump tank, oil filters, belt driven oil pump, a Lenco transmission and Pro Mod headers, which I won't use. I tried to fit the Ivo headers but this engine is so much larger than the Ivo engine I wound up bending some 0.010" round tube into a new header set. 










The engine is relatively clean of flash and only needs some plain sanding to get the parts fo fit square. I had some problems with the blower plenum to intake runner fit so I just did away with the runners and replained the plenum to sit on top of the heads. I should mention that there is an incredible molded crank detail, it was too bad to put the pan on over it. 










It fit into the car nicely but I had to make a couple of slight mods to the sides of the block, removing some of the external support ribs and sanding the back of the engine to fit the stock IVO bell housing. It dropped right in perfectly.










Because of the location of the oil sump and filters I think I have decided to make this an open chassis car and just have the nose section with the wings. If you look at the orange car above that's the sump set up this one is going to have. I still have to even up and drill the ends of ther headers but the 0.010" rod looks so much better than the 0.007 of the stock headers. 

I had to wait to do anything else to the chassis until the engine arrived, now I can start to finish up the little things here and there. Tomorrow or Monday my stuff from Slixx will arrive and I'll be able to get it up on the wheels. I used up my hour plus some on the engine and it's not even done yet.


----------



## Ian Anderson

Man Pete, I know you never FISH FOR COMPLAMENT out here, and you never have,....But that is some serious work my friend, You have out done your self,.....I cant believe just how many peace are in that engine build "ALONE", let alone all the rest of the build,...OUT STADING WORK, like always dude.....




*Ian*


----------



## Pete McKay

The engine is a kit all by itself. It cost more than the Ivo car did, almost double. But what you get is worth the $34, and he offers such a wide range of engines. I got this one and a 762 inch Pro Stock "Mountain Thunder" engine for a project in planning. 










I may order a TPI, the 502 incher caught my eye in google pictures. I was also wrong on the Super Max displacement, it's not 932 cubic inches, according to the Sonny's website this block and head combination looks more like an 864 cubic inch. Still, blown on nitro the engine would push past 2,000 hp pretty easily.


----------



## DOM-19

Pete, whats the web site for those engines ,==dom


----------



## Pete McKay

Right now you can get them either through Detail Master or Mega Hobbies, my main modeling source here on the west coast is V8 Models (www.v8models.com), I spoke with Dennis the owner last night and again this morning, he's going to try to start carrying them along with Detail Master, MCG and some other stuff. This is the guy I get a lot of my out of production models from, he's really good at finding things. 

I spent the day just building stuff for the engine; fuel pump, running plenum injection lines, putting in the fittings where lines will run, mostly scratch building the things that the engine did not come with. I just shot it in silver and will be doing the detailing hopefully later tonight or tomorrow when it's cooler. Once I get the oil lines in the bottom of the engine I'll get it in the chassis to do the rest.


----------



## DOM-19

Thank,s pete have a good weekend =relax=dom


----------



## Pete McKay

OK, one final shot for the night. The Nostalgia car is up on it's feet, took nearly my hour this evening just cleaning up those wonderful SLIXX wrinkle wall slicks. 










Tomorrow I start on all of the wiring and plumbing, hopefully it won't take more than a couple of hours, everything is all set right now. This is going to be the biggest progress on this project, I'll work on it 15 or so minutes at a time; glue one end of the hoses and lines, sit down and relax, go back half an hour later and connect the other ends.


----------



## Pete McKay

Just a quick estimate of the project so far:

Base Ivo Car: $20
Ross Gibson engine: $34
SLIXX rear wrinkle wall slicks: $7.50
SLIXX resin TF wheel set: $5.50
DM Fittings - 2 sets #3 Combination fittings; $20
DM Fitting Line - #3: $4.75
DM Street Magneto - Red Wire: $5.65
Various plastic rod and sheet stock: $2.50
Various decals, markings (minus paint): $10.50

That's $110.40 for this project, without considering paint. Once you throw that in it's going to be $120 easy. The original Ivo car, I have about $80 into, my Pennzoil dragster, close to $150. This is why I can only afford to do these once in a while!!!! But like I also said, this car has been in the planning stages for maybe 3 months, and it's coming out about as I expected. I have had some problems with some of the details I wanted to include, like the aftermarket engine. There have been fit issues and there will still be problems with the bodywork once I start getting more into that. I still haven't decided on a color yet, I am thinking maybe a green, either a dark pearl or maybe an Aztec Gold even. I'll have to look through my decals and see what will look good.


----------



## Rondo

That is a badass machine Pete! The combination of modern engine in a FED is pretty cool and a little scary. No crazier than a Funny Car though, I suppose. Have you ever worked on the Revell 1/16 cars? Sometimes a good deal can be had on them. I can only imagine what you could do with those.

Ran across a new magazine yesterday. Elapsed Times from the photo archives of Car Craft. It's something like Hot Rod Deluxe which is my favorite rag. Don't know if it will be a regular publication or a special. Lot of vintage and nostalgia drag stuff though.


----------



## Pete McKay

Rondo, I have built two of them, and I have one still in shrink in my collection but it's autographed. All three were/are the Beebe and Mulligan cars, Dave Beebe was a good friend of mine when I lived in Porterville, California where he owns a used car lot and a U-Haul dealership. The car is signed by he and his brother Tim. John Mulligan unfortunately lost his life in the car in 1969. One of the two built cars was given to Tim, the other to Dave in late 2003. I had also done a Pure Hell funny car for Dave in 1/25th scale as that was the car he campaigned in the late 1960's.


----------



## Pete McKay

OK, did some of the plumbing today and worked a little on the body. An hour sure flies when you have so much left to do. 



















About 80% of the fuel lines are in, no ignition yet and I still have to do the blower straps. There's other smaller details like the linkage for the butterfly on the blower and a small 2 gauge cluster on the back of the engine. 

Since this will be an open chassis car except for the nose I worked the body panels a little, reshaped the sides under the headers and filled in the hole in the back of the body for a chute mount. The front of the body will be started once I get all of the chassis done, about another hour on the engine then maybe an hour on the cockpit. The forward body panels will take probably 2 hours based on how long everything else has taken. Still no idea on a sponsor, mulling over the decals and trying to decide on a color as well.


----------



## Pete McKay

Turns out to be an hour on the engine and about 30 minutes on the cockpit, but the chassis is done with the exception of the steering linkage that will have to wait for the body.



















The bodywork has been painted but not installed. The bottom wing portion of the body will not be removable but the cowl will. It's not something I'm going to make a habit of taking on and off though, it's a very tight fit and can lead to it being scratched, so with very few exceptions it will remain on the car.

I also decided that the airfoil portion of the rear wings, and possibly the front ones too, will be the same color as the body and not silver. Nearly all of my reference pictures show those parts being a natural metal, for this car since there is an abbreviated body on the car I want as much as I can to be the color. Sponsorship decals will also be abbreviated, minor things like it's AA/TF markings and sanctioning body, main sponsor and a few minor ones will be all. The whole body is a deep pearl green ( the color of $$$), almost an emerald shade. It will be pretty but the entire tone of this project is that this is a racer, not a show car.


----------



## Pete McKay

Well I'm just a couple of days shy of 6 weeks since I had my finger injury, I took the splint off yesterday and have been working it back and forth a bit. Seems that it's going to be OK but really stiff right now. I've gotten so used to not using it, we'll see how soon I get get it "back in the game". Tomorrow is my last courrse of chemo as well, then blood and marrow testing at the end of next week. 

On the model front I have one of those '50 Austins on the way from V8 models, should be here mid week, I started on the front bodywork on the Nostalgia car and I've started planning for a Revell Alternomad Caprice as a push car for a matching dragster.


----------



## Ian Anderson

You Know, For some darn reason, Fingers, well "ANY DIGIT REALLY" seems to take Forever to heal on the human body, It has to be because we are so focused on them at most times and we Use them ALL THE TIME as well, and at every turn it seems, But it does take a while to heal even the smallest of cuts and burns, So with out doubt and we realize at that point Just how much we really need ALL 10 of them when that happens,...lol..... Ok,..All 12 of them if your my weird cousin Frank,..lol..But that another story altogether, It may also be that we seem to bump them on Everything and Aggravate the injury all over again when that happens, All I know is that is DOES TAKE MORE TIME for some reason......So I do feel for you on that one Mister Pete, No doubt..

Anyway Pete, I have to say here once again, That Engine is "THE FREELEN BOMB", I mean I have seen engines built on this site that would take you back by other builders from time to time now, But that thing TAKES THE CAKE, man you have out done your self on that one, IT LOOK TOO REAL DUDE, like it could do a 1/4 miles EASY,...."Out Freeken Rages", and once again,....."Like freeken always my friend"....lol...lol...."WOW",..Very nice work......* (A+)*




*Ian*


----------



## Pete McKay

Thanks Ian, I'm actually working on a deal regarding these engines, I'll be able to say more about that next week.

We're coming to the last few hours on the car, like I said the back half is painted and done.










Basically this is a small town guy, no big sponsors and a simple paint job. Detailing is to the 10th degree though, even the handle for the 'chutes is located in the cockpit. 

I started working on the forward body. I did a mock up in 0.030 sheet and it was way to thick, so I trashed it and did a different pattern from 0.010 sheet. It so far has been better, I need to shape the end plates for the front wings and some other minor details.










I had intended to be able to remove the forward part of the body but unfortunately won't be able to because of the tie rod. I won't glue it down though, I will be able to lift it up ti peek under it to see the detailing. If I can later figure out a different tie rod arrangement I'll do that and have it removable. I may still shorten this piece to be able to see the fuel tank and electronics box, that decision I'll make tomorrow after weighing the tie rod options.

Here's a length and size comparison with the original Ivo car. Remember, both of these started life as the same kit:


----------



## Rondo

Yes sir, your dragster is looking fine. Almost a shame to cover it with bodywork. :thumbsup: on the green. Fuelers demand an outrageous color.


----------



## Pete McKay

Rondo, the green is spectacular in the sun, I found my "Envy" decals but decided to hold onto those for a future green car project. This color will be revisited.

Some final shots with the nose body work done. I did cut it back to the cross bar before the fuel tank, and slanted the sides to match the rear bodywork.




























Joe's Sunoco and Sonny's Automotive wound up being the sponsors. Overall I am very happy with this project. It seems like it took a long time but with my health restrictions it probably helped make it a better project. It's already a head turner with my neighbor and his friends, and has a great place on the shelfs between the Ivo car and the Eddie Hill car. Sort of the geneology of the dragster...










I am working on professional shots being taken of these three cars together. Dennis at V8 Models wants to put my cars on his website, I think it's a good deal and will help his business.


----------



## Pete McKay

*GM Goodwrench 1955 Chevy Pro Mod*

So, on to the next project, shall we?

I have a good friend who is a Dale Earnhart Sr. fan, and despite his choice of driver he and I get along fairly well. Some time ago I did a Vega dirt modified in Sr's paint scheme, the car is displayed proudly on this guys shelf. But I have always wanted to to "that scheme" on other cars, such as a nice drag car. 

Now GM Goodwrench is no rookie to the drag racing scene, in fact Warren Johnson has for years campaigned cars under their sponsorship. But only his 1998 Firebord was close to the scheme I wanted to do.










Mark Christopher is one of the latest to sport the checkers, but in a yellow Cobalt...










But I digress. 

I want old Ironhead's black car with the silver lowers with a thin red stripe on a....say, 1955 Chevy Pro Mod. And as luck, and Ian Anderson, would provide, I happen to have one and a fistfull of GM Goodwrench decals in the parts box. I have enough decals to really get a great choice for making this car. I also wanted to sort of stick to NASCAR's color choices, Dove Gray for the chassis, roll cage and interior tin, that sort of thing. 

This should be a relatively easy and quick build since I have all my fingers back. Not sure what level of detail this one will become, I guess once I get going I'll decide that one.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

First off Pete, glad to see you are doing okay. Second off, love that FED ! That thing is just too cool! Pricey, but VERY cool! 

Mo


----------



## Pete McKay

Mo, as far as pricy projects go it's about average. I'm learning a few short cuts, instead of using the expensive machined AN fittings I'm starting to use 0.060 hex plastic rod and drill my own and dip them in chrome before painting them with the red and blue clear acrylic. Instead of metal fitting line I'm using thin core silver soldier, and instead of braided line I use the same soldier that had been run through folded over coarse sand paper. It has cut the cost of an engine detail down from $60 to about $10. The only thing I can't replicate are the linkages, but with heating up and stretching the sprue the parts come on I can do some of the rods.


----------



## Pete McKay

Can you believe it? I have 6 partial sheets of GM Goodwrench or GM Performance decals and there is not a single one that will be suitable to make this car like I want it. Now I can go ahead and paint it, order a decal sheet from Patto's but that sort of defeats the whole purpose of doing it with stuff I have. For that matter, if I was going to order a decal sheet I'd rather order something like a "Jungle Jim" funny car sheet and do it like that. I do have, conversely, some really nice decals that will I think instead find their place on the car, so scratch the GM Goodwrench look. 

I have been working on the engine, so far I have not flipped the coin to see how detailed this car will be. I can't hit every one of them out of the park, besides being time and resource consuming they are mentally wearing to work on that much detail. There are long hours of researching, looking at the Sonny's website at engines...very tiring. But I'm not to that point yet, I may be tomorrow but we shall see.


----------



## Pete McKay

Put this thing in a junior dragster and make a pass!!!


----------



## Pete McKay

Flipped the coin, it came up lime green.



















This is a tough color to get right, it's very heavy because it's a metallic, and it's an enamel so it dries slowly, and you have to have a really good base coat since it's very transparent. So, after a white primer, a pearl white base coat and I would say a good 6 coats of the metallic lime green I got what I was looking for. You can see the pearl under it, it gives this a sort of depth in the sunlight. If you look carefully at the pictures, especially the top one, you can see the pearl peaking through in the form of a red to purple shift in the light. 










Chassis is no frills, just a nice, crisp paint job and clean construction so far. Black tubes with a shiny silver interior tin. I subbed out the directional wheels for the one's from the 1957 Pro Mod on this one, I have plans for the directional wheels later down the road. Modern yellow Goodyear decals places this car from 2003 to present day.


----------



## Ian Anderson

That's a killer paint job Pete, Perfect shade of lime green as well, and A FLAWLESS COVERAGE,.. with just a hit of metallic in it as well, or a lest it looks that way from my side, KILLER none the less my friend, Speaking of cool, 
That's Little V8 super charged is OFF THE FREEKEN HOOK, ..."I WONT ONE"

I have seen a Much Smaller V8 Running on something way back, I think it was a magazine article is all, But never one like that dude, Super charger and all, I thinking a 
REMOTE CONTROL dragster would be so very cool with that, NO DOUBT, And once you have the power station like that, its IN THE BAG to build from there if you new what you where doing, I wonder how he's keeping it cool,...

I see the fans on the control side there, But I don't think that would be good enough really, Not for very long setting there like that running, And I Bet it goes through Rings and bottom end Just as quick as a real one as well, 
OR EVEN QUICKER...lol....Now,...as far as Controlling it DOWN THE STRIP in a drag car Remote, ???, maybe a deferent story.......lol



*
Ian*


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Great paint choice on the '55 ProMod. Dark green, silver and purple graphics maybe?


----------



## Pete McKay

Mo, actually most of the graphics is lettering:




























As much as I liked the color this one just didn't do it for me. I probably would have been better to leave it just green with the class numbers on the window. I may take them off tomorrow, I don't know. I hate wasting decals but it's better than wasting the whole project.


----------



## Pete McKay

This morning my nephew laid claim to the car so I guess it has found a home. I just wasn't all that impressed with the build I guess, it looks too much like a "model". Anyway, my '50 Austin will be here shortly and THAT project will be something to see.


----------



## Ian Anderson

The Decals are ok Pete, I'm not crazy about the lack of any real imagination or Font choice my self the way they where made dude or anything about them really, I'm not sure what it is YOU DONT like about them as well, But Red just doesn't fit on that KILLER GREEN PIANT JOB as well as you can see my friend, I'm sure you could have come up with something More special on it if you really wonted to anyway as well Even if it where just some kind of Pin Striping Detail job, But If it will be heading OUT THE DOOR or away from the other collection now anyway, Maybe that's doesn't matter in this case, and As long as Your nephew likes it dude, I cant see why you couldn't just live with it for now as well, and save the effort for a build you are plaining on Putting next to the rest of them really for a better combination of paint and decals at this point,....If that would work better my friend..

I would really like to see a Better shots of the build my self here mister as well, Your lighting and clarity are GREAT, like always, just That I SAVE all your build pictures my self of all the killer builds you do for my library now, and would like to have seen NOTHING in the background in this shot of this build, But I can live with these shots as well if I must,....lol.... Anyway, GREAT BUILD Pete, LIKE ALWAYS,...

I love the color and the combination of the tinted windows as well as the Muscle look on this thing and Most everything about my self dude, Maybe I should let you look at my Decal collection to see if YOU DO WHAT to switch these out for ones I might have to fit it better in your eyes, I HAVE A LOT OF THEM NOW MAN, but if you say the word, I will lay them out in a shot for you to have a look..





*Ian*


----------



## DOM-19

Pete,great job, i also have a 55 chevy streetburner, i just crushed it under my rear wheels of my suv.after seeing your great workmanship.pete what tires & rims did you use & where do you get "goodyear decals ==dom


----------



## Pete McKay

Ian I think you hit it, I think it's the red on the green that just didn't fit. Not that red and not that green I guess. That green is more suited for something gold and black maybe. But again the nephew loved it so I have no problem passing it along. Some of the SLIXX sheets are great, I had laid out those decals and they look "just alright: prior to going on the car, it's once they were on that somehow they just didn't fit. My lighting is a lot better here than was at my old place, I've managed to get some great shots of the builds.





































Dom, the wheels and tires were from the '57 Chevy Street Burner, the '55 has the really cool directional wheels I wanted to use on an upcoming project so I swapped them out. The '57 Super Gas car got the body crushed so I'm slowly parting out everything else.


----------



## Pete McKay

I played around a little with bits and pieces from the junk yard, this color will be visited again but done differently. I've been playing with different base colors to see which one works best....now, on to the next big thing.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

I love that Limelight Dart !!!


----------



## Pete McKay

Yeah Mo, that thing is a retna burner in full sunlight. I had the adjust the camera half a dozen times to just keep it from being bleached out in the shot.


----------



## Pete McKay

*1950 Austin Coupe A/GS*

Got my Revell/Model King 1950 Austin Gasser today, this is the latest in"CAR"nation of an old favorite that goes along with the '40 Willy's, Thames Panel and Anglia. It has a flip front end and opening doors.










This is a GREAT release, the decal sheet along is phenominal with options for 4 different cars. The author of the decal sheet also built the kit...

http://homepage.mac.com/ssven5/Sites/Svensworldofwheels/images/MK50austin_page.html

The look I'm shooting for is this one, I'd like to do it with the blown motor instead of the injected one but I would need to get the Crowler scoop, with Crager mags 










This project will be the first of a 3 piece rig, car, trailer and tow vehicle. The trailer will be scratch built, tow vehicle will probably be a 1950's era Chevy or Ford pickup. Tonight it's a visit to the parts box, for tomorrow, WE BUILD!!!


----------



## mopar marv

I'm on dial up internet so it took me most of the night to read through this thread but I have to say it was worth the eye strain. 

You build some awesome models! And I really love that sublime SS Dart.

I sent you a PM about some AMT dual cam hemi parts,let me know if you want them. I'll bet you put them to better use than I would.


And I would like to join in wishing you a speedy recovery from your health issues so you can get back to building some more cool models. If I could only work on mine for an hour a day, I'd go out of my mind.


----------



## DOM-19

Pete & ian , what do you think i should do with spray can,s which i have to use ,the "boyds" paint job i had a nitemare it came in yellow i sanded it some came out good some bubblely ? Should i prime all paint jobs first & with what -or what-dom


----------



## Pete McKay

Testors hasn't made Boyd's paint for at least 3 years, that's when the contract expired after Boyd's death in 2008. I'm not sure if spray paint has an expiration date but I toss cans I haven't used in a year or so. You didn't say when it bubbled, was it on a reapplication coat? If you sand a color you have to wait until the paint "heals" or cures, spraying new coats over a half-cured paint job can cause serious orange peal. I don't prime that often but I always prep my surface.

I bought some decal paper yesterday and I'm going to try my hand at making some decals with my computer printer. I had planned on this Austin being sponsored by a fictional race team, Thomas and Weitz out of Eugene, Oregon, but I have a great deep blue pearl that matches the "High Roller" decals really nicely. I can also scan the decal sheet and make a smaller decal for the door of the tow rig.


----------



## DOM-19

Thanks pete i will heave out 2 can,s of boyds ,they did not spray good right from beginning, even when i sanded car ,i just used testors reg. Yellow ,i think i screwed it up, ready to heave out car ==dom


----------



## 71 Charger 500

The blue Austin with the Cragars looks pretty cool. Those terrible wheels and tires in the kit have always kept me from buying it. I've always disliked those Revell tires and wheels, they just look toyish to me.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Dom, before I tossed those Boyds paints, I'd try heating them up in hot TAP water first and see how they spray out. Then if they are still junk I'd probably give them a toss. DO PUT THE CANS IN BOILING WATER !!!!!!!! Use only hot water from the faucet. I put mine in a small milk carton and cover it with a dish towel that is folded over several times and leave it for a few minutes. Take the can out, dry the can off to prevent any water from getting in the paint as its sprayed and then spray as normal.

Mo


----------



## Pete McKay

Mo, the new tires aren't bad, really nice rubber tires with wider than normal '60's era slicks. I've been working on making some of my own decals, since I have the white paper I've been doing mostly contingencies. They won't make it on this Austin since it'll be a retro job but I have a Revell '68 Charger in the wings that they probably will.


----------



## Schwinnster

I know I'm getting old Pete, but is that 50 Austin gasser ever been out before? I was thinking at first it was the old Anglia kit, but knew it looked different just couldn't figure out how. 

Looking at the box art on that Austin, looks like that dropped axle gonna be scraping on the tarmac Best keep them front tires properly inflated- LOL!

I gotta put my vote in for that Dart of yours as well.:thumbsup: 
Had me a 1:1 68 Dart that I drove around sideways a lot until some clown rear ended it:drunk:


----------



## Pete McKay

Schwinn, it's a vet, first showed up in either the late 1970's or early 1980's. The Anglia has been around since the mid 1960's, I know this for fact because my brother built it as "Skipper's Critter" sometime before 1969, he died in Vietnam in January of '69 and my dad kept the model for a lot of years afterward. 

I was a Ford guy but I had a few non-Ford. Most of mine were high performance Chevy's, a '69 Camaro, a '72 Vette and a V8 Vega. I had a V8 Pinto at the same time I had the Vega, and the it nearly killed me. My daughters mom had a '69 Rambler American S/C, the one with the 390 in it, that was a screamer. Come to think of it, she might have been too.... :X


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Pete McKay said:


> Schwinn, it's a vet, first showed up in either the late 1970's or early 1980's. The Anglia has been around since the mid 1960's, I know this for fact because my brother built it as "Skipper's Critter" sometime before 1969, he died in Vietnam in January of '69 and my dad kept the model for a lot of years afterward.
> 
> I was a Ford guy but I had a few non-Ford. Most of mine were high performance Chevy's, a '69 Camaro, a '72 Vette and a V8 Vega. I had a V8 Pinto at the same time I had the Vega, and the it nearly killed me. My daughters mom had a '69 Rambler American S/C, the one with the 390 in it, that was a screamer. Come to think of it, she might have been too.... :X


:tongue: That's all I got to say on that one !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 440 dakota

Dom that paint is a pearl,shake well very well,warm it up,and it requires a basecoat


----------



## Ian Anderson

[email protected] Mo,...





*Ian*


----------



## Pete McKay

Started in on the Austin this evening, haven't gotten too much done yet...










Some changes:

I have swapped out the 12" wide slicks for 10" ones, the reason for this is the rules in 1966 for A/Gas cars limiting them to 10" slicks and 16" wheels. That's essentially the period I am looking at is 1966 though early 1968. The wheels will be zero offset 16" Cragers front and back, the front tires are still the stock low profiles. The diameter of the rear slicks is also smaller so the car is going to sit lower and more level. I'll adjust the suspension as necessary.

The big block 427 Chevy has been exchanged for a much better unit. Right now the engine you see has MoPar heads and valve covers, the plug detail will be removed from the valve covers when it dries making this a legitimate "Semi-Hemi" unit. Injector parts from the Rat Packer, an unknown block and GTX heads and valve covers make it up. Headers are from I believe the GTX, don't hold me to that though. The engine will be fully detailed and hopefully period correct despite my having some problems getting the documentation of how it looked in racing applications.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Pete, are those Cragers in the new kit? They aren't are they? I may have to buy this kit this time around.


----------



## DOM-19

Totally my fault all i did was sand body,shake can of course & screwed up the rest myself =dom


----------



## Pete McKay

Dom, those Cragers are from an old Revell Sox and Martin GTX Ian sent me, the car is slowly being parted out but the body and chassis are slated for a vintage Richard Petty NASCAR project sometime in the future. 

It's raining here today, very rare for this time of year so nothing will be painted. Check back tomorrow...


----------



## Ian Anderson

...And by Dom, he means Mo,....lol....lol..I can tell he needs "MORE REST"






*Ian*


----------



## Pete McKay

LOL, yeah, I have been blown out exhausted the last week. Sorry Dom/Mo. 

Got a window in the rain enough to paint the Austin's chassis semi-gloss black. The suspensions are together and I'll brush them out tonight if I wake up enough. 

Ian, I have a line on that 4-cam Hemi we talked about a couple months ago, and I have the full article from NASCAR about the 1967 GTX they planned to race it in. Later this winter I'll start putting together "the Greatest Car that Never Was", a Richard Petty blue GTX 4-cam Daytona car. Mike's Decal's, Patto's and a few others will be credited.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

No problem, Pete, don't worry about it.:thumbsup:


----------



## Ian Anderson

Sounds good Pete, And Let me know how I might be able to help on this build on my end as well, NO WORRIES..."NOW GET SOME REST DUDE"..And I'm sure Martha is telling you to do the same "ON YOUR END"......






*Ian*


----------



## Pete McKay

I actually took a 4 hour nap, nearly as long as I generally sleep at night. The rain did it for me. 

OK, started to get parts and pieces together for this Austin on the chassis. Now, usually it takes me about half the build before I would get disappointed in a model. The exception being the Rat Packer Chevy II, that one disgusted me as soon as I opened the box, but this Austin is quickly becoming disappointing despite my attempts to save it. 

The engine fits good, the new injector manifold, heads and valve covers and injectors are going to look great, but the suspension leaves a lot to be desired. The rear end is reminiscent of the Revell Stone, Woods and Cook Willy's I recently did, but much less stable. The parts are either way over sized out of proportion or very flimsy, and nowhere in between. Switching the wheels hasn't posed a problem yet but I used the steerable front axle instead of the solid one, which was my first mistake based on how the front springs lack strength. It has just made this front end that much more fiddly. 










Everything has been lowered so the car is going to sit possibly as much as a 1/4" lower and as level as I can manage. I wanted to use a different set of headers but they wouldn't work around this chassis, so the ugly, but interestingly accurate, headers will be used. I had planned on wiring and plumbing this engine, I have sort of gave up on that idea, instead it will just be done "as is" and I'll think of another project to use for the race team I was planning.


----------



## Pete McKay

BTW, we keep getting back to that 4-cam Hemi "that never was". Here's what it looked like....



















Dual overhead cam Hemi.

A pair of 426 dual-overhead cam Hemis might have been produced in 1964 to counter Ford's response to the 1964 426 Hemi, the 427 SOHC, but when NASCAR ruled against Ford's engine, there was no need for the overhead-cam Hemi.

Neither of the DOHC Hemis were ever placed in a car; one was destroyed, the other moved to the Kansas City area. (source: Muscle Car Review. Thanks, Stéphanie Dumas.) Recently, famed engine builder Larry Shepard told us that he has the A-925 cylinder head and other related parts, purchased from the late Dan Napp.

An article by Tom Shaw in Mopar Muscle went into more detail. The DOHC Hemi was project A-925, and it would need to be much more powerful than Ford's SOHC 427, but still rugged enough for racing - and able to conform to NASCAR's rules. Two possibilities were considered, according to Shaw - one using two cams positioned between the heads, in the "valley;" four valves on each cylinder were operated by lifters, pushrods, and lifters. This expensive setup was an unused contingency plan. Nearly as ambitious was an engine with aluminum heads, dual overhead cams, and, again, four valves per cylinder, with pent-roof chambers. (Chrysler had been working with four valve per cylinder engines for a never-completed Indy run in 1963.)

The dual-plane intake manifold had eight runners per side (Chrysler was into efficient and innovative intakes) and made of magnesium - but designed for a single four-barrel carburetor, as required by NASCAR.

The cams were driven by a cog belt, using external cog wheels at the front of the heads. Because the cams were directly above the valves, valvetrain mass was low, so the engine could rev high - a 7,000 rpm redline was specified, high for the era.

Shaw wrote that no DOHC Hemi ran under its own power; they were driven by an electric motor to check the valvegear. Research stopped in 1964 when NASCAR banned the SOHC 427 and Chrysler's own race Hemi. One Chrysler DOHC Hemi reportedly still exists.

Jon Field wrote that there was a third (at least) Mopar DOHC Hemi made — and that he owns it, a 301 cid aluminum-block-and-head engine with twin cams, two cam covers on each head (the plugs are between them), hydraulic tappets, brass valve seats, and four Weber two-barrel carbs (165 cfm each). He says the oil pan holds 10.6 quarts, and that the engine has stainless steel headers, and an aluminum intake; it is apparently functional and runs on regular gas. We don't have any information on where it came from and whether it's a Chrysler effort or an aftermarket modification.

Meanwhile, Chrysler alumnus and historian (of The Ramchargers) David Rockwell told Mopar Action that the A925 engine was a fake — a completely nonfunctional piece meant to impress Bill France into banning Ford’s SOHC engine (Stewart Pomeroy agreed). The one engine was run by an electric motor. The story goes that Chrysler racing chief Ronnie Householder learned about the ban from Bill France, and the engine was then destroyed.


----------



## Pete McKay

...continued...

http://www.nz-hotrod.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?2003-Hemi-Chev&p=27824

Scroll down to post #35.


----------



## Pete McKay

And now that I am Hemi inspired once again... I think I'm going to set this little Austin aside for a while and start working on my '68 Dodge Charger R/T. Since it's nearly midnight here I'll get into more detail tomorrow, but it will be another of my Super Stock Dodge's with a nice Hemi and my own custom printed decals!!! G'night folks!!


----------



## Ian Anderson

...You should REALLY stir up the Natives with that build Pete, No doubt about that, And Are we talking The R/T striped in the back here on that Charger custom ?, If so I found a Great 
R/T Icon you could use to make them with or at least see what it looks like, HERE IT IS...

And I do have the Hole R/T Stripe set Black & While if you needed them in a extra set of decals From a deferent builds, If you need them that is, CJ sent me a set A long time ago on the build I did of that Caterpillar Yellow 68 Charger that I used them on...

That was a DICK LANDY '68 Charger build Those Decals are Kind of tricky to find as well now, MY DOG at the last copy I had to replace the HOLE KIT, At the mail box Even before I could see the kit,...lol....She Went right through the Shipping box and the Model box it's self to get to the kit decals,..lol...lol...that's was a drag let me tell you....lol....But A true story, None the less, Why she attacked it, I will never know,..it has never done that before,..OR SENCE.









*Ian*


----------



## Pete McKay

Ian this one has the tail stripes in red, white and black but it's going to be built as a Super Stock car. I have my own decal sheet for it....










The car is going to be overall white with everything above the door handles being a deep blue, from the bottom door cheat line down will be red. It's going to be a contemporary car so it will have a full roll cage and more than likely a digital display. But power will be strictly the 426 Hemi with a dual carb intake. 

Last night I went through my favorite websites list of Hemi Dodges, and this is what I found: 

From Revell: '68 Dart, '67 and '68 Charger, '67 Coronet (and SuperBee), '67 GTX, '71 Cuda and the great Pro Builder '69 Daytona, one of the best models of that car available. The non-Hemi cars were the '64 330 which has a Max Wedge, and the 440 equipped '70 Challenger, '71 GTX, and '69 Daytona. 

AMT was pretty light on Dodges but they do show a Hemi badged '69 Daytona, '70 Coronet Super Bee, '71 Charger R/T and Daisy Duke's Road Runner, which looks like it may just be a small block car. 

But still, from this selection I should be able to throw together a decent late 1960's era MoPar dealership scene, right after I finish this Charger Super Stock project. I may even throw in a 440 Duster.




























Now THERE'S a project, eh?


----------



## Pete McKay

...wife came home for lunch, that's what I get for living within walking distance of her hopsital...

Seems she likes the idea of a Dodge car lot, said she'd even go for making room for it. Wow. And she thinks I should begin with this 1968 Charger, even has colors picked out. I guess I'll find out tonight what those colors are....hope I get a choice. :X


----------



## Ian Anderson

...lol...Killer choice there Pete, Those decals are "BAD ASS" as well,...lol...lol...I can see many things that could be done there with those my self, and I Love that Gold 440 dude,...."sweet"... and If she picks PINK, I did one in a DUSTY ROSE once, with a Black Vinyl Top and is was SO DARN NICE..





*Ian*


----------



## Pete McKay

Ian, my choices are listed on this chip sheet:










As far as Dusty Rose, 1970 had a color called Moulan Rouge that is sort of a purple-pink. 










Right now is looks like my choices are the Dark Blue Poly or the Dark Green Poly. I can do black and red but since I will be doing multiples of the same car in different colors I can get to those. I will be tossing out anything newer than the 1970 model year, which will allow me to have a '70 Superbird on my lot. I am SERIOUSLY considering doing the 'Bird in Lime Light Green with a black vinyl top. 

I did find a great MoPar chip and interior webiste that gives info in interior colors as well.

http://www.nicksgarage.com/decode/decode2.htm#paintcharts

Scroll to the bottom.


----------



## Ian Anderson

You know, I can now make those decals dude, I took that shot you posed there, WHICH WAS A NICE CLEAR PICK by the way,...lol.. and I am now in the posses of transferring them to water slide with some software mod's,...lol...So THINKS man, Killer score...and as far as those colors go for that 440,.....HUMMMMMMM, I just don't know man, none of them really Hit me well, I know there factory and all that rot, But there is so many chooses one could go with OTHER THEN those dude,..But I understand the drill.....No worries....I just like Complete Customs my self is all I guess,...lol..lol




*Ian*


----------



## Pete McKay

Well, I could do it all black with this license plate...










I'm about sold on the dark blue poly since that's the only can I have that hasn't been used. I'm thinking that with a medium blue interior.


----------



## Schwinnster

Bummer on that Austin build Pete-- but _really_ enjoying all the HEMI stuff! Stinkin' politics gets into everything Can't wait to see that 440 Duster happening-- and I vote for the orange one:hat: 

Cool beans on the wife agreeing to make room for *'the lot'*


----------



## Pete McKay

Schwinn, it means I get to build buildings too. I don't think that MoPar actually "made" the Duster in a 440 size but it would definately be cool to do a factory one-off. 

OK, the '68 Charger is going to be a 440 single carb car, EE-1 Dark Blue with medium blue interior. I'm thinking the white tail stripes but I may leave them off. I wired the stock distributor a bit ago, I'll be working on the engine in the morning. Since I got my printer fixed I'll be making my own California plates for these cars.


----------



## 440 dakota

Pete the decals are awesome and thanks for the Hemi cammer info thats more info than I remember seeing when they were coming out of the woodwork 20 yrs ago,the Duster was never avalible with anything bigblock,Dart yes Duster no in fact I think that orange one is fairly local to me and was one of the first ones done along with a lime green one from the same owner he then did a Hemi if I remember right 

what was/is ?? the company that was/is selling all the auto colors in bottle for air brushing i remember they had a huge selection


----------



## Pete McKay

As far as I know Testors has about the best. They don't have the Ditzler numbers but the names for a lot of the colors are the same. As we all know paint on 1:1 cars oxidizes, so getting a perfect match isn't that big of a deal. 

http://www.testors.com/category/137169/Lacquer_Paints

Click back up on the enamels too for a bigger selection. They even have smoked window tint. Also click over to the Model Master line and then down to the Auto Lacquer paints, that's the line I tend to stick to, fast drying, great coverage and close to OEM colors.

Schwinnster, I'll get back to the Austin someday, pickings around here sometimes get pretty thin, I start dragging things out of the junkyard to build when they do.


----------



## Pete McKay

A friend sent me this link this morning, suggested that instead of a car lot I should do a burger joint scene, like in American Graffiti. 

http://vlm32.com/savedHTML_2/thecitythattimeforgot.html

About 18 years ago I was part of a model project that recreated the cruise strip scene for that movie at a contest that Wolfman Jack was judging. My assignment was to make Suzanne Summer's 1956 porthole convertible T-Bird. The car appeared pink in the movie because of the reflection from a lot of the neon but it was actually white. Anyway....

The burger joint would take less cars but more figures. Not a problem since Fujimi makes a few that can be reworked into various people so not everyone looks like a clone. There used to be a place out near here called Merle's, 2 years ago it was closed and remodeled but it would make a good subject. Another possibility would be a Simon's, they were all over the place in SoCal in the '60's and early '70's. Another option would be a modern Sonic drive in, that way I could still use muscle cars and have a nice LAPD Dodge with one pulled over for "display of acceleration" or something. I could have a 1967 Hemi Charger sitting next to a new SRT-8 Charger too just to show the progress...


----------



## Ian Anderson

Most of us have Seen that link now out here, I'm pretty sure, and Those are nice pictures and some Great work as well as some great effort and skill setting it ups, But I'm just wondering if some Or all of them are not Diecast cars, We will never really know the real story more then likely on that, But its cool none the less, anyway I was trying to leave you a Much larger (I'M) just now on some things we talked about as well, But this site must be hurting for room, Or money OR SOMETHING, Because you have NO REAL ROOM to send any kind of message with out Cutting it all to peace's there, as well as posting any picks, So there was a lot left out of that messages that really needed to be told THAT I JUST CONTNT GET TO like that in that message my friend, but I will send an E-Mail when I can on more details and more of the story on the kits, WHEN I CAN, I have some more work to be done ALL THIS week here, so I will be IN AND OUT, no times for builds tell that's over.....But I will keep checking in as well..


*
Ian*


----------



## Pete McKay

Did some work on the Charger today, mostly paint and some chassis parts...



















This thing is darker than my ex-wifes heart. The Deep Metallic Blue from Tamiya (TS-53) is so close to black it's difficult to see where I painted the frame rails. Let me assure you, I did. Some of the suspension parts are large and clunky, like the rear leaf springs, but it's not unlike the Revell Hemi Dart in that respect. The steering is posable, I liked that a lot and may have the steering wheel turned slightly to match the front wheels. 

Even though this is a 440 Magnum R/T car I went with the steel wheels and dog dish hubcaps. For me on a muscle car it just makes the model rather than using the mag style wheels. The red line tires are always a problem, why Revell chose to make the red line a decal is beyond me, it should be a vinyl transfer at the very least and pre-stamped on the tires is even better. I'm sure many an amateur modeler just simply gave up in trying to get the dang things on. I have a technique, a secret, that gets them on straight every single time, no hassle. I haven't decided on red or white for the stripe, or even if it will have one just yet. On this color I think the red would look the best. 

I don't have a lot of cash right now so some corners are going to be cut on the next few steps, I have to sacrifice accuracy to a degree for economics. The engine assembly will start tomorrow, I was planning on cheating and doing the 440 in Chrysler Engine Red, but I looked and found that Grabber Blue, a Ford color, is close to the blue that the 440 usually came in. I've also had to reconsider doing the interior medium blue, instead it will be various shades of gray. I only have two tones of flat blue, both are off the wall military colors and don't come close to the pictures of the real car interior color. I do have multip-le shades of gray in both flat and semi-gloss, as well as flocking for the carpets. I don't have the figures as to if a gray interior was available with the Dark Blue Poly exterior but I don't see why it couldn't have been. 

The other thing is I spent about an hour collecting license plates from Google. This sheet, when printed at 4X6 inch format, makes the plates the perfect size for my cars.










I have included California plates from just about every era I could find, even included a couple of State plates for like police cars and one Diplomatic plate just to fill in a spot. Printed on a piece of photopaper this things are perfect for cars. I still need to crop out the reg stickers for the front plates but that won't take but a few minutes once I get that far in the project. I can even blank out a plate and make one personalized...

More later...


----------



## DOM-19

Pete, i,m not %$#^ you are the best,watch the health issues, i have to watch mine also ,ian will be on track soon ==dom


----------



## Pete McKay

Working on the interior today, there won't be anything done this evening through Friday evening because I'll be out of town. 

I went with the medium gray because of the body being so dark, I wanted the interior to at least be some what visible. I threw down some medium gray flocking for the carpet, then shot all of the interior parts with a medium gray primer. Once dry I'll dry brush some gray texture powder into the crevices and then shoot a semi-gloss clear over them. Seat belts, front and back, will be visible. 



















The car will not have power steering or air conditioning, the only thing on the accessory belt is the alternator/generator. I looked at the dash and was thinking of making it a radio delete car too but I left it in. The steering is cranked about 1/4 turn to the left, so the tires will be too.


----------



## harristotle

I didn't realize the Chrysler engine came in a blue like that... always learning something new! 

Nice build so far!


----------



## Pete McKay

They were not common, no Hemi's were painted blue that I can find, all were "Hemi Orange" but I've found about 2 dozen pics of 440's painted in Chrysler Engine Blue. The color was used more on the slant 6 and the 340. 



















The Dodge resources I have aren't as good as the Chevy one's, they don't give me a list of what plant painted their engines what colors in what time periods.


----------



## harristotle

Interesting... looks similar to some Pontiac engines.


----------



## 440 dakota

check out this link kinda breaks down by year cid and colors

http://www.turbinecar.com/misc/enginecolor.htm


----------



## Pete McKay

See nnow that makes sense. For 1968 the standard 440 engine would have been that blue/green color. Mine is more blue than blue green but it'll work.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Depending on the year, 440's were indeed painted both orange and blue. The slant six can be found in both blue and red. 

This Charger is looking very, very nice. I understand why you are doing the gray interior here Pete. Money gets a bit tight at times and sometimes we just have to make do. On a 1:1 Charger, you would gotten to choose between a blue, black or white interior with that blue paint job. Not sure of the other brands but at Mopar you could have even mixed the colors. Blue seats with white door panels and things like that. Would have either been blue or black carpet. If you knew the right people you get just about anything you wanted.

I am NOT busting your chops at all man because i love this Charger model, it looks great. I really like those turned wheels and steering wheel. I would have never thought to do that. Cool idea. One more thing. Whats your secret for getting those red stripes on the tires?????

Mo


----------



## Pete McKay

Mo, I appreciate the info on the interior. I have flocking in black, cream, and this gray. I had intended to get all of the basic colors but that will have to come later. The colors in blue I had were like a duck egg German blue and some really pale blue that is used on tank interiors. But as you can see, the gray is just fine. With that color, what were the tail stripe choices?



















I need to re-dust the interior with gray to get more depth in the creases but seat belts really help set it off. I also know the belt material would have probably been gray but I don't have gray belts. 

The 440 is basic wired, all of the plug wires are there and wired to the coil. I even included my trademark when doing engines, a dipstick. Once done it will have all of the heater hoses and ventilation hoses in place. I still have some battery hardware and wiring so I'll even do the battery. 

One the redline tires, I may have to do a video for it like the one I did for polishing out window scratches. It's a complicated process, somewhat messy and wet but like I said, it works 99.9% of the time. 

OK, this is it from me until Saturday morning. I'll be out of town until then, when I get back it'll be time to work on the engine bay and get the body on the chassis.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Pete, the Bumble Bee stripes would have been black, white or red.


----------



## scottnkat

Looking really sharp there, bud. Looks like it'll be a beaut


----------



## Pete McKay

A couple of progress pictures today, getting closer to getting it done. 



















I have about an hour to go in the engine compartment, throw the red stripe on the tail and some other smaller details. I'm not entirely happy with the foil again, but I didn't have a steady enough hand to paint them. I left off the chrome around the wheel wells as a result. 

I had planned to do a few street cars over the next month or so, I'm going to curtail that for now. I started pricing out projects and it's more expensive to build an all out detailed street car than it is a nicely detailed racer. I am planning the Doomsday Hemi Richard Petty car this fall, once the engine arrives, and I am planning something particularly interesting with that '50 Austin in a few weeks. Once the Charger is done I'm going to take a couple of days off as my treatments will keep me on the road most of the week. I can work on some of the details for the Austin in the mean time.


----------



## Ian Anderson

Looks great Pete, NO DOUBT ABOUT IT,....... Hey how about a Bare-Metal Foil Lesson SOMETIME MY FRIEND, I have No clue how to apply that stuff my self, Sure would love to learn,.....
Then I could Toss the Silver Pins out and use some of my Bare-Metal Stock on my builds.....LET US KNOW ON THAT if you would, I know your not felling great these days and all but, If and when, AND IF you wont to, We will enjoy the lesson, I KNOW I WILL....Thinks




*Ian*


----------



## Pete McKay

Ian I would except for the last 2 cars I've not been happy with the metal foil I've done. Like I said I would rather paint the chrome trim, it looks better IMHO, but my hand isn't as steady right now. I'm probably even going to put off finishing up this engine until I get my shakes settled.


----------



## Schwinnster

The Charger is looking mean 'n nasty Pete:thumbsup: Love the paint-- almost looks like the top of the car- hood, roof, trunk lid-- are a satin black. Hope you're feeling better soon so you can finish this up.

Ian, I finally tried the BMF last year on a 64 Impala. Really not as scary, intimidating as I thought. Basically, you just cut a piece of the BMF a little bigger all around than the area you're gonna put it on. Then peel the backing paper off and carefully lay it over the trim, etc. Once you're happy with how it's laying, carefully burnish it down, using your fingernail or- very carefully-- a 'dull' toothpick, to get it down in the crevices. Then grab yourself a brandy new #11 Xacto, or similar, and start following the edge of the trim. Like Pete says, gotta have steady hands for the operation, so don't be trying it when you first wake up, or after 8 cups of coffee










Took me a long time before I got the guts to try it-- thought I was gonna ruin the paintjob, etc. Just take yer time-- it's well worth it. (speaking of well worth it...... I really oughta finish up this street racer)


----------



## mopar marv

Dang Pete you aren't kidding about how dark that Blue paint is. You really have to look to tell its not black. It looks mighty nice though!


----------



## Pete McKay

Big mistake last night. 

Shot the Future clear out of an airbrush, first time in long while that I've done that. I didn't notice it when I shot it but in the sunlight this morning the car looks like it has been through a dust storm. There's no way to removed the Future without messing up the entire body at this point. I'm not sure where all the dust came from, the airbrush was clean, unless it got it from my compressor which is mounted outside or from in the ambient air. In any event, this is how it looks.



















It's most noticable where the clear coat pooled, like in the gill vents and at where the top meeds the rest of the body. I'm nogt sure what sort of back story I could create...found in a barn maybe, sitting in a garage waiting for the owner fo come back from 'nam. Or just a dusty old '68 Charger. 

I still need to finish the engine bay, radiator, heater hoses, brake booster, etc. I'm probably going to wat a few weeks before I do that, right now my hands aren't up to that sort of work. These pics were shot just after the sun came up, I'll try to get something better in a little less bright light.


----------



## Ian Anderson

Thinks Schwinnster, And I knew about all that really, But it helps to hear if from some one else like that as well who has NO DOUBT used it many times, and I appreciate the lesson, So don't get me wrong, Kind of wonted to see it done is all, But I have the Basic idea on how its done now anyway, I will just have to Put it to practice I guess to get it right now, THINKS for the heads up....And nice 64 dude, very sweet,.....

It is very hard to tell just how many kits we have all build in all this time on this form like this, As I'm sure you already know that, and I'm sure you have done some Great builds as well and would love to look at them sometime my self, NO DOUBT ABOUT IT, I to have many That ARE NOT SHOWN making it hard to judge my builds even with a 4000 hit thread like this in this short time I have been on here, THERE HAVE BEEN MANY that are not shown...Up tell now all I have uses is The Chrome Paint pin of Nylon Silver pin striping tape for the job, need to Diversify is all, and I Now have Lots Bare-Metal Stock now in ALL OF ITS FORMS as well, so I need to start using it is all...



And Pete, Marv is not kidding there dude, That's is a VERY DEEP DARK BLUE PAINT no doubt it man, sure looks black to me on this end, But I know it's not,....But once again, It looks great.."KILLER BUILD" and we could not EVEN START to count ALL of your build in all this time, WE WOULD BE HERE ALL DAY AND haft of the next day as well,......lol....lol...





*Ian*


----------



## Pete McKay

Well, I can sort of count mine. I keep the instruction sheets and I write the dates I started and finished. I did 7 Ferrari's earlier this year, 2 Mustangs, a Dodge 330, 4 Nova's, 3 dragsters, 2 funny cars, the green Dart, the lime green '55 Pro Mod that I hated, and 4 vintages racers. That counts to 24, and then there's those that I started and that got stalled like the Rat Packer that my Torah crushed, the '57 Super Gas car that got smashed in my move, the '50 Austin that's now being made into something else, and I can count 3 other cars that were so bad once I started they went straight into the parts bin. 30? Maybe a couple more. 

I'm taking a breather for a week, on Friday I'll be ordering the AMT '53 Ford pick up with the trailer and a '40 Willy's kit. I plan to do a race team, with tools and everything, using my own decals. I'm still sorting out colors and details.


----------



## Schwinnster

Bummer about the dust Pete. Like the back story about it waiting for it's owner to come back from 'Nam. Maybe just cover it with pastel dust? And/or a tarp? Guy used to post on a couple other forums I've been on, (makes awesome old time gas station models in 1/25, btw) did a removable tarp trick. He covers the model with Saran Wrap, then wets something like tissue paper, maybe plain paper towel-- the brown stuff, with 50/50 Elmer/water, drapes it over top of the Saran Wrapped car. When it dries, remove the Saran Wrap, and you got a tarp covered model-- *WHEN* you want it thataway


----------



## scottnkat

that's not a bad idea at all, Schwinnster. I may have to think about that myself. 

I love how this is coming along, Pete. Can't wait to see it when it get all finished.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

That Charger looks great, Pete. The red stripe really sets it off and goes very nicely with that dark blue paint.


----------



## harristotle

It's looking really good. Too bad on the paint, but a little spin on the story like you mentioned and it'll all be good.


----------



## Ian Anderson

PETE, what up dude, Just Ringing your bell Mister,..Been Working like a DOG, ALL DAY, and I just now got back on the net,...I'm Freekin Beet to the bone my friend, but ready for more really,.......lol....lol...you have No idea how much H&D I have raised All ready today,......lol..... I need a LONG COOLD SHOWER NOW, then do some work on one of my builds I guess, 

SO HOWS THE CHARGER COMMING ALONG DUDE, IS IT DONE NOW ???????, where those the last picks there ???..do you wont me to put those in the Archives as well,..JUST LIKE THAT, or are More picks coming ?...That's fine as well just like that dude, So don't get me wrong here,....lol...lol...lol..
I don't need any more Tuff Rounds, already did my 10......lol....lol...lol...



*Ian*


----------



## Pete McKay

Ian the engine compartment still needs the radiator and shroud, the hoses and battery and that's it. I'm still trying to get my hands to the point I can do it all. The rescheduled my treatment for today for tomorrow so the doctors can be there in San Jose, I may spend the day sleeping if I can.


----------



## DOM-19

Pete,i see what you mean "by older kit" 33 willy,s is n.g.this is what i have in my inventory so far, rvel 55 chev. Streetburner,lindberg 37 ford conv.,revel o,reilly & national dragsters,revel nascar 50th.anniversary,dtr pinto modified,amt 8 ball mod. 36 chev., amt 34ford slamer, any of these too old - i dont want to start something that,s n.g.big diff. In older kit,s & newer kits ==dom


----------



## 440 dakota

that 55 chevy although an old tooling goes together quite easy


----------



## mopar marv

Wow, a little sunlight and the clear coat really makes that Blue pop! Sorry to hear about the "dust storm" effect though.

Maybe it would be a good candidate for a garage diorama. Build a rickety old single car garage,put the Charger up on blocks and let a bit more dust build up on it and call it "waiting for some lovin'".


----------



## Pete McKay

*Nostalgia Pro Mod: 1985 Mustang SVO*

OK, raided the junkyard today, I have a few days before my next major project arrives so I decided to see what I could build from 3 boxes of junked cars.

I ran across a Revell 1985 Mustang SVO I bought a few years ago, raided it for the wheels and tires for something else, left the rest of the turbocharged 4 cylinder POS in the box. I have never been fond of the '85 Mustang, it was sort of the odd man out in the styling department, and what Ford was thinking with a turbo 4 in what was their quintessential muscle car is beyond me. But the body was the focus of this project, and the more I tumbled it around my fingers the more my mind started working. This is a very dangerous situation, entire civilizations have crumbled because of this, so I had to be very careful. 

I still have the aborted '57 Chevy Pro Mod chassis on hand, although I had chopped it up into pieces to use in other projects. I grabbed the interior tin and with just a little trimming with a Dremel tool here and there it fit, and nearly perfectly. I pulled the tube chassis front end out of the trash box and lined the front spindles up with the wheel wells. I then had to cut about a full inch off the back of the chassis pan to get the rear end to line up. The end result looks a little like this:



















The huge tubbed rear chassis is very obvious where the back window will be. I will have to make some modifications to the chassis still but everything lines up beautifully. 










The rear wing is the '57 Pro Mod rear wing, it sits beautifully on top of the Mustang's molded in rear spoiler. I'll build a firewall back from the tubs to cover the open area where the trunk is now. I built small tabs for to close the front firewall against the sides of the body, the look great. The rest of the interior door panels, etc., will all be built up from sheet stock as I go. 

Power will be a blown big block, you will quite possible see Tommy Ivo engine parts on top of a 427 Ford block, heads and valve covers. Transmission will be a manually shifted deal, I still have the Lenco parts from the Pro Mod so they will make it in I'm sure. All of the interior roll cage will be scratch built, the stock Mustang dash will also be used. For now this is where is stands, I have a lot of chassis work to do over the weekend but I should have it sitting on it's wheels by Sunday evening.


----------



## mopar marv

Cool idea Pete!! Parts Box rescues take a lot of creative thinking and IMO they turn out to be some of the best looking models I've seen. 

I'm doing something along the same lines to an old MPC '69 'Cuda fastback body but I'm using the chassis and rolling stock from the Matt and Debbie Hayes Pro Street Thunderbird kit[#7440]. Less the Ford small block, of course,lol. You just know its gotta have a modded Hemi complete with home made motor and trans plates.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

mopar marv said:


> Cool idea Pete!! Parts Box rescues take a lot of creative thinking and IMO they turn out to be some of the best looking models I've seen.
> 
> I'm doing something along the same lines to an old MPC '69 'Cuda fastback body but I'm using the chassis and rolling stock from the Matt and Debbie Hayes Pro Street Thunderbird kit[#7440]. Less the Ford small block, of course,lol. You just know its gotta have a modded Hemi complete with home made motor and trans plates.


Take lots of WIP pics Marv. Sounds like something us other Mopar Maniacs will want to copy!

Mo


----------



## Pete McKay

I'm finding that these shoebox Pro Mods make a great base for doing other tubbed cars. I found a resin company that sells just the back half tubbed chassis but this gives me everything even though I have to modify it to a degree. 

I started looking at the engine area, it might be a blown small block instead of a big block, I have about 1/2" less from the firewall to the spindles than I had before. I can set it back more, notch the front of the cowl in front of the windshield and of course the hood will be seriously ported.


----------



## Pete McKay

OK, today so far I have been able to clean up the original parts some, got all of the dried glue and excess paint off the original interior tin and then tubed in the chassis on the front clip and the bottom.



















I have started on the cage, it will be an NHRA legal cage from the mid 1990's with the drivers isolation cage and door bars. The original '85 Mustang dash fit well with very little modification too. As far as a fit is concerned with all of the interior tin I had to fabricate it looks good so far, I need to finish up the drivers side of the head hoops and that's about it. 










I had so make serious modifications to the front clip in anticipation of which headers are going to work. I may wind up having to make my own, not something I like to do but it's looking like it may be necessary. I'm going to get the chassis completely done, painted and ready before I even start test-fitting engine candidates. I have a lot of room ahead of the spindles but that would cause problems with the pan shape. I also still have one of those resin Sonny's Pro Mod engines with a tall high rise and carbs but I really want this thing to be blown. I have plans to later do the Firefighter Mustang II Pro Stock to sit next to this one on my upcoming shop diorama.


----------



## Pete McKay

OK, started going through some half-dozen engines trying to find one that would work. I did have surprisingly enough room for just about all of them, the one's I wanted that were tight Mr. Dremel fixed. What I cam up with looks like this:



















It's a MoPar 426 Hemi block, heads and valve covers. The valve covers have all of the plug hole detail removed to make it a generic big block. The intake, carbs and the front engine mount is from the '57 shoebox Pro Mod that also donated this chassis, and the bell housing and transmission are a Lenco 4 speed left over from the Ross Gibson Pro Mod engine that went into my nostalgia dragster. I am going to have to extend the front of the chassis about an inch to remount the radiator.

Now I was hoping to make this a blown car, unfortunately after putting together the Ivo blower and scoop it all looked a little anemic sitting on top of this engine....










...so I scrapped the blown engine idea and have gone with a carb set up with nitrous. 

There are two locations I can mount the engine, one is forward with the engine mount in front of the steering rack, the other is with the mounts behind it. Behind it means I have to cut a small tab out of the cowl, this hole will be covered by a cowl induction style scoop that will continue back from the hood. Forward of it and I can leave the cowl along but that means the scoop I'm having to build will be a little steeper in the front to get up to clear the carbs. Since I'll be doing the body last, I still have time to work on that.


----------



## mopar marv

The Chassis and Roll Cage look great Pete! 

Its too bad you didn't start this project a little sooner, I could have thrown a Supercharged 427 SOHC in with the dual cam Hemi engine parts.


----------



## Pete McKay

Marv, the engine that's going in it is a pretty good representative of what would be in the car in the early to mid 1990's. I have one of the Revell Parts Packs 427's coming that will go into the Firefighter Pro Stock I'm doing later this fall. I only have a few more projects planned through the end of this year, things are going to slow down after this one and the "Garage" string is going to end. I'm working on an independent web page that will be showing all of my builds, I will still show the final products here but the modifications and scratch building will be on my commercially sponsored web page.


----------



## mopar marv

Very Cool!! Make sure you post a link so we can check it out.


----------



## Pete McKay

I'll try, the "powers that be" here on Hobbytalk don't necessarily like us posting links to other sites though. There will also be stuff that I will make available on that website, I'll send it out in PM's if nothing else.


----------



## Pete McKay

OK, as promised the chassis in up on the tires and things are starting to fit together.




























The engine is not glued in but that is the "forward" position that I think it will be mounted in. I did miss on judging the wheelbase by about half an inch, it give it a sort of altered look but it's not so far out of wack that I have to fix it. The nose is also a lot longer than I had planned for, with the hood on it might look better.

Exterior color is Pacific Blue by Testors/Boyd's, roll cage to match the body, chassis is gloss black. I have made my own decals for this car, once everything is painted on the body (window trim, etc.) I'll decal it up. The hood however, that's going to take a while. The SVO has an offset scoop on the hood that I had to completely remove and repanel so the hood is flat. Then I'll have to cut it again and build the scoop. Everything else will be done before I start hacking hardcore on the hood.


----------



## Schwinnster

*Wow Pete!* That's one little _monster_ Mustang! So far, _everything_ is looking perfect! Seriously doubt anyone would have the guts to stage up against it!
Glad to see that you obviously are feeling better and busy back at the bench:thumbsup:


----------



## Pete McKay

I think after the first of the year I'm going to lay on my sponsor and try to get a few more of these shoebox Pro Mods to use as bases for other projects. They're not in production naymore but they are plentyful for now, I need 3 or 4 in the closet.


----------



## Pete McKay

*Closing the Garage - Time to move along.*

From the desk of Pete McKay;










Hey guys, I've been working on writing this for about a week now, since I worked out a deal with an online hobby dealer to sponsor a website dedicated to model building that will include my "how-to" postings I have been doing here. This is a two year deal for the domain and website, it will include how to prep and paint resin bodies, chassis and body modifications and engine wiring both with and without commercially available wiring kits. I'll also be doing video tutorials for things like polishing glass like I did earlier this year, I'm working on a list of things to do. I'll also be doing my own line of custom decals for people to download and print using Testors Decal Film. The site will not host a forum like this one, no membership will be required, it will be offered as building tips I have learned and used over 45 years of plastic modeling. 










That's not to say I will be leaving here. I will continue to be a Hobbytalk member as I have since 2006. Most of that time has been as a slot car racer, I came to the model car section early this year and have found, generally, a great reception from everyone here. I have developed personal friendships with a few of you, even traded stuff back and forth. I appreciate all of that, but the deal I made away from this site was too hard to pass up. Over the summer I had the unfortunate need to liquidate much of my 80+ model collection, kits from the early 1960's were sold to cover bills, bills that have now been paid off 6 months sooner than my wife and I had anticipated. With those bills paid off I have created a 50 model wish list for my new collection, a collection I have already started to refill. 










In the next 2 weeks I'll be working on the website, in about 3 to 4 weeks a domain will be secured for the website. Once I have that domain I'll announce it here, but Hobbytalk policy won't let me publish the URL publicly, so if you want it respond and I'll reply with it. The sponsor for my site is not a Hobbytalk sponsor, so this is a sensitive deal. I don't want to step on Hank's toes or insult any of his paid commercial sponsors, this is my deal and I'll keep it that way. 

As far as for posting projects here, the Pro Mod Mustang currently being done will be the last "in progress" car I'll be posting. I will post pictures of completed projects but all 'work in progress' shots of anything I do afterward are going to be on the new site exclusively. 

Anyway, like I said the Mustang will be finished up here but it will be a week or so before I get back to it. The Jewish High Holiday of Rosh Hashanah begins on Wednesday night, it makes for my family 3 days of activities so everything has been put away in preparation for visitors and guests. I will get back to it on October 1st. 

Fast Petey McKay


----------



## superduty455

Pete, I am very happy for you. While I may not post as much as I had early on( I almost stop building in spring and summer) I do take the time to read what you write. You have a lot of knowledge to share and I'm glad you are putting a site together to share it.
I certainly hope this doesn't mean you'll stop being a "regular" here. I enjoy your banter with the others as well.
Count me as one of the interested to check out what you've got going on. 
I wish you the best. I look forward to more of what you can teach us.
Chris


----------



## Ian Anderson

: Well, I don't know what to say my here friend, I really don't Pete, This is a sad day for us To me sure, if this will be All we see from you for the most part out here, I hope it is not because of anything on the site any one might have done to cause you to make this decision as well, I'M SURE ITS NOT, But I know my self, have tried to give as much respect and admiration as possible for this short time we have known you out here, And I to wish you all the luck on the new site like Chris said as well, and would like to be a part of the new site as much as we are allowed as well dude, Let me know what else I can do to help if possible,.And YOU KNOW WHERE TO FIND ME MY FRIEND DUDE,...you always have.......

I really don't know how much longer I will be here really dude, I'm not the best builder in the world and sometimes the presser to do a GREAT JOB, is just to much for my Limited skills out here, But I try and make up for it In camaraderie as well as What skills I do have in a few builds anyway, I will stay for a while longer to keep up morale if possible, But losing you *WILL NOT BE EASY*, that's for damn sure.


*"KEEP IN TOUCH PLEASE"*




*
Ian*


----------



## scottnkat

Wow, Pete - I am sure going to miss all your posts here. Please put me down as one that is interested in wherever your new site will be as I would love to continue to watch your work. I will also continue to watch for the completed builds to be posted here. I wish you much luck in your future and I hope it all works out best for you in the end. Thank you for all that you have contributed - I have learned very much from you. Thanks.


----------



## Pete McKay

Guys, I am still going to post finished products, just not builds in progress. I'm going to be spending a lot on my hobby, several hundred dollars a month in fact, but most of that will be to rebuild my collection. The sponsor of the site is going to provide the kits, I'll be supplying the detail supplies. There's going to be some cool things, but after getting more than 2,000 hits a month on this garage, and more than 100 posts per month, I just wanted to find a better outlet for what I do. I've always said I build for my enjoyment, I post for everyone elses. Now I can do that and hopefully generate some business for the model outlet that is backing me.


----------



## Schwinnster

_Great _plans Pete! Best of luck with them all. The modeling community is going to be an even better place. 
Have a wonderful Rosh Hashanah as well:thumbsup:


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Congratulations Pete. I'm sure your new venture will be a great success!

Mo


----------



## DOM-19

Pete,im sure this idea had considerable consideration,you are the best & i will look at your new web.=good luck


----------



## mopar marv

Sounds like it going to be an interesting website Pete! 

please make sure to let me know when everything is up and running. 

Now that the weather is starting to cool down, I won't be messing with my RCs as much so I'll be dragging out the plastic kits and bashing away. And looking for cool ideas and inspiration.


----------



## Pete McKay

I've been talking with the sponsor, in the beginning the site is going to concentrate on things like painting, keeping it simple with cans and brush paints, getting great looking effects just using basic supplies. If you think about it most modelers will build out of the box and not spend twice the cost of the kit on wiring and other details. 60% of their orders don't include detail aftermarket parts. So, understanding what the customers do, I'm to show them ways to get the most bang out of their out of the box buck. 

With that said I got my first two kits to do, a Stone, Woods and Cook '41 Willys and the '53 Ford pickup and hauler trailer. The Willys will be my first model using my own printed decals and will showcase the use of Metalizer paints. I don't have a focus for the truck and hauler just yet, but it will be built to hail the Willys. Work on both begins over the coming weekend and they will be the first profiled builds on the new website, they will be shown when complete here as well.


----------



## 440 dakota

best of luck on what sounds like a great oppertunity for all involved,also please let me know when its up and going and I know we will all be tuned in and looking forward to some how tos,any chance you have a weathering-rusting segment planned ?


----------



## Pete McKay

I have done some but there was a guy (can't remember who) that did an early 1950's Chevy that was really nicely rusted, check earlier this year, maybe late February or March. I don't do much on that front but it's definately something I might tackle.


----------



## s.moe

Pete McKay.....s.moe,here.....I've only been a member of this site for a few months now, But I've really enjoyed seeing all of your pic's of your builds in progress. You as well as some of the other guys here, have gotten me back into building kits again, after many years of being away from the hobby. And I personally will miss your post's of your builds as you are doing them. I, like some of the other guys here, Wish you well in your new venture and would also like to be included in knowing your new site, when up and going. I really enjoy Hank's site here and will still be a member to it, But also would like to view yours as well. Any ideas, tips or knowledgeable info that any builder can get, is always greatly appreciated. And I personally appreciate your contribution to what you have done for me and the other builders here. I am glad that you will still be posting pic's of your finished builds here, But will greatly miss the on going ones leading up to the finished build, Like the cool mustang you're working on now.....Again Thanks and Good Luck.....s.moe.......out.


----------



## Pete McKay

The Mustang is like a red-headed stepchild, it will grow to maturity but right now it needs it's butt whopped. But just because I have been "busy" doesn't mean I haven't been 'busy'...



















...the Albuquerque, New Mexico on this decal (that I made) is half the height of the In God We Trust on a quarter, or about 1/10th of an inch, and can still be read. Now that, Gentlemen of the Jury, is a pretty good decal. 










This is the type of thing that the new site will have a LOT of, like a how to make your own decals with the Testors Decal Paper. There are limits on this sort of application but getting around those limits is where I come in.


----------



## Schwinnster

Your description of the Mustang...... sounds like *me*-- a _redhead_-- *LOL*, and yep, been getting *my* butt whupped, slowly maturing Great looking Willys Pete, and your decals put it over the top!:thumbsup: Great to see that you're going to show how to do them on your site. Looking forward to it


----------



## mopar marv

Wow!! The Willys is sooo Cool! 


And the decals look fantastic!!


I can't wait to check out the new website Pete. I have got to learn how to make my own decals too.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Mo is a redhead too and got his butt whupped a time or two although I didn't deserve a one of them as I recall !


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Pete, that Willys is wicked now!


----------



## Ian Anderson

*[email protected]*


----------



## Pete McKay

OK, getting a timetable on when the website will be up: Looking at the end of October, which will give me time to document a couple more builds to be included before it's made public. Here's some of the topics:

Glass Polishing (can be also applied to paint polishing)
Tube frame lengthening and shortening
Working with metalizer paints
Special effects with rattle cans made easy (this stuff will blow your mind)
Simple prep for realistic tires
Working with Testors decal film
Street car interiors (flocking, seat belts and simulating leather finishes)

More will be added at a rate of two per month. 

OK, I'm off to Temple to blow the rams horn and dance like it's 5772!!!!!


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Two a MONTH????? Sometimes, I'm lucky to get two a YEAR done !!!


----------



## Dave621955

Congrats on the website Pete. Like superduty I don't do much in the summer but do read the site and between you, Ian, Schwinnster and some of the other regulars it's usually good for a laugh or two along with some good tips. I'll definatly be watching for your upcomming posts.


----------



## Ian Anderson

*"PETE IS A BUILDING MACHINE GUYS", *we all know this by now, ...I mean, Model Glue oozes from his finger tips, His Toes have exacto Blades on them, as well as his nose is a Air Brush Powered my his lugs, and he Drops Styrene Ever time he takes a dump,..lol...lol...."HE'S NOT HUMAN I'M TELLING YOU"..

I mean He may Look like Pete, Sound Like Pete, Even Walk Like Pete, But He's Car Builder Form Mars FOR SURE.....lol...lol..





*Ian*


----------



## scottnkat

ha ha ha - thanks for the visual on that, Ian!!!


----------



## Pete McKay

71 Charger 500 said:


> Two a MONTH????? Sometimes, I'm lucky to get two a YEAR done !!!


It's easier when someone is sending you the kits to do. I pick one, they pick one.


----------



## Pete McKay

Got an interesting email once I got home, from the sponsor, there was a lot of "legalese" in it that I had to go back and re-read. After I did I made a phone call, forwarded it to my million dollar Jew lawyer Jack Abramowitz (his real name) and then called him back. Long story short, there will be no website, not under the "terms and conditions" placed by the sponsor, who I will still refrain from naming. The *just* of the email was that if, for some reason, his sales did not increase by XX% as a result of sponsoring the website that I would assume the cost of the whole thing. In other words I'd have to pay him back for the domain, the website creation AND all of the models he was going to supply for the featured projects. So it looks like I'm going to cut my losses, pay him for the 4 models I have already gotten and call it a day. 

The amazing thing is that after I emailed the guy back and turned him down, offered to pay for the models, etc, the guy told me that it would do a lot for my model building career if I would do the site. My "career".... Dude. 

From January 1983 until May 2003, 20 years, I competed in nationwide contest modeling, I have won more than 150 trophies and plaques including 6 Best In Shows. In local shows I have another 300+ certificates, of which more than 200 are wins. I have a 5' tall trophy for winning the SEMA Model Car Show with a Best In Show in 1998, that model was owned by Tom Barrett until his death in April, 2004 and sat on his desk in his Scottsdale office. I have built cars for guys like Funny Car champ Dave Beebe, racer Danny Ongias, Top Fuel racers Kenny Bernstein and Jack Beckman. I have sold built models for upwards of $250, and this guy is worried my "career" might suffer if I don't do his website? Dude. 

He needs to worry if I'm ever going to order another model from him ever again, much less sting him on my Amazon feedback for trying to screw me over on this deal. OK, so I'm not THAT vindictive but I won't flame the guy by name either. But I won't be buying any models off of Amazon.com from a certain supplier anymore. 

So that's done. Dang it. I saw free models and though to myself, YEAH!!!! Get my collection back!!! Nope. Ah well. Back to the drawing board.


----------



## mopar marv

Man,that sucks Pete! 

but better to figure it out now,instead of several months down the road when some lawyer hands you a bill for thousands of dollars.








71 Charger 500 said:


> Two a MONTH????? Sometimes, I'm lucky to get two a YEAR done !!!


You've got me beat. Its been eight years since I finished one and it was a snap fit slammer.


----------



## Pete McKay

I know Marv, up to that point there was never any talk of a contract or formal agreement. When he mentioned the website would increase his sales I actually told him it probably wouldn't that much, and I think that's what triggered this wanting something in writing deal. It wouldn't have been an issue if he had said a few percent, and if I could at least verify how much it actually did, but he was wanting a significant amount and there was no way I could tell if I met his expectations or not. So now I guess he's looking for another modeler to fill that position and asking me, politely, not to do a website like the one he and I discussed. I'm OK with that, besides this place gets all the traffic I would need anyway. 

Woke up at dawn to start the New Year off right, I'll be in-n-out today in between working on other stuff.


----------



## s.moe

Pete McKay......s.moe,here.....Sorry to hear that your new venture fell through.....But personally glad that you'll be sticking around for awhile,,Right??....Always looking forward to your builds and your pic's of them, as well as your insight and input towards our questions and problems........By the way, Really like your Willys and the decals you made for it.........Hey, since your sticking around for awhile, I seem to remember you had a list made up of some of the things you where going to do on the new site.....hint,,hint,, HOW about here, Man ???? ........s.moe.....out.


----------



## Pete McKay

LOL Moe, ask, and ye shall receive....

A while ago I bought a '50 Austin gasser, a miserable little hunk of plastic, a refugee from the 1970's that should have been retooled or had the mold blocks used as door stops. For some reason I have two of them, one about 60% done and one still in shrink...weird how that works. But the one that was 60% done, about a month ago had an Invasion of the Body Snatchers experience and has been somewhat transformed.










I had envisioned a 1950 Austin Funny Car, a flopper of epic 1960's design, with a shortened tube chassis, a huge honking Ford 427 and pretty paint. After fumbling with the Austin body for about 3 weeks I glued it all shut, filled in the gaps and started sanding. And sanding...filling and sanding...and after 3 weeks, I'm still filling and sanding but finally to a lesser degree. As you can see the hood and doors have been molded shut, even the hole in the hood was closed up. I'm at the 95% point where the exterior body is done, so I went to Hobbytown USA and grabbed me a Revell Hawaiian Funny Car to use for the rest of the project.










Now the biggest problem was going to be how much shorter was the Austin wheelbase compared to the Charger. Well, you see the answer, it was 1.30", or about 3' scale. That's a lot to hack out of a funny car chassis, it meant I would have to move somethings around, like fuel tanks, etc. The chassis itself is made of 0.06" square tubing so building up what I needed wasn't a problem...










Essentially everything in front of the motor mounts was cut out, I saved the front clip and glued it back in at the original angle, and then redid the chassis bars. The piece of plastic you see at the very front was just there to hold it up while the glued dried. I then relocated the fuel tank mounts to rest above the front axle. Everything else in the chassis will be the same; the roll cage won't be moved as it places the driver in where the back seat would have been. Since the Austin body is also a lot taller than the Charger the body will have to be set to ride very low on the chassis, giving it a more contemporary Pro Mod look than as a vintage Funny Car. 










The engine was intended to be a show chrome affair, I had bought several of the Revell Parts Packs engines from V8 Models a while ago, I never really looked at them that close but I figured I'd put the blown 427 in this project. What came out was a chrome plated catastrophe, this is one product that Revell should have reconsidered, especially in so much chrome. For those of you who have ever had parts plated, chrome plating is thick, it tends to eat up detail on engraved parts and makes gluing them together and having them look good nearly an impossibility. My suggesting is strip all of the chome off them by whatever your favorite means is and just paint it chrome or whatever after putting it together. My 427 suffered from bad fit, sink marks, raised pin marks, uneven chrome coverage and generally poor quality control. However, I got it together and am debating now to either rechrome it or just paint it out in metalizer tones. 










Oh yeah, and it is a monster. I will have to make a few modifications since I had to use the Hawaiian motor mounts and the 427's own 3 speed tranny. Plus I will have to build all of the interior tin inside the Austin body too, which is going to be rather time consuming. More to come...


----------



## harristotle

What an awesome build! 

I love those parts packs, I used that parts pack and a few scratch parts to throw this baby together. 









I've toyed with either putting this in a diecast 65 Mustang fastback and routing the ducting or putting a different air cleaner on it and just leaving it as a stand alone engine.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Welcome back Pete!!! Sorry that deal didn't work out for you but we win here!


----------



## Pete McKay

Oh yeah, see, there ya go! You can get an outstanding result with them, it's not impossible, but I like my women with a little less make up in the beginning, if you know what I mean. I'm just saying that anymore of them I get does straight into the Purple Power and gets rid of that nasty chrome. The 427 I'm doing had sink makes on both ends of the valve covers, on both ends of the block parts (which were covered by other block parts) and the chrome was milky on the blower. I have DuraChrome which I dip my parts into that I want to have a flawless chrome finish, it's not beyond me to still do that here.


----------



## harristotle

Pete McKay said:


> Oh yeah, see, there ya go! You can get an outstanding result with them, it's not impossible, but I like my women with a little less make up in the beginning, if you know what I mean. I'm just saying that anymore of them I get does straight into the Purple Power and gets rid of that nasty chrome. The 427 I'm doing had sink makes on both ends of the valve covers, on both ends of the block parts (which were covered by other block parts) and the chrome was milky on the blower. I have DuraChrome which I dip my parts into that I want to have a flawless chrome finish, it's not beyond me to still do that here.


Yep mine had those as well. But like you said the block ones get covered up, and I ended up using different FE valve covers and painting the blower. 

What is this DuraChrome stuff? I've always been curious about finding a way to get a nice chrome finish...


----------



## Pete McKay

DuraChrome is a brand name of a chrome enamel paint you can find in hardware stores. It's slow drying so you can actually dip assembled parts in it and allow them to drip off the excess. The resulting finish rivals OEM chrome finish. It takes 24 hours to dry to the touch, 48 for a full cure. I bought a pint at my local hardware store 5 years ago fo0r $17, I haven't used even 1/4th of it. An alternative would be to get 4 bottles of the Testors Model Master chrome and put it in a larger bottle to dip parts in. I have done that before with a decent result. 

OK, checking the stance and engine placement...




























I had to radius the wheel wells about a 1/2" to get it down to where it would be realistic. I knew it would have to come down at least that far for the driver to be able to see out. Some of the interior tin from the Charger is going to be able to be modified to fit, which is going to be a big help.


----------



## s.moe

Pete McKay.......s.moe,here.....Love what your doing with the Austin...... Can tell that you've done alot of sanding and filling on it to get it to look that good..... I think the chassis from the donor car that you cut down, Looks like it was made for it.....And the pic's with the body sitting on it looks Awesome, Nice stance, and wheelbase alignment too.....Say, did you finish the Pacific Blue Mustang yet ? Can't wait to see the finished pic's of them both.............s.moe.......out.


----------



## Pete McKay

Moe, the "step child" is still on deck, I'll get back to it soon. It doesn't need that much to finish it up, just my patience in getting the hood right. I ran out and the store didn't have anymore in stock at the time.


----------



## s.moe

*OK Pete, Is that hoods or patience your running to get?? Ha Ha........moe....out.*



Pete McKay said:


> Moe, the "step child" is still on deck, I'll get back to it soon. It doesn't need that much to finish it up, just my patience in getting the hood right. I ran out and the store didn't have anymore in stock at the time.[/QUOTE


----------



## harristotle

This build is looking more and more awesome as it progresses! And thank you for the info. on the DuraChrome! :thumbsup:


----------



## Pete McKay

OK guys, last pics before the paint....










Shorty chassis is done, everything that was there for the Hawaiian is there for the Austin but in different places or shorter. I had to shorten the drive line about 1/4" with the 3 speed and the 427 even though the engine sits a little forward of where it would have for the Charger. 



















Body side cut outs for the exhaust are done, I had to be careful because the front of the cut out was in line with the seam from the hood. On one side I split the seam a little and had to re-glue it and then re-putty a little. Interior tin will be the same color as the body, full windows are acetate with cut outs in the back ones for safety. There is no roof trap door for this car, some mid 1960's funny cars had them, some didn't. 










And yes, it will be engineered to lift the body. Color will be dark metallic blue, like the chassis and like the original Hawaiian body would have been. Final assemby should be tomorrow!


----------



## Pete McKay

...gets me wondering...what class would this car have been in?


----------



## Ian Anderson

*"The Fast Petey Class"* .....lol...lol..



lol..lol.Anyway Pete,....... Shipment on Monday on those two, Ran out of time today is all, But No worries.........




*Ian*


----------



## Pete McKay

No rush Ian, I'm going to do the paint on the body this evening, expecting T-storms through the weekend. I have stuff arriving tomorrow and actually a few in the closet now!!!


----------



## Schwinnster

Whoa Pete! that Austin is looking mean and nasty fast, maybe even give that Mustang a run for the money? 
Just got caught up on your website news-- bummer, but from the looks of your last two builds, maybe you could have a 'career' building 1:1 funny cars


----------



## Pete McKay

John, I have built exactly 3 real world racers in my life, one short track car and two straight line cars. One wound up upside down and burned to the ground when I was 17, one lost it's brakes and ran off the end of the strip when I was 20 and the last one is in a garage in a small town about 2 hours south of me where it has been a chicken roost for the last 27 years. I don't think I could fit into any of them at this point in my life, I know the last one I wouldn't, 2 years ago I tried to sit in it without the seat and almost got stuck.


----------



## Schwinnster

Pete McKay said:


> John, I have built exactly 3 real world racers in my life, one short track car and two straight line cars. One wound up upside down and burned to the ground when I was 17, one lost it's brakes and ran off the end of the strip when I was 20 and the last one is in a garage in a small town about 2 hours south of me where it has been a chicken roost for the last 27 years. I don't think I could fit into any of them at this point in my life, I know the last one I wouldn't, 2 years ago I tried to sit in it without the seat and almost got stuck.


LOL-- sounds like your website scenario key word being *ALMOST*


----------



## Pete McKay

LOL, yeah. When the car was built I weighted 210 lbs, I weighed 340 last time I tried to climb into it. All of the body work was gone and the seat was out of it but it was an odd angle going in. I just stopped before I got all the way down into the cage and had my friends pull me out.


----------



## Pete McKay

OK, the Austin is done!

It came out pretty good, I didn't wire it but that's fine too. 




























I used a few of the original kit decals since I liked the back ground in the High Roller decal, it closely matches the body color. The AA/Altered designation is courtesy of the guys at the HAMB Forum, one of them researched for me and said that this type of car would run in that designation more than likely. 

The body does flip up, however the rods that the brace sit on in the forward body are not there, so it has to rest further back towrds the firewall. Rarely will the body actually be displayed up since the hinge I made is sort of delicate, but I had to show that this is a true "flopper". 

While the Austin was drying I took the Mustang Pro Mod out and started looking at what I needed to do to it next. My doorbell rang, it was my post man with a box of stuff from V8 Models, so.... The Red Headed Stepchild went BACK in the box, 6 more weeks of Summer!!!!!! In the stuff I got today was the first of two Anglia Gassers I'm expecting the next week and some more of those Revell Parts Pack engines. I sent the Chevy with the Potvin Blower off to John but I have the other 3 in my possession, including another 427 Ford to replace the one that went into High Roller. More on those later!!!


----------



## Schwinnster

:thumbsup: Yeah, who needs wires Pete? LOL! This one could win races on it's looks alone! I absolutley love those grille and headlight decals-- too cool! Just can't help but imagine it doing a big smoky burnout, with smoke pouring out around those big slicks.

So we have to wait a while longer for the Red Headed Stepchild to re-appear, huh? LOL! Can't ignore packages that arrive-- especially when they got model parts in them! Yeah, that Potvin Blown Chevy engine is choice, but I'll be de-chroming it as you suggested elsewhere.


----------



## Pete McKay

Hey John, if you don't mind once you de-chrome that bad boy can you do a little write up on it over on your page? I'm going to get another one eventually but I don't think I even looked at that one before I sent it off. I have looked at the Caddy, Pontiac and the Ford, the Ford wasn't bad as previously shown except for sink marks, but looking at those choices the Caddy engine is the best. It has an option for 4 or 6 carbs, and the piston side of the heads are very nicely engraved and could be a nice "bench" item. I can see it making it's way into a street rod sometime in the future.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

That is an awesome Austin!


----------



## Pete McKay

Better pics coming with the morning light. Was going to start working on my '53 Ford pickup this evening but the BP had been up for a few days and needed to unwind. May be taking the day off tomorrow except for pictures.


----------



## s.moe

Pete McKay...... moe,here.......Again you turned out another great build, Love the color and the decals, too.....All that filling and sanding you did really paid off,,NICE......s.moe....out.


----------



## Pete McKay

I tried to figure out, the body probably took a soild 12 hours over the course of a couple of weeks to do. It wasn't just gluing the flip front and doors closed, I went in and Dremeled out all of the interior firewall, hinge mounts, body reinforcements, sanded it all realtively smooth, it was basically a shell. The assembly of the chassis portion took maybe 3 or 4 hours total, it all went together so easy once I got the frame shortened. The last thing was doing all of the windows from clear plastic, and the decals.


----------



## Schwinnster

Pete McKay said:


> Hey John, if you don't mind once you de-chrome that bad boy can you do a little write up on it over on your page? I'm going to get another one eventually but I don't think I even looked at that one before I sent it off. I have looked at the Caddy, Pontiac and the Ford, the Ford wasn't bad as previously shown except for sink marks, but looking at those choices the Caddy engine is the best. It has an option for 4 or 6 carbs, and the piston side of the heads are very nicely engraved and could be a nice "bench" item. I can see it making it's way into a street rod sometime in the future.


Oh yeah Pete, I'll _certaiinly_ be doing a critique on that 283. Maybe put it (without the Potvin, of course) in a '55 Nomad I have. Love the 'exposed' head and crank-- yep, _real_ nice 'bench' items, but _*then*_ you have to build a bench, and _then_ a place to put the bench, and _then_.... *LOL!* Diorama time! *I love this sport*


----------



## Pete McKay

*Testors Decal Film: Getting Beyond the Limitations.*

You get 6 sheets for about $10, you can choose either the white or the clear, and you can even get a combo pack with 3 sheets of each, but if you're doing a car that is not a light color, just how do you get that white lettering to work?

The cost of an ALPS printer puts it way out of the range of most of us, so we have to find ways to do things with what we have. I found a way with the Testors decal film to get an acceptable result using white background paper on a darker colored body. The trick is to first color the decal area as close to the body color as you can in whatever graphics program you plan to use. In this case I used red as the color of the project will be also red. With the background done create your graphics as you would normally, with the understanding that you will be trimming the decal as close to the red margin as you can.










Here we see a couple of the new Pete's Speed Shop decals set to a red back ground. I did two sizes not knowing exactly which would be going where; this project has a race car, trailer and tow vehicle planned. The decal had to fit the door of both the truck and the car but be large enough to look good on the side of the trailer too. The red matches the paint I also plan to use, as applied to the side of a test subject.










I didn't trim as closely as I could this time, this was basically just a test to see if this worked as I had planned it. I think once I do trim the decal back closer that it will blend in perfectly, the white lettering is not affected at all but the underlying red. Now this won't work if you plan on applying them over a metallic or pearl paint (unless your printer can print metallic or pearl) but Tamiya does make a pearl clear that possibly could work as a sealer. 

There is a problem with these decals, and it was something that I noticed on the white Willy's. The thickness of the decals once sealed with gloss coat makes them somewhat thick. Add to this a layer of color (the red) and it makes it a couple more mils thicker and leads to the decal having an edge that makes it look more like on of those magnetic signs a realtor has on the side of her car than something hand painted. This is going to lead to applying a bit thicker of a final gloss coat, on a contest car it would be more of a problem than for something sitting on my shelf at home.


----------



## Pete McKay

Got the Austin out into the sun this morning...


----------



## Ian Anderson

Killer job Pete, I'm putting those shots in the Archive now, NICE WORK THERE IN THOSE SHOTS AS WELL,..like always......Love the decals,...




*Ian*


----------



## Rondo

Beautiful little car Pete. You really made something out of a bad old kit.

So are any of the white decals your own prints or outsourced? If you made them on white film, they really blend well with the body color.

I want to give the decal system a try but need new printer cartridges on top of everything else so it will have to wait...


----------



## Pete McKay

The decals on the Austin are from the kit, my own decals are on the white Willy's and on the project I'm just starting. I'll go more into them as this project develops.

Sitting on the couch watching the Jets/Ravens game I started doing the truck bed. I went ahead and BMF'd the metal rails in the bottom of the bed, on hindsight I should have gave myself a little better margains for the second step, applying the wood grain decal. 










I have a balsa wood cutter, it's a neat little gadget that is used to cut strips of balsa to precise widths. I set the width to the exact width between the metal rails and cut the 6 inside planks, then reset it and cut the two outside planks. I used a decal set solution to get the decals down but still had to touch up the margins just a bit because some red still showed. I wound up messing up a couple of the chrome pieces, so I went back and carefully tried to touch them up with Testors MM Chrome. To reapply the foil would peal the decal back up. 










I wound up sort of messing it up, once it's glossed it'll look a bit better but it's far from the desired result I was hoping for. The alternative at this point is to take the whole mess out and redo it, which I may do. I'll decide in the morning...


----------



## s.moe

Pete McKay......moe,here.......Your Austin turned out fantastic man, And you say the High Roller decals are form the kit ? I just thought that you'd made them like the ones you made for the Willys......Both kits look smokin' hot though......Can't wait to see the truck your working on now....... And I really think the balsa cutter you got there is a handy little tool also......Still no Step child yet ?...........s.moe.........out.


----------



## Pete McKay

Mo, no step child. I took it out, saw it's shadow and it went right back in the box. The last couple of days I haven't felt up to par, today was pretty bad. So bad that I really screwed up the bed of the truck, not the whole thing is in a bath of Purple Power until the morning, the color is going to be different and everything. Hopefully after my treatment tomorrow, Tuesday I'll be feeling better. I'm not goingt to be trying anything until then.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Pete, the wood bed, is that adhesive paper or balsa?


----------



## Pete McKay

It was a decal....I say "was", the whole body is having to soak in Purple Power now a bit longer. I left it in over night about 10 hours and it hardly affected the paint. I filled up my dish and will let it soak until tomorrow morning. Color will change, not sure to what just yet. 

No building today, maybe a little work on the Ross Gibson engine I started on a day or two ago. Things will slow down with a major weather change this week.


----------



## mopar marv

Hey Pete,

The Austin looks positively wicked !! Excellent job!!


I have a couple of the Anglia Gassers myself but I haven't decided what to do with them yet. Maybe I'll get inspired after I see what you do with yours.


----------



## DOM-19

Pete, austin came out great,paint,decals,chute,engine & blower belt,great chrome on gas tanks ==dom


----------



## Pete McKay

Woohooo!!! 500+ posts!!!!!! 

I want to thank everyone for sticking out with me through the stops and restarts on this string and getting me to 500 posts. More to come later (I need a nap...)


----------



## Pete McKay

I got a complete restart on the '53 Ford, it's not going to be the tow vehicle it was intended to be. After I started putting it together I just found the kit to be lacking, it will be replaced by a '50 Ford of better detail. So I am building this one up for my brother in law, who used to own a '56 that was somewhat similar to this one.










The bed wood and rails are now just paint, the decal idea looked like crap. This actually looks pretty good like this as the molded in wood grain isn't all that bad.



















The truck is stock to this point, I was considering the custom grill but figured I'd throw that in the parts bin for something else much later. The gray is Winter Gray Gloss, and the yellow wheels set the whole thing off. Home made decal on the door refelcts my bro-in-law and nephew's business. 

I haven't done an engine yet, not sure which one but the Desoto custom engine is being saved for an early dragster. I had intended to use the Revell Parts Pack Ford 427, that's now going into the '66 Fairlane GTA (converting to an R-Code) that I have on the way from Ian. The flathead isn't bad, that may be the choice later this evening or tomorrow.


----------



## Schwinnster

Pete McKay said:


> Woohooo!!! 500+ posts!!!!!!
> 
> I want to thank everyone for sticking out with me through the stops and restarts on this string and getting me to 500 posts. More to come later (I need a nap...)


We don't have to stay awake until we reach 500 posts-- *do we?* LOL! Nice looking '53 :thumbsup:


----------



## s.moe

Hey Pete........moe,here......Ol' Ford looks good, and those wide whitewalls and yellow rims really makes it pop......Nice job on it.............s.moe.......


----------



## harristotle

That truck is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Ian Anderson

*KILLER WORK PETE*, and congrats on the *#500*,....lol .....thats A "Smoken Score" but you always get High numbers dude, "Always have", and "ALWAYS WILL",....










*
Ian*


----------



## Pete McKay

OK, we're close to having everything but the engine done. Here's the detail work...














































I still need to make a welders mask and a couple of other small items for the bed, but again the engine hasn't decided yet.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Pete, you are as bad as me about having fortyleven things going at once! The yellow wheels really set that gray body off. Looks great!

Mo


----------



## Pete McKay

Alright, well I don't usually do this but this project will be completed sans engine. I spoke with my bro-in-law who I built it for and he said he didn't really care if it had one or not, it was going into a display case and nobody would be looking at the engine. So.....no motor here folks. 




























I did the roof rack because where the chain was across the tanks didn't seem to secure it very well, and it allowed more steel stock to be carried. Anyway, the bro-in-law loves it, it goes over to him this evening and in a couple days I'll move onto the next project.


----------



## harristotle

Turned out absolutely awesome, I love those old trucks :thumbsup:


----------



## DOM-19

Pete, i keep repeating myself "fantastic work" you make it look so easy ==dom


----------



## s.moe

Pete.......Moe, here.......Looks great, Motor or not, I think the rack's a nice touch also......s.moe......


----------



## Pete McKay

*Welcome back my friends to the show that never ends...*

Today my UPS lady (yes, lady, woohoo type even) dropped off a small package from Mr. Ian Anderson of Oregon. In it is a second Anglia and a wonderful Revell GTX convertible. Now a few of you were asking me about interior flocking, so this car will become a clinic on things like seat belts, interior details and flocking. All of my interior secrets are about to make it into daylight....well, most of them anyway. 

I need to research the 1969 GTX a little, it is a 426 Hemi car so I need to go look at Marv's and Mike's shops a little and sit and have a few beers there. I'm not saying this will be a spec car but you know me, it may. Marv sent me some extra Doomsday Hemi parts too, this may become a 4-cam car if the mood hits me. 

For a while now too I have been working on ideas for a speed shop sort of deal that was going to tie into the now discarded web page idea. The model portion of it involved a tow rig and trailer (or two) and race cars with my own markings. I had been expressly working on this to be a Ford based deal but after talking with my modeling neighbor and looking at available parts we both think Chevy's offer a better selection of the subjects we plan to do. Three of the four engines Revell makes in their Parts Pack line are from GM, even the Ross Gibson engines have more in the way of MoPar engines than Ford, but at $26-$35 they are as Mike said very pricey. There's nothing with the $5 engines from Revell that a little dechroming and aftermarket stuff can't fix. So this Friday I'll be picking up a bowtie tow rig, probably a '65 Chevy pick up, to haul the open tandem axle trailer. More than likely the Anglia's will get blown Chevy or Pontiac power now instead of the 427's from Ford.


----------



## Ian Anderson

..lol..My* UPS *driver is a dude Pete, ...So you made out *AGAIN* get a lady driver, But it's not your EX again I hope ????......lol......




*Ian*


----------



## Pete McKay

My UPS lady is a tall (5' 9 or so) light skinned African-American with great legs. Ian, next time you send me something UPS I'll get a picture of her to post. LOL!!! And no, not my ex....different route.


----------



## Pete McKay

OK, went through my detail stuff, I need to place an order which can't happen for 2 weeks. That's still OK, gives me time to research what I will need as far as doing it right. This is the AMT car, not the Revell so it can use some details. 

So, for now we move on to doing an Anglia....the thrashing begins in the morning.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Pete McKay said:


> Today my UPS lady (yes, lady, woohoo type even) QUOTE]
> 
> ROTF !


----------



## Pete McKay

Alrighty, work began on the first of the two Anglia's this morning, this first one will be essentially an out of the box with a few important changes.










All of the chassis, suspension and interior will be unchanged. I want this first one to be the classic 1960's gasser type of vehicle. The first change will be switching the kit supplied injected Oldsmobile engine for a blown and injected 421 Pontiac from the Revell Parts Pack line. The 3 speed transmission will also go along with that switch. The second change will be paint and decals. This will be a Pete's Speed Shop car so it will be white with red fenders, it will be how the shop's cars loooked when the shop first opened in around 1965. I'll get more into the shop's back story in later posts but as the first of two Anglia's the first one is how the car would have looked "then", the second will how the car would have looked "now" with more of a pro mod set up. 

The kit wheels and tires are going to be used as well, very few changes other than the engine will be made but I'll go over them as I progress through the build. I do have some detailing wire and stuff left so I may have this one more detailed than the '40 Willys I finished recently, which is another of the Speed Shop's cars from the 1960's. I do hope to update the Willy's but it will be an entirely different kit used as the base and this body:










I'll have to wait until I get the body to figure out if it needs a funny car base kit or a Pro Sportsman set up.


----------



## harristotle

Pete McKay said:


> Today my UPS lady (yes, lady, woohoo type even) dropped off a small package from Mr. Ian Anderson of Oregon. In it is a second Anglia and a wonderful Revell GTX convertible. Now a few of you were asking me about interior flocking, so this car will become a clinic on things like seat belts, interior details and flocking. All of my interior secrets are about to make it into daylight....well, most of them anyway.


I am really looking forward to learning more about this! :thumbsup:


----------



## Pete McKay

Mike I'm still going to do it but the subject has changed from the GTX convertible. I'm thinking more than likely it will be a Chevelle instead.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Very nice truck man, he will be thrilled I am sure!


----------



## Pete McKay

The Anglia is slowly making some progress. 

I had painted the body white and fenders red, that was supposed to be the Speed Shop's paint scheme but after looking at it I started thinking it looked like an ice cream truck. So I went back to the all white paint for now. White isn't bad, many 1960's racer kept to the basic color, but once I get a few cars done in white it's going to start getting boring.










Anyway, so back to the white. The wheels and tires were swapped out, I hated the way those ratty Centerlines looked so I went with some Cragers and a bit more skinny on the rear tires. The blown Pontiac 421 had a mailbox style scoop that is the perfect height to stick up through the hood. 



















Had this had the butterfly type scoop it would have been completely covered by the closed hood, and the Crowler style scoop the Willy's have would have only been half way through the opening. This was a really good choice by Revell to include this type of scoop. 

The stance is all stock, it has that high gasser classic look the Anglia had when it was a popular gasser in the mid 1960's.


----------



## s.moe

Pete.......moe,here.......MAN...You got that much done in less than 10 hours......I'm talking interior and outside body.......No wonder you post'em so quick, Dude........I wouldn't have even gotten the interior and frame done yet......Not to mention the motor,man........LOOKS GOOD........Hey,,I hear music coming up the block..I got to go get me a Nutty buddy.......check back later, Pete.........moe.......


----------



## Pete McKay

Didn't get much done yesterday, slept most of it away. I did get the decals on it. shot the clear this morning. 










I still need to do all the glass and the chrome, door handles, grill trim, etc. I'm more than likely going to do some simple seat belts since I have wired the engine and batteries. The doors are very flimsy, I might glue them shut at this point. I hated the doors on the low rider I did of this car 16 years ago too, they are very delicate and prone to breaking. The car is intended to be the stablemate to the McKay, Yslas and Mata Willys, it will be the last all white car, I need to find a better paint scheme for the new, more modern Speed Shop cars. I may be getting some custom decals done that is won't matter what color the cars will be soon.


----------



## Pete McKay

*Pete's Speed Shop: Chapter I, In the Beginning.*

The Anglia is done, pictures in the morning light will be posted tomorrow. My NBSA (no b***s*** appraisal) of the model is that it's not as bad as I originally thought but it can stand from a bit of modernizing, which I will do on the next one. 

But the question has been asked, Pete's Speed Shop, when and where did it all start? What is the back story on the whole thing? We have the two gassers, the '41 Willys and the '51 Anglia, what came before? The answer my friend, is blowing in the wind...the answer is blowing in the wind. 

Pete's Speed Shop began as a small garage, a roadside garage as it were, located on a dusty side road southeast of Fresno, California. Surrounded by grapes and figs, the little garage was home to a few friends who would thrash on their street cars during the week, getting ready for the racing that would be done after the football games on Friday nights. Tired of being hassled by the cops the friends all got together and decided to take their ambitions to the track. The year is a little ambiguous, but let's just say that Elvis was still the King. 

(The base kit for the following project is the AMT Double Dragster)










The friends got together with others that got ahold of welding equipment, a couple of wrecked Chevy's and some other parts. They knew that the racing in Bakersfield and southern California was the place to be, so after hauling their street cars down and making some runs, winning a few class races, they figured going faster, MUCH faster, was the way to go. So when the fall came to the central San Joaquin Valley and the grapes had all been rolled and harvested, the freinds all set to work with a vision in mind....










If one engine was fast, two would be faster, right? TV Tommy had set records with his side-by-side slingshot at places like Pomona and Bakersfield, but that car was a beast with it's complex drive system and blowers. It would be easier to go crank-to-crank, more streamline too. Without a complex blower system the car could be fast with carbs, less things to blow up and go wrong. Cheaper. Yeah. 

The first thing to tackle was going to be those small block 283 cubic inch Chevy's. As fall got colder, Halloween was coming, tricks and treats and the boys began raiding every place they could gathering metal plating and tubing, sheet metal and parts and pieces. 

....to be continued....


----------



## Rondo

Cool! I'll be eagerly watching this one. :thumbsup:


----------



## Pete McKay

For reasons that will become obvious later on in subsequent postings, the Speed Shop back story will be written in black type.

The commentary on building the model will be made in red. This way if you don't want to read about the fictional history of Pete's Speed Shop you can just read everything in red.


----------



## DOM-19

Great idea pete,stop thinking so much ??-dom


----------



## Pete McKay

Dom....bored with just building...wanted to do a stroy for the builds now.

....continued....

In Pete's Garage welder Ray Yslas started welding up the frame, it was based on a few dragsters they had watched at Blackie Gejeian's Fresno Dragway and at the Pomona Fairgrounds. They were careful to make sure the frame was the strongest where the twin Chevy small blocks would sit, the nearly 900 horsepower that would be generated would be more than any other car they had seen. 










The chassis was actually designed with just enough room for the tandem Chevy engines, but just barely. It will be about 2' shorter than the real car shown, I don't plan on extending this chassis.



















The injector manifolds are amazingly correct for the small block Chevy, which makes me wonder why the exhausts were not. The 283 small block had the center exhaust ports close together, the exhaust headers were wrong so I just cut the center runner out and glued the shortened headers together. This makes the overall length of the headers a bit shorter than they were but it still looks acceptable on the car.

Pete was the engine builder, and had having Ray weld up a set of short pipe headers for the car. A pair of magneto style distributors were also fabricated to make sure the car would get enough juice to the fuel and air in the pistons. A pair of injector manifolds were bought from the local speed shop, and short stacks would be added later. 

Fall was quickly turning to winter and talk of a number of other dragstrips were rumored to be opening up in the spring. Besides the Famosa track north of Bakersfield, and the fairgrounds track in Pomona, and then there was Lions in Long Beach, the local Fresno track run by Blackie Gejeian hosted some crazy races with 4 cars racing all at once! In the next year tracks at Bishop, Cotati north of San Francisco, Fremont, Half Moon Bay at the airport, Inyokern, Lodi, and the local car club in Madera just north of Fresno had made arrangements to run on a closed airport runway there too. Some of the tracks even allowed the cars to run on the jet fuel called Nitromethane! 

It was a cold and rainy Friday morning, the three friends were sitting in the garage talking about steering linkages and drinking RC Cola's when Pete's mom came to the door. She was pale and crying, her voice broke when she looked at them all there and said "Boys, someone shot the President in Dallas, he's dead"....she slowly turned and walked back in the kitchen. No matter what else they all thought, things would be different from this point on. November turned to December, then January, the car sat with little being done to it. It wasn't until early February that they all got together and pledged to finish the project up. They sat in the garage listeneing to a new brand of music that had just arrived in New York from England, someone called it an Invasion, the boys just thought it was going to be hard to dance to. And the rumors began about some new engine from Chrysler that was supposed to be the hottest thing on the track.


----------



## 440 dakota

Pete i always enjoy your builds but the story going along with the build really brings it to life,looking forward to the next chapter


----------



## Pete McKay

Just want to note that everything in this story with the exception of how the charactors and car fit in is true and researched. The tracks, drivers, track owners and events are all true and the dates are accurate.


----------



## Ian Anderson

You sure do have a GREAT IMAGINATION Mister Pete, No doubt About it, Even know its true, It still takes that kind of mind to Put it to paper as it where, Even know there is No Paper Involved here,...lol...

So how are you feeling these days anyway ? Better I hope,...anyway, CHIN UP MAN,..keep up the GREAT WORK, your posts are, NOT TO BE MISSED MY ANYONE that enjoy a good read, I enjoy every line of it my self,...Great Play On words as well,...."YOUR STILL THE MASTER"





*Ian*


----------



## Pete McKay

Ian I have a bum knee, swollen and can hardly walk on it. I need to have the doc check it too when I see her tomorrow. I have a package arriving tomorrow, my tow rig with the Speed Shop, which will be built next along with the trailer. This early 1960's slingshot is interesting, I'm not sure how accurate everything is on it but it has been a much different build than I'm used to. It also closes the circle with the Tommy Ivo Dragster, the Nostalgia rail and the Eddie Hill car in the evolution of the dragster.


----------



## s.moe

Pete.....moe, here....Love that Highboy look of the 60s era Anglia...You did a great job on it and I like that you just kept it simple,,Kind of like they would have' back in the day... Looking forward to more on the Nostalgic Rail and your shop story.........MOE..


----------



## Pete McKay

Thanks Moe. Nothing being done today, another one of those days where I'm fighting flu like symptoms and spending time sleeping. It's nearly done, just a couple more documented shots, I need to build my '65 Chevy pickup and the trailer next, the truck should be here tomorrow since there's no mail delivery today.


----------



## harristotle

Pete McKay said:


> Thanks Moe. Nothing being done today, another one of those days where I'm fighting flu like symptoms and spending time sleeping. It's nearly done, just a couple more documented shots, I need to build my '65 Chevy pickup and the trailer next, the truck should be here tomorrow since there's no mail delivery today.


Get better soon! I'm enjoying following this thread.


----------



## Pete McKay

Started feeling better after eating...

...continued....

The big day finally came when the car was wheeled out into the winter sunlight. It was late February, racing would begin in about a month, there was time for some local racing before heading down to southern California to do some racing against the pro's.



















I changed some things about the steering and on the front suspension. The rest of it is all kit specified. The wiring is regular ignition wire, not race car wiring, and I had a real problem with pulling it out of the magneto's I made. I looked at a few injected cars from this era and none of them had velocity stacks on top of the injector manifolds, so that's why you don't see them here.

The boys drew straws to see who would be the driver and Manual Mata, the paint and body guy, won. The new team was called McKay, Yslas and Mata, the MYM logo on the jackets looked pretty good. It wasn't too long after the car was done before the question of how to get it to the races was brought up. The team would need not only a trailer....but a truck. Ray Yslas had his welding business truck, an old Ford, that could pull a nice trailer with the digger on it, now they went in search for materials to build themselves a race trailer...


----------



## harristotle

I love it! And interesting tidbit on the velocity stacks :thumbsup:


----------



## z06

I just read this whole thread. I have been in a number of different boards with a broad range of topics and this is without a doubt the most interesting I have ever read. Throw in some AMAZING model work and, well, what can I say except for thank you.


----------



## scottnkat

nice segue into the trailer and truck buildup... can't wait to see 'em


----------



## Schwinnster

Like Ian said, Pete's a MASTER!:thumbsup: We're all glued to the 'set' Pete-- can't wait to see Ray's old Ford truck turn into a 65 Chevy I too, love the info about the injector manifolds


----------



## Pete McKay

Schwinnster said:


> Like Ian said, Pete's a MASTER!:thumbsup: We're all glued to the 'set' Pete-- can't wait to see Ray's old Ford truck turn into a 65 Chevy I too, love the info about the injector manifolds


LOL John, you're getting ahead of the story... Ray's truck is a '53 Ford, since this is February 1964 the '65 wouldn't be ready yet.  I need to get some outside pictures of it before the real Ray comes and picks it up, hopefully the trailer will be done tomorrow before then.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Ya know, Pete, I don't think I've ever noticed that the fuel injected cars back in the early 60's didn't have injector tubes on them. Interesting factoid.

Mo


----------



## Pete McKay

Mo I didn't either until I started wondering why this one didn't. Sort of dangerous I would think, the injector was low down on the manifold, had any foreign object been sucked in it would have had a catastrophic result on the valve train and even piston. Sort of like dumping BB's into a carb. 

Here's the Steffy and Marsh car of 1962...



















The stacks on this car are only about 2 1/2" tall at the most.


----------



## Pete McKay

The time finally arrived, it was Sunday, March 8, 1964 and the boys loaded up the dragster and hooked their new trailed behind Ray's truck. They had no spares, no extra tires, no wheels, no gaskets, nothing but a welder and some hand tools. They had to stop along the way and buy a gas can. Pete's mom had packed them baloney sandwiches for lunch and they had an old wash tub with ice in it for their cola's. The trip was a short one, about 15 miles to Fresno Dragway in Raisin City (really, there was/is a Raisin City). 










Once at the track they went through inspection and passed with ease, then they went to classification and found out they were running against some of the bigger names in the area, including Art Malone and "Sneeky Pete" Robinson. They made a couple of practice runs the first time the car had been under full power for the whole quarter mile and it handled well but wasn't fast. The began asking around, simple questions, and found they were running the wrong rear end gear. On their qualifying run again they are slow, running 9.92 seconds at 147.3 mph, they would have to win 3 rounds before they would be in the finals. 

First round found them against Skeeter Simonian from Caruthers in a blown flat head, but Skeeter broke a rear end gear at the start and they cruised home a winner. Second round was against Michael Freeman in a beautiful streamliner, but the injected Chevy ran rough and the boys ran away with their second round win. In the semi's they waited to be pushed off and were distracted by the sounds of an engine coming apart, their opponent for the round blew up before ever lining up for the starters flag. They made a nice easy run to save the motor and came back to see who they'd meet in the finals. It was big Art Malone, in a blown Chrysler. 










The boys lined up against Malone, his modern and professionally built dragster with big money sponsorship, he was on his way up north and decided to run Fresno along the way. The race wasn't even close, Manuel was looking at Malone when the started dropped the flag and by the time the tires stopped spinning Malone had already crossed the line at a blistering 9.14 and 155 mph. Still second place in class brought the boys some cash, the went home with $100 and a nice trophy. 

The rest of 1964 was about the same, some wins, some losses. In October they blew one of their engines and raced the rest of the season with just one injected small block Chevy. This brought them down a class but the competition was easier and they won a little more. By the end of the year they had massed a nice collection of spares, cast offs really, someone else's used tires they felt had a few more runs on them, gears, even left overs from gasket sets. They also had made nearly $1000, but 1965 was going to be different. The costs didn't match up with the profits, and in November after the last race the boys parked the dragster behind Pete's dad's barn and headed for the race swap meet at the Pomona Fairground just before Thanksgiving, 1964. President Johnson had just been re-elected, but there was a disturbing noise coming from a small Asian country called Vietnam, earlier in the month 4 soldiers had died in a mortar attack, and now there was talk of sending more soldiers over to fight. The boys all felt that there would never be a war that we'd be fighting so far away, especially with congress shutting down military bases as it was.


----------



## harristotle

Absolutely love it!


----------



## 71 Charger 500

That twin engined FED is just too cool. I don't know how you build so fast! Now I know why I never noticed the lack of injector tubes........TROPHY QUEENS !!!!!!


----------



## Pete McKay

Malone faced Christman in the real Spring race at Fresno Dragway in March of '64, Malone won with an ET of 9.14 @ 155.71 mph. Both Malone and Christman, along with a man named Tom McEwen, were present before heading to San Gabriel to race the following weekend.



















The dragstrip in Fresno was one of the few places scenes like this took place (this is the Fresno strip):



















The timing tower today...










http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RnZ2y377irA&feature=player_embedded#!

Because the racetrack is now a landing strip and on private property they hold the reunions in Dos Palos, about an hour west, every year in May.
















Some of the same cars that raced Fresno from 1958 to 1967 still show up.


----------



## s.moe

Pete........Like I said before,, Man you sure can turn'em out ......Your pic on post 546...Look's awesome man......Then you've got the speed shop story and showing all the classic photo's........YOU THE MAN......................MOE..


----------



## Schwinnster

Pete McKay said:


> The stacks on this car are only about 2 1/2" tall at the most.


I was the same way Mo-- _what's Pete talking about?_  *What car?* *What stacks?* *LOL!*

Great story and build Pete. What are the full moons from? 

Thanks also for the videos Would you happen to know if there are any videos of "High and Mighty" running any strips?


----------



## Pete McKay

John, the Double Dragster has a full set of moon's in the kit. The car that was the inspiration only have them on the back, in my research I saw that was sort of common although I don't know why. I don't know about High and Mighty but I will look. I have about 20 DVD's of old racing action now plus I subscribed to a few YouTube guys that post great old video's.

I redid the decals for the Speed Shop lettering to reflect every model that will be included from 1964 through 1990, which is where the story will end. They are all simple black lettering and will go on cars that are white, yellow, Pacific Blue (like the trailer and soon to come '65 Chevy pickup) and 50's Aqua. This time line is meant to include the twin engine dragster (the first McKay, Yslas and Mata car), the white McKay, Yslas and Mata '41 Willy's (1965-66), the white Pete's Speed Shop '51 Anglia (1967), a nitro altered similar to the Wild Willie Borsch (1968-70) and several late 1960's Chevrolet and/or Pontiac Pro Stock entries. It will end in 1990 with the completetion of The Wild Child, a 1985 Mustang Pro Stock everyone has been waiting for. I *may* continue it in 2012 with some other future projects, we'll just have to wait and see. 










The only planned vehicle not in those colors will be the pearl orange Salt Flat's car that will be done after I complete the pick up, but that car isn't planned to be part of the back story for the Speed Shop.


----------



## s.moe

Pete.....Moe, here.......The decal's look killer,and I'll be checking in on all your build's, You just mentioned......Going to try not to post so many reply's though,,For now anyway.....Can't get any build's done,, for sitting in front fo the computer to see What you and the rest of the guy's are doing.......ALL of YOU GUY'S are AWESOME in one way or another, Fellas.....................MOE..


----------



## Ian Anderson

Your know Pete, ...That Sure would make a Great Combo Box Build if any of the known factories new what they where doing a little more,.. you know,... I mean its a GREAT CUSTOM BUILD and all,..No doubt about it,... 
even an (EXCELLENT BUILD)..But still, would be very cool sold as a box set as well, "Just like that"..No deferent...
....I'm on the phone to Revell RIGHT NOW DUDE,...Or, I bet even MPC or AMT would pick it up if not one of the others,..lol...I mean, The things they NEVER THINK OF you know,...And Do you know anyone who builds for there Box art Pete ???? (Past Or Present),..I Sure would like to meet a few of those guys my self, Always have wonted to,..YOUR A PERFECT candidate for that job Pete, if they ever asked me who would do a GREAT JOB,......you have what it takes,....NO DOUBT>>







*Ian*


----------



## s.moe

Pete......I'LL SECOND, WHAT IAN SAID !!!!.........A'MEN!!!......MAN..............MOE..


----------



## Rondo

Same here! Love the story and the dragster. And your decals are looking great. The fonts and the curve of the lettering are trick. Software tech is not my thing but what are you using to design those?


----------



## Pete McKay

Rondo I use a 15 year old graphics program called Printmaster. I have some other programs I can use but PM is very simple and quick. Once I get into doing serious graphics for dragsters and funny cars I'll step back up into either Photo Explosion Plus or an early version of Adobe I have. 

I haven't much thought about the combinations I put together really, I liked the trailer and didn't really want to build my own, so I bought the '53 Ford combo and gave the truck to my brother in law. I'm loving this '65 Chevy, interesting truck, did you notice that the cab is also the same one from the 1960 Chevy truck? I was trying to figure out the deal with the roof and that's when I started looking at the body creases. Anyway, the truck isn't going to be that big a part of the story so I will probably only do a couple shots of the build and leave it at that. 

To give you a look at the players, here's a photo taken of Manuel Mata's '48 Chevy low rider at the family reunion a year ago. 










I'm the one 5th from the right behind the guy with the white shirt and hat, my brother in law Raymond is in a gray shirt standing right even with the windshield and Manuel is to the left of him in the glasses and white shirt. In 1964 Manuel would have been 8 years old, I would have been 4 and Raymond was born that year, so you can see the players are just a bit out of time. But everything "we" do, welding, paint and body, engine work, it all a real trait. There will some other real things added as we go along.


----------



## s.moe

Pete.....looks like your in good company,,in the shot there.......Love that '48 FleetMaster....sweet ride I bet......Has it got the original drive train in it ??.........MOE..


----------



## Pete McKay

Moe, it's totally all steel, all original inline 6. It has been bagged and the interior has been customized but otherwise it's original chrome and trim.


----------



## s.moe

Pete......That's a (REAL) NICE ride.............MOE..


----------



## Pete McKay

*And now, a brief intermission of projects I'd love to do.*

I'm on a twin engine kick today, so bear with me....

Freight Trains....





































1962...










1960 or so. 










Tulsa, 1969










Thinking of an Ivo based twin engine dragster with a mail box style scoop sometime in the future.


----------



## s.moe

PETE.........Those just made it,, twice as nice.....You know .....double the fun,, for the run.....LOL............nice photo's.............................MOE..


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Cool cars Pete. Thanks for sharing those with us. Those were the best times in drag racing.

Mo


----------



## Pete McKay

Another project, possibly with the Model King camper.


----------



## DOM-19

Pete all great pictures,very, very clear, might have to get rid of this "kodak" & get that cannon ===dom


----------



## Schwinnster

Thanks for the info on the moons in the Double Dragster kit Pete.....(_sigh_) I suppose I'll have to get me one, one of these days-- *LOL!* Man, you got some great research and inspiration pics! Love the 'Freight Train'

The 'Photo Explosion Plus' you use-- made by NOVA DEVELOPMENT? I've been using their 'Photo Explosion' for years, have the 'Deluxe' now, version 3, I believe. I've _always_ reccomended it to modelers looking to make signs, etc, as it is so user friendly-- and so much cheaper than PhotoShop. Usually can get the latest version of 'Photo Explosion' at STAPLES for around $50. If anyone wants to check it out, just Google 'NOVA DEVELOPMENT'.

Love that '48

I'm having the same problem Moe's having-- can't pry myself away from the computer-- _too much cool stuff to see!:_p


----------



## CJTORINO

Pete McKay said:


> Another project, possibly with the Model King camper.


wow. thats cool.


----------



## Pete McKay

John, that's the one. Great program, simple to use and great effects. When I was involved in flight simulator programming I did a lot of painting of planes with it, it was better for me than Adobe. 

CJ, doesn't look to be that hard of a mod either. 

The tow rig is almost done, sorry I haven't documented much of it but I promise great pics when it's done. I have to say that the '65 Chevy pickup is by far the best truck model I have ever done. There are a lot of common parts to the '60, which makes sense when you look at the two side by side. 

I'm going to be starting my research on the Salt Flat's car I'm doing next. Right now I know it will be based in the Fiat in the twin dragster kit and will be blown. I'm not sure at this point but I have the Revell PP Chevy with the Potvin blower that would go perfect, but I'm sort of set on Hemi power for this one. I have a great set of Desoto Hemi valve covers I might use with a front mounted blown engine. This project won't be part of the Pete's Speed Shop dialog, I'm taking a short break from that and I will get back to it soon. On October 21st, that weekend, is the Crackle Fest as Famosa and I might try to go if I can free up enough money. All vintage racers, a perfect photo-op for the story.


----------



## Pete McKay

OK, the shop truck is done, a few comments about it before the pictures...

This kit is great, the subject is one of the best truck kits I have ever seen. With that said this build did not really do it justice. There are things I forgot to do, like the chrome trim around the windows, the rear view mirror and the truck bed decal is slightly crooked. I went with a mild custom, the better engine parts but everything else stock. I used a set of matching baby moon wheels to the trailer, the kit baby moon wheels are great but they were not a match. With all that said the Pete's Speed Shop story will cover my mistakes with *reasonable* explanations. The paint is rough, it has not been waxed as yet and I need to polish out some imperfections still. Eventually it will be weathered with some primer spots and even rust as the story progresses.





































In early 1965 the boys took all of the cash they had on hand and bought a new truck to pull their new trailer. Ray's truck's transmission was not built for pulling a half ton trailer with a ton and a half of race car and tools, especially over the steep grade into the Grapevine into southern California to race at Pomona and San Gabriel. The new truck had a high torque 283 Chevy engine with a 3 speed floor shifted transmission. It could pull the trailer with the dragster, all of their tools and spares at fifty miles per hour, making only one stop for gas south of Bakersfield. 

The boys had painted the trailer a General Motors color called Artesian Turquoise, they had bought enough of the color to paint a Corvette for a friend, and spend some of the money left over to buy more of it for the trailer. It turned out they bought enough to paint the truck too, so they sprayed it over the Mist Blue the truck was originally. Even though the truck was new the chrome around the window trim was flaking off, re-chroming would cost too much money so the boys opted to just paint the metal pieces the same color as the truck. It was different, in an age of chrome to paint over it, but the effect wasn't bad. 

The boys had bought an old beat up 1941 Willys at the swap meet for $250, no engine or transmission, it needed a lot of work. They would have to keep racing their out of date dragster for a little longer and use the money to build up the coupe. The first race was in Bakersfield the second week of March, they needed to finish fixing their second engine, and finish building a third, a new Chrysler Hemi, they had also acquired. The three of them piled into the truck for a trip to the parts store, in the process, Ray, who was to sit in the middle, hit his head hard on the rear view mirror, breaking it off the stalk and gashing his head. They spent the next couple of hours sitting in the emergency room while the doctor stitched Ray's head up, the trip to the parts store would have to wait another day. The March Meets were in two weeks, timing was going to be close to get the dragster ready. That evening on the news the boys watched as Walter Cronkite announced that 3,500 Marines had been sent to Vietnam, the first US combat troops to arrive. There was also clashes between protesters and Alabama State Troopers in Selma, Alabama, wanting more civil rights. It all seemed so far away to the boys. Half a country away.

This truck is due to be replaced in 1969 in the story, that's another reason I didn't want to spend too much time on it. I have already decided to do another '65 but with some improvements. This truck will be relegated to a shop truck and once the shop itself is built in 1969 you will see it in the back of the shop.


----------



## s.moe

Pete........'65 Chevy...Looks great,,just love that color,too..........As always,, looking forward to the rest of the story and builds..................MOE.


----------



## Schwinnster

Love the stepside Pete-- my Grandad had a dark green one, drove me to work in it a couple times. Also _love_ the story-- it just keeps getting better and better. Hope Ray's head is alright.... *LOL!*


----------



## harristotle

Not too bad for a chevy


----------



## DOM-19

Pete, truck came out good, the 55 streetburner did you mold in the hood scoop or just cement it ==dom


----------



## Pete McKay

Dom the hood comes off, I just didn't wire the engine. It weird, I wasn't happy at all with the paint finish of the car but of the dozen or so of my models my nephew has on the shelf in his room that car is a favorite of him and his friends.


----------



## CJTORINO

harristotle said:


> Not too bad for a chevy


 
:tongue: *thats funny!*


----------



## CJTORINO

That truck & trailer race team set really do look awesome.
all that trailer needs is a little fuel injected stingray.
sweet build up. and a really nice color scheme.


----------



## Pete McKay

CJ, when the story is done it's actually going to have either a '61 or '62 Impala Super Stocker with my Speed Shop markings permanently mounted. I have been planning a replacement tow rig but it's going to have to wait until 1999 in the story. I was planning on ending it in 1990....it may just continue.


----------



## Pete McKay

*The Story Continues: A House Divided*

The boys did well at the March Meets despite having what was ancient technology by then. The twin engine dragster was a crowd pleaser with it's full quarter mile long tire smoking runs. Come Sunday they found themselves going home with 3rd place money, a whole $800 plus a host of "slightly used" parts and pieces from the pro guys. The next weekend they ran the dragster at Madera, the week after back in Fresno. March turned to April, and April quickly turned to July. 










By the July 4th weekend they were back at the Pomona Fairgrounds, this time with the newly completed Willy's couple and it's 392 cubic inch blown gas engine. It also sported the new McKay, Yslas and Mata team names on the sides, it was a standout in the crowd. Qualifying went well, the were second quickest and won all their heats leading up to the Gas Final, where they were matched by another San Joaquin Valley team, the Airoso Brothers from Tulare, and their beautiful metallic blue Willys.










Both cars did long burnouts, and once staged the engines revved up waiting for the light to turn green. When it did the white Willy's stood straight up on it's back tires, driver Pete McKay couldn't see the ground but never backed off. When the car finally did come down in bounced, skipped across it's own lane horribly and swung the tail, but the engine never stopped screaming. When it crossed the finish line what seemed like an eternity later there was 10 car lengths between them, RIck Airoso had backed off thinking the McKay Willys was going to take them out, and in the process blew the race. 

On the way home the boys were all silent, the payday was good but there was talk about the team being a little too wild and out of control, that inexperience was going to kill on of them. They decided to take a month off, they spilt the $1500 payout and parked their car for the next 30 days. July turned to AUgust, and August 21st was the Finals at Madera. McKay loaded up the Willys and with his girlfriend Martha, who was also Ray Yslas' sister, they went to Madera, alone, with the race car. It was to spell the beginning of the end for the team.


----------



## Pete McKay

....continued...

At Madera the solo effort paid off, Pete qualified top of the class and finished off the field without much effort, even set a new class track record. As the car was being loaded up Ray and Manuel drove up in Ray's mom's red '65 El Camino, and almost immediately punches started being thrown in a 2 on 1 smack down.










It wasn't until after Martha clobbered her brother in the back with a 15" combination wrench that everything stopped, but the discussion remained heated, and that evening the fathers of all three boys met to iron out what to do with the team. 

Since Ray had done most of the work on the dragster it would go to him, the Willy's with the exception of the engine was going to Manuel, and Pete would keep the Willy's engine and the trailer. I seemed like a fair split, no hands were shook but tools were handed out and the cars began to be loaded up and hauled away by their respective team members. The next morning Ray showed up with his sister and apologised, but they both knew that there was no going back. Ray traded the obsolete dragster back to Pete for the Willys engine, with Pete agreeing to help Ray build a car for it the following season. It was September, the war in Vietnam was heating up, there were protests in San Francisco and Washington, what seemed like it was so far away seemed to get closer and closer. On November 2nd (our real anniversary) Pete married Ray's sister in the front yard of their home in Fresno. 










It was the first time that Pete, Ray and Manuel were all in the same place at the same time since August, it was a day of mixed emotions when Manuel announced he had enlisted in the Marines, he was shipping out to Vietnam in 6 weeks. Ray told Pete that he and his brother Danny had decided to form a race team and would be racing in the new NHRA Altered class in 1966, they had already started welding up the chassis of the car, he had traded the Chrysler Hemi engine for a blown Gas 289 Ford and some cash. The car would be done by the end of the year. 

Thanksgiving rushed by before anyone could notice, Manuel shipped out the day after and Christmas 1965 just wasn't the same. In January Pete and Martha put money down on a small plot of land next to his dad's place and built a service station there, no gas but a mechanic was always on duty. It officially became Pete's Speed Shop on Saturday, February 5th, 1966.


----------



## Pete McKay

*Altered States: What to do with an ugly Fiat.*

I had mentioned I was going to do the Fiat in the Double Dragster kit as a Salt Lake car....well, things changed. 

I took the basic cars and added an inch and a quarter to the length of the frame. The frame itself was a single square tube to I went ahead and built it up like a 1960's funny car chassis. I didn't change the location of the rear end but it lowered the chassis by virtue of the new rails built into the bottom. I also beefed up the roll cage and added a new forward floor pan.










I also chopped about 1/2" out of the top of the Fiat body, redid the A pillars and slanted the windshield from about 80 degrees to about 60. 










The engine is actually one of the Revell Parts Pack Ford 427's but for some reason in this car it looked sort of small, so I'm calling it a 289. The engine would sit back in the car, a custom 2 speed transmission is all but invisible under the flooring. 










Test fitting engine, body and wheels with tires, it was a lot lower in the front due to the use of a drop axle but it didn't scrape so that was good enough. With the rear tires on it has a slightly nose down attitude to it. I used only half of the original front wheels on thinner funny car/pro mod tires, and the rear slicks are from the '68 Dodge Charger 2-n-1. The stock nose was modified so it wouldn't drag on the track. 

I even scratch built wheelie bars for the car. 










The completed chassis has seat belts, full wiring and plumbing, parachute release, hand brake, tire lettering, blower drive belt lettering, even the lable on the oil filter. 










...continued...


----------



## Pete McKay

*Enter: A new team.*

The Yslas Brothers car was done by the end of February. It was the most modern altered wheelbase Fiat that would be seen on the race circuit. It was the length of some of the "funny cars" that were showing up and running on nitro, with their flip up bodies. But the Yslas Brothers had done something different with a smaller engine and lighter weight, their car would accelerate faster off the line, where most advantages were to be had. 





































Their car looked fast, and in the first shake down at the end of February it was the fastest gasser to ever run the quarter mile at Fresno Dragway, tripping an 8 second run at 185 mph and beat John Costa's 1950 flop-top "High Roller" Austin Gasser in the final. Absent from the opening weekend was the Pete's Speed Shop entry, nobody had heard from Pete or Martha for weeks, the shop had been closed, the windows covered all this time. Many thought they;d gone out of business, but there were the sounds of a hot rod engine late at night coming from inside the building. It would be March Meet 1966 before anyone would get a clue what had been going on. 

...to be continued...


----------



## s.moe

Pete......That is one Awesome looking Fiat Dragster......Really like the frame extension and the chopped top......Really gives it that fast sleek look......Can't wait to see and hear more.........The build's and the story are coming together nicely...............MOE.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Dang, Pete, that Fiat is just way too cool man!!!!


----------



## Pete McKay

The next major project is a second Anglia, this is going to be a major revision over the previous kit. 




























This is the style, I do wish there was a decal sheet for Jim Pace's car but as yet there is not. This will be a fuel car (nitro) and may or may not have anything to do with the story line. If it does it won't be until much later due to the planned modern changes. I'm not going to "wide body" the rear fenders, it will have 14" wide slicks, not the 19" wide ones Pace's car has.


----------



## Ian Anderson

*Pete, *So is that you and your *President Wife*, in those wedding pictures there dude, Or may I even ask ?,..If so, *GREAT SHOT THERE PETE*, no doubt about it my friend,......Very cool..






*Ian*


----------



## Pete McKay

*Anglia II: An old English favorite gets a makeover.*

I have a second '51 Anglia in stock, I had planned a two car team for my speed shop when the story began but I have sort of settled on a one car at a time deal until the story progresses. The second Anglia was always intended to be a sort of experiment in things I haven't tried, or haven't done in quite a while. Lately health problems have been screwing with my motor skills, as some of you know I have mild Parkinson's Disease and sometimes the shakes are hard to shake. It does make sanding a whole lot easier through. 

I had wanted to get the resin body for this car that Reliable Resins markets, it has the correct tilt front end that the Anglia racers generally have.










Converting the kit body to this standard would be like I had to do with the '50 Austin AA/ALT I just did, and I really didn't want to go through all that trouble again. And I couldn't see spending $30 on just the body, so the car will essentially be the kit body. It will still have the opening doors, trunk and hood but the hinges will all be considerably beefed up. My Pete's Speed Shop Anglia has a real problem when you open the doors, the whole feel of the car is very fragile. I don't know how as kids we built these cars and kept them together. Or did we?

The first major change to the car was going to be to the suspension, in particular the rear end. I have never been a fan of the early to mid 1960's ladder bar suspensions, I prefer a 4 link at the least in drag cars capable of 150 mph or more. So to put a 4 link in this car was a priority. 










I started by removing material that was supposed to be the rear frame rails, everything aft of where the rear tire wells began was ground off with a Dremel tool to be about 1/8" high. This would allow the 4 link to drop the over all height of the car considerable. I was shooting for about 3/4" total in this project. I boxed in the part of the frame forward of the tire wells and built shackle sites where the unequal arms of the 4 link would mount. I made these shackles larger than necessary, they will be trimmed down once the rear end is done. 

The brackets for the ladder bars made the perfect brackets for the links to mount to the rear end so I just removed the ladders and left the brackets in place. The outer part that I can only guess is a drum brake with a short leaf spring was deleted, and the rear end may still be narrowed slightly. The links for the rear end are made from 0.060" round plastic, the knuckle end is the same diameter just cut, turned 90 degrees and glued into place for the Hyme Joint. There will be a locating bar to keep the rear end centered, and coil over shocks to keep it sprung. 

The front axle was trashed, and a left over straight axle from the double dragster used instead, this dropped the front end 0.6", close the the .75" I was looking for. I was thinking about building an "A" arm front end for the car but if I was going to do that I would have waited and gotten the R&D Unique white metal kit since it would be better than anything I could have done. 

So far this is it. More later.


----------



## Pete McKay

*Washing machine blower. Seriously?*










...if one is good, two is better?










or three?










FOUR?????











Yeah, that's a quartet of Whipple's on a single Marine application motor.


----------



## DOM-19

Pete, again great workmanship the best , was thata 671 blower on that chevy , calif. Is the place for car shows & cars for years now ,you show us some remarkable photo,s --dom


----------



## Pete McKay

Dom, I have no idea what that Camaro blower is. It could be a fake for all I know, I have never seen anything like that.

But...










...some guys will do anything they can to save a new tire...


I think this is a Simca...


----------



## 71 Charger 500

I think that last car is a Crosley. I could be wrong but that's what it looks like to me.

That '60 Shivvy is bad, bad, BAD !

Mo


----------



## Pete McKay

Crosley, yeah, ugly sister to the Simca.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Pete McKay said:


> Crosley, yeah, ugly sister to the Simca.


ROTF !:lol:


----------



## Pete McKay

Ugly but I hear she's fast...


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Holy smokes !!!!!!!!


----------



## Ian Anderson

Those picks are* KILLER PETE,......*lol..I would love to get my hand on that silver 66 Chevy Fleetside there man,...Don't know about that blower, But it sure looks _KILLER ON THAT TRUCK_, and I'm not sure if it is a 66 for all you techs out there, But its close enough,...I mean I Had to call it something YOU KNOW,....lol...lol...Beautiful Truck set up, WITH OUT A DOUBT..

And Once again Pete, ??? ...Is that You and your PRESENT WIFE in that wedding picture a few post back or someone else there????,..If so, GREAT SHOT DUDE,....very nice picture,.....









*Ian*


----------



## Pete McKay

Other URO's (Unidentified Racing Objects)




























Front engine is a Chevy, back one is a Chrysler. Now there is a contest model nobody will suspect. 



















Don't like a loud Hemi in your ear?



















Just something to brighten an otherwise tragic day.

RIP Dan Weldon.


----------



## Ian Anderson

...lol.."I GIVE UP",..I wont ask a third time,....lol....lol...lol...NO WORRIES ANYWAY...





*Ian*


----------



## Schwinnster

Wow! Some kinda pics Pete! I *gotta* build that Camaro-- LOL! Probably have to scratchbuild the blower........ ya think? LOL!

Love that bad black Chevy with the new tire-- looks like he's gonna have to spend some more money, to fix whatever he broke in the back there.

Dan Weldon-- sounds familiar-- who is he? Just die today?


----------



## 71 Charger 500

This looks like a narrowed Valiant body. Gotta love the twin HEMI's and the twin rear axles as well! Cool, weird stuff!

Mo


----------



## 440 dakota

thanks Pete great pics hard to beleive some of them would be allowed to make a pass


----------



## Pete McKay

Ian, sorry, if you're talking about the wedding pic, yes, that's me and Martha on November 2, 2002.

Here's a shot a couple of years ago before my health started failing, we were at Universal Studios Hollywood.


----------



## Ian Anderson

Well it's a Very Beautiful picture pete,....*GREAT SHOT*,...thats so nice man, thinks for sharing it with us,........You wont forget that day I bet,..EVER...




*Ian*


----------



## Pete McKay

Ian, one of many. She's fast too. 










OK, the 4 link is nearing completion.




























I did the wheelie bars wider on this car, they're a bit shorter too. The bars bolt to the inside of the brackets across from the Hyme joints. The whole works bolts right into the chassis including the cross members for the coil over shock mounts. I still need to do some clean up sanding here and there once everything hardens.


----------



## Pete McKay

John, Dan won the Indy this year, died in a 15 car crash at Las Vegas. He was 33.

Mo, that's a BMW Isetta body, same as the one titled "freak!" a few pictures above it. 

Dakota, rules are a bit more....leinent, back then.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

A BMW Isetta? Dang, guys would use anything wouldn't they? Thanks for that little tidbit, Pete.

Mo


----------



## Pete McKay

Mo, Isetta's, Crosleys, I have seen both El Dorado and Lincoln funny cars, they raced just about anything. One of the more potent things I saw was a Triumph, possibly a TR4, with a small block Chevy in it.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

I've seen some different stuff but the Crosley and the Isetta as dragsters is a first! Keep this cool stuff coming man!

Mo


----------



## s.moe

Those are some nice photos, You got there Pete.....Some of them are very interesting,indeed......Maybe,some ideas for some cool builds............MOE.


----------



## Pete McKay

I will, I'm always finding weird stuff in my research.

OK, back to this build. I have been working on the cage today, and like usual I have built my cage with extra room to the divers right. This cage will be the last one I do like this, this cage was done that way due to the cramped nature of the car's interior and the need for the driver to shift with his right arm. There is a method to my madness, it's not a screw up in design. Tubing is all 0.060" round with some hex thrown in. 










I have also decided to make this a gas car instead of a fueler because I lack the proper blower and scoop to do it right. I ordered a bunch of nice stuff from Slixx, resin blowers, injectors and scoops so this one will be pretty. But just because it's a gas car doesn't mean it's not trick, so I will be equipping it with a NOS tank in the trunk.










This is from the Pro Sportsman series, I had to remove one of the NOS tanks because there wasn't enough room but there is a fuel tank and battery, and it fits nicely in the trunk area. The car will have a single stage NOS system that injects straight into the manifold below the blower. The reason for this is that the Anglia engine compartment is already going to be cramped with the blown small block Pontiac (or Chevy) and there's just not going to be that much room to do an elaborate system. 

So far the car feels a lot more solid than the earlier build I did, with the firewall mounted to the chassis and not the body it will not flex nearly as much as it does normally and door opening and closing should be easier.


----------



## s.moe

It's looking great so far,,Pete.......................MOE.


----------



## harristotle

Lovin the pics of all the radical drag setups, and the project is looking pretty good too! :thumbsup:


----------



## Ian Anderson

Killer picture there Pete,....."NICE",....You won that race,..FOR SURE DUDE,...





*Ian*


----------



## scottnkat

I love the build and can't wait to see the engine all set up. Pete, you're a fine builder and I really enjoy the stories as well. Keep it up, man.


----------



## DOM-19

Pete, where you getting plastic tubing from ??dom


----------



## Pete McKay

Dom I get my Plasti-struct tubing from a local hobby shop. You can get it from here too:

http://www.megahobby.com/rodsandtubing.aspx

This is the Pro Comp/Pro Mod roll cage I have been building in the Anglia, everything except for one part of it is scratch built.










I tend to pattern my cages after the one found in newer Pro Stocks, Pro Mods and Pro Sportsmans with the dragster/funny car style head protection for the driver. Again, there is a bit more room on the right side than would normally be, that's just something I tend to do and this was the last time I used this pattern. I have updated my jigs I use for the pattern and will be using it from now on. 

This is 0.060" tubing, I also use 0.080" for NASCAR and circle track cage. I will use 0.10" for chassis tubing on round tube cars, and 0.080" on cars with square tube chassis. Once my financial situation gets stable I'll maybe do a clinic on frame and cage work since it's still something I can do relatively easy. The Fiat chassis was almost completely rebuilt using square plastic and 0.010" sheet.


----------



## Ian Anderson

That was another good picture there Pete at the stodies,..COOL,....




*Ian*


----------



## scottnkat

oh, I would love a clinic on frame and cage work!!


----------



## Pete McKay

Scott I cold-bend everything. Some people heat bend stuff but you can't straighten something you bend with heat without breaking it. I use a combination of model glue and Gorilla Glue with zip kicker to get everything together. It's a matter of spending long hours online looking at pictures and then trying to make what you see. I'm not that great a painter anymore, I'm starting to have some peoblems detailing engines, but I can bend and cut and fabricate pretty decently still. I have a payday coming up on Friday, let me see what I can get at the hobbyshop and we'll go from there.


----------



## scottnkat

Thanks, Pete - how do you bend the plastic cold? I've only ever tried using heat and it was a terrible mess - misshapen parts and different circumferences. Nevermind - I will wait for your clinic - he he


----------



## s.moe

Pete the clinic sounds like it will be very informative,,I'm an old heat and bend guy,,thought that's the only way to do it ..........looking forward to being schooled on a new way,,,,,,thank's.....................MOE.


----------



## Pete McKay

Scott, I used to do jewelery (I'm a Jew, what else would I do?) and I have a set of pliers with rounded jaws. What I do is bend the solid plastic rod, not to be confused with tube which is hollow, around the varying diameters of the jaws of the pliers. You have to bend it about half again as far as you want it to go because it will rebound a little. When my wife gets home from work tomorrow night I'll see if I can through together a short video or something. 

I was working on an engine test-fit tonight.



















The engine is actually the kit supplied Olds but with a blower. I did sort of a Sonny's type Mega Gasser intake but with the blower plate, I will put the valley cover in place once the engine is painted. The 6-71 blower is a Weiand resin part with a Hilborn injector and tin can scoop, found at Slixx. The blower plate is scratch built and shows the two NOS nozzles per side on the plate. Valve covers will be modern Weiland embossed small block chrome covers. On the left side of the blower is the metering valve and throttle, it will be fleshed out as the project goes along. The radiator is the kit part but has an electric fan. There is nearly zero clearance between the drive belt and the fan. I have the idler pulley for the belt tracking on the left side of the engine instead of the right, on blown Oldsmobile engines you could have it going either way and since the coolant hoses are leading into the right side of the engine this puts the belt out of the way. I have some photo etched part that will go here and there, the blower straps and such will be added. 

You can see a bit more of the cage detail in these views too, keep in mine everything with the exception of the kit supplied main hoop, which is seen in the right side view, is cut, bent and glued 0.060" rod.


----------



## harristotle

I'm enjoying following this build. 



s.moe said:


> Pete the clinic sounds like it will be very informative,,I'm an old heat and bend guy,,thought that's the only way to do it ..........looking forward to being schooled on a new way,,,,,,thank's.....................MOE.


Definitely agree, looking forward to learning a new process.


----------



## Pete McKay

Well, if you guys can wait until this weekend I'll do a 5 or 10 minute chassis and cage video, I don't have enough stuff to do one now. 

Here's a great video of how tires wrinkle on launch...


----------



## s.moe

Guess we'll have to wait,Fellow's.....Teacher's not ready yet........LoL...........MOE.


----------



## harristotle

Pete McKay said:


> Well, if you guys can wait until this weekend I'll do a 5 or 10 minute chassis and cage video, I don't have enough stuff to do one now.
> 
> Here's a great video of how tires wrinkle on launch...
> 
> Pro Mod Two-step Rev Limiter Action. Winternats -08 - YouTube


Sweet video, I love watching the exhaust fire off too! 

I'm more or less obsessed with the Shelby Cobra and years ago I found a picture online of a Cobra drag racing and it had the big wrinkles in the tires. Never saved the picture and haven't been able to find it since...


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Dang, that is way cool in slow mo! Noticed that it was pumping out a bunch of raw fuel but it wasn't doing it in every cylinder each time either.


----------



## Pete McKay

s.moe said:


> Guess we'll have to wait,Fellow's.....Teacher's not ready yet........LoL...........MOE.


Teacher is ready, teachers pocketbook is empty until Friday, LOL!!! I will hopefully get what I need then, if they have stuff in stock and they usually do.

OK, well you want a lesson, sure. When wiring engines and adding wire looms a trick I learned is to keep the loom on the photo etched fret and thread the wires through it then. I have a hard time seeing much less holding these tiny parts, this makes it easier. There, engine detailing tip of the day.










I got the combination battery, fuel cell and NOS tank insert done and in the Anglia. It's a tight fit, no way both bottles would go in there but this fits perfectly. Still need a decal label for the bottle but otherwise, done. 










The small block Olds engine also is nearly done. Detail Master yellow wire distributor kit and other details included. The stainless steel lines for the NOS are thin silver solder, I use various thicknesses of silver solder for things like fuel line, brake line, etc because of the metal finish and it's easy to bend and cut. 










Coolant lines are next, a throttle cable and some touch up painting here and there. Also you can see the on board ignition and timing module, this is a Super Comp car and could have an index of anywhere from 9.90 down to 7.90, the throttle stop and other engine management systems would be run from this module.


----------



## s.moe

Pete for someone who claim's, to be half blind,,,,You sure can turn out some nice work....And over on the other Thread,, I wasn't trying to but in on any of your bussiness,,,,,Just trying to help the guy out,,Ok???.................MOE.


----------



## Pete McKay

Moe, sure. I wasn't going to be able to do it anyway for the reasons I explained. Besides, I have a very short attention span lately and have a hard time keeping my mind on my own projects let alone anyone elses.


----------



## Pete McKay

I did a few side-by-sides with the stock Anglia just to see the differences in the stance:

Nose is lower...



















Rear end is about the same height even with the 4-link but the rear tires are considerably bigger in profile and width. 



















The engine bay is much more full with the kit supplied Old's engine and the after marker Weiand supercharger, the Pontiac 421 sits back further in the one on the left where the Olds sits more in the middle. The belt and pulley system on the Olds is also larger. 










I'm working on a mild upgrade to the door hinge system, I'll have more on that once I figure out a working solution to the problem with the firewall mounted pins.


----------



## Schwinnster

Another great page Pete-- so many cool tips! I've always shied away from the photo etch stuff, but that little tip about leaving the parts on the fret until the wires are thru them--* great stuff!* :thumbsup:

Love the pics of both Angies together--profile pics looks like they're _racing!:_cool:


----------



## s.moe

Pete.......You got two very fine example's of how far Dragster's have come in the past 40 years right there, side by side........like the look's of them both...........MOE.


----------



## Pete McKay

*Fresno Modeling Club Holiday Give-a-Way*

OK guys here's the appeal.

Every year for the last 14 years I've been able to buy a box or two of the Revell quick builders for this modeling club I'm a member of. Every year except last year, and this year. Last year I wasn't able to because we basically had no club money to supplement my usual $200 contribution, and this year because there is no money at all. We have 9 kids to get kits for, ages 13 through 17, which is thankfully about half of what we usually have. 

I am looking for contributors of kits, Skill Level 2 would be best, I think all but one of these guys can handle that. This is a donation sort of deal, I can send you a tax write off receipt or an email letter for your records if you want, but we're trying not to touch what little club money remains for a field trip in January to a local air museum. If I get more than 9 kits the remainders will be auctioned off to the adults and the money placed in the treasury for the trip. 

If you want to be a part of this send me a PM, you don't have to say anything out in the open, I'll give you my address and you can send whatever you want. Remember that these kits will be built, so don't send anything collectible, they don't have a full appreciation for the at sort of thing. If my mailbox gets full then try again the next day, I will try to keep it open. 

Thanks,

Fast Petey


----------



## harristotle

Thats a good tidbit on the wire loom. I've been really close to buying the photo etch wire looms for a while, just haven't bit the bullet. 

I have one engine that I made about 2 years ago I think, that I made wire looms out of a small paperclip for. It also has a removable air cleaner with removable clips holding the air cleaner in place.


----------



## DOM-19

Pete great job on both anglia,s great engine work, have a question just painted the "55 chev. Streetburner using "dupli-color red it looks dull & i have all those tinted windows in & chrome bumpers sprayed -do you think i could spray the car with the windows in with gloss clearcat ??to put a shine on it -it does not look too bad but i feel it needs a little gloss -i bought about 10 cans of dupli- hope they are og they were supposed to be for plastic --dom


----------



## Pete McKay

Dom, get yourself some Future Floor Wax and a nice clean, soft brush. Just brush paint the car with the Future Clear Wax and let it sit for half an hour, you can even do the windows if you want but make sure the brush is absolutely clean. A new one used for just waxing would even be better. The glooscoat lacquer just doesn't have the same results.


----------



## DOM-19

Thanks pete ,first i will see if wife has any, if not she is going to walmart tommorow, will be on review mon. We will see -the dupli-color chrome works great ,have quite a few cans -have to think -pete i also moved the seat back, only 5th' build i slill have a lot to learn --dom


----------



## Ian Anderson

Pete,....Hey man NICE NEW ICON THERE MY FRIEND,......And what's the best CLEAR floor wax to use here my dude,...I know you can do Transparent windshields with the stuff, Because we have all see you on that video do the trick a while back, But Which one should I use that's CLEAR and works the best ?,......You have any NAMES HERE ?????






*Ian*


----------



## Pete McKay

Dom, n/p, I have a bottle of the stuff that has lasted me nearly 10 years....use if only for models. I was going to comment on the model saying your driver must be a dwarf but it might be politically incorrect. 

Ian, the stuff I have now is Pledge with Future Shine Floor Wax, but anything with the acrylic Future Wax in it will work. The important thing is a clean brush, a nice soft fat one, used only for brushing on the wax. Make sure any runs on the side you just pick up with the brush, it's very forgiving and the brush marks have always dried flat for me.


----------



## Ian Anderson

THINKS PETE,...good info, just one more in a LONG LINE of helpful tips and truck I have learned from you this far,........But Thats why your a pro, *NO DOUBT*,..








_Ian_


----------



## Pete McKay

*10,000 views!!!!!*

Thanks to all my loyal and wonderful readers!!!!


----------



## DOM-19

Pete not only did i move seat up but also put foam on seat ,the driver has a hemroid problem ??


----------



## Pete McKay

LOL, I dunno, when I raced my cheeks usually had a pretty good grip on the seat as it was.


----------



## Schwinnster

DOM-19 said:


> Pete not only did i move seat up but also put foam on seat ,the driver has a hemroid problem ??


*LOL! That's great DOM!* _See what you started Pete?_ Some great back stories on our builds now........ can't wait to hear the back story on Ian's (now) Silver Bird..... LOL!


----------



## Pete McKay

OK, the Anglia II chassis is done.


























'

Everything is wired and plumbed, there is the computer and ignition module, a fire extinguisher, parachute release, seat belts, NOS system, battery and fuel tank, complete scratch built cage, photo etched 15" steering wheel, the 4-link rear end I described earlier in the build, blown and NOS injected Old's engine....the list goes on.

The door hinges have been redone, you'll notice the top hinge mounts are loops, the bottoms are the stock pins. The upper pin for those loops are mounted on the door itself, this makes for a much stronger hinge even though is is slightly larger than the stock mount was. The rear trunk lid will be hinged as before as will the hood. 

I haven't done the tire lettering. that goes on after the body is done, and I've started working on that too. The car will be red, I will try to see how my Pete's Speed Shop red decals work before deciding to go back and make it Skipper's Critter. I have probably an other two days of work before it will be done.


----------



## Ian Anderson

Looks KILLER PETE, like always,....And Nice Detail






*Ian*


----------



## Schwinnster

:thumbsup: Good thing you're hinging everything Pete-- be a shame to cover up all that incredible detail work! Judging by the seat size, that's one compact little powerhouse!! No wonder you had to make the right side of the driver's area a little bigger.


----------



## Pete McKay

The late '40's and eagly '50 Anglia's were small, these were compact English cars about the size of the newer Mini Coopers. But they were light and plentyful so they were great drag cars.


----------



## DOM-19

Pete, when you build it almost look,s real -dom


----------



## Pete McKay

I try Dom, some builds are better than others, some I get about half way on and give up...like the Step Child. I haven't forgotten about it, but every time I look at it I just put it back in the box and walk away. There's still so much to do on that project and so much was going wrong on it I hesitate to work on it. 

I will say that the Pete's Speed Shop story has ended. I was asked to stop it, politely, because this is a modelers forum, not a place to post fictional works, even though it had a modeling connection. That's fine, I have no problem with that and the way is was requested. That doesn't mean that the builds for that story are stopping....no, no, no. It just means that the extra 15 or 20 posts about the story won't be there. 

I have already started doing some work on the next project too, but since Skipper's Critter 2 isn't done I'll wait to finish this one up before getting into it any deeper. But I will tease you guys to say that it's something I have never done before, and it's already turning out to be a pretty interesting feat of mechanics. You will see.


----------



## Pete McKay

OK, Skipper's Critter 2 is done with one exception. Those upper door hinges i made did not work, so when I get some time when my hands are working better they will be replaced and the doors will open and close. But otherwise...here ya go.




























I have a little pin to pull on the chute, and the shroud lines are all there. There's a lot of detail like the quick turn fasteners and stuff that are less noticeable. This was supposed to be the car that would run grudge races against my Pete's Speed Shop Anglia before the story was killed, but it will be posed next to it on the shelf for the time being and I will be taking better pics in the sunlight in the next few days.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Pete McKay said:


> I will say that the Pete's Speed Shop story has ended. I was asked to stop it, politely, because this is a modelers forum, not a place to post fictional works, even though it had a modeling connection. That's fine, I have no problem with that and the way is was requested. That doesn't mean that the builds for that story are stopping....no, no, no. It just means that the extra 15 or 20 posts about the story won't be there.


Where's the eyeroll icon when ya need it? What's next? disuhpllun fur speling airors?


----------



## Pete McKay

There was a longer explaination than that and I believe there was one (1) complaint. No biggie, it's all about the build anyway, and I have TEN THOUSAND FREEKING HITS, so I'm not bitter.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

I wouldn't be bitter either with 10,000 hits, lol, but I'd sure want to know who the crybaby was that went whining to the mods about someone having more posts than they have or more responses than they have. The only motive I can POSSIBLY see is jealousy. That is absolutely rediculous.

MoOpinionatedThanOthers


----------



## Pete McKay

Well I know who it was, and I'm sure one other regular on these garage strings knows....and of course the complainer knows, but let's just leave it there, shall we? Time to move on...

OK, this is a sort of puzzle...what comes to mind when I say; SUPER CHIEF.


----------



## Ian Anderson

Somehow that's DON'T SURPRISE ME,....What are we paying for "IF WE CANT POST",....its NOT LIKE those where ALL YOUR POST< we all added to the amount, HOW CHEEP IS THAT ??????........
Like I said I'm not apprized,..IN THE LEAST REALLY...Got to love a SNITCH as well,.....lol......what's the old saying,... _"A kid that tells on another kid is a ____ Kid"_ ,......lol....lol...

*"STILL HOLDS TRUE TODAY"*





*Ian*


----------



## Pete McKay

Well, like I said way back then and I'll say it now, I can let some things go. This is one of them. 

Back to the original question....what comes to mind when I say Super Chief? C'mon, you gotta at least paly the game, Google it if you have to but remember this is a drag racing project. And no, this is not Nelson carter's Charger Funny Car. And it's not this...thing.










...although that does look like an interesting project. 

OK, maybe this is too hard. How about when I say "Freight Train"? How about that?


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Twin engined Top Fuelers?


----------



## 71 Charger 500

How about a Pontiac?


----------



## 71 Charger 500

I'd love to see decals for this bad boy ! http://www.draglist.com/artman2/uploads/2/1184298439_19chief.jpg

But then, you said it wasn't his Charger didn't you? lol


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Is it a really ugly ford concept truck?


----------



## Ian Anderson

*[email protected]*...YEP






*Ian*


----------



## Pete McKay

Mo, nope, not the funny car. And the jet is a diesel locomotive body only smaller. 

OK, you guys are almost on the right track. Get it? Super Chief, Freight Train...and Mo actually touched on two aspects of the project in post #658 and #659. It is a twin engine dragster and it is a Pontiac.

So when I was looking at research for my 1958 twin engine dragster I kept getting images of the Freight Train, a twin engine blown small block Chevy dragster that raced from the early 1960's, and still runs to this day. The Freight Train looks like this:

The original...










...and the current version...










Now my Super Chief will be similar but powered by twin blown 421 Pontiac's in a Tommy Ivo chassis. This project was on the drawing board at the same time the 1958 dragster was being built, so I have had tome to refine the plans considerably. The original idea for this car was called "Dreamliner" because it was to combine the Tommy Ivo rear bodywork with the wings and front wheel pants from the California Charger dragster...










These parts are available from Slixx and will be ordered in 2 weeks, arriving in about 3 weeks to finish up the project. The combination of the rear cowling, front wheel covers and aerodynamics with two engines should make for an impressive dragster....the Super Chief Dreamliner.

I chose not to lengthen the chassis, instead it will make minimal changes to it and just work the bodywork around the twin engines. I've also modified the bodywork to be able to be fully removed at this point although I'll have to see if I can maintain that as the project goes along. 



















The twin engines are tied together by a mount between the blocks, there is a measured gap between the two with enough room for the blower belt of the back engine and a short connecting shaft. There will be no clutching mechanism between the two engines.

....to be continued...


----------



## Pete McKay

Each engine will have it's own magento ignition syetem, but the fuel pump will be driven off the front engine only. The oil filters will also be shared. 










With this set up the fuel tank remains in the same place, this makes the room between the tank and the front of the engine in front pretty narrow, about the same as between the engines. There is enough for the blower belt but I think the fuel pump will be above the fuel tank, above the body work. This will take some working on to get it looking mechanically workable.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Wow, Pete! That thing is going to be gorgeous! I'd have to swap out the Poncho's for HEMI's of course, at least on the first one I built! :lol: I really enjoy how you think outside the box when you are building, Pete, that makes it inspirational for the rest of us!:thumbsup:

Mo


----------



## CJTORINO

Pete McKay said:


> I will say that the Pete's Speed Shop story has ended. I was asked to stop it, politely, because this is a modelers forum, not a place to post fictional works, even though it had a modeling connection. That's fine, I have no problem with that and the way is was requested. That doesn't mean that the builds for that story are stopping....no, no, no. It just means that the extra 15 or 20 posts about the story won't be there.


This is disappointing to hear.
how a fellow modeler can be that petty, is beyond me.
I dont see the harm in your fictional stories.
we come here to read stories and admire other peoples work.
(at least I do)
so for someone to complain is just wrong.

if you dont like what your reading or seeing on a thread, click your mouse and move on.
*I'm sorry to hear your fictional stories wont be shared here anymore. I enjoy them.*


----------



## 440 dakota

I agree very disappointing,wondered what happened whille the builds are great alone the story you were telling was bringing them to life,can't see what there was to complain about good clean story posted along with build progress was a great idea


----------



## Schwinnster

I agree also-- bummer about the no more 'story telling'. I really enjoyed them Pete. I'll just enjoy your builds, and tips-- without them, but I'm sure we'll have no lack of knowledge shared. Everything you do here Pete-- IMHO-- _advances the hobby_. Thanks for not being afraid to try different things to that end


----------



## scottnkat

boy, I go away for a few days and the story is over?? damn! 

just like everyone else (well, almost everyone else, I guess), I will simply enjoy the builds then - although the story did add another dimension to the builds, the builds themselves are fantastic.


----------



## Pete McKay

Thanks guys, but like I said it's just one more thing I can let go of.

Mo, the Pancho motors are $5 plus $4.50 for the Hilborn injector and scoop. A Ross Gibson Hemi 392 drag motor is $26. Even with shipping it was cheaper to go small block. I wish I would have had a couple more of those resin 6-71 blowers in stock here but I only ordered 1 so I could see what it looked like. For sure I'll be posting a big resin order in November. 

I love the AMT Ivo dragster on so many levels, it is one of the best I've seen, second only to the MPC Ramchargers/John Milner dragster. I have a Ramchargers digger coming along with a '64 Dodge 330 also in Ramchargers colors, I'm debating doing a sort of team deal with those an a stock build up of the LRW in Ramchargers colors too or an L-700 tow rig sort of deal like Ivo had. 

I'm trying to work in smaller width rear slicks but the problem I'm having is the wheels. I have a pair of Centerlines that will work but the company wasn't found until 1970, which would put this car after that time period. Still acceptable but I was shooting for a few years before. And I could wait 3 weeks for the wheels but why do that when I have a working alternative that only displaces me by a couple of years. 

The other problem was going to be the exhaust systems for the engines. I have 2 sets of the Ford zoomie headers from the Revel Parts packs I can use but the Pontiacs have siamese ports on the center exhausts. I have seen these engines have only 3 pipes on each side with the center ports sharing a pipe but this is more what I'm looking for:










So again, I may just modify the Ford headers or have to cut and bend 16 new ones. I'll have to worry about that sooner than later.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Yeah, I know what you mean, Pete. I've never bought a Ross Gibson engine because every time I see the price of one I think to myself, I can buy a whole kit for that. I've never been able to justify spending over a hundred bucks on a model car that is going to sit on the shelf.

This is going to be one very cool model! I know what you mean about the Ivo rail, I have four of those kits myself. I feel the need to break of those out for some reason! 

Mo


----------



## DOM-19

Pete read what i posted on schwinnster,s thread & also let me know --dom


----------



## Pete McKay

Mo, I have several cars that I have over $100 into, one I have nearly $200. When I was a contest modeler I could spend that on every kit, I did a modern AA/FD once that I had nearly $300 into. My Eddie Hill car I have about $150 into, the Nostalgia Dragster I did 2 months ago about the same. If I spend $75 on an everyday build I'm going a decent job now though.

Anyway, back the the Super Chief Dreamliner....I need to shorten the name....just Dreamliner I think.. 

I made some great progress today, got it up on the wheels and tires, got most of the cockpit done, and most importantly got the engines started and in the chassis.



















In the second shot you can see the shaft connecting the back of the crank of the front engine to the blower belt pulley of the back engine. The shot makes the engines look like they're sitting cock-eyed but they aren't, they are dead-on straight with each other. 

The bottom half of the body can come off pretty easily but it will more than likely be glued into place. The supports for the front axle as well and the steering linkage needs to me mounted to it so that part will not be removable. But the forward part of the cockpit and the forward part of the body will be.










The engines are ignition wired but that's it so far. The clearance between the fuel tank the the front drive pulley is less than I was figuring so I'm working on an alternative fuel pick up location as well as what to do with the fuel pump. I may figure a way to mount the pump to the tank and have it driven off the cam. That means that would be a solid connection where there needs to be chassis flex, still an issue that needs to be thought out. 

The 10.5" wide rear tires make this look really nice, the kit tires were as wide as modern dragsters, these are close to what these FED's run even to this day. And the Centerline wheels don't look as bad as I thought they would.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

No way to relocate the fuel tank a scoach, Pete?

I know you have some bucks in some of your cars. I did a '64 Dodge Polara drag car one time for my cousin and had about $60.00 cost in it and I thought that was outrageous, that was back in '93.

Loving this Super Chief, Pete!

Mo


----------



## Schwinnster

Dreamliner is looking great Pete! Just realized, from these latest shots, with the body on-- you got a great eye for proportions. If that tail section, behind the driver wasn't there-- it wouldn't look right-- as it is, it just seems to _'balance'_ out those two Ponies....... and yeah, wider slicks just wouldn't have _'fit'_.


----------



## Pete McKay

Mo, I'd have to build a tank because of the shape of the kit part. I may consider that, there is about 1/16" between the pulley and tank, in reality if the chassis were to flex, it were to come down hard from a wheelie, etc, the pulley and tank could have hit with catastrophic results. 

John, wait until the front wheel pants are on it, that will be 3 weeks or so but for now the kit fronts will have to do. I want to do one more single engine version of this kit the same way, maybe next year. I have one more dragster planned, the Ramchargers FED that is already on it's way, after that my build themes are changing for a while. Dragsters take up so much room, this one is the 4th excluding the shorter 1958 rail job, Ramchargers will be the 5th and they won't all fit on the same shelf now.


----------



## DOM-19

Pete, look up at www.sentryair.com, model# SS-330-DSH. Spray booth. What do you think about no outside exhaust? Not Cheap. $$2,553.00, I feel I don't know if their exhaust system is any good? - DOM


----------



## Pete McKay

ROFL!!! For $2,500 it better come with someone to spray my stuff for me. Dom, seriously for me I don't need one, I can't even really suggest one for you based on that I have no idea about them.


----------



## scottnkat

Wow, Pete - this is really looking great. I love how you've fit those two engines in there in a way that it looks like it was made to be that way. Really fabulous!


----------



## Pete McKay

Some progress yesterday, not much but a few important things got done.










I did manage to move the fuel tank forward about 3/4", enough to give me room for a fuel line and to place the oil filters. 










The Revell Parts Pack's donated two sets of Ford 427 Zoomie headers, which I cut the pipes off of and reconfigured into GM small block headers. I'm probably not going to drill them out because of problems with my hands still. But they'll look great when done.

I have a lot of wiring left, fuel lines, oil lines and other engine detailing. That should be maybe 2 days, then the body should take another day or two, I'd say by the weekend this thing will be done with the exception of the front wheel covers, as I said earlier in the build that's going to be a couple more weeks, and the decals will be done at that same time. 

With the evident demise of Pete's Speed Shop I have been searching for another similar type of historical projects to do, one that I can associate a racing history with the car being built. You Dodge guys will like this, as it will be the Ramchargers Racing Team cars from the 1960's through the current racing season. The first two models I already have, the 1964 dragster, which is a discontinued kit and very expensive, and the Lindberg '64 Dodge Super Stock. The 3rd kit in the planned build will be the 1975 Ramchargers Duster funny car, that model will arrive about this time next week. 










There's two reasons I choose Ramchargers, the first being a long and distinguished racing history, one that is well documented and one that can be duplicated in scale. The second is I am able to recreate those markings myself on later fictional cars, which I hope to do. There is a Ramchargers current edition Challenger that I have on the wish list, I'm already drawing research for the car even though it is 4th on the build board.










A few others on the wish list are the Revell 2006 SRT8 Magnum wagon in Ramchargers markings (tow vehicle and crew transport), a Dodge Dakota pickup pulling one of the smaller Galaxie trailers, both in Ramchargers markings, and a Revell Hemi Dart. There also exists the AWB 1966 long nosed Dart a s a resin kit, but that would be a much later build due to the cost. 










...and of course, possibly a new Revell Dodge Avenger funny car. 

More on this later, for now the Dreamliner will need to be finished.


----------



## Pete McKay

*This just sound so good...*


----------



## Pete McKay

OK, the Dreamliner is done, I choose red because of the decals I may be ordering for it from Slixx in a week. 



















After these shots were done the tire lettering was added but essentially this is the finished car. When I say "finished" I will still be adding the front wheel covers, again in about 3 weeks. It also marks the end of my dragster phase, a total of 5 were done and everyone will pose for pictures once the Dreamliner gets it's new front end. 

A short pause will be observed while I take a break. This weekend I'll start working on the first of the Ramchargers cars. I have been working on the decal sheet for the 2009 Challenger since no sheet exists. Here's what I have for it:



















This is a LARGE sheet but copies smaller with great detail. It also is designed to be used when making a few other cars I have planned, like the 1968 Dodge Dart Hemi and possibly a more modern funny car. More later...


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Pete, any chance of getting a set of those Ramchargers Challenger decals for my own use? 

That Super Chief Dreamliner is a knockout, man! I really dig that! Hope you don't mind if I borrow your idea on that cause I want to make one of those, that thing is just too, too COOL !!!!!!!

Mo


----------



## Pete McKay

Mo, right click, save, be my guest! I'm working on another sheet similar that will include the Candymatic script. The full size sheet is 4472X2752 and 35+mb but I print it out at 6X8. Direct link... http://s192.photobucket.com/albums/z262/FresnoPete/?action=view&current=ramchargers.jpg Make sure you click to enlarge it completely.


----------



## Pete McKay

If you need me to I can email it to you, photobucket may resize it when you save it.


----------



## s.moe

Pete McKay said:


> I will say that the Pete's Speed Shop story has ended. I was asked to stop it, politely, because this is a modelers forum, not a place to post fictional works, even though it had a modeling connection.
> 
> Pete.........WHAT the HELLo? Is going on with this Forum........I'm away for six day's,, and start to catch-up on all the post's and build's,, that have taken place on here in that time.......AND now I find out that your stories that you were including with your build's,, Are KILLED, because (someone) didn't like the fact that they were Fiction????
> Shirt,, That just burn's my buttocks......If they didn't like them,, ALL They had to do was scroll on past the darn stories, Man......HECK, That's one of the things that got me interested in becoming a member on this site..... AND the reason I did like so many of the rest of you Guy's did,, Started my own Thread....So I could show my built model's and in some small way,, bring them to life for other members AND hopefully NEW members would like to join in on this Forum.....Heck,, Soon all we'll be able to do is post pic's of our build's and not be able to tell what we've done to them, or even show pic's of other subjects or tips that may help other modeler's out.....
> I've gone back over all the 2 years of post's here on the model car forum and the way it was before, with everyone posting one thread at a time was Ridiculious.... You had to jump from thread to thread, to keep up with everyone's build's.....
> AND look at how many of us there are,, Who are ACTUALLY posting pic's of MODEL CAR BUILD'S on here now--- I'm talking PLASTIC KIT'S,, Not DIECAST'S--- That's a whole different Forum...You know??? There's only LESS than a Dozen of us who are keeping this Forum ALIVE, right now...WHAT are they going to do NEXT??? Cut our hobby out of the Whole hobby Forum all together??? I mean come on Guy's,,,,,REALLY???........................MOE.


----------



## s.moe

Pete.....I finally got caught up on your Garage Post's this morning....I had a death in the family over the weekend and missed about 3 pages of what was going on .......Congradulations on 10,000 + views,,,:woohoo: Man your work deserves much, much more Recognition, Though.....
I really Hate that your speed shop story was(KILLED) by the powers that be....... STILL can't belive that one... Because they sure LET them do story telling over in the Diorama Forum,,,,But, Anyway..........I really like the Angila, (Skipper's Critter 2) that you finished..Very nice detail work with all of the wiring and cables...... AND that stretched Super Chief,(Dreamliner) with the two Blown Pontiac powerplant's,, turned out to be one nice build, too.......BUT,, What I'm really looking forward to is the 4 Ram Charger build's......Especially the '09 Challenger,, Just love the photo of the car in the Garage, (That thing is Sharp).....And I think the Decal Sheet will make a model look just like it.......SORRY about the long post in your Garage, Here Pete, BUT,,, I've got 6 Day's of catch-up to do.........................MOE.


----------



## Pete McKay

Moe, let me reply if I may and I'll try to do it in order because my brain isn't working right yet this morning (no coffee). 

I was asked, politely, to stop the story. I had been combining period research pictures along with my build but that was continually putting my thread ahead of others who were also trying to get help, etc, on their build threads, and I'm talking about non-garage owning guys. I understood and agreed with the explanation as to why I was asked, and only I was asked. Hopefully you guys can understand, it wasn't asked maliciously, there are other great builds going on here besides mine, Ian's, the Mo/e brothers and John. I never mentioned who asked and who complained, but I know both parties, and that's being kept to myself. 

As far as plastic vs. diecast modification...Jersey is a master of making a diecast look great, IMHO. There are others, his work just comes to mind. We even have Ken's great art print which I liked but caused a bit if a stir here, but I liked it and said so. Do diecast models have a home here? If it's my decision yes they do, so long as the changes they make are significant enough to change the overall appearance of the project. 

The political climate of this part of HBT changes often, most of the time it's friendly and helpful but once in a while it seems there comes a little discontent. Working through it is what we all try to do by explaining our position, and that's what the person did about my Speed Shop story. I understand the reasons, and agreed with it at least in principal, and I'm ready to move along.


----------



## Pete McKay

*1964 Ramchargers Dodge Super Stock*

The first kit I'm doing in the Ramchargers series is Lindberg's '64 Dodge 330, which there is a lot of online documentation for. The box art shows the car on some nice Crager mags.










In reality nearly every period (1964/65) picture shows the car usually on stamped steel wheels, most of the time they are painted black on the back and white with a section painted red, thus:




















So equipped with that information my car will ride on the steel wheels instead of the kit mags. There didn't seem to be any method to what wheels went where so I'll more than likely go black on the back and red/white on the front. 

Recently there was a discussion somewhere about the amount of detailing that goes into our cars and the costs. I have just come off of a long run of detailing out cars with wiring, plumbing, seat belts, etc. While for me the costs are a factor they're not THAT much of a factor I can't throw a little into each car. However what is a factor are my hands. I have varying health conditions that affect some of the fine motor skills particularly in my hands, and there are times, often a week or longer, where I can't do the things I normally can do. It's quickly getting to the point I'll be back to just the basic out of the box builds again, which is where I believe I will be in doing the Ramchargers cars. No wiring this time, no seat belts, no photo etched parts, just a nice, crisp clean paint job and a clean build. These aren't contest cars, I gave that up 10 years ago when all this started, and really, other than you guys and me, nobody really see's my models much anyway. But I will use foil when I can, just because foil is sooo cool! 

I have a little more research left to do, the build will probably start over the weekend with first pictures coming on Monday.


----------



## s.moe

Pete.......I Totally understand the situation on which you were asked to stop your Speed Shop stories... And I in no way, Ment that Diecast's or the Art Print (which I too liked) or anything else automotive related subject's, Are not welcomed to post thread's on this Forum........I was simply stating the fact,That I thought the Garage Thread's were a good Idea, Because as you well know, There are only a handfull of actual Plastic/Risen kit builder's on this Forum and we're trying to keep it going,,, So as to,(like me) get new model builder's interested in Joining in on this Forum and Hopefully becoming new Member's to HobbyTalk.......I in no way, Want to do anything to destroy what YOU started with the Garage's,,,, SO in the future, I'll chew on a few Sparkplugs, Before I let my finger's do my talking........ I would Hate to be Shut Down,, But, I'd Hate it even MORE, if it affected all of you Great Guy's that post on here...................MOE.

P.S. Can't wait to see the 1/st Ramcharger, '64 330.........


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Like Pete, I too grew up watching the Ramchargers cars and I loved them all. I really liked the old Rod Shop Dodges too! Looking forward to seeing your builds on these cars, Pete.

I was always kind of surprised that Ramchargers didn't actually use an AB100 Dodge truck like Bill Golden and several others did. I bet that thing will look cool built that way.

Mo


----------



## Pete McKay

Mo, I'm going to do a LRW as a support vehicle. I'm also searching for one of MPC's Lil Red Truck's to do as a tow vehicle, I think I have one I can get for under $25.


----------



## Ian Anderson

Do one like this Pete,...Maybe_ NOT IN THIS SHADE OF COLOR_,..lol...but The Tracks are cool.......I LIKE IT MY SELF,.. I wont one Just like it in my back yeard,......A Squeal Swisher FOR SURE,..lol..lol...lol..






_Ian_


----------



## Pete McKay

Local mountain community has 3 county Sheriff vechiles, all H1 Hummers, done like that for SAR. The tracks alone cost more than my 2011 Kia Soul.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

HTH do you fit in a Kia Soul?????:roll:


----------



## Pete McKay

Lots of room, I have nearly 6" of headroom still, lots of leg room too, it's a big vehicle on the inside. The cargo bay is only 4' long though, tough to camp out in unless you're a 30 lb Cocker Spaniel.


----------



## DOM-19

Dog looks good pete--dom


----------



## Ian Anderson

*AHHHHHH...*lol...Nice looking Cocker Spaniel there Pete,..Whats his name ??...





*Ian*


----------



## Pete McKay

That is Prince Charles Junior McKay, AKC#SR52405504, 2 time Parti color bird champion and my wifes seizure alert dog. And he is zonked out from running birds at Tamarack Ridge about 7,500 fieet up in the Sierra's. He is a real personality.


----------



## Schwinnster

Dreamliner looks great Pete-- when you going to release it as a kit? (hint hint) * LOL!* Looking forward to seeing the group picture. 

Nice work on that decal sheet as well. Lot of thinking, and checking, and double checking when you use the slanted lettering-- making sure it looks right on* both* sides of the car.


----------



## Pete McKay

LOL, the Dreamliner nearly became another Red Headed Step Child. I missed my window of sunlight today to get decent pictures, I'll try again for tomorrow.

The lettering was taken from both the Lindberg Dodge 330 kit sheet and what I could find online, the picture of the new Challenger supplied some of the newer kit decals and I've been adding contingencies from google. I have updated it a little since posting it with some of the under hood decals like for the valve covers from a site that specializes in restoration decals for 1:1 cars. I'm working on a second sheet with the red stripes but that one is sort of time consuming because of the stripes on the sides will be different for every car. I'm thinking of just doing a wider red stripe that can be cut to shape.


----------



## DOM-19

Good morning pete, like to know how the "acrylic" paint is doing ,i have so many cans of paint i hate to buy more if not necesary, butttt if you think its the one then i will get some ===s===dom==cant seem to delete on hobby talk???


----------



## Pete McKay

Dom, I only have a couple bottles but it's going really well. I do all my black (gloss, semi and flat) in acrylic, it covers and matches very well.

Mo asked me this morning if I had problems someone else printing my decal layouts, the easy answer is no, anything I post here is for you guys. I ask that it be kept public domain, if someone tries to copyright something I've done the public domain ends right then and there. I am planning on doing other decal detail sheets for specific cars, concentrating on under hood details like battery labels, jacking instructions, smog and vacuum line diagrams, etc. 

Here is the updated Ramchargers sheet.










...and direct link...

http://i192.photobucket.com/albums/z262/FresnoPete/ramchargers-1.jpg

This sheet is 4,720X3016 pixels, very large, but I print it in either 6X8 or 5X7 to get it to fit a 1/24th or 1/25th scale car. The reason I do it like this is when the sheet in compressed that much all of the tiny detailing remains, this is how I can get small lettering like on my Pete's Speed Shop gassers to still be readable. Some of that lettering was half the height of the "In God We Trust" as stamped on a Quarter coin. Very small. Unfortunately most email will not allow attachments over 25mb, making it hard to send, but you can right click the image and save it and get a usable sheet to print for yourself that is whatever your max screen resolution is. Mine is set at 1024X768 so the sheet is saved at 1024X654, if you can get more resolution out of your computer then it will save larger.


----------



## s.moe

Pete......Your new Avatar looks a little different there, Guy......Kind of liked the other one, Though.....But It does sort of say, How your work should be displayed.................MOE.


----------



## Pete McKay

Moe, I did too but not too long ago I was on local TV about a homeless guy who hit me in the back with a 2X4 in July. I felt it was sort of fitting.


----------



## s.moe

Pete,, Sorry to here about that,My Friend.... But I guess it does fit then,, Dosen't it??
I'm going to try to send you some Mail-- Have only done it one once before-- Let me know if you get it ..................MOE.


----------



## Ian Anderson

I remember that night Pete,...lol......After you put him down, and got rid of the Two By Four Or what ever it was,......Then the Cops drug out what was left of the guy to the POOKIE,......Man I hate a thiefs,...
But,..YOU DID GOOD PETE,.......A man has to do What A man has to do is all......





*Ian*


----------



## Pete McKay

Ian, he pled guilty to ADW last Monday, he gets his sentence on the 23rd of November. The most he can get is 4 years, probably less, but the judge gets to hear my witness statement, I'm hoping he gets at least 2.


----------



## Ian Anderson

One Year, (COUNTY TIME)....3 thee years of Probation,..IS MY BET,.....Mark my words,...




*Ian*


----------



## DOM-19

Pete whats the fastest drying glue,i,m using testors now but sometimes i cant hold it forever i need quick,you know when you have to take a leak ==dom













u


----------



## Pete McKay

AB109 will allow him county time after 365 and good behavior in state, he could get at the very least 365/2 years probation. But since he's homeless, had 3 FTA's for hearings I seriously doubt the judge is doing any probation time. But since this is a strike offence he has to do 365 in state with no early release. I've learned a lot since this whole deal started, and I don't like a bit of how victims have fewer rights than the criminals.


----------



## Pete McKay

DOM-19 said:


> Pete whats the fastest drying glue,i,m using testors now but sometimes i cant hold it forever i need quick,you know when you have to take a leak ==dom


Dom, go before you build. 

Actually you can use a CA adhesive with a zip kicker but only on certain things. Not glass, chrome or metal, the zip kicker starts a chemical reaction that generates a lot of heat, nearly enough to warp plastic, it will melt Styrofoam and really thin plastic, like 0.007" thick. You can't use CA on glass or chrome easily because it will frost the finish, on chrome you can get away with it a little by brushing on a little Future Floor Wax over the frosted part. Glass, well, that's a little harder but I very seldom will use anything but white glue on glass.


----------



## DOM-19

Pete, thanks very much,when i ask you a question i have a question mark in my mind & i will not forget it untill it,s replied especially from "mr. Expert"==dom


----------



## Pete McKay

LOL, I'm not the expert, an expert is someone who don't make mistakes...definately not me. I may miss the question but I will go back and re-read the last 5 or 6 posts on Sunday's to see if I missed anything.

The 1964 Dodge 330 Ranchargers is done. This was a nice kit but having it to do again I would have painted the roof and trunk stripes. I swapped out a few parts here and there like the wheels I talked about, I put better carbs and period Hemi air cleaners, I made a turn signal stalk and that's about it. No wiring, just paint. I also added the NHRA decal on the front of each fender in response to the pictures of the real car.




























This is a BIG car, bigger than my 1965 Chevy pickup, I have to question Lindberg's 1/25th scale on this thing, it just looks bigger than that.


----------



## Schwinnster

I've always wondered about that Lindy Ramcharger Pete. Looks like a nice kit, and guess I'll _have to_ get one now....... LOL! 

Would be nice to know if it is 1/25 or 1/24, but I'm thinking it'll still look great on the shelf-- by itself if need be.


----------



## Pete McKay

A shot in the setting autumn sun.


----------



## Ian Anderson

Looks GREAT my friend, I'm liking it a lot here,.......As well as the Autumn sun light,,...But tell me this my good friend, LOOK AT THIS FREAKING PICTURE NUMBER ON THAT BUILD DUDE,....lol....

*314690_2064846432803_1594028630_1714657_1458870539_n*

I mean, Do you EVER clear that cameras history out,...lol....Thats a WOPPER..






*Ian*


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Thats the way I remember them looking, Pete. Red and white front wheels and black on the back. Very nice job indeed.

Mo


----------



## Pete McKay

Ian Anderson said:


> LOOK AT THIS FREAKING PICTURE NUMBER ON THAT BUILD DUDE,....lol....
> 
> *314690_2064846432803_1594028630_1714657_1458870539_n*
> 
> I mean, Do you EVER clear that cameras history out,...lol....Thats a WOPPER..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ian*


Actually that's #2503 on my camera, I think that's FaceBook's index number.


----------



## s.moe

Pete..... I think the decal stripes turned out nice,Just by looking at the pic's.......I'd say that's one nice looking '64 330,You got there.....Looks just like the photo's of the real thing.................MOE.


----------



## DOM-19

Pete, what are you using for masking tape ,ram came out real sharp & bright==dom


----------



## Pete McKay

The second car in the Ramchargers builds was supposed to be the 1964 dragster from MPC, but then I opened the box I had to take a deep breath. The MPC kit is IDENTICAL to the More American Graffiti John Milner Dragster I have in my closet, with the exception of the coupe body. Of course I carefully cut the tape that has held my MAG dragster closed for the last 17 years and carefully fished out the decals to scan, but found them to be in really bad shape. Luckily there was a website that had the full decals AND instructions but a scan of the decals too that I quickly snatched and ran through my paint.net program to make suitable to make my own set. 

http://www.google.com/imgres?q=More...tart=0&ndsp=15&ved=1t:429,r:8,s:0&tx=73&ty=41

There are a few MAJOR differences between the model and the movie car though, the model shows a generic big block, Milner's car in the movie is GM small block, look at the placement of the exhaust headers and distributor. 






Here's a very interesting shot down the side of the car and you can see the Siamese ports on the head. Another interesting thing is the Moroso valve cover. Why? Moroso wasn't in business until 1968, this was supposed to be New Years Eve, 1964. 










Tomorrow I'll drag mine out to watch again and take notes, I think since I have the chance to do a Milner car and not destroy my nearly $100 collectible I'm going to take it.


----------



## Pete McKay

*More different than they are similar.*

Well, scratch that idea.

The Milner car and the Ramchargers car are quite similar, they share a lot of chassis and engine parts but the bodywork is more different than it is similar.

Milner...



















Ramchargers...



















Making a Milner car from the Ramchargers car would be more of a task than the other way around, the Milner rear bodywork is more extended and the drag link is different. Maybe I'll reconsider down the road somewhere with another Ramchargers kit....but not this week.


----------



## Pete McKay

DOM-19 said:


> Pete, what are you using for masking tape ,ram came out real sharp & bright==dom


Dom, the red stripes are all decals for that one, I can't take the credit for that. On future Ramchargers cars, if I do any, I will either make a decal sheet of stripes or I'll use red pinstripe tape.


----------



## DOM-19

Pete, was just wondering, because i wanted to sprey the funny car 3 diff. Colors, i cant figure out why i cant "delete on hobby talk ==dom


----------



## s.moe

Pete...The Ramchargers Dragster look's great,, Nice second build to your series......Did you build and take the photo's of the M.A.G. Milner Dragster there??? It really looks like it's sitting in someone's Garage.....
I built all of the American Graffiti kit's, when they first came out....I think I only paid 8 or 9 buck's apiece for them at the time......SURE wished I'd of gotten a few extra for my stash back then..........Great build's.........................MOE.


----------



## CJTORINO

wow. that milner dragster is nice.
makes me want to go pop in 'More American Grafitti' into the DVD player.


----------



## Ian Anderson

*[email protected] *,..I was thinking THE VERY SAME THING my friend,........And I can remember running that VERY SAME strip where John and Indy rolled at the end of the Movie as well in Petaluma California, YOU KNOW THE ONE PETE,.....You can see it from Hwy 101 down below the bank for miles,...And I can still smell the Eucalyptus trees in the night Air all those summers,..Spent some years Cruising THAT VERY SAME STIP in town as well,.......Those where the days,...Despite the Petaluma PD,...lol....lol,..



*Ian*


----------



## Pete McKay

Guys, that's not my dragster, actually neither of them are, just other builds I had found to do the comparison. My MAG is still bagged in the box but the chassis and engine are shared with the Ramchargers car. Moe, I have two of the MAG dragsters, one still in shrink and one now re-taped closed. I also have the MAG Deuce but it's easier to find than the dragsters. At one time I had planned to do the '58 Chevy and Falfa's '55 too. 










I think the original dragstip in Petaluma at Tolay Creek Ranch is gone now, I know the Fremont Dragstrip has been gone nearly 15 years. They list the Infineon Dragstrip as the only one in Petaluma now, I don't think that's the same one, is it?


----------



## s.moe

Sorry about that Pete....My mistake ,,,Heck as fast as you turn them out,, I was sure those where your build's....... I knew you said that it was coming next..................MOE.


----------



## Pete McKay

It's actually in progress, pictures are coming soon. it's a great kit, somewhat more complicated than the Ivo dragster but coming out nicer. It's the next-to-last car I will be doing for 2011, I have one more that I'll be doing and that's it for the year. Next year is sort of ify at the moment with my model building.


----------



## Pete McKay

So here's a little of the Ramchargersdragster progress...

Test fitting the engine, chassis and bodywork. I modified the bodywork with a lift off cowl so I could finish up the chassis painting, etc before putting the bodywork on it. I have since reglued the cowl back on. 










The chassis was painted red, all of the models of this car I have seen were the same way, so I can only assume the real car had a red chassis. I painted to inside of my bodywork steel instead of the black I saw on two of the builds. I liked the black but the steel made more sense for me. 



















So far all of the kit is out of the box with the exception of the blower scoop, which has a photoetched face and butterfly's. The stock scoop looked pretty bad, this was the only way to save it. 










The steering links are well represented, and complicated. If I do another one of these cars it won't have any bodywork on the front so you can see all of the push rods and arms. So faf I'm about 2/3rds finished but I'm finding that I'm really dirtying up the body work handling it. I've already tried to touch up the white but it was a mis-match, I'm hoping once the stripes are on it it covers that up.


----------



## 440 dakota

Pete are you familiar with this kit ?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/mpc-jawbrea...552?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a6c2b61b0

just wondered if it might be the MAG kit ? which I had as a kid and would like to have another but gettin to expensive for me


----------



## Pete McKay

That's a version of the MAG kit, it has the coupe body at least. From what I can tell the MAG/Ramchargers/Jaw Breaker kit was released with different body back halfs, like this coupe, the Ramchargers and the Milner car. They all shared the chassis and engine even though as I found out the Milner car is wrong in the kit with the Hemi. But there were a LOT of these types of "altereds" back in the early 1960's, they didn't run in AA/FD, they were AA/A or similar classed.


----------



## Pete McKay

*We're sorry but the program will be somewhat delayed...*







I hate it when that happens. Let's go get a hot dog.


----------



## harristotle

Looking good so far! :thumbsup:


----------



## Pete McKay

Well, for better or worse, the Ramchargers dragster is done. 










The decals went to pieces in the water, it's a good thing I scanned them before use. I printed two sheets and used the best from each sheet. The scripts on the sides are not the best, I would have liked to have used the reduced scripts from the 1964 Super Stock car but these actually worked OK, and it kept the original look of the model. 

I have one more project planned for this year, one that Mo sent me the engines for. I had intended on it being a 1964 NASCAR Belvedere stocker but I'm leaning now towards a street Super Stock version. 










Usually this car was equipped with a 426 Max Wedge, however this is the "car that never was" and will have the Doomsday Hemi under the hood. Some of you may remember the discussion about the 4-cam 426 engine MoPar developed in response to Ford's 427 cammer for racing. Neither engine came to light, only one Doomsday Hemi was reportedly built, and it was said to have never been run except on a test stand. But in a modeling world where we can build "what never was" this will be the answer to the question....what if?

I'm not going to start on this car for about a week, I will order the model on Friday, it will be here about this time next week. By then I should have enough of my research done to have chosen colors, theoretical options and have started on the engine. This will be a detail build, fully wired, fully plumbed, carpeted interior if applicable and seat belts as necessary. Watch for details soon...


----------



## Schwinnster

The Ramchargers look really good together Pete :thumbsup: Must be the time of year, but those stripes remind me of 'BeetleJuice'..... LOL! Can't remember if you were planning on building a Ramcharger's hauler, but that dragster would look great on a trailer......

*LOL!* Love the Blown Nugget! That guy standing, so nonchalantly with his arms behind his back, _outside_ the guard rail might not do _that _again! What's BN have against Christmas Trees? LOL! _Nice_ looking car

The Doomsday street SS sounds like a very cool build. Always loved those Belvederes.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Love those Ramcharger's cars, Pete. That Belvy is gonna look sweet with the Doomsday Device in 'er! You gonna go with that color of paint on your model as well?

Mo


----------



## DOM-19

Pete, they both look good;as usual, its customary to see your work so good ==dom


----------



## Pete McKay

Thanks guys, the rail is a great but complicated model. It's one of the most expensive single models I have built at $50 but it has great potential with after market decals and a little detailing.

Mo, that Belve is I believe Monarch Blue, I haven't decided a color yet but that could be one I'd consider. I'd rather it be a lighter color and closer to a white, like maybe a Dune Beige or Ivory with a gray interior. Radio delete for sure, I don't know if MoPar offered a heater delete as well but a heater would actually help the car, not hurt performance. No power steering but push button automatic a real possibility since the SS/A cars were immensely popular in the mid 1960's.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Mopar did indeed offer heater delete cars.


----------



## Pete McKay

71 Charger 500 said:


> Mopar did indeed offer heater delete cars.


Probably would have been a weight savings. I'm going to have to look at the Belvedere when it arrives to see the level of detail it has. If it's comparable to the Dodge 330 it should be OK, there are a few things that the Super Stock cars came standard with and one was the heater delete. Other things I'm reading are a radio delete, battery moved to the trunk and no spare tire, front bucket seats with lightweight brackets and a rear seat with no springs or cushioning. No power steering, no air conditioning, window cranks for the front windows only, no windshield wipers, anything that would be extra weight was gone. I haven't found build specifics for the Belvedere Super Stock just yet but going by the 330 Super Stock I have a basis to go on.


----------



## Pete McKay

...other choices besides the Belvedere are the 1965 Coronet and 1966 GTX, both from Revell. Those cars were also built with the SS package and could have had a Doomsday Hemi had it been developed.


----------



## CJTORINO

While the 'doomsday hemi' may have never seen the light,
I assure you, The Ford 427 SOHC engine did.
while never released as an option on Ford vehicles
it was still availible to the public over the parts counter.
Ford did try and sneak this engine into NASCAR in 1964.
But it was rejected.

in 1965, You could purchase the 427 SOHC engine at your dealership.
The 427 SOHC info looked like this:

sohc V8 - 427 Cubic inches. 616 Horsepower @ 7,000 rpm.
696 Ft.Lbs. Torque @4,400 rpm. 
That is a single 4bbl carb 12.0.1 CR engine.

sohc V8 - 427 cubic inches. 654 Horsepower @ 7,000 rpm.
739 Ft.lbs Torque @ 4,400 rpm.
This is a Dual 4 bbl carb 12.0.1 CR engine

In 1966, you could still get a SOHC over the counter,
However the power ratings had changed, and a dual 4 bbl carb set up was the only version offered.
The '66 version had numbers like this:

sohc V8 - 427 cubic inches. 700 Horsepower @ 6,500 rpm.
754 Ft. Lbs torque @ 4,400 rpm. 
2 X 4bbl carb. 12.0.1 CR engine.

The 427 SOHC was again offered in 1967 as an over the counter engine, with identical spec's as the '66 version.

it is my understanding that Ford lost money on every single 427 SOHC engine sold. as they cost at least $10,000.00 to produce, and Ford sold them for less than half that price.
We had a family friend who bought one and put it in a '61 Ford Starliner.
I have great memories of that car cleaning house on Colfax Ave. in Denver Colorado. I still know a few guys who own these engines, and know one fella who stuffed one into a '66 Fairlane.


----------



## Ian Anderson

*..YOU GO CJ,.....* I mean the Man knows his engine facts,..NO DOUBT ABOUT IT...



*Ian*


----------



## CJTORINO

Pete McKay said:


>


I really, really like the look of this Belvedere.
on my shelf sits the Dodge version of this car.
I would love to find a model of this Plymouth and build it just like that.


----------



## Pete McKay

CJ...$22 plus shipping.










http://www.v8models.com/search.php?search=+belvedere


----------



## CJTORINO

*thank you.*


----------



## Pete McKay

CJTORINO said:


> *thank you.*


No problem, look around that site, I have found a lot of out of production and rare kits there for decent prices.


----------



## Pete McKay

I think it will have to be the Belvedere. I have a Sox and Martin '67 GTX and the engine won't fit in the bay with the radiator on the engine side of the bulkhead, I have a feeling the Coronet will be about the same way. The Dodge 330 has room so that might be a second option. Weights: The '64 Belve weighed 3,065 lbs, the '65 Coronet was 3,160 to 3,180 lbs and the '67 GTX was a whopping 3,535 lbs according to my book American Cars, 1960-1972. Being the lightest would be the best place to start.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Pete McKay said:


> Probably would have been a weight savings. I'm going to have to look at the Belvedere when it arrives to see the level of detail it has. If it's comparable to the Dodge 330 it should be OK, there are a few things that the Super Stock cars came standard with and one was the heater delete. Other things I'm reading are a radio delete, battery moved to the trunk and no spare tire, front bucket seats with lightweight brackets and a rear seat with no springs or cushioning. No power steering, no air conditioning, window cranks for the front windows only, no windshield wipers, anything that would be extra weight was gone. I haven't found build specifics for the Belvedere Super Stock just yet but going by the 330 Super Stock I have a basis to go on.


They were shipped with no heater, no radio and no backseat. The front buckets were from the AB100 trucks (Little Red Wagon) and the mounting brackets for those were aluminum. There was only one headlight instead of the normal two on a Plymouth in '64. I'm thinking the window mechanisms were all deleted and the fronts were held in place by a simple strap that was snapped into place to hold the windows up. I also believe the windows were plexi-glass.

Here is a good picture showing the one headlight system. http://www.cars-on-line.com/archive-32-iola2010-64plyss.html . 

Pete, here is a good website explaining about the Super Stock cars and their packages. Hope this will help you in building your car. http://racehemi.maxwedge.com/topics/lightweight.php

Mo


----------



## Pete McKay

Good resource, thanks. After reading the information carefully I think I'm going to go with the Dodge 330 on this one. The Ramchargers car came with the single headlight grill and some of the other necessary parts already. Model Car Garage also offers a photo etched fret for detailing the car.










This is going to delay my getting started on the build about 10 days but that's fine, I'll order the stuff tomorrow and get started with it. 

Mo, using that 4-cam Hemi, the engine actually comes with a single carb intake. I have some 426 Hemi dual carb intakes, what is your opinion on making this car a dual carb (inline, not cross ram) set up as compared to a single carb? Remember this is all theoritical but in a drag racing application of the Super Stock package, anything could have been possible; which would you think would be a better option?


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Pete, I'd use the cross ram intake rather than the inline dual quad. I've always liked the cross ram intake myself. If you are going to do it up like a car that would run today then I'd probably go with the inline dual quad.


----------



## Pete McKay

I'll have the cross ram with the 330 car so I'll wait to do the engine when that comes. This project is definately taking on a new life. My neighbor suggested not using the Doomsday Hemi and getting a Ross Gibson Max Wedge engine since "everyone does the Hemi" Super Stock cars. 



















Those would be the two I have to select from, either would fit better than the Doomsday Hemi would. It would probably make it a more rare 1:1 car IRL than a Hemi car would have been. I'm not all that familiar with the Max Wedge engine though, I need to read through that documentation carefully. Slixx has the Torque Flight 3 speed automatic but no decent manual shifter.










I know it sort of defeats to purpose of making a car that never was by factoring out the Doomsday Hemi, this is just a part of the Genesis of the project.

Man, and here I was worried the tough decision was going to be the color...


----------



## Pete McKay

The Super Stock is going back on the back burned for a little while, I need to do a lot of research and read all of this stuff Mo linked me to. I have a hard time reading and comprehending some things, so I'm taking a couple of weeks to print it all and read it a little at a time.

In the mean time I'm going to take my 2009 Challenger that was going to be the last Ramchargers car and build it up, but not as a racer. I haven't done a nice street car in a while so this one will be a departure from what I have been doing. I'm deciding now what level of detailing I'm throwing into this one. 










The car will be a close approximation to Toxic Orange Pearl (Testors Boyd's Roadstar Florida Orange Pearl), with Slate Gray interior. There hasn't been a lot of changes between the 2009 and 2011 cars so the online Challenger brochure can still give me some relevant information. 










The build begins tommorow. Hopefully this one turns out better than the last street car I tried to do....


----------



## JamesInNC

Hey Pete,
Man, it's going to take some time to read through your garage! So I figured I'd see where you currently are. Guess I jumped in at a good time as you begin your new street build. I look forward to watching it come along.

James


----------



## Ian Anderson

Man, if you where in that Dodge when it hit Pete, Your lucky to have walked way from that one, _NO DOUBT ABOUT IT_..And if you where not, and it was someone else in there,...DID THEY WALK WAY ?.......lol......lol....
I mean, *THAT CAR IS TOAST*....





*Ian*


----------



## harristotle

Ian Anderson said:


> Man, if you where in that Dodge when it hit Pete, Your lucky to have walked way from that one, _NO DOUBT ABOUT IT_..And if you where not, and it was someone else in there,...DID THEY WALK WAY ?.......lol......lol....
> I mean, *THAT CAR IS TOAST*....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ian*


I'd be shocked if he didn't walk away. Safety technology in modern day cars is amazing, especially in a big boat like the Challenger. 

There's a guy over on the team shelby forum who blew a head gasket in his GT500 doing 100+ and if I recall correctly he walked away. The car definitely didn't though...


----------



## Pete McKay

James, my garage is going to slow to almost a standstill over the next two months, this may possibly be the last car of 2011, if it's not then the next one, a 2006 Dodge Magnum wagon, will be. I have a problem reading everyone else's garages too but mine is because of a problem resulting from a stroke I had in 2007. If I have to read a lot after about 2 minutes I start losing it, so I have Dragon Software that reads it for me. There's something about hearing it read as opposed to reading it that makes a difference. It's weird, but those who send me a lot of text to read change the colors from paragraph to paragraph and that helps considerably for some reason. 

Ian, don't know the status of that Challenger or it's occupants, but the last road car I did made it off the balcony of my old place and out into the parking lot. This could be the result if this one starts going badly. The last car I wadded up was a 2002 Ford Focus (dealership car, 28 miles), and it looked worse than that and I walked away without a scratch. Air bags are a wonderful thing.


----------



## Ian Anderson

*GOOD THING YOU DID PETE*,...lol...Thats crazy dude,..lol....lol...





*Ian*


----------



## Pete McKay

Hum.....interesting...


----------



## 71 Charger 500

I'm not a big fan of the new Camaro, but that blue one now, I like that !


----------



## Pete McKay

I was looking for the rumored 2012 45th Anniversary IROC, a mid-year model that was supposed to have a new fascia and some other IROC worthy effects. Nada. Once again Chevy misses the boat on doing something substantial to keep up with Mopar and FOMOCO.


----------



## Pete McKay

OK, little Challenger progress but sorry, no pictures yet. Just not that much done. I have the engine done and in the chassis, that's it. But I went to shoot the Orange Pearl on the front part of the engine bay and it looks like that Testors Orange Pearl is bad. This is a car I've had for maybe 7 years, I shook it for nearly 10 minutes and shot a couple of test strips, it's just too thin and the pearl is gone. I think 7 years sitting in a locker exposed to Fresno summers and winters did it in. 

So the good thing is that this now becomes a Sublime Green car, just like the Dart I did a few months ago. It wasn't a listed available color for 2009 but I have seen a number of them in that color, and we can just call this a 40th Anniversary car (2010) in a 1970 available color.


----------



## JamesInNC

Pete,
Sorry to learn about your stroke. I have a copy of the Dragon software around somewhere. Got it free at work. I was thinking then that I would use it for dictating emails and letters, but never got around to trying it. I hear it is great though.

Looking forward to more pics of your current build.

James


----------



## Pete McKay

James, Dragon is the shizzle to be fo' real. I have Home version 11 and while I do sometimes use it for both dictation and reading I generally only use it for reading. It works fine, it makes some of Ian's posts funny as Hell, but I get the general meaning better with it too.


----------



## Ian Anderson

..lol....lol..lol.. _ I JUST BET IT DOES PETE_, .. I need another copy of that program my self,..I had it YEAS AGO now,.. But I Loved it as well, Once you take the time to TRAIN THE DARN THING,..And that can be tough, 
Then your ON YOUR WAY,...But your right, IT'S A KILLER PROGRAM.... I will skip the "DRIZZLE BIZZEL",..lol and just say that i was very fond of the program...lol...lol.




*Ian*


----------



## JamesInNC

LOL! I had wondered how Ian's posts must sound after you first mentioned Dragon. You should email us recordings of some.

James


----------



## Pete McKay

No, LOL!! I won't do that. But imagine you have a Smart Phone and you have the voice to print app and you're posting on FaceBook. If you do you know the auto correct drives you crazy sometimes. That's the main reason I use it mainly for reading because if I'm looking at the screen and it's typing what I'm saying I start reading what it's typing and we get into a causality loop. Next thing you know a hole opens in the space-time continuum and I have another Pete McKay telling me "TURN IT OFF!!! TURN IT OFFFF!!!" Not fun.


----------



## Ian Anderson

*[email protected]*.., Then you hear in the back ground ...in a "Very Fant Voice".....
"HELP ME MISTER WIZARD"...."Help Me Mister Wizard"...............




*Ian*


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Ian Anderson said:


> *[email protected]*.., Then you hear in the back ground ...in a "Very Fant Voice".....
> "HELP ME MISTER WIZARD"...."Help Me Mister Wizard"...............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ian*


You're showing your age now, Tooter, I mean, Ian! :jest:


----------



## Ian Anderson

*[email protected]"*YEP" Don't I know it,......And One one more year Will have passed THIS MOUTH as well,..."MAN",..."Time Keeps On SLIPPIN, ...SLIPPIN,....."In To The Future".................





*
Ian*


----------



## Pete McKay

Alright, progress is being made on the 2010 40th Anniversary Challenger, so I went looking for Sublime Green 1970's paint schemes to follow. I came up with these two:



















I think the green with the black hood is perfect, both of these cars have hood pins as well so I will have to see if I have a decent hood pin decal to represent that. I looked to see if I had the T/A decal, no such luck though. 

So far progress has been limited to the engine and interior, both of which are about 90% complete.




























The interior was switched from gray to black when the body color was changed, and I used my tried and true method for representing leather interior on this car. No carpeting, no seat belts but just a very nice black interior. 

The engine compartment is a tight fit against the body, just like Lindberg's Charger was. But the impossible Lindberg under hood details are gone and an easy fitting intake duct and radiator are nicely done. 

Lots will be done tomorrow, the body and hood will be painted, the painted suspension will be installed and it will be up on it's 20" wheels by the evening. It might be Tuesday or Wednesday before the body goes on, it's been colder than normal here and paint isn't drying like it does in the summer, the body is going to need a full 24 hours to dry before I try squeezing the chassis into it.


----------



## s.moe

Pete... The W.I.P. Pic's of the Challenger are looking great.....And I personaly, Like the sub-lime green paint...Really jump's out and scream's, Look at me...............MOE.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Ian Anderson said:


> *[email protected]"*YEP" Don't I know it,......And One one more year Will have passed THIS MOUTH as well,..."MAN",..."Time Keeps On SLIPPIN, ...SLIPPIN,....."In To The Future".................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Ian*


OH, OH, OH, I KNOW, I KNOW, PICK ME, PICK ME !!!!!!!!!!!!!

STEVE MILLER BAND !!!!!!!!!

:roll:


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Pete McKay said:


> Alright, progress is being made on the 2010 40th Anniversary Challenger, so I went looking for Sublime Green 1970's paint schemes to follow. I came up with these two:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the green with the black hood is perfect, both of these cars have hood pins as well so I will have to see if I have a decent hood pin decal to represent that. I looked to see if I had the T/A decal, no such luck though.
> 
> So far progress has been limited to the engine and interior, both of which are about 90% complete.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The interior was switched from gray to black when the body color was changed, and I used my tried and true method for representing leather interior on this car. No carpeting, no seat belts but just a very nice black interior.
> 
> The engine compartment is a tight fit against the body, just like Lindberg's Charger was. But the impossible Lindberg under hood details are gone and an easy fitting intake duct and radiator are nicely done.
> 
> Lots will be done tomorrow, the body and hood will be painted, the painted suspension will be installed and it will be up on it's 20" wheels by the evening. It might be Tuesday or Wednesday before the body goes on, it's been colder than normal here and paint isn't drying like it does in the summer, the body is going to need a full 24 hours to dry before I try squeezing the chassis into it.


Pete, I may have some T/A decals, I'll look and get back to you.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Pete, no T/A decals but I do have a couple of sets of the R/T stripes if you want them. Just send me an addy and they are yours.

Mo


----------



## Pete McKay

I have the black R/T stripes from the '68 Charger and the '68 Dart, neither are long enough to make it all the way around the Challengers ghetto booty. And they're two different configurations so I can't even splice them. I think it'll be OK with just the black hood.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

The stripes I have are for a 70 R/T Chally. They look like they fit pretty well to me. If you want them, they are yours.

Mo


----------



## harristotle

That sublime green is going to be awesome! Forget hood pin decals, make real hood pins. I tried it out with this custom diecast I did. It took some time, but was pleased with the results...


----------



## Pete McKay

I have the detail master hood pin set that's closer to scale (that does look good though). I just don't have the hands to put them together. The pins are photoetched and go through the head of a needle, I've done a couple of kits with them before but it's out of my skill level.


----------



## harristotle

Pete McKay said:


> I have the detail master hood pin set that's closer to scale (that does look good though). I just don't have the hands to put them together. The pins are photoetched and go through the head of a needle, I've done a couple of kits with them before but it's out of my skill level.


Geez that's tiny! I wouldn't mess with it if it was that small either.


----------



## Pete McKay

A little more progress on the Challenger this evening, tomorrow will probably be a better day.



















Body paint is done, I absolutely butchered painting the chin spoiler by hand but once it's waxed it will be less noticeable. I need to shoot the semi gloss black on the borders on the windows, install the side glass and then I can slip the body on the chassis. Everything else can go on from the outside from there. 

I started looking at what will be my last model project for 2011, the Revell 2006 Dodge Magnum wagon, and made some interesting comparisons to the Challenger.










They share the same engine and drive line, suspension and some of the interior. Obviously the wheel bases are different but not as much as you might think. I measured just over .334" between the Challenger and the Magnum, center to center difference. The interior of the Magnum is very detailed and there is even a nice electric guitar to throw in the opening lift gate in the back. My intentions were to make this an LAPD K9 vehicle, fully equipped with a dog in the back and everything, but I didn't know it had a sunroof when I ordered it. And I really don't want to have to buy another Lindberg Charger to get the necessary equipment to make it one, so instead it will be a mild custom. I was thinking of doing the SEMA Show Sedan Delivery even....



















But first, to finish the Sublime Green Challenger...


----------



## 440 dakota

looking good really like the perfect sheen on the leather interior,that Sema Magnum is hot I never saw it before


----------



## harristotle

The Charger looks absolutely beautiful! I can't wait to see it done!


----------



## DOM-19

Pete the charger looks great,even your real photo,s look great,what could i say great work --dom


----------



## Ian Anderson

*PETE*, where are you today buddy,....



*Ian*


----------



## Pete McKay

Huddled up in front of a fire, drinking hot chocolate in my sweats.


----------



## Ian Anderson

*GOOD PLACE FOR YOU MY FRIEND, *..hope it warms the bones on this cold night,....We will hold down the fort for you Mister Chairman Of the Board.....lol..lol..You know where you rank with all of us,..... *."TOPS"*




*Ian*


----------



## s.moe

Pete.....The Challenger's looking great so far....Anymore progress on it ???

What's the matter, Pete?? You a little under the weather and not feeling good ???
Just seen where you posted that, you were bundled up and sitting infront the fire......MOE.


----------



## Pete McKay

Moe, no not really. Been a tough few days physically for me. I've been running a 102 fever, chills and haven't been able to hold anything down. The furthest I've walked was from the couch to the toilet. I have been working on a scratch built farm house that was just something to occupy my time, it actually turned out pretty good and I'll be putting it in my 1/64th scale farm once I get that going. But the Challenger is in the box under my desk, safe and sound until I get back up to speed.


----------



## s.moe

Pete...My, Friend...That dosen't sound to good...Not feeling well, I mean......Hope you'll be up and about soon.........I saw over on the other Forum, Where you were going to be posting about doing your FARM,,,with all of your J.D. equipment you have.....Sound's like it will be interesting to see,, And I hope you'll still find time to throw us a few model's in over here on this forum,too.....I know sometime's it's easy to get burned-out when you've done it for a while,, So I can see where your ready for a change and a new Challenge......I know I'll keep checking in on what you've got going on overthere.....You build great model's and I'm sure your work will be great overthere as well..............MOE.


----------



## Pete McKay

Moe, here's the farm thread, it has the new pictures of the house uploaded. 

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?p=3957043#post3957043


----------



## s.moe

Dawg gone Pete,, Your skill's at scratch building building's and thing's are just as great as your Car Building, my Friend........Those look tooo real in those shot's......Like I said in my last post....I'll definatlly be checking in on your, Work over there.........Glad you shared them with me, Pete.......................MOE.


----------



## scottnkat

Great job there, Pete. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Schwinnster

P&M Farms looks great Pete! Hope you're feeling better soon.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Dang, cool buildings, Pete. I need to look around at some of the other forums!


----------



## harristotle

Awesome looking farm dio so far, thanks for posting the link over here! I really hope you start to feel better Pete.


----------



## Pete McKay

You guys may have noticed I haven't posted anything on my Challenger and not much else on the farm. I have decided to take the rest of the year off and resume building in January. I don't have a lot of time to read other peoples posts so if there is someone or something that needs my attention please PM me. Thanks.


----------



## Ian Anderson

Never to worry my Friend, If something comes up,..*I WILL LET YOU KNOW*,,. *A.S.A.P*, .....All is quite On the Western Front,..lol...lol..But that like Three Mounts Dude,..THATS HALF OF A LIFE TIME ON HERE..











*Ian*


----------



## s.moe

Pete ....Don't have time right now,, But I'll send you a P M in a couple of Hour's....OK??

MOE.


----------



## scottnkat

Take care of yourself while you're taking a break, Pete. We'll look forward to seeing you restart after the new year.


----------



## harristotle

scottnkat said:


> Take care of yourself while you're taking a break, Pete. We'll look forward to seeing you restart after the new year.


I second this! Get some rest and get healthy good sir.


----------



## DOM-19

pete, take some deep breaths, relax, think about something else,--dom


----------



## Rondo

Some light entertainment while Pete is relaxing:

Early on in this thread we discussed the fastest cars we had driven. This is a kit of my fastest (which belonged to a friend).

http://www.ebay.com/itm/180754744935?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649

It's a good thing I can live without this one because the wife would hit the roof. Couldn't really blame her.

Spotlight Hobbies had a lot of high end stuff ending on this particular night.


----------



## harristotle

Rondo said:


> Some light entertainment while Pete is relaxing:
> 
> Early on in this thread we discussed the fastest cars we had driven. This is a kit of my fastest (which belonged to a friend).
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/180754744935?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2649
> 
> It's a good thing I can live without this one because the wife would hit the roof. Couldn't really blame her.
> 
> Spotlight Hobbies had a lot of high end stuff ending on this particular night.


WOW, just saw the price of that thing!


----------



## Ian Anderson

..lol...lol...lol...Got to love the sales Men there Rondo, Or sales Lady as it where this time,...lol...lol...

_NICE WINK THERE GIRL_...lol...lol, "What a bar fly".....And That's seems KIND OF HIGH for the quality of kit to me really,..STRANGE its SO HIGH in price,..
But I'm sure the REAL THING would be Pretty Pricey As well......

And I know this is NOT THE SAME KIT, but its close,..As well as this is a GREAT SITE for Great prices and Rare kits.
for anyone WHO hasn't seen it that is......



http://www.modelroundup.com/product-p/amt-31745.htm





*Ian*


----------



## Pete McKay

Some Torino's you can still get cheap.

http://stores.modelcarmountain.com/-strse-43/AMT-1969-FORD-TORINO/Detail.bok

http://www.modelcars.com/revell-1969-ford-torino-talladega.html

...then again...

http://stores.modelcarmountain.com/-strse-103/AMT-1970-FORD-TORINO/Detail.bok

http://stores.modelcarmountain.com/-strse-105/AMT-FUNNY-CAR-EL/Detail.bok

You can always do a coupe in resin once they start popping them again. 

http://www.motorcityresincasters.com/69torinocoupe.htm


----------



## s.moe

Hey.. Pete and Guy's.......I built that AMT Funny Car the EL TORO,, When I was a Teenager.......Sure wish I had kept it in the box now..........$ 149.99....Now...Then...$ 5.99...

MOE.


----------



## Ian Anderson

Pete, Just going through some kits here, and I kind of forgot this one, I Don think I will ever being doing anything with it my self,..Its in Mint condition and Pretty much new,..Even know Not sealed,..I could part with this one if you wonted to Build it that is,..Its Not the year of My old Cornet which was a 1966,.Even know its close,.Even know mine was a slight bet deferent all the way around As well as a For door, but a 440 None the less.....Let me know on this one, and I will ship it off, And maybe find One more to send with it if you like,...STILL DIGGING here,...lol..I will Find something else COOL...



*Ian*


----------



## Pete McKay

Ian, I think I am retired for sure this time. Yesterday I pulled out the green Challenger and looked at it a for a few minutes and put it back away. I'm not even going to do the farm now, after building those houses and stuff, I just lost all the momentum on everything the last 3 or so weeks. My wife bought me a Canon Eos Rebel T3i and I've been playing with it the last couple of days, I think she's telling me this needs to be my hobby, LOL!! I'll finish the Challenger probably after the first of the year, work on the Magnum once in a while but I honestly think I've run the course of my modeling as much as I can considering my health.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Sorry to hear your health is getting that bad, Pete. Gonna miss your superb building!

Mo


----------



## harristotle

Pete McKay said:


> Ian, I think I am retired for sure this time. Yesterday I pulled out the green Challenger and looked at it a for a few minutes and put it back away. I'm not even going to do the farm now, after building those houses and stuff, I just lost all the momentum on everything the last 3 or so weeks. My wife bought me a Canon Eos Rebel T3i and I've been playing with it the last couple of days, I think she's telling me this needs to be my hobby, LOL!! I'll finish the Challenger probably after the first of the year, work on the Magnum once in a while but I honestly think I've run the course of my modeling as much as I can considering my health.


 Sad news Pete. I hope your health gets better, and I hope that you continue to check in with us here even if you're not able to build near as much.


----------



## Rondo

Yeah, that sucks. But give it time. Maybe you'll be able to build in short stints. You're very skilled and if it gives you joy, I bet you can find some way eventually. Safe to say that we're all pulling for you.


----------



## s.moe

Pete.....Sure is good to see you posting....again.........Caught your Clip over on the other Thread,,,, Sure was some mighty tasty looking Fixing's, You had fixed up there.....Really Loved the poppie Loaf's.....
Sorry I didn't post-in on it sooner.....Was out of town for the Holiday,,,,Sure hope you and the Family had a good one as well......

Do what you have to do to keep your health-up and have fun with that new Camera,,,,,,,

Pete,, All of us Guy's on here will just think of you as being Semi-Retired,, 'Cause we all want to see more of your Great Work's, When you fell up to it......

MOE.


----------



## Pete McKay

Moe, there are much better modelers here now, Cruz has some of the most awesome stuff, John is a scratch building genius, Ian is, well, Ian, but he's about as generous as they come. There won't be a vacuum of information with my semi-retirement, everyone here contributes GREATLY to the overall knowledge base.


----------



## Schwinnster

Aw shucks....... *thanks Pete*-- means a lot coming from you  So glad you share all that you do, and nothing but best wishes for you and your semi-retiring. Don't forget, ol' Moe can _'wreck'_ some plastic like nobody I've ever seen before.  You just take care Big Guy. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ian Anderson

This is what I call an* IAN BUMP*,...Im sure no one has a problem with that,...  
Just keep en it real is all...




*
Ian*


----------



## Pete McKay

...working on my 1/400th scale airline terminal...pics to come.


----------



## s.moe

We'll be waiting to see it, When you post it,, Pete.....:thumbsup:

MOE.


----------



## Pete McKay

http://www.youtube.com/user/airportknpi?feature=mhee


----------



## Schwinnster

*Nice re-appearance Pete!* Not _too_, overly dramatic....... *LOL! * Good thing they make a lot of the planes in 1/400 scale, eh? 

That's one _good _looking terminal-- your design I assume? Very nice Pete, *very nice* :thumbsup: Can't wait to see some planes parked around it.


----------



## Pete McKay

John, yeah my design. Once I started working on the elevation portion of the blueprint I started having problems with the lobby roof. I had to make a few internal structural changes that actually came out better. 27" long is 900' scale, but you figure 4 narrow body aircraft and 2 wide body aircraft along the gate side, that's close to 800'. Then I had to add in the service roads, it'll look better once I get the airbridges and gates done.


----------



## Schwinnster

Well, that's one nice looking design Pete. Where you gonna put it all? Might make a nice wall hanger display....... Years ago I built a C130 in 1/48 scale for a buddy of mine who was crew chief on one. Almost 3' wingspan. He lived in a little apartment, and he didn't know what to do with it when I delivered it.  It was actually bigger than his coffee table.....


----------



## Ian Anderson

Killer video Pete,..Cant believe just how much your putting in to this thing now,.But you never do things Half way do you, That's for darn sure,..Great detail as well, And some Out standing Decal work, _ALL THE WAY AROUND_,....
Man that is some OFF THE HOOK work my friend,...Master class as well....

*"OUT STANDING", *I had no idea that this scale was that small tell now,..Where are you going to get vehicles_ THAT SMALL _for god sakes..,.........Nice presentation as well,....
This is really something,..I don't know anyone else that can do this kind of work my self,..* "IF YOU GOING TO DO THIS YOUR SELFS"* ,...lol...lol..
*YEAH RIGHT*,..like we could..........lol....Not me my friend,..*NO WAY*.






*Ian*


----------



## Pete McKay

Here's the lobby module nearly finished. Figure is 1/400th scale






































And in place with the roof on. For the moment the roof is still loose until I get another some 144 of these 1/400th scale figures to put in place. All of the misaligned posts will be straightened once the roof section goes on permanently.


----------



## Schwinnster

*You're freakin' nuts Pete!* And I mean that in the best way.... LOL! _That's awesome!_ I didn't know they made 1/400 scale people-- I had to bring the calculator up to see just how big a 6' person would be in 1/400-- *not even 1/4" tall! * 

You get a couple hundred of them milling around in that lobby and it will look even more cooler than it does now! *Awesome work my friend!* :thumbsup: You should get some very cool pictures once it's all assembled, and populated


----------



## Pete McKay

John, they even make 1/700th scale people for model ships. I/400-1/350 is about as small as I can deal with. BTW, I painted this guy myself, the one's I have coming for the lobby are pre-painted though.


----------



## Schwinnster

> John, they even make 1/700th scale people for model ships....


*LOL! A 6' guy in that scale wouldn't even be 1/8" tall!* Wow! I imagine a bunch of them-- _The 700 Club_  -- would really make a ship model look a lot better tho..... just like your _'little guys'_ are going to make your lobby come alive :thumbsup:

My son does some painting of figures for one of the MRR scenery catalogs-- mostly HO and O scales I believe. I'll have to see if he ever did any this small. I can't even comprehend the sculpting of such things.....


----------



## DOM-19

Pete show this job too a plans designer ,who make,s blueprints & sometimes they want "replica's of what they will build==dom==great job


----------



## Schwinnster

(_Hey Dom....... don't tell anyone, but I think Pete is really an architect..... shhhhh_) LOL! I totally agree with Dom, Pete, that would make an _excellent _1:1 terminal :thumbsup:


----------



## Pete McKay

I have actually never taken a single architecture class in my life, I have built a few houses with crews from someone elses plans but a lot of this comes from looking at other works. This is not mine but I was just astounded by it when I saw it...










Now, this is a professional job but I took some elements from it for my own terminal, on a much smaller scale.


----------



## Ian Anderson

I realize this is NOT you build here Pete, But yours WILL Have the same small scale cars in it I take it.? and if so, Are you telling me YOUR EYES are going to good enough to paint these Dinky Little things BY HAND,..lol...lol....Ok then, You have to paint the face of the kid sticking his tongue out at someone, through the window with his fingers in his ears,..lol.....lol...as well as the Suction tab, Garfield Cat In the back window as well in one of them,......Man you have your work cut out for your on that paint job my friend,....

But for real man, Look at the Detail in that structure, This guy was Really in to that build, With out a doubt, Fantastic work..Something tells me He was working for a corporation on this one,..and used it for some presentation somewhere on a build as well........Out freekin standing model, I can see why your where driven to do it your self now.




*Ian*


----------



## Pete McKay

The cars, trucks and buses will come pre-painted Ian. The only vehicles I'm planning on doing are a couple of Oshkosh Airport Fire Trucks. 










I'm thinking they should be pretty easy to make from square stock and round stock for the wheels. The glass and small numbers will be decal film. I still have some Sublime Green left so expect them to be that color. Once I get my other ground equipment I'll be able to determine scale a bit better. Herpa actually makes 1/500th scale semi trucks, buses and other equipment, Gemini makes a limited amount of 1/400th scale, mostly just aircraft support like fuel trucks, air stairs and catering. Some people mix the scales in their displays, I don't think I will, if it's not readily available I'm just going to make it, like the fire trucks.


----------



## Ian Anderson

I would *LOVE TO HAVE* that Air Port Attack Fire Truck in* 1:24 *Or *1:25 *Scale my self,..I'm not good enough to Scratch one my self, Or I would have by now,..*HOW NICE IS THATS,* I have been in 5 Deferent Volunteer Fire Department's in my life now, And I have Never been next to a Truck this nice, "EVER"....ITS ABOUT as bad AN ENGINE AS THEY COME..I Have seen some nice Ladder tricks and Brush Rigs And the like, But this one, *TAKES THE CAKE*.....Would make a _VERY NICE _*1:24* scale build,..





*Ian*


----------



## Pete McKay

Here's a reference page of interest then:

http://www.legeros.com/toys/airport/

Most 1/50th scale trucks run from $100 to over $300, 1/64th I've found are about $50.


----------



## Ian Anderson

still looking for the *1:24th *or* 1:25th* scale piece my self really Pete, But a Nice A Diecast of one WOULD BE COOL AS WELL,.....Man thats a nice truck,..lol...lol. *FOR REAL*.





*Ian*


----------



## s.moe

Pete.....Man 'o Man........REALLY SWEET SCRATCH BUILDING.......:thumbsup:...:thumbsup:
That deserves Two Thumb's up,, My Friend......Can't wait to see it with all those tiny figures and other Airport fixtures and aircraft......

Hope your health has improved my Friend.....And this holiday will be a good one for you and the Family......

MOE.


----------



## Ian Anderson

Hows the build coming along here pete,.....And are you felling any better as well, ?






*Ian*


----------



## Pete McKay

Bad cold, really bad cold. Haven't done anything but be a slug on the couch the last few days. Immune system is wrecked.


----------



## Pete McKay

*How about a scratch built 1/400th scale Oshkosh?*






Smaller than a quarter, 100% scratch built. Yeah, I am insane.


----------



## Ian Anderson

So, Are Micro machines the same scale as that scratch build there Pete ??, and by the way, VERY COOL response truck my friend,.. *"VERY COOL INDEED",* ....I doubt I could do Any better my self,........
And Thinks for the video as well man,...Your ONE OF A KIND my good friend, you would be very *VERY HARD TO REPLACE* as well out here, As a mater of fact, *IMPOSABLE TO REPLACE OUT HERE*, 
YOU CANT BE replaced as a mater of fact, I will tell you this as well, 
*HERE AND NOW.......**When YOU LEAVE THIS SITE*,..I will be Gone as well at the some time, Never to return my self after that as well,..It would simply be, *NO MORE FUN*...
even know I would miss the other guys and all out here, It simply Does Not matter, I'm leaving anyway *AT THAT POINT*.......I have been on *SO MANY SITES* now, and there all gone now as well in time,...
And for the same reasons,........

So stick around a while longer Pete if you can, and lets *ENJOY ARE SELFS *how we see fit while where here,...*LIKE WE HAVE BEEN DOING*, and when the time comes, 
and the hour rings the final bell for us *BOTH*, we will toast the times we have had and let it go in the wind from there, *LIKE ALWAYS*...



That's just *THE WAY I SEE IT*,..I have lost much in my life my good friends, I have come to understand, that, *NOTHING LAST FOR EVER*, 
no reason to hang on to tight when it fades, Or miss it when its gone even,..it's all about *"THE HERE AND NOW"..*and be Happy for "what you got".....



*
Ian Anderson*


----------



## Schwinnster

Uh, that Oshkosh looks a _little_ bigger than that quarter Pete....... *LOL! * Thanks for the WIP pic you included. _You're gonna go blind if you keep doing that!_ *LOL! Great work*-- from start to finish.:thumbsup::thumbsup: I can't tell from the viddie, but the windows and panels on the truck-- are they _'just'_ paint? If so, WOW! incredible painting of corners, etc. I'm thinking they might be seperate pieces glued on-- even paper-- which would give you a raised surface to paint, an edge to paint up to. 

Give your eyes a break, you old woodworker....... 
*Pete*, meet *Mike*, _another_ *"Insane Model Builder"*, who has a *wooden* 1/3 scale Vega funny car in his living room. 
http://insanemodelbuilder.blogspot.com/2009/02/funny-carbuilding-chassis.html
Found this the other night, and on my computer, the only live links are in the *'BLOG ARCHIVE'*. I wouldn't believe it if he didn't show WIP pics. He also makes/carves some nice fish.


----------



## Pete McKay

John, just paint, no decals other than the number added later. I have plans to do an Oshkosh 3000 with an extending snorkle a bit later. The body is 0.3" tall by 0.3" wide, just over an inch long. The wheels are about a quater of an inch high, 0.125 wide. I want to do another one to use as a master for resin casting, may be able to sell these.


----------



## Ian Anderson

*GOOD MORNING MISTER PETE*,..I see you down there,.....Its FREEZING up here today by the way,..lol..lol





*Ian*


----------



## harristotle

Pete, you need to hurry up and get healthy!  

But seriously though, I hope you're feeling better.


----------



## Pete McKay

Still down with a bad cold. A couple more videos up on the airport project on YouTube. The Oshkosh was, of all things, too big for the scale I was doing. Film already posted.


----------



## Ian Anderson

Yeah I do understand the Threat there as far as having *ANYTHING* being exposed to you like that with the system being down from the treatment and all my friend, so you need to
be real carefully on that, I'm sure you know,....Anyway, I Hope you felling better soon as well there on that anyway,.....

All is well out here anyway man, so No worries there if it maters,... And I did got your E-mail on the Facebook as well dude,..*TO BAD* really, Because I was starting to think 
it was worth having for a good post from time to time my self, I dint use mine much, like I said, But , I Do use it when I feel like it,..So if you need to Give me a poke there,
* DO SO*, and I will shout back at you if you like....


And there is *NO REASON *not to show up here from time to time as well my friend, *WE ARE ALL* happy when you do come see us all,...and Miss having you around, A LOT....
I know other have told you this as well, and they mean it.....*BUT I'M DOING IT AGAIN* HERE,...lets see another build dude !,..*YOUR THE MASTER BUILDER OUT HERE MAN*, 
you always have been and *ALWAYS WILL BE *in my book....







*Ian*


----------



## Pete McKay

Eh, there are others here that are the Master Builder, I'm more of a Master...something else.  But seriously folks....

I am OFFICIALLY a retired plastic car modeler. Everything plastic model oriented has been packed up and put in storage. The only thing I have kept are the tools and materials necessary to make things connected with 1/400th scale diecast aircraft and airports. I will be making terminal buildings for people but that's about it. I know, I can't hack it at detailing a 1/25th scale car so I go off and start doing things in 1/400th scale...makes no sense, right? Well, actually it does. I can do more in that scale with less than I can with model cars. I just finished a 12" X 2 1/2" two-story air terminal building for a guy that cost me about $6 to build, made $24 profit from it. And with that $24, I bought another airplane! WOW!!! I have a hobby that *could* support itself. 

I'm not going to comment on the elephant in the room, on the politics that has been happening here. I'm not a part of it, don't want to be a part of it, etc. I have been a member on this website for years in several different categories from slot cars to trains and enjoyed about 99% of what is going on. If Hank or Griff ever decide to put in a 1/200-1/400-1/500 scale section for diecast airplane collectors I will be there on opening day (hint, hint guys), but otherwise I will come here and still read and offer whatever suggestions I can to you guys about once a week or so. But don't plan on seeing any more models from me for the foreseeable future.


----------



## Schwinnster

_Always_ been good with you Pete-- no matter what you posted up, you always did so with a smile, and I can't help but believe that _everybody_ picked up on _that_-- even if you didn't post up a video of same..... *LOL! *

*You've been a class act all the way Pete*, and I don't see that changing. Once a modeler, always a modeler-- I'll be waiting to see your next build-- whatever it is. Just please don't try any PhotoEtch details in your new scale.....LOL! 

*Happy Hanukkah Buddy*


----------



## Pete McKay

John, Shalom.


----------



## Griffworks

I hate to see you go, whatever the reasons. I understand, tho, and am glad to hear you'll at least be lurking and still giving advice. Even if you can't build, you're definitely a great asset to the modeling community as a whole with whatever pointers you can give folks, whether to the newb's or us Olde Farte's who still have tricks to learn. 

I know I don't generally participate in the car forum here - I just don't always have time to do much more than skim thru posts - , but have always enjoyed reading your build threads, as well as just your general posts. Glad to hear you're not really leaving us, but just taking a step back. :thumbsup:


----------



## harristotle

I missed your going away post Pete, I'm sad to see this happen, but wish ya the best! I look forward to hearing from you from time to time though!


----------



## Pete McKay

I'm still around, still healing up. I got a couple of kits that have peaked my interest but I'm still holding out probably until after I go to the March Meet at Famosa and get pictures of the real cars. I got a ton of other things I'm doing in the mean time. I haven't vacated, just vacationed.


----------



## harristotle

Pete McKay said:


> I'm still around, still healing up. I got a couple of kits that have peaked my interest but I'm still holding out probably until after I go to the March Meet at Famosa and get pictures of the real cars. I got a ton of other things I'm doing in the mean time. I haven't vacated, just vacationed.


Lol glad to hear it :thumbsup: I hope the healing process is coming along smoothly.


----------



## Pete McKay

I have a green Challenger to finish, that's #1 on my build sheet at this point. The glass and some final assembly are the only things lacking on that project, I may even get to it in the next few days. Ian sent me two altered drag cars, one of which I'm just slobbering to build. I know I announced a retirement, essentially I am but for me building models is a hobby, it should have never been considered a livelihood. When you build as a form of income as I was doing you can get burned out. I did, the combination of the building and the unwanted politics of the forum got to me. From what I have read today it seems some of that unwanted politics remains, even though it is being policed by the mods. It's my hope that eventually all the sources of that sort of thing will be permanently removed and we can get back into the pleasure of the build.


----------



## DOM-19

Pete, that sounds like a very logical thing too do ,get a feeling to build that car & have fun doing it.
I am still in sling but been working on motor, hand painted it looks good ==dom


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Pete, good to see you are still at least lurking about! That Challenger that you are talking about NEEDS to be finished up! That is a cool model! I hope you will get it completed and share some more pics with us. I hope your health issues have gotten better as well! 

Here's to a better New Year for ya! 

Mo


----------



## Pete McKay

Mo, I'm feeling better but the problem remains. I think my problem is more one of motivation right now. I have kits....Holy Cow do I have kits now, but getting back into the build it the problem. I just pulled the Challenger out, I'll see what I can do about at least getting the glass done over the next day or so.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Well, whenever you are up to it, we would love to have you back with us again, sharing your talents.

Mo


----------



## Pete McKay

*Building the roll cage: 101*

I've been asked several times if I could do a tutorial on making roll cages for model cars, the latest request just a few days ago. I'm going to try. One of the first things you have to remember is 'scale'. In 1/24th scale a 2 1/2 roll cage bar is only 0.10" thick, a 2" bar, which is generally what I use, is 0.08". Evergreen makes plastic rod (as opposed to tube) in this diameter, and that's what I strongly suggest using. I keep a nice stock of 0.08 and 0.06 around for both cages and bracing. 

I cold bend everything, that is I don't heat and bend because the process of heating makes the rod expand slightly. "Back in the day" I used a jeweler's wire jig to make my bends, using a protractor to check the angle. 










I bought mine but you can just as easily make one of these yourself with a small block of wood and some golf tee's. Just plot out the common angles of 30, 45 and 90 degrees and you'll have almost everything you need. Most of the angles we will be using will either be 45 or 90 degree, anything more can be up to you. Back to the jig; I used to peg my angle and then lay the plastic rod inso the those pegs held it at exactly the angle I needed, and hit it for a few seconds with a hair dryer on high heat. 

OK, I know I said I cold bend everything....NOW. But "back in the day" this is how I learned. 

Just about 5-10 seconds is all you will need. Allow about double that amount of time to cool and you can pop it out of the jig. You will still have a bout a minute for trial fitting and increasing or decreasing the angle as needed. The thing about heat bending is even after it cools the plastic stays somewhat more pliable than it was before. Now, after many years of working with heat I cold bend essentially because I hate screwing with a hair dryer and heat. I don't use a protractor as much but I have one on my cuttering may I use, along with a ruler. 

This concludes the 101 section of cage building, the basics. As you're reading this I am working on 102: Putting one together. Stay tuned.


----------



## Pete McKay

*Cage Building 102: Putting one together.*

OK, so now you have a basic idea on how to bend. You can either cold bend or use a light heat source. I do NOT recommend open flame bending at any time, it's just not a good idea and if you work desk is like mine with solvents and thinners an open flame would just suck if something happened.

Early in auto racing there was the hoop, essentially just a loop of tubing that, in theory, would prevent the car from crushing the driver. If you have watched early car accident footage you have seen the hoop was about as useful as white coveralls in a gasoline fire. As racing got more advance we saw the advent of the 4 point cage, the 'points' being where the cage attaches to the frame of the car. A 4 point is the 'hoop' portion with 2 support bars and a bar usually crossing to brace the support bars. 










And we go on and on from 4 to 6 point, to 8 point, etc.

Where we get into the complex roll cages of today is doing our own drag racing cages or modifying an oval track car. I do primarily drag cars, so I spend a lot of time doing Pro Mod style 6 point cages.










Here was a practice cage I did in a dragster configuration.










If you look you'll see there are a lot of angles in these cages, much of this was bend and test fit, there was no plotting an angle. Many times that's what you're going to have to deal with; bend it until it fits. Sometimes your cages will wind up asymmetrical, if that's the case take the part that best fits the curves you need and lay it down and try to duplicate it. I know all of this may sound sort of vague and untested but for me it's much easier to show than to tell. But a little practice and you'll get exactly what I mean. 

Bending: I use a pair of round jawed needle nose pliers that are usually used for jewelery making. You can find these at WalMart for under $5 in most cases. 










The trick I've found is not to grip the plastic so much as hold it in place with a finger and wrap it around the curve of the plier jaw. When you physically grip the plastic you can mar it, dent it with the pliers. If that happens you can go back later with a little 5 minute epoxy and a toothpick and fill in the dent. 

Gluing. I have a mix of glues I will use, from 5 minute epoxy to several types of CA's to good 'ol red Testors model glue, the sniffing choice of modelers for two generations. I'll start out with the CA to get the basic structure in and set fast then I will add pieces using the Testors cement. It will often take me a full day to do a cage, sometimes longer and I always have my reference pictures close by as I go along. 

Coming up...using 'cage work' as 'chassis work' .


----------



## Pete McKay

*Cage Building 103: It's more than a roll cage...*

There have been times I have had to lengthen dragsters by using straight tubing, the Nostalgia Dragster is one that comes to mind.

I had to lengthen this car by a total of an inch and a half, or 3' scale. I started with just doing the initial 4 chassis tubes in plastic rod that was close to the diameter of the frame rails.










I then used slightly smaller rod to "box in" the chassis the same way the rest of the chassis was done.










If you look at the silver cross in the bottom of the chassis, that's the section that was boxed in. After filling and sanding the remaining joints the chassis looks like it was molded that way, you can see the different compared to the stock body in the back ground. 










I have used plastic tubing for making everything from cages to frames, to doing 4-link rear suspensions and wheelie bars.....




























Hope that helps, if there are any questions let me know and I'll see what I can do about answering them better.


----------



## Pete McKay

Mo, here's the answer to your PM question:










Sorry for the bright light, the winter morning sun really hits my back yard hard, it was either bright or too dark to see. 

The engines are mounted in the frame using 0.020" sheet plastic on either side of the blocks (not seen) and the engines are tied using a 0.10" plastic rod. There is no clutch or disengage mechanism modeled. However...and I found this out later...on the current Freight Train dragster that is making the vintage racing circuit there is a clutching mechanism on the lower pulley of the rear engine. I don't know if this was a sanctioning body mandate or something the owners just did. I don't have the picture handy but there was a harmonic balancer on the rear engine end of the connecting shaft and what appeared as a simple torque converter built into the pully.


----------



## scottnkat

Thanks, Pete. That's very helpful. You mentioned using a hairdryer for low-heat bending, and you mentioned cold-bending - what do you use to make the bends when not using heat? Do you just bend the rod and hope it doesn't break? If so, how does it retain its shape after? Or maybe you use some liquid glue to soften the rod first before you bend it? Maybe you mentioned this and I just missed it (would not be the first time), but I just couldn't figure out the "cold-bend" method.


----------



## Pete McKay

You can bend the Evergreen rod more than 180 degrees when it's new and it won't break if you go slow. And that's one thing I forgot to mention about cold bending; you have to bend about half-again as far as you want the angle to be and allow the rod to rebound a little. I'll use something with the same diameter curve to it, like a pencil, to bend around. I use my pliars for smaller, tighter bends.


----------



## scottnkat

Oh, wow - thank you for that. I appreciate your taking the time to post this, Pete. I'm going to try to make it to the store tomorrow to pick up some .08 and .10 rod and give this a try. Thank you very much!!


----------



## Pete McKay

Here ya go Scott...


----------



## Pete McKay

AAARRRGGGGGGHHH!!!!!!!!

Just BROKE the freeking windshield on the Challenger!!! Those things are thin, and pulling some masking off it broke! 

Not to worry, just ordered 2 more for free from the RM website. So it's gonna have to wait just a little longer...


----------



## scottnkat

Hey, Pete - sorry for the delay in responding - we just got back from church. Thanks so much for that video - it really helps clarify it. 

Love the Almond Joy on your desk. When your dog started barking in the video, my dog started barking as well - it was kinda funny - like you were here. 

Sorry to hear about the windshield. I hope the replacements come quickly.


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Thanks for posting the pic of the twin engines man! I appreciate that. I don't remember, did you stretch that chassis some or use it out of box?

Thanks again, Mo.


----------



## Pete McKay

Scott, you must have a hunter, a field dog of some sort. They all speak the same language. CJ is an AKC cocker but is currently wearing his in the field short cut coat. Glad the video did it for you. 

Mo, out of the box length for that one, I did have to remove the boxing on the bottom of the chassis though. Both of the engines are Revell Parts Pack 421 Pontiacs.


----------



## scottnkat

She's a Queensland Heeler / Australian Shepherd mix. The other dog is a Springer Spaniel / Cocker Spaniel mix, but he didn't even flinch.


----------



## Schwinnster

*Hey Pete!*  Nice little tutorial. Seeing Mo's and Dom's short track racers has got me going short tracker crazy..... LOL! Currently building the 'Saturday Night Thunder' '74 Malibu. Looking at doing some of the modifieds, and especially the old jalopies. I see to remember that you did some racing, so I got a question for ya about the roll cages, and the floor pans more specifically.....

I'm probably gonna wind up, at some point, scratchbuilding a cage for a jalopy, late model, etc, and plan on _'welding'_ the legs of the 4 point to the frame rails, as I saw one jalopy done. It had no floor in it though. That's my question: on the real cars, did you fit the floor in and around the 4 point legs of the cage? I can't see how else you would do it. 

Thanks for any info, and glad to see you _up and around _again


----------



## 71 Charger 500

Pete McKay said:


> Scott, you must have a hunter, a field dog of some sort. They all speak the same language. CJ is an AKC cocker but is currently wearing his in the field short cut coat. Glad the video did it for you.
> 
> Mo, out of the box length for that one, I did have to remove the boxing on the bottom of the chassis though. Both of the engines are Revell Parts Pack 421 Pontiacs.


Thank you Pete, I appreciate your refreshing my memory on that!

Mo


----------



## Pete McKay

John everytime I've had to do the tin work around the cage it hasn't worked very well for me. What I would suggest is do all your interior tin in as much of a single piece as you can, design it to fit the chassis and the inside of the body. Once you get it where you want then build the cage. Remember the Red Headed Stepchild?










and










That's the right way....










...that's the wrong way...it would be impossible to fit the interior tin with all those bars.


----------



## Vegar

Hi Pete

Thanks alot for the cold bending video. Have made a few attempts on cagebuilding. So far im using the plastic rods that holds the parts in our kits. Thoose Evergreen products looks great

Vegar


----------



## Pete McKay

Vegar, that's how I started many, many years ago and it's a great way to learn. Once you get some 0.060 and 0.080 rod though, you'll never go back.


----------



## Vegar

Im going to order some Evergreen stuff when economy is back to normal, i have been laid off from work since the end of November. And its nice to have time to sit down and explore this hobby and getting new ideas for future builds I found this forum thanks to your Gibson Engine build, i have the same engine and was looking for other pictures of it. Your racecars have been a great inspiration to me:thumbsup:

Vegar


----------



## harristotle

Awesome write-up on that Pete, thank you!


----------



## scottnkat

yes, Pete - thank you very much. I will be using that method very soon here....


----------



## Pete McKay

Was sick all the rest of last week, I've started on the winged altered from AMT but not gotten too far. I'm considering some parts from SLIXX to make it better and I just ordered some more things from Detail Master. My replacement glass for the Challenger should be here in a few days too.


----------



## Schwinnster

Just _too many_ interesting models to build, eh Pete? If only I didn't have to eat or sleep....... LOL! I wouldn't mind building an Altered or two, but I'm now getting into the short track racers. Always liked the 10-12 spokers the Altereds run up front.


----------



## Pete McKay

This one was the reissue of the Wild Willy car, it has the Ford Semi-Hemi in it, which I think was correct, but the scoop is wrong in the kit. 



















SLIXX makes the mailbox scoop and the correct width tires, the body is close enough but there is a resin one that is spot on. The decals aren't all that great either, but there aren't any after market replacements that I've been able to find that are affordable. I'm still debating those changes and a few more.


----------



## s.moe

Pete.....Hey ol' buddy.....I'm looking forwrd to seeing some more of your work....Sure have missed seeing it in your Garage.....But totally understand,....:thumbsup:...Keep up your strength,, OK ???

MOE.


----------



## Pete McKay

My garage has been inactive for a while, I've only been building a few kits here and there but I think I'm to a point now where my building will pick up again. I'm not going to engage in politics, I'm just here to have fun and build some cars. I have six years of being a contributor here on Hobbytalk, I'm not going to give that up. I document all of my builds with video now, not so much in text form. 

With that said...

I'm Baaaaaack!!!

And besides, Scott is getting too close to my record, BWAAAHAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## Pete McKay

Here's the build for the Best of Both Worlds 1949 Mercury... Enjoy.


----------



## dge467

Nice build, came out great!


----------



## Pete McKay

Another tip to share...how to make column shifters, door locks, turn signal stalks...


----------



## scottnkat

nice job on the Mercury, Pete - very pretty


----------



## Pete McKay




----------



## Pete McKay

Using materials (other than ignition and detail wire) for plug wires, fuel lines and hoses.


----------



## Pete McKay

Last build of 2012, Lindberg's 1961 Impala SS409.


----------



## Pete McKay

How to build a fast and easy ignition system.


----------



## Pete McKay

Latest projects.


----------



## scottnkat

Hey, Pete - nice videos
I like your suggestion about the lacquer thinner and the Squadron white putty - thanks


----------



## dge467

Cool tips and nice projects!


----------



## Pete McKay

N/P guys, more are coming. I just need got get a couple of kits on Friday and we're in business.


----------



## Pete McKay

Man, I have had a sammy over this model since I got it, I'm close to actually building it. What do you think?


----------



## scottnkat

Hey, Pete. I just had to be your 900th reply. Woo hoo!


----------



## Pete McKay

WOOHOO!! I get to be yours very soon!!!


----------



## Pete McKay

New build, Revell Corvette C5-R.

****VOLUME ALERT***


----------



## Vegar

Thats a beautiful blue color and a great paint job Pete 
Looking forward for the next updates


----------



## Pete McKay

Been building a little at a time, I don't remember a lot of this assembly from the first one I did. The colors are really dark too, making some substitutes. All in all so far a fun kit.


----------



## Pete McKay

OK, you asked for it, now you have it....my re-do of the glass polishing tutorial. Enjoy. (May be shared at "other" sites if desired.)


----------



## Pete McKay

I am working on other tutorials, if you have any ideas you are interested in please let me know.


----------



## Pete McKay

Corvette update.


----------



## Vegar

That is a good looking chassie Pete. Nice color on the cage, are the padding on the driverside cast into the cage or did you make those yourself?


----------



## Pete McKay

Molded in, the tubing seemed a little thin until I mic'd it out to be 1.5". It's a very solid chassis too, already dropped it and nothing happened to it.


----------



## Pete McKay

Part 3 and 4 of the Corvette build.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Su5AhfX4kKs&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Pete McKay

The Trouble Maker has been rebuilt!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=__fq9Hk8cc0&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Pete McKay

A tale of two pro mods...


----------



## bondoman2k

Hey Pete. Never responded to you or talked to you before, but have been a big fan for a LONG time now. 
I actually got out of models a few years back, but have been slowly working back into building over the last year.
You asked on your YouTube channel about the Galaxie trailers. Here's the addy to Galaxie's site where it tells the lengths of the trailers. Like you, I thought they had made a gooseneck tandem, but all I see on this is a tag along tandem. Unless the tag along was the only one...not sure. 
Anyway. maybe this is what you're looking for?
Ron (Bondo) :dude:
http://www.galaxielimited.com/trailers.htm


----------



## Pete McKay

Ron, thanks for the info, the goose neck I'm thinking of was discontinued around 1999 0r 2000 I think. It was a 32' version, I found this one on the 'bay for $60. It's the only one I've seen for a dozen years. Since that's double what they cost now I think I'll pass. I might retry building another one soon but the plastic needed is almost as much as the tag along kit is anyway, or I could shorten the triple axle one. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Galaxie-32-...905900564?pt=Model_Kit_US&hash=item19d281be14


----------



## Pete McKay

Dodge VTS pickup "Envy".


----------



## Pete McKay

Making deep dish Halibrand wheels. Slixx has the fronts for sale for $1 a pair.


----------



## Pete McKay

Last chapter of the Envy build.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_w0q3bXRCmc&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Pete McKay

Ferrari kits I built a couple of years ago.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XjFcKhoyE5A&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Pete McKay

New kit project, 2007 Ford Shelby GT500. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4_OBxLlVZhU&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Pete McKay

Part two of the Shelby build.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UaxtdCpTXCo&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Pete McKay

Part three of the Shelby build, the wheels and interior.


----------



## Pete McKay

The Shelby built, the final chapter.


----------



## Pete McKay

I invite anyone watching these updates to please subscribe to my You Tube channel to get updates on things I don't always post here.


----------



## Pete McKay

Started a new project, a 3-window Bonneville style car. Going to be an engineering project. This is Part 1.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=edzik8uqrJo&feature=youtu.be


----------



## dge467

Cool stuff!


----------



## Vegar

Very cool start on that Bonneville racer Pete


----------



## Pete McKay

Thanks Vegar, everything is on hold now due to an arm injury. Supposed to have an MRI this week to find out if I need surgery.


----------



## scottnkat

Ouch! Good luck with that, Pete!


----------



## Vegar

Im sorry to hear that. Best of luck with the recovery


----------



## Pete McKay

Starting a new project...


----------



## Pete McKay

More Camaro Updates


----------



## Pete McKay

How fast can you build a complete model? And I'm not talking about just slamming it together, I'm talking about good paint and detail, something worth showing...


----------



## scottnkat

Not bad at all, Pete - especially for only 48 hours - looks great, man


----------



## Pete McKay

Thanks, there have been some builds that took only 12 or so hours too. When I do a 1/144th scale airplane it only takes an afternoon.


----------



## Pete McKay

Revisiting the 2010 Yenko Camaro....finally got it done.


----------



## Joshua Webb

Hi,

How did you paint the transmission to look so good on the yenko motor?

Thank Josh


----------



## Pete McKay

Josh, I use Testors metalizers for that. They're supposed to be for airbrush use only but I have brushed them on for years.


----------



## Joshua Webb

thanks it looks really close to the real thing!!!! great work that you do....


----------



## Pete McKay

RoG 1966 Shelby GT350H


----------



## Vegar

Great builds Pete 

The Yenko decals you used on the 2010 Camaro is the same as the ones on Revells 69Yenko Camaro?

Vegar


----------



## Pete McKay

Vegar, yep, same exact decals.


----------



## Pete McKay

The 2006 GT-H Shelby is now done too.


----------



## Pete McKay

New project, Revell's 2008 Shelby GT500KR.


----------



## moparz65

Very impressive work! Love the cars and detail...looking forward to seeing more, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Pete McKay

Final chapter on the Shelby GT500KR.


----------



## Pete McKay

An oldie but a goodie.


----------



## Pete McKay

Started a whole new You Tube channel this week called Pete's Speed Shop. 

http://www.youtube.com/user/PetesSpeedShop?feature=mhee

The reason for the whole new channel (the old channel was called The Daily Driver) is to start fresh with a whole new modeling format and new video technique. My old channel had more than 200 subscribers acquired over 4 months time, in just 24 hours the new channel has nearly 50. 

What you will find there are more in depth kit reviews, tips and tricks and some interesting builds. I will be getting into resin casting your own parts, vacuforming and some other things over the next few months. There will also be the occasional give-a-way and by the years end some merchandise for sale. Hopefully you guys here at Hobbytalk will visit, subscribe and see what I'm doing.


----------



## Pete McKay

Revell Ferrari California drop top build. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8u_ghoWNtjQ

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fw_96XgvfaY

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fGMr4TUSb2Y

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HMyAULW6tv8&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Pete McKay

Next build: 1957 Chevy (NHRA 1961)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5b0njE6uDtI


----------



## Pete McKay

Next build: 1957 Chevy (NHRA 1961)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5b0njE6uDtI


----------



## Barrymartin

I also use Testors metalizers , first i draw guidelines for lightning effect, secondly airbrush the lines white to start with, Thirdly, i trace around those lines with blue, purple, or whatever i feel is a better color.


----------



## Pete McKay

Just completed the 6th and last car in my Pete's Speed Shop build.


----------



## scottnkat

Nice, Pete. I hadn't realized that you had six of them. Nice job on those


----------



## Pete McKay

There were actually 8 built. The '40 Willy's is the McKay, Yslas and Mata Racing so I don't consider it an actual "Speed Shop" car even though it has the logo on the back, and there was the '50's dragster I sent to Phil that was originally the shop's first car. Since I didn't have that dragster I just did the '57 in it's place and moved the date to 1961.


----------



## Pete McKay

The last (hopefully) Nova build for the year.


----------



## Pete McKay

Based on the Revel 1932 5-window kit, this is the first of 12 "hot rods" that will be done, one each in the color of a months birth stone. This is the May entry, called "Emerald".

Lost of kit bashed stuff, the chrome wheels and moon caps as well as the front white wall tires are from the AMT/R2 1956 Ford Victoria kit (which is a total POS, don't buy it), the rear M&H slicks are from the AMT Custom and Competition tire pack (worth buying). The engine is a chromed out Revel parts pack 283 Chevy small block with the Ram Jet fuel injection from the Revell 1957 Chevy 150 Utility. This would have been the engine available in the 1957 Corvette. The car carries California registration from 1958, which would have been the 2nd year the engine was available. "In theory" someone would have totaled a new 'Vette and the engine would have been bought from the scrap yard. Color is Testors Mystic Emerald, interior is two tone beige with dark brown. The dash and column are body color, the frame, suspension, rear end, drive line, and links are all sprayed in Testors Chrome to match the chromed engine.


----------



## scottnkat

Cool idea, Pete - love the pics


----------



## Pete McKay

*Retiring from Hobbytalk*

Decided to retire from this forum. I've been around since December of 2006 in one forum or another, lately my model building has slacked off just like my slot car racing did a few years ago. I've run out of display room and other hobbies in the real world are now somewhat more fun. 

I have enjoyed my time here, to those I leave behind, continue to check out my YouTube videos, there will be a new one from time to time, just not anywhere near as often. 

Ciao.


----------

